# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  3W en version (presque) serious (gueulez sur Charmide pour ce nom de topic affreux)

## Korbeil

Gentes canard, gentes canardes, bonsoir !

Bon, suite à la discution dans le topic 3W & discution mumble, on s'est dit que faire un topic concernant ce (presque) serious 3W serrait utile déjà pour une chose: recenser les gens qui en veulent et qui sont motivés ! (On veut bouffer du RG).

Donc une petite liste:

N'oubliez pas le second onglet, MERCI
GDoc: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...VpkTmE0S056RHc !

- Korbeil (aka panda_) (Elem/Guard)
- Charmide (Voleur)
- Ptit gras (Elem)
- Kayato (Guard)
- Vaaahn (Elem)
- Caf (Voleur)

- Narquois (?)
- Maliwelle (War/Elem)

(Pour le futur, on rajoutera (je pense) des guides style le guide Elem/Guard des [WL] & co, bref tout ce qui concerne l'opti en 3W)

A vous !


EDIT:

Récurentes:

Mardi - Mercredi
21h

----------


## Charmide

+1 remplacement des WLs

----------


## Ptit gras

Idem

----------


## Tonight

Pour le serious 3W, c'est quoi? Une obligation de présence? Il y a moyen d'expliquer de manière plus approfondie les attentes d'un joueur 3w "serious"?

Merci.

----------


## Kayato

Tu peux me compter dedans.

----------


## Vaaahn

Count me in !!!

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Très franchement je ne suis pas convaincu qu'un topic kikoo war canard qui va diviser et dissuader d'autant plus les canards occasionnels soit la solution.
Pourquoi ne pas fixer plutôt deux soirées event dans la semaine à des horaires raisonnables (contrairement au reset) genre lundi et jeudi 20h-23h (c'est un exemple) qui seraient dirigées par l'un de nos fameux commandeurs ailés CPC?

Cela permettrait à ceux qui veulent faire du RvR à petite dose d'avoir un moment où ils sont surs d'avoir un encadrement (groupe, instructions) au lieu de random co et de quitter car pas de groupe/CPC présents et aux réguliers d'avoir plus de chair à canon sous la main.  ::P:

----------


## Kayato

C'est sur qu'arriver avec des termes comme kikoo va forcément aider au dialogue ...

Sinon ce que veux mettre en place Korbeil c'est un peu plus que des event (qui sont également une bonne idée). Il ne s'agit en rien de diviser la communauté ou quoique ce soit mais d'identifier les joueurs motivés pour optimiser leur build et apprendre à se déplacer et jouer ensemble avec plus de facilité. Je pense qu'il y a plusieurs canards qui recherchent ce genre de truc et qui n'ont pas forcément envie de quitter la guilde CPC.

Des canards avec une présence le soir je pense (rien d'obligatoire) et qui veulent s'améliorer en combat de plaine en petit comité. (10-15 minimum serait l'idéal)

----------


## Caf

Ça me botterai bien aussi.

----------


## Ptit gras

Ah ouais je voyais pas du tout ça comme une obligation de présence moi. Tout simplement parce que je n'ai pas des horaires fixes, comme beaucoup d'entre nous.

Je vois le côté serious plutôt dans l'optimisation de notre compo, avoir un équipement spécifique et étudié pour le 3w, (utiliser de la bouffe et de l'huile de maintenance), chercher des tactiques de combat, de siège, de défense, bouger en rang, ...
Jouer avec 10 doigts et les deux hémisphères du cerveau somme toute.

Panda double underscore, est-ce qu'on pourrait avoir la classe que chacun des serious compte jouer, histoire de commencer à réfléchir de mon côté ?
Ptit Gras -> Elem.


De mon côté je peux voir avec le peu de FF qui reste en jeu pour savoir s'ils sont intéressés par la chose. Et ils sont serious. Mais ils sont deux.

----------


## Korbeil

Je ferrais un GDocs récapitulatif avec les horaires de dispo des gens aussi  :;):

----------


## Kayato

Ce serait Gardien pour moi. Et quand je parle de présence c'était un exemple au hasard. Mais faudra bien trouver des créneaux pour se donner rdv si on veut s'améliorer  ::):

----------


## Vaaahn

Vaaahn -> Elem

Le coup du Gdoc je dis oui monsieur!

----------


## Korbeil

Ouai bah mon lit m'attends, je vois ça demain !

----------


## Charmide

> Ah ouais je voyais pas du tout ça comme une obligation de présence moi. Tout simplement parce que je n'ai pas des horaires fixes, comme beaucoup d'entre nous.
> 
> Je vois le côté serious plutôt dans l'optimisation de notre compo, avoir un équipement spécifique et étudié pour le 3w, (utiliser de la bouffe et de l'huile de maintenance), chercher des tactiques de combat, de siège, de défense, bouger en rang, ...
> Jouer avec 10 doigts et les deux hémisphères du cerveau somme toute.
> 
> Panda double underscore, est-ce qu'on pourrait avoir la classe que chacun des serious compte jouer, histoire de commencer à réfléchir de mon côté ?
> Ptit Gras -> Elem.
> 
> 
> De mon côté je peux voir avec le peu de FF qui reste en jeu pour savoir s'ils sont intéressés par la chose. Et ils sont serious. Mais ils sont deux.


Idem sur la vision. Ça serait voleur pour moi (incroyable hein?). 




> Très franchement je ne suis pas convaincu qu'un topic kikoo war canard qui va diviser et dissuader d'autant plus les canards occasionnels soit la solution.


Je vois pas trop le rapport avec une kikooerie quelconque, et c'est pas parce que y'a deux facette différentes au W3 qu'on est obligé d'oublier toutes les précédentes, ou de clasher.  ::o:

----------


## Korbeil

> Idem sur la vision. Ça serait voleur pour moi (incroyable hein?).


Je t'ai déjà mis Voleur  ::P: 

(Comment il lit pas le premier post lui  ::o: )

----------


## Ptit gras

On va attendre de voir si d'autres Canards veulent être plus sérieux (genre le modo Polonais  ::trollface:: ), mais en l'était la compo elle est marrante  ::P:

----------


## Korbeil

> On va attendre de voir si d'autres Canards veulent être plus sérieux (genre le modo Polonais ), mais en l'était la compo elle est marrante


Un petit mesmer serrait sympa dans le tas !

---------- Post added at 09h45 ---------- Previous post was at 09h35 ----------

pour le gdoc: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...VpkTmE0S056RHc !

----------


## Narquois

Count me in! 
L'aspect planifié me semble nécessaire.

Pour info, faisant les Puzzle Jump régulièrement mais peu de RvR, je suis blindé de plans (une dizaine que chaque sauf Golem et Treb).

----------


## Korbeil

pour le gdoc: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...VpkTmE0S056RHc !

(il a posté en synchro le fourbe !)

---------- Post added at 09h47 ---------- Previous post was at 09h47 ----------




> Count me in! 
> L'aspect planifié me semble nécessaire.
> 
> Pour info, faisant les Puzzle Jump régulièrement mais peu de RvR, je suis blindé de plans (une dizaine que chaque sauf Golem et Treb).


Rempli le GDoc  ::P:

----------


## doudou1408

Je ne peux remplir le GDoc la mais compter moi dedans  ::):  
Maliwielle War 80
Maliwelle Elem 80

----------


## Kayato

Dans un objectif de fight en plaine, je switcherai surement mon bâton par le marteau sur le gardien. Faut que je bosse sur un build du genre.

----------


## Korbeil

ps: n'oubliez pas le second onglet du gdoc !  :;):

----------


## bafious

Motivé aussi pour progresser et mieux maitriser mon perso.
Ba Sung Gardien 80

----------


## silence

J'en suis avec ma petite voleuse. 

Comme d'autres l'obligation de présence n'est pas compatible avec mes horaires mais je suis très intéressé par l'idée. A voir exactement comment cela s'organise, l'orientation proposée par Ptit gras me plait.

----------


## Korbeil

> J'en suis avec ma petite voleuse. 
> 
> Comme d'autres l'obligation de présence n'est pas compatible avec mes horaires mais je suis très intéressé par l'idée. A voir exactement comment cela s'organise, l'orientation proposée par Ptit gras me plait.


Le second onglet !!! =<

----------


## lokham

Je suis typiquement le genre a ne pas savoir si je peux faire parti de cette equipe de canardeurs W3 car :

- j'adore jouer en W3
- aucune planification possible de mes soirees
- je peux y etre des fois qu'une heure
- ou des fois 4h d'affilee
- je suis completement pour des groupes optimises et conseils pour etre meilleurs
- par contre :  double penalite  je joue un Asura Mesmer :-)

Si cela vous va, count me in.

----------


## Ptit gras

Oui.

Apparemment on doit pouvoir se retrouver en soirs de semaine vu les horaires indiqués pour l'instant. Du moins ça parait le plus propice.

----------


## Guitou

En fait je vois pas vraiment la différence que ça ferait. Vous allez juste jouer entre vous à coup de builds opti et de stuff de ouf, et apprendre à réagir vite et bien en bus (genre stabilité pour tout le monde avant l'impact, etc). Mais qu'est qui empêchera un canard de se co sur mumble et de stick le bus ?

Sinon j'ai pas vu de réponse à Tonight, quelles sont les conditions à satisfaire pour faire partie du serious W3 ?

----------


## Kayato

@lokham, on reste des CPC, ils n'y aura aucune obligation, par contre voir que quand tu es connecté on peut profiter d'un mesmer qui veut jouer comme cela c'est bon à savoir.

@Guitou rien n'empêche un canard de stick. Par contre le truc c'est que je pense quand on jouera ce sera beaucoup plus calme sur le Mumble (mais un peu plus de fun en jeu je pense) à savoir un lead et le reste qui écoute et suis les instructions.

Je pense que le point important de ce groupe (peut-être je me trompe) ca va être d'accepter la critique, les remises en question de build, les critiques "constructives" sur les déplacement, etc ... En gros chercher à s'améliorer.

Pour moi les seules conditions que je vois c'est un perso level 80 avec un minimum de stuff exo.

----------


## Ptit gras

Guitou : à mon avis c'est plus une organisation entre canards serious pour s'optimiser, tout en laissant les autres canards "comme avant" c a d avec nous et sans les embêter avec leur jeu. En gros j'aurais le droit de dire à Kayato que selon moi il ferait mieux de jouer tel truc, ou que son placement il est bidon.

----------


## Charmide

> Je suis typiquement le genre a ne pas savoir si je peux faire parti de cette equipe de canardeurs W3 car :
> 
> - j'adore jouer en W3
> - aucune planification possible de mes soirees
> - je peux y etre des fois qu'une heure
> - ou des fois 4h d'affilee
> - je suis completement pour des groupes optimises et conseils pour etre meilleurs
> - par contre :  double penalite  je joue un Asura Mesmer :-)
> 
> Si cela vous va, count me in.


Asura Mesmer c'est un truc opti pour foutre des TP mesmer en plein les ennemis en étant discret  :Bave: 

Je pense que les facteurs principaux sont: 1) vouloir savoir bien jouer son perso, incluant le build et le theorycrafting 2) aller déjà un tout petit peu au-delà du vouloir  :^_^: 
Si oui, vous pouvez tenter le truc. 
Avec les contraintes que Kayato donne. 
Après, n'ayez pas peur, c'est pas forcément super austère et chiant de jouer opti et de suivre un lead tactique au moment du combat. Y'a vraiment un accent sur l'individualité et savoir jouer sa classe.

----------


## Vroum

Passant la majeur partie de mon temps en RvR l'idée m'intéresse.
Gardien spé marteau et ingé grenade pour l'instant.

Pour l'entrainement j'ai vu que Ptit gras est en train de brancher les Nug sur le forum officiel, ça risque d'être marrant.

----------


## Zepolak

Woot woot !

Disponible pour la chose !

Actuellement, uniquement mon G est niveau 80. Mon mesmer est niveau 50. Mais je peux monter virtuellement n'importe quelle classe. J'étais distance avant GW2. Je suis désormais frontline et je kiffe. (J'apprends à utiliser le build de Kadyak spé espadon/marteau). Bref, je suis à votre disposition avec n'importe quoi pour optimiser un peu le groupe en formation !

----------


## Jingliat

+1 pour ce projet (Asu Elém)

Aucun soucis pour stick, c'est même une excellente chose, petit à petit un grand nombre de canard (qui ont stick) auront assimilés les techniques strats etc...

----------


## Korbeil

> Woot woot !
> 
> Disponible pour la chose !
> 
> Actuellement, uniquement mon G est niveau 80. Mon mesmer est niveau 50. Mais je peux monter virtuellement n'importe quelle classe. J'étais distance avant GW2. Je suis désormais frontline et je kiffe. (J'apprends à utiliser le build de Kadyak spé espadon/marteau). Bref, je suis à votre disposition avec n'importe quoi pour optimiser un peu le groupe en formation !





> +1 pour ce projet (Asu Elém)
> 
> Aucun soucis pour stick, c'est même une excellente chose, petit à petit un grand nombre de canard (qui ont stick) auront assimilés les techniques strats etc...


Le GDoc !! =<

----------


## Ptit gras

Pour les gens qui ont plusieurs niveau 80 tout équipés, je pense qu'on verra assez vite lequel des deux est le plus "opti" et il faudra se focaliser un peu dessus  ::): 
Par exemple j'ai un voleur mais je ne l'ai même pas cité vu l'utilité de nos deux compères voleurs  ::ninja::

----------


## Korbeil

> Pour les gens qui ont plusieurs niveau 80 tout équipés, je pense qu'on verra assez vite lequel des deux est le plus "opti" et il faudra se focaliser un peu dessus 
> Par exemple j'ai un voleur mais je ne l'ai même pas cité vu l'utilité de nos deux compères voleurs


Tu veux parler des mecs spécialisés en analyse de sols ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Tygra

Yo !

Ma situation est plus problématique que celle de lokham : je sais jamais quand je vais jouer ET, pour le moment, c'est vraiment rare (ie j'arrive à me connecter en weekend, des fois). Je devrais pouvoir jouer un peu plus à partir de mi-janvier, mais j'avais envie de supporter l'idée au moins sur le papier dès maintenant.

Je me rajoute au google doc, avec des grosses parenthèses. Je suis nécro, j'aime survivre, et j'aime que mes amis survivent. (baton/puits)

----------


## Tynril

Salut les canards,

C'est cool, typiquement un truc auquel j'aimerais participer, à la hauteur de mes maigres moyens. Je joue assez régulièrement, mais je tiens à faire d'autres trucs aussi, donc je suis dispo plus ou moins chaque jour mais en gros un ou deux jours par semaine. Idéalement, si c'est des trucs prévus d'avance (genre la veille), c'est mieux pour pouvoir m'organiser. Et en plus, généralement, j'arrête assez tôt (22h30 c'est plus ou moins un maximum). C'est pas beaucoup de temps de jeu, si c'est pas assez je comprendrais, mais je trouverais ça cool.

Je crois pas que ce soit incompatible avec l'esprit canards, au contraire, je pense qu'être capable de faire des trucs poussés tout en se prenant pas trop au sérieux, c'est la grande classe à la coin-coin.

J'ai un Rôdeur et un Envoûteur, tous deux Lv80, avec un stuff moyen mais plus ou moins potable.

----------


## Guitou

> Guitou : à mon avis c'est plus une organisation entre canards serious pour s'optimiser, tout en laissant les autres canards "comme avant" c a d avec nous et sans les embêter avec leur jeu. En gros j'aurais le droit de dire à Kayato que selon moi il ferait mieux de jouer tel truc, ou que son placement il est bidon.


Donc en fait, faire partie des "serious 3W" c'est juste un permis de se faire troller ?

----------


## Tonight

J'en suis!

----------


## Zepolak

Partir sur une idée de 2soirs/semaine me paraît quelque chose de jouable & cohérent, surtout si on compare à nos alliés et qu'on considère l'esprit CPC (où on doit pouvoir laisser le champ au RvR peinard à tendance "je fais découvrir le RvR aux autres canards").

Pensez à remplir le Gdoc de panda les gens !

----------


## Ptit gras

> Donc en fait, faire partie des "serious 3W" c'est juste un permis de se faire troller ?


De se faire critiquer plutôt.

----------


## Arkane Derian

Les filles, votre truc m'intéresse. Je suis prêt à réintégrer Insert Coinz et taguer CPC pendant ces séances si vous m'accepter parmi vous (et que vous avez réussi à faire un peu de ménage, je veux prendre la place de personne).

Je peux jouer gardien ou rôdeur là, tout de suite, maintenant, vu qu'ils sont stuff exos (full pour le gardien, il me manque les bijoux et une arme pour le rôdeur). Mon envout est stuff rare donc c'est trop juste pour du groupe opti, mais si besoin, je peux l'équiper rapidement.

Pour la dispo, je suis juste bloqué deux jours par semaine de 16 à 23h (en général les mardi et jeudi, mais ça peut changer). Le reste du temps, votre heure est la mienne.

J'attends votre éventuel feux vert pour m'inscrire sur le Gdoc

----------


## Prade

Inscris avec mon élem, je sais que y en a déjà pas mal mais je n'ai pas d'autre persos 80 (ou au dessus du level 5 x) )

----------


## Korbeil

> Les filles, votre truc m'intéresse. Je suis prêt à réintégrer Insert Coinz et taguer CPC pendant ces séances si vous m'accepter parmi vous (et que vous avez réussi à faire un peu de ménage, je veux prendre la place de personne).
> 
> Je peux jouer gardien ou rôdeur là, tout de suite, maintenant, vu qu'ils sont stuff exos (full pour le gardien, il me manque les bijoux et une arme pour le rôdeur). Mon envout est stuff rare donc c'est trop juste pour du groupe opti, mais si besoin, je peux l'équiper rapidement.
> 
> Pour la dispo, je suis juste bloqué deux jours par semaine de 16 à 23h (en général les mardi et jeudi, mais ça peut changer). Le reste du temps, votre heure est la mienne.
> 
> J'attends votre éventuel feux vert pour m'inscrire sur le Gdoc


J'pense pas que les autres soit gêné, donc va-y  :;):

----------


## Charmide

Je pense que le mec qui refuserait que tu te tag [CPC] n'est pas encore né  :;): 

Moi je suis particulièrement pour parce que t'arrêtes déjà pas de me rez avec ton gardien  ::ninja::  (et il en faut un certain nombre pour un groupe de choc en plus)

Idem pour les elems. L'avant-garde fonce dans le tas et vous balancez les AoE sur elle  :Bave:

----------


## Métalchantant

Salut les coins, 

L'aventure m’intéresse, bien évidemment, puisque c'est l'expérience de jeu que je recherche. Malheureusement, et comme un certain nombres d'entre vous, mes temps de jeu ne sont ni prévisibles ni blocables par avance dans la semaine, en soirée encore moins.  C'est d'ailleurs la raison principale qui m’empêche de prétendre à des organisations/communautés de jeu plus "optimisées" dans ce sens, autres que CpC. CpC répondant, bien évidemment, à tous les autres critères que je recherche. ::P: h34r:
En revanche, les après midi du week-end sont souvent libres, le matin très tôt aussi.

J'ai un mesmer quasi full exo, que j'avais spé groupe / glamour ; c'est à dire confusion, portail pour résumer.
Comme pendant mes temps de jeu, pendant les premières semaines, l'optimisation de groupe, les combos etc..., n'ont jamais vraiment été utilisés, il est aujourd'hui au garage en spe espadon spe solo, mais il n'attend que ça de ressortir pour jouer dans cette optique de groupe, ou celle qui vous conviendra/intéressera.   :;):  . Il faudra que je le dépoussière un peu quand même.

Depuis, je monte quelques rerolls. Rodeur/voleur/Elem.  ::huh::

----------


## Kayato

Je pense qu'on va essayer de satisfaire un maximum de monde sur les horaires. Il n'y a pas de raison que seule une partie des CPC intéressés puissent en profiter.

Après je pense qu'on en retrouvera assez souvent en soirée. Le truc ca va être d'apprendre à jouer ensemble, en groupe. Je crois que ce qui fait la force de ce type de jeu avant le skill individuel c'est la cohésion de groupe (déplacement, timing ...).

----------


## Caf

Je pense que pour les groupe de Canards Opti il nous faudrait réserver les soirées de Dimanche/Lundi/Mardi car c'est un moment ou le matchup du 3W demande le plus d'implication des joueurs car les points se jouent à ce moment la.
Les Mercredi/Jeudi/Vendredi sont à mon avis, plus propice à des event de découvertes du 3W pour les canards amateurs.

Ce soir je serai la des 19h/20h pour ma part.

----------


## Korbeil

> Je pense que pour les groupe de Canards Opti il nous faudrait réserver les soirées de Dimanche/Lundi/Mardi car c'est un moment ou le matchup du 3W demande le plus d'implication des joueurs car les points se jouent à ce moment la.
> Les Mercredi/Jeudi/Vendredi sont à mon avis, plus propice à des event de découvertes du 3W pour les canards amateurs.


J'enlèverais le vendredi pour l'event découverte (le reset c'est quand même tonique pour un non-connaisseur je pense).

----------


## Ptit gras

Non le vendredi soir avant reset c'est parfait pour les nouveaux.

Bon on commence à être déjà un petit nombre et ça fait plaisir.

Si on recapitule : 
-On a une chiée d'Elems et de voleurs. Il m'est avis que parmi ceux qui ont la possibilité de jouer sur un autre perso que leur elem ou voleur (panda double underscore et maliwelle en fait) il va falloir prendre votre autre perso.

-Les rodeurs/ingé/necro sont anectodiques en nombre, je ne sais pas comment vous jouez mais je vous classerais bien en "backline", c a d plutôt des gens qui arrosent à l'AoE de loin. L'un de vous 3 joue plutôt corps à corps ?

-Les gardiens/guerriers jouent'ils tous "frontline" ? Ou a-t-on à faire à des gens complexés avec 25khp et 3000 armure qui préfèrent taper à 900/1200 range ?  ::P: 

-Il faut trouver quelque chose pour nos voleurs. Ils sont nombreux et dans le meta actuel c'est clairement pas le truc le plus opti pour du minibus en plaine. Tactiquement intéressant car avec 4 voleurs si on se place bien on peut planquer tout CPC sans soucis. A voir pour le build tanky-condi que charmide utilise peut être.

-On a pas de manque d'envouteur et ça c'est génial d'un point de vue tactique aussi.


Priorité pour les serious : finir l'équipement complet en exotique 80, si possible pas un stuff magic find il faut avouer que certains Pierrots sont plus coriaces que les revenants  ::trollface:: 
Edit : si je peux me permettre de faire mon pénible, le full berserker ça faisait partie du meta d'il y a deux mois. Les gens on évolué en 3W et se dirigent gentillement vers du plutôt "tanky".

----------


## Tynril

Quel genre de "serious stuff" vous suggérez pour un Envoûteur ?

----------


## Charmide

> -Il faut trouver quelque chose pour nos voleurs. Ils sont nombreux et dans le meta actuel c'est clairement pas le truc le plus opti pour du minibus en plaine. Tactiquement intéressant car avec 4 voleurs si on se place bien on peut planquer tout CPC sans soucis. A voir pour le build tanky-condi que charmide utilise peut être.


Mais la confrérie des voleurs vous fait caca dessus monsieur.. oui, parfaitement !  ::o: 

Le build que j'ai est parfaitement efficace en plaine, il est adapté d'un build que quelqu'un avait collé je suis plus trop où, je vous refilerais le lien. Avec le sceau de malice je peux tanker _beaucoup_, avec la fufu et la mobilité en plus c'est difficilement tuable. Les dégâts viennent principalement des chausse-trapes + l'effleurement de la double dagues.
Sinon, double pistolet en backline ça peut défoncer à 5 avec du focus groupe, pour ceux qui tiennent au berserker. 

Va falloir quelqu'un pour compiler un peu tous les builds opti de toutes les classes. On le regarde!
Je dois dire qu'en dehors du voleur, je connais assez peu.

----------


## lokham

> Quel genre de "serious stuff" vous suggérez pour un Envoûteur ?


Le genre quelque chose qui favorise la survie. L'envout de base a un bon potentiel de PV pour un "tissu", il faut favoriser les PV et un peu de résistance, il faut pas qu'il se fasse One Shot quand il cours a travers les lignes ennemis. / mon avis

----------


## pifpaf

Ca m'aurrai bien tenté cette histoire d'opti mais ma dispo c'est plus autours de 23H à 3H avec les chomeurs cébéquois, donc j'espère avoir tout de meme des retours de vos expérimentations.
Cracboum G80, full exo tout ça tout ça.

----------


## kierian

> Edit : si je peux me permettre de faire mon pénible, le full berserker ça faisait partie du meta d'il y a deux mois. Les gens on évolué en 3W et se dirigent gentillement vers du plutôt "tanky".


*Je me demande si cela a vraiment un sens de conseiller de privilégier un type d'équipement plutôt qu'un autre, ou même un mix. (c'est une vraie question)*

Ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'au final, c'est les stats qui comptent (non ?), qu'elles soient due à un type d'équipement, de runes, de sceaux, de buff, de comp. util. et enfin de traits est pour moi hors sujet dans le sens ou c'est de toute façon la conjonction de tous ces éléments qui donneront les stats finales.

Tout çà pour dire que dans le cadre d'une optimisation de stats, il n'y a  à mon avis pas d'équipements à conseiller, mais plutôt un build complet, en fonction de ce que l'on veut obtenir comme stats finales. (avec un xx/xx/xx/xx +armure+runes+sceaux+ buff +armes+comp. util.)

Je pense à çà parce que mon guerrier est équipé berserk sauf 3 pièces, l'armure que tu déconseilles donc, et j'ai pas l'impression d'être en carton. (après, je me trompe peut-être, j'ai rien pour comparer)

*Bref, ce qui m'amène à dire que vous devriez peut-être poster ici une tof' de vos fiches personnages*, buff compris (si celui-ci est actif 100% du temps) pour qu'on (les mecs pas opti niveau matos/stats) ait une idée d'où on se situe et en fonction des stats qu'on voie, vous demandions votre build complet (équipement inclus donc).  ::):

----------


## Ananas

Je me trouve moi aussi  en situation délicate, car j'ai aussi des horaires complètement irréguliers, au point que même si je joue depuis la sortie du jeu, je n'ai qu'un seul perso level 80 (ingénieur), et surtout, j'ai une putain de vieille bécane qui m'empêche de monter au delà de 10-15 fps lors des grosses batailles en 3W. Même avec les taquets au min et une résolution déplorable. Mais c'est sujet à changement, dans un avenir proche.

A part ça, jouer opti, et savoir pourquoi je monte mon perso, c'est tout à fait le genre d'objectifs qu'il me faut pour pouvoir continuer à crocher au jeu longtemps. Je serai donc ravi de pouvoir intégrer le groupe CPC optiduck prime (time).

----------


## Vaaahn

Au passage, il ne faut pas oublier pour la backline que si il y a des gens avec du range (arc long, arc court, fusil, patator...), ils peuvent profiter des aoe initiateur des élem pour proc les effets avec leurs projectiles!

----------


## Ananas

Les grenades, ça compte comme projectile ...?

----------


## Ptit gras

Non ce ne sont pas des projectiles.

Le berserker je le déconseille juste parce que ça permet pas de passer l'impact initial. Après je suis pas pour emmerder le monde parce qu'il est équipé dps plutôt que tanky. C'est juste une préférence perso et aussi un effet de mode actuel.

----------


## Charmide

Dans un groupe opti, DPS pur c'est parfaitement viable en plus, faut juste savoir son rôle et où se placer !

----------


## kierian

> Le berserker je le déconseille juste parce que ça permet pas de passer l'impact initial.


Je t'ai bien compris, c'est juste que je suis pas d'accord.

Pour moi, dire qu'avec un équipement berserk (ou autre hein, mais gardons berserk pour l'exemple) on ne passe pas l'impact, c'est complètement faux. D'abord parce que je n'ai pas de prob' à l'impact (moi c'est plutot quand les skills des joueurs rentrent en compte que çà se gate, parce que je suis mauvais ^^) et ensuite (et surtout) parce que ce n'est pas l'équipement qui va te faire résister à l'impact, mais ton équipement+tes traits+tes buffs+tesrunes+tes sceaux+tescomp, bref, ton build dans son entier.
*
Prendre un élément de ce build et le pointer comme un défaut n'a pour moi aucun sens*, puisque le défaut dudit équipement pourra être compensé par tes traits, etc, pour avoir un build qui te permette de faire au mieux ce que tu désires. Tu me suis ?

Toujours pour rester dans l'exemple, j'ai 12 pièces sur 15 qui sont berserk, malgré cela, je resiste (je trouve du moins) bien à l'impact, notamment grâce au 25k HP, à une invunérabilité qui se déclenche en cas de pépin, à deux cris qui me soignent toutes les 25s, don un toutes les 12.5s (et mes collègues proches), un soin qui s'enclenche toutes les 16s, un sceau sur l'espadon qui soigne, une stabilité qui se déclenche quand on me fout à terre, une possibilité de me barrer vite fait au besoin, etc.

Et à côté de çà, je cogne raisonnablement aussi puisqu'avec une grande majorité de stuff berserk, en permanence sous fureur et pouvoir et un stack de puissance dû aux sceaux des haches.  (genre 3600/3700 en attaque, 50% de critiques)

Après, j'insiste pas pour faire chier hein, je dis juste que quitte à être opti, y compris dans les stats, pas seulement en tant que groupe, on ne peut pas dire, *pour moi*, qu'un équipement est moins bon qu'un autre pour le RvR (ou le PvE) sans connaitre de prim'abord l'intégralité du build avec lequel il s'intègre.

----------


## Korbeil

> Je t'ai bien compris, c'est juste que je suis pas d'accord.
> 
> Pour moi, dire qu'avec un équipement berserk (ou autre hein, mais gardons berserk pour l'exemple) on ne passe pas l'impact, c'est complètement faux. D'abord parce que je n'ai pas de prob' à l'impact (moi c'est plutot quand les skills des joueurs rentrent en compte que çà se gate, parce que je suis mauvais ^^) et ensuite (et surtout) parce que ce n'est pas l'équipement qui va te faire résister à l'impact, mais ton équipement+tes traits+tes buffs+tesrunes+tes sceaux+tescomp, bref, ton build dans son entier.
> *
> Prendre un élément de ce build et le pointer comme un défaut n'a pour moi aucun sens*, puisque le défaut dudit équipement pourra être compensé par tes traits, etc, pour avoir un build qui te permette de faire au mieux ce que tu désires. Tu me suis ?
> 
> Toujours pour rester dans l'exemple, j'ai 12 pièces sur 15 qui sont berserk, malgré cela, je resiste (je trouve du moins) bien à l'impact, notamment grâce au 25k HP, à une invunérabilité qui se déclenche en cas de pépin, à deux cris qui me soignent toutes les 25s, don un toutes les 12.5s (et mes collègues proches), un soin qui s'enclenche toutes les 16s, un sceau sur l'espadon qui soigne, une stabilité qui se déclenche quand on me fout à terre, une possibilité de me barrer vite fait au besoin, etc.
> 
> Et à côté de çà, je cogne raisonnablement aussi puisqu'avec une grande majorité de stuff berserk, en permanence sous fureur et pouvoir et un stack de puissance dû aux sceaux des haches.  (genre 3600/3700 en attaque, 50% de critiques)
> ...


Malheuresement les duels ne sont pas là, mais je te met au défi de tomber un mec full rubu/vita avec ton berserker, c'est juste impossible en 1v1, lui résiste, toi tu craque comme une biscotte !
Après oui tu vas résister au "premier choc", t'es un war, une des classes avec le plus gros poll de points de vie. Mais fais la même chose avec un Elem et tu verras la différence  :;): 
Le truc aussi, c'est qu'en stuff berserker, tu vas avoir un "burst", si le mec en face te coupe ton burst (stun/immo/...) (pour toi ça serra le 100 lames, une immobilisation + roulade permet de l'esquiver assez simplement), tu risque de vite mourir  :;): .

Donc oui tu fais tu dégat en berserker, mais tu as pas la survivabilité nécessaire pour résister lors d'un teamfight.
J'ai fais plusieurs simulation avec mon guardien et la plus concluante est un build full rubu/vita avec des runes de combattant supérieure (x6) ce qui me permet de monter à 2000 de puissance, 2000 de robu et 1900 de vita (pour les 3 stats principales). Ce qui te permet d'avoir une résistance considérable et d'avoir quand même de quoi DPS  :;):

----------


## Ptit gras

kierian : des traits ça représente au maximum 300 vita. En 3 parties d'armure tu peux mettre plus de vita (arme 2 mains/torse/amulette) et il reste encore 9 parties d'armure. Donc pour moi, si, le suffixe de tes armures représente majoritairement ton "tout".

Cela dit je parle du point de vue de mon Elem, qui est la classe avec le plus bas hp de base (avec le gardien) et la plus basse armure de base (avec le nécro et l'envout). 
J'imagine que si tu joues guerrier c'est pas vraiment pareil. La dernière vidéo du guerrier RG, le type à 29k hp, une armure que j'ai réussi à estimer comme "putain d'énorme par rapport à moi", et il tape aussi fort que moi.

Équilibrage, future maj trop cool, poutre, oeil. Bref tu connais le concept :D

----------


## kierian

> Malheuresement les duels ne sont pas là, mais je te met au défi de tomber un mec full rubu/vita avec ton berserker, c'est juste impossible en 1v1, lui résiste, toi tu craque comme une biscotte !


Peut-être mais... Pourquoi faire ? C'est du w3 justement, pas du 1v1, je m'en beurre les noisettes en gros de ne pas avoir le dessus en 1v1, vu que la situation ne se produit genre... Jamais.




> Le truc aussi, c'est qu'en stuff berserker, tu vas avoir un "burst", si le mec en face te coupe ton burst (stun/immo/...) (pour toi ça serra le 100 lames, une immobilisation + roulade permet de l'esquiver assez simplement), tu risque de vite mourir .


Ouais enfin, faut pas charrier non plus, un guerrier, quoi qu'on en dise, çà ne se résume pas à charge de taureau/frenesie/cents lames et pis après on cueille des paquerettes, perso, je switch avec les doubles haches, et je trouve que çà fait bien mal aussi, mais surtout, on reste pas forcément comme un poteau à prendre les coups, çà bouge pas si mal que çà un guerrier, à plus fortes raisons si il est en permanence sous rapidité. (c'est les guerriers full vita/robu qui bouge pas  ::ninja:: , je suis bien plus emmerder par des voleurs, même en berserk de leur coté, parce que de toute façon, quand tu touches pas, tu touches pas...)




> J'ai fais plusieurs simulation avec mon guardien et la plus concluante est un build full rubu/vita avec des runes de combattant supérieure (x6) ce qui me permet de monter à 2000 de puissance, 2000 de robu et 1900 de vita (pour les 3 stats principales). Ce qui te permet d'avoir une résistance considérable et d'avoir quand même de quoi DPS


J'ai testé dans la pratique au passage le full robu/vita et effectivement, on est bcp plus solide, pas forcément en point de vie (entre 25k et 29 perso, çà fait pas de différence) mais en "encaissement" de coups. Là ou je n'ai pas été convaincu, c'est qu'on fait des dégats de merde, et que être aussi solide, j'ai trouvé que c'était "trop". Trop, parce que quand ta barre de vie ne descends quasi-jamais sous les 15k de hp, ben pour moi çà vaut juste dire qu'il faut mieux rogner sur ses pv pour monter sa puissance.
Bref, à l'usage, je prefère largement avoir +600 de puissance via le mix berserk et 3 vita/robu et 50% de crit (me souviens plus combien j'avais de crit en full vita/robu, mais c'était maigre), que +500 en vita et robu. Après çà dépend des joueurs j'imagine.

@petit gras : pas vu la video du mec à 29k, mais à la limite, re-regarde là de ton coté pour voir si il lui arrive d'être en danger (genre au-dessous de 10k) ou si il est toujours comme un goret au-dessus de 25k. Si c'est pas le cas, comme je le disais à Panda, pour moi c'est "trop" de pv/resist, je préfère monter la puissance/crit. 

Et un truc tout con, quand je tombe sur un collegue guerrier (ou un autre d'ailleurs) dont je vois que j'ai peu de chance de l'étaler, bah... Je m'ejecte moi, j'insiste pas, y'en a plein d'autres à taper, y'en à meme qui sont en train d'agoniser au sol si il faut.  ::):  (tout çà pour dire que je cherche pas à avoir le dessus sur chaque joueur, juste à rester en vie et faire un max de dégats du côté adverse, je papillone quoi, je repère les faibles, je cherche jamais à gagner des "duels")

Mais bon, en petits comité, genre roaming à 5, je vous accorde que çà peut être un probleme en fonction de la compo de la team et de celle qu'on rencontre.

----------


## Lanilor

Je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir le niveau de jeu pour ces trucs optis mais comme je passe pas mal de soirées avec vous en WvW et que ça me tente bien de m'améliorer, je tente l'aventure.

Je joue rôdeur, exo, orienté berserker avec quelques pièces robu ou vita pour tenir 1 ou 2 secondes de plus avant de crever bêtement. Et mon brave ours Guinness s'en tire assez bien pour depop les armes de sièges sur les remparts.

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Mais bon, en petits comité, genre roaming à 5, je vous accorde que çà peut être un probleme en* fonction de la compo de la team* et de celle qu'on rencontre.


Tout l'important est dans le passage en gras selon moi. Sur une équipe de 5, peu importe qu'un ou deux gars soient en full berserk, si les trois autres ont de quoi les faire tenir debout. Typiquement, la façon dont je joue mon gardien (orienté tank/symboles) fait qu'en général les CaC berserker adorent taper à côté de moi (je heal et je fous faiblesse avec les symboles, je file des buffs avec les vertues, et je nettoie les conditions avec "Sauvez votre peau !" + Contemplation de la pureté).

Je pense que plutôt que de chercher à tous changer notre stuff pour essayer de correspondre à un canon quelconque, il vaut mieux réfléchir en terme de constructions d'équipes et de répartition des rôles avec ce dont chacun dispose dans un premier temps.

Avant de vouloir fignoler les détails (parce qu'à mon avis, à partir du moment où on est full exo ou quasi, le matos exact, c'est du détail), il faut qu'on apprenne avant tout à jouer ensemble, à bien se connaître et à essayer (autant que possible en fonction des dispo de chacun) de construire des équipes relativement fixes de 5 (en terme de profession, voire de joueurs quand c'est possible).

On a, je pense, beaucoup d'automatismes à développer avant d'en arriver à pinailler sur un +300 dans une caractéristique ou une autre. (même si, on est d'accord, le but à long terme est d'en arriver là, sinon on parle pas de groupe opti)

----------


## Nessou

Sauf avec une charge ou une longue imo, cent lames je le place quasiment jamais, c'est trop statique. Mais l'espadon reste quand même une superbe arme niveau déplacements et dégâts. Je remettrais un petit post à propos de mon guerrier qui a un petit peu changé ses derniers jours. (Full sceau de rage)

----------


## kierian

> (...) il vaut mieux réfléchir en terme de constructions d'équipes et de répartition des rôles avec ce dont chacun dispose dans un premier temps.(...) il faut qu'on apprenne avant tout à jouer ensemble, à bien se connaître et à essayer (autant que possible en fonction des dispo de chacun) de construire des équipes relativement fixes de 5 (en terme de profession, voire de joueurs quand c'est possible).


Toutafé, c'est clair que dans le cadre d'un petit groupe, tout le theorycrafting du monde pour que chaque joueur soit opti individuellement ne remplacera jamais en terme d'efficacité une bonne cohésion d'un groupe de joueurs moins "opti" mais qui se connaissent par coeur.

---------- Post added at 06h56 ---------- Previous post was at 06h50 ----------

edit :



> Sauf avec une charge ou une longue imo, cent lames je le place quasiment jamais, c'est trop statique. Mais l'espadon reste quand même une superbe arme niveau déplacements et dégâts. Je remettrais un petit post à propos de mon guerrier qui a un petit peu changé ses derniers jours. (Full sceau de rage)


Pareil, je bouge trop, et même avec une charge, vu que quasi n'importe quel joueur sait hélas depuis bien longtemps l'éviter... Pour moi l'espadon, sait surtout un très bon outil pour gérer les distances entre une cible et ma pomme et frapper ceux en train de crever au sol. Pour maraver, je préfère la double hache, beaucoup plus fluide (pour moi)

----------


## Ptit gras

En tous cas j'ai déjà modifié mon Elem pour jouer à fond sur la durée des avantages, et je n'y trouve que des...avantages  ::ninja:: 
Avant je mettais des orbes dans les emplacements d'armure pour avoir plus de stats, mais le combo de runes qui augmente la durée d'avantage c'est affolant. Pour moi et pour les alliés. Je peux maintenir protection+régénération 80% du temps sur 5 personnes par exemple. 
Du coup je le conseille vraiment à ceux qui veulent tenter un rôle plus "pour l'équipe" ou "défensif", c'est très puissant. Surtout sur les classes qui mettent naturellement des buffs, mais aussi par exemple en Guerrier cris  ::): 

2 runes d'eau supérieures
2 runes d'eau majeures
2 runes de moine supérieures
30 points dans la branche de talents nécessaire.

----------


## dragou

> Malheuresement les duels ne sont pas là, mais je te met au défi de tomber un mec full rubu/vita avec ton berserker, c'est juste impossible en 1v1, lui résiste, toi tu craque comme une biscotte !
> Après oui tu vas résister au "premier choc", t'es un war, une des classes avec le plus gros poll de points de vie. Mais fais la même chose avec un Elem et tu verras la différence 
> Le truc aussi, c'est qu'en stuff berserker, tu vas avoir un "burst", si le mec en face te coupe ton burst (stun/immo/...) (pour toi ça serra le 100 lames, une immobilisation + roulade permet de l'esquiver assez simplement), tu risque de vite mourir .
> 
> Donc oui tu fais tu dégat en berserker, mais tu as pas la survivabilité nécessaire pour résister lors d'un teamfight.
> J'ai fais plusieurs simulation avec mon guardien et la plus concluante est un build full rubu/vita avec des runes de combattant supérieure (x6) ce qui me permet de monter à 2000 de puissance, 2000 de robu et 1900 de vita (pour les 3 stats principales). Ce qui te permet d'avoir une résistance considérable et d'avoir quand même de quoi DPS


Tu as testé en gardian, pas en war, donc tu parles sans connaître  :;): 

Le war est l'opposé d'un gardien, si ce n'est qu'ils ont une grosse armure.

Le war en 3W n'a que 2possibilités, le soutien ou le DPS.

Dans une optique soutien on va optimiser les cri + bannière en jouant très certainement à l'arc et le cor qui est souvent négligé alors qu'il est usefull.
Ce mec soutien mettra 30 en def pour son defi pain, 30 en tact. pour que ses cris soignent et 10 points a sa convenance.
Dans ce team building ok on peut mettre du robu vita, même si pour moi mettre de la vita en war n'est pas très utile vu la pool d'hp qu'on a déjà.

Pour le DPS, il n'y a pas 36 possibilités, un war ça tue ou ça se fait tué, ça ne peut pas tenir un combat en 1v1 pendant 2minutes (la seule exception est le war avec cri + heal qui joue hammer).
Perso le DPS je le vois avec 20/20/30/0/0 de façon à avoir beaucoup de résistance et l'endure pain x2 (+25% de durée) tout en ayant du bon dps.
Dans cette optique le war peut tenir assez longtemps même s'il se fait focus, ce qui sera probablement le cas à un moment.
Maintenant au niveau de son stuff, il va démarrer avec 20k hp et une très bonne base de robustesse, donc pourquoi essayer de rajouter ces stats aux détriment du DPS?

Maintenant il faut savoir que ce war est un parfait éclaireur et s'il sait jouer sur l'effet de surprise peut OS une cible adverse (le nombre de cibles que j'ai pu tuer car ils étaient entrain de récolter et qu'ils prenaient 10m de retard sur leur groupe). Le temps que que leur groupe s'en rende compte, le mien était arrivé et j'étais donc en sûreté en faisant donc du -1 pour les ennemis.

Mais je pense que tous les wars seront d'accord de dire que la Pool HP ne fait absolument pas tenir plus longtemps





> Toutafé, c'est clair que dans le cadre d'un petit groupe, tout le theorycrafting du monde pour que chaque joueur soit opti individuellement ne remplacera jamais en terme d'efficacité une bonne cohésion d'un groupe de joueurs moins "opti" mais qui se connaissent par coeur.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06h56 ---------- Previous post was at 06h50 ----------
> 
> edit :
> 
> 
> Pareil, je bouge trop, et même avec une charge, vu que quasi n'importe quel joueur sait hélas depuis bien longtemps l'éviter... Pour moi l'espadon, sait surtout un très bon outil pour gérer les distances entre une cible et ma pomme et frapper ceux en train de crever au sol. Pour maraver, je préfère la double hache, beaucoup plus fluide (pour moi)


Penses donc au burst skill épée en full adrenaline qui te permet de mettre tout ton 100b derrière si tu sais switch (et qui en plus mettra la tonne de blood ^^)

----------


## Charmide

T'as déjà laissé de côté le guerrier marteau crowd control/tank/foutage de bordel dans les rangs ennemis là, qui pour moi est l'utilisation clé de la classe. 
Oubliez pas que ce qu'on propose appellera à des combats bien spécifiques, probablement pas ceux auxquels on est habitués. 

Et je sais plus qui le disait un peu plus haut, mais le premier pas pour jouer opti c'est accepter les critiques constructives. Bref, évitez les "tu parles sans connaître" et les remarques à la serpe, passez directement à l'argumentaire, sinon on est pas sorti de l'auberge.

----------


## dragou

> T'as déjà laissé de côté le guerrier marteau crowd control/tank/foutage de bordel dans les rangs ennemis là, qui pour moi est l'utilisation clé de la classe. 
> Oubliez pas que ce qu'on propose appellera à des combats bien spécifiques, probablement pas ceux auxquels on est habitués. 
> 
> Et je sais plus qui le disait un peu plus haut, mais le premier pas pour jouer opti c'est accepter les critiques constructives. Bref, évitez les "tu parles sans connaître" et les remarques à la serpe, passez directement à l'argumentaire, sinon on est pas sorti de l'auberge.


Non je ne l'ai absolument pas mis de coté vu que c'est ce que je préfère jouer pour ma part et tout dépend de l'interprétation mais pour moi le hammer est un soutien même si son dps peut ne pas être mauvais (mais je n'aime pas le jouer dans cette optique).

Perso mon war je le joue en épée+cor / hammer en phase offensive et épée+cor/ arc en phase défensive.

Le fait d'accepter les critiques et autres ok, mais de faire le parallèle entre un gardien et un guerrier, désolé mais non


edit : vas-y mon dobel, c'est bien de dire qu'il y a parallèle, mais maintenant tu me le prouves car je vois pas comment tu pourrais faire un parralèle

C'est comme dire q'un mesmer a besoin de la même pool HP qu'un mesmer, c'est idiot est faux

edit² : Je parle aussi du contrôle de masse et du fait que je l'utilise avec les cris pour dire que c'est du soutien. 
Ce qui est ultime s'est son burst skill notamment mais pour bien l'utilisé je joue en 0/0/30/30/10 ce qui me permet de mettre les cris en heal + bonus d'adrénaline, son but n'est donc pas de buter mais de faire chier

----------


## Korbeil

C'est un parallèle qui fonctionne pourtant avec tout les cac (hors voleur ...)

----------


## Charmide

Deux voies: Soutien et DPS, le gardien hammer n'a pour but ni l'un ni l'autre. Enfin il pourrait rentrer dans le premier mais pas comme tu le décris. 
D'où mon "mis de côté".

----------


## Korbeil

> Deux voies: Soutien et DPS, le gardien hammer n'a pour but ni l'un ni l'autre. Enfin il pourrait rentrer dans le premier mais pas comme tu le décris. 
> D'où mon "mis de côté".


J'pensais plus à un gros gros contrôle de masse avec le hammer.

----------


## Ptit gras

Question bête :
Est-ce que tous les "serious" ont accès au forum GC et passent le lire régulièrement ?
On pourrait peut être délocaliser cette discussion là bas pour discuter de choses un peu plus poussées sans se soucier de tentatives de spy de Pierrots qui envient notre skill légendaire, nos feux d'artifesses et nos bus chacalopes.

----------


## Kayato

Bonne idée ptit gras, et on pourra profiter des conseils d'autres guildes en même temps.

Edit: On a notre topic qui va être créé sur Grand Cross. Si jamais vous n'avez pas les accès un simple mp et je vous donne les droits.

----------


## kierian

> Bonne idée ptit gras, *et on pourra profiter des conseils d'autres guildes en même temps*.


Cool, connaitre les points de vue "hors cpc" ne peut être que rafraichissant.  ::): 




> Penses donc au burst skill épée en full adrenaline qui te permet de mettre tout ton 100b derrière si tu sais switch (et qui en plus mettra la tonne de blood ^^)


Déjà testé (aussi) et je reconnais que l'épée est vraiment pas mal, mais pour une raison (totalement subjective) que j'ignore, je n'ai pas accroché et j'ai préféré garder mes doubles haches/espadon 




> T'as déjà laissé de côté le guerrier marteau crowd control/tank/foutage de bordel dans les rangs ennemis là, qui pour moi est l'utilisation clé de la classe.


Alors çà...* Tu fais bien de le dire tiens*, le marteau est le seul que je n'ai JAMAIS testé et vu que je m'ennuie un brin avec mon guerrier en ce moment (faut dire que les rerolls voleur/envout', c'est vachement plus "sport" à gérer  ::P: , du coup, quand je reprend le guerrier...) je vais donner sa chance au marteau.




> Du coup je le conseille vraiment à ceux qui veulent tenter un rôle plus "pour l'équipe" ou "défensif", c'est très puissant. Surtout sur les classes qui mettent naturellement des buffs, mais aussi par exemple en Guerrier cris 
> 2 runes d'eau supérieures
> 2 runes d'eau majeures
> 2 runes de moine supérieures
> 30 points dans la branche de talents nécessaire.


Interessant, je jetterai un coup d'oeil par curiosité pour mon guerrier (perso, je joue sur la permanence des avantages fureur/pouvoir/rapidité grâce aux runes pirates & de la meute)
mon build est là pour ceux que çà interesse, faut juste remplacer l'util. frénésie abandonné au profit de secouez-vous.

----------


## Ptit gras

Tu passerais de 20% bonus de durée pouvoir et rapidité à 40% bonus de tout buff  ::):  Peut être que quoi rester sous fureur en permanence ?

----------


## Nessou

+30% sur les runes et +30% de la branche Tactique avec le trait pour -20% CD sceau branche Discipline suffisent pour être 48s/48s sceau de rage, c'est d'ailleurs ce que j'utilise :
- Deux runes d'eau supérieures
- Deux runes de moine supérieures
- Deux orbes de rubis

Du coup si je veux faire mon égoïste je prend un Bouclier à la place du Cor et je gagne un stun et une invincibilité de 3 secondes +/-, sinon je prend un Cor et avec le trait -20% CD j'arrive à 16s/16s sur le buff speed pour les alliés.

----------


## Dar

> Déjà testé (aussi) et je reconnais que l'épée est vraiment pas mal, mais pour une raison (totalement subjective) que j'ignore, je n'ai pas accroché et j'ai préféré garder mes doubles haches/espadon


J'ai du mal a imaginer un guerrier RvR ou sPvP sans switch bouclier.
Pour moi absolument tout est négociable sauf une off hand bouclier.

----------


## Ptit gras

Peu de gens jouent bouclier en 3W. Même chez les grosses structures hyper opti. Un kd AoE au marteau et 2 sprints à l'espadon les intéressent plus qu'une invincibilité de 3sec sur "toi seulement".

----------


## kierian

> Tu passerais de 20% bonus de durée pouvoir et rapidité à 40% bonus de tout buff  Peut être que quoi rester sous fureur en permanence ?


Ouep, mais pour six emplacements par contre, alors qu'actuellement je n'utilise que 4 emplacements de runes pour mes +20%. (les 2 restants étant utilisés par des runes de divinité sup.)
Et avec les 20% je suis déjà en perma fureur/pouvoir en fait (tactique/discipline/rage et mes runes actuelles de la meute et du pirate) MAIS je ne stack pouvoir que jusqu'à 11 max, du coup, je me suis dit (sans calculer) qu'en changeant pour vos runes, je pourrais peu-être en stacker plus que onze, et que dans la foulée, cela augmenterait aussi ma durée de buff de bouffe. (faut que je vois si ce que j'y gagne en temps vaut le coup de remplacer les deux divinité en gros)

Tu stack combien de pouvoir à ton max Nessou ?




> J'ai du mal a imaginer un guerrier RvR ou sPvP sans switch bouclier.


Comme le dis Ptit Gras, pas intéressant le bouclier pour l’invincibilité de 3s, sans bouger de surcroît, alors que l'on a au minimum les 5s de resistance à la douleur (voire 10s pour ceux qui cumulent traits/comp) en restant mobile.

----------


## Nessou

@ Ptit Gras Sauf que je prend épée/bouclier + espadon. Et puis les grosses structures optis j'en ai rien à faire, surtout que certains builds qu'ils conseillent parfois me font bien rire. La majorité des guerriers utilisent un Cor pour se buff speed eux-même en priorité, moi j'en ai pas besoin. Le Cor je le sors quand j'ai envie de plein de debuffs via le trait.

@ kierian On est mobile avec le blocage du bouclier, et sinon je monte à 11, c'est le max avec sceau de rage et "Pour la justice !" à moins d'avoir +40% en runes il y a peut-être moyen de monter à 14 pendant un petit laps de temps, après je peux utiliser l'utilitaire charr ou le sceau de pouvoir mais je préfère mettre un fear/breakstun.

----------


## Vaaahn

Sans vouloir faire mon rabat joie, je pense que vous pouvez, sans problème, investir le topic _[Profession] Guerrier_ pour parler de tout ça.
Je sais que c'est pour le 3W, mais c'est pas forcément le sujet du topic le théorycraft.
Et puis bon, c'est pas comme si le topic du guerrier erre dans les limbe de cette sous section et mériterais d'être remonté  :^_^:

----------


## Kayato

edit : trompé de topic

----------


## Zepolak

Je pense qu'il faut procéder par étape, dans le but de ne fruster personne. Donc premièrement, je pense qu'un doodle blanc est une bonne idée. Blanc dans le sens : essayez de trouver des tendances valables sur un certain nombre de semaine.
Je sais que par exemple, je risque de poser mon indisponibilité sur : vendredi soir (reset, faut que ce soit du full canard avec bienvenue aux débutants) - samedi soir (couché à 24h) - dimanche journée (snowwwwwwwboard).
Donc, déjà, on identifie *quand*, en régle générale. Ça fera que certes, certains d'entre nous seront exclus, mais que les autres pourront partir sur une base saine de joueur qui seront probablement là. En d'autres termes, on bâtis un petits coeur sur lequelle les autres pourront se greffer facilement. Y a pas de skill qui rentre en compte, juste les disponibilités, c'est "juste". C'est le *qui*.
Est-ce que panda_ ou un autre peut lancer un tel Doodle ?


Une fois ceci établi, pour le *quoi*, je vous propose de partir sur une tactique très simple, la tondeuse RG. Certes, le metagame va évoluer, mais on parle là de quelque chose de très simple (bonjour, je cours comme un idiot et je tire devant moi, peu importe si y a du monde ou pas). Une fois qu'on aura fait ça 2-3-10 fois, on aura assez de cohésions entre nous pour partir sur des choses plus évolués et plus canards  ::): 
Autant commencer par le facile et l'efficace !
Si ça vous va, il faut penser à mettre : 
 - de la vitesse de groupe
 - de la stabilité de groupe
 - du dégâts maximisé rapproché, c'est à dire qu'on ne peut pas trop utiliser de compétences immobilisantes
 - du frontline qui résiste bien au dégâts
 - du backline plutôt optimisé dégâts (ça, c'est vraiment dans l'optique tondeuse RG - à partir du moment où on fait des combats statiques, on ne peut pas se le permettre (c'est trop facile pour un guerrier de rentrer incognito (clipping) dans la backline et de faire du cent lame - je le fais alors que je suis un noobie du corps à corps et c'est un pur bonheur))

Je pense que l'heure du TP mesmer est un peu passée, pour l'instant le meta est aux groupes qui bougent très vite tout le temps.

----------


## DD l'Embrouille

Salut les Coins, 

J'ai rejoins récemment Vizunah et testé le 3W, j'ai un nécro 80 et voleur 80 parés pour faire des groupes bien spécialisés, suivre les bus ça va un moment... Le seul souci qui gâche un peu le 3W est le clipping surtout quand y'a du monde, je serai plus intéressé par du roaming et prise de ravitaillement mais je peux suivre tout autre idée. L'idée des nécro spé puits en défense de forts me plait d'ailleurs beaucoup.

----------


## Soda2011

J'imagine que ce groupe n'est que pour les CPC ingame? Ou vous accepté les mecs pas trop manchots qui lisent le mag et seraient dispo 2 soirs par semaine (excepté durant les vacances scolaires)?

Je suis inscrit sur GC mais n'ayant pas un temps de jeu de forcenaire... je n'ai jamais osé demander l'accès à la partie privée... 

Au cas où... j'ai un voleur [Oupse] full exotiques (bijoux valkyrie, armure berserker ou karma lyssa selon les besoins, armes valkyrie) et un build 0/30/20/20/0 orienté burst/furtif/survie. Ce build est vraiment très sympa en roaming/solo mais perds de sont intérêt en bus vs bus.

J'ai aussi un élem [Sôda] qui sera 80 d'ici la fin de semaine avec ses bijoux/armes/armures exos déjà dispo dans son sac. Lui par contre est orienté soutien (0/0/10/30/30) avec le set pa/vita/robu de craft/farm déjà. L'objectif étant d'en faire un gros soutien heal/cc/buffeur (le template est en cours de test vu qu'encore en pex).

Enfin bref, tout ça pour savoir si vous accepterez de tps à autres des mecs intéressés pour du jeu opti ou en tout cas s'en rapprochant.

----------


## Korbeil

> J'imagine que ce groupe n'est que pour les CPC ingame? Ou vous accepté les mecs pas trop manchots qui lisent le mag et seraient dispo 2 soirs par semaine (excepté durant les vacances scolaires)?
> 
> Je suis inscrit sur GC mais n'ayant pas un temps de jeu de forcenaire... je n'ai jamais osé demander l'accès à la partie privée... 
> 
> Au cas où... j'ai un voleur [Oupse] full exotiques (bijoux valkyrie, armure berserker ou karma lyssa selon les besoins, armes valkyrie) et un build 0/30/20/20/0 orienté burst/furtif/survie. Ce build est vraiment très sympa en roaming/solo mais perds de sont intérêt en bus vs bus.
> 
> J'ai aussi un élem [Sôda] qui sera 80 d'ici la fin de semaine avec ses bijoux/armes/armures exos déjà dispo dans son sac. Lui par contre est orienté soutien (0/0/10/30/30) avec le set pa/vita/robu de craft/farm déjà. L'objectif étant d'en faire un gros soutien heal/cc/buffeur (le template est en cours de test vu qu'encore en pex).
> 
> Enfin bref, tout ça pour savoir si vous accepterez de tps à autres des mecs intéressés pour du jeu opti ou en tout cas s'en rapprochant.


Je pense pas que ça gêne, il suffit que tu passe sur le mumble pour qu'on t'invite avec nous, Soda  :;): 

Sinon pour le reste je pense passer sur le fofo GC, donc je sais pas trop comment gérer avec ici, si j'abandonne ce topic ou je met juste les infos importantes (genre les soirées où on va commencer ça ?)

----------


## Myron

> Salut les Coins, 
> 
> J'ai rejoins récemment Vizunah et testé le 3W, j'ai un nécro 80 et voleur 80 parés pour faire des groupes bien spécialisés, suivre les bus ça va un moment... Le seul souci qui gâche un peu le 3W est le clipping surtout quand y'a du monde, je serai plus intéressé par du roaming et prise de ravitaillement mais je peux suivre tout autre idée.* L'idée des nécro spé puits en défense de forts me plait d'ailleurs beaucoup.*


Cool mon idée à fait son chemin! \o/
Honnêtement moi je suis pour!  ::P:

----------


## Kayato

Je pense qu'on peut laisser les infos générales ici et passer l'aspect strat/formation des groupes/placement/désignation d'un raid lead sur Grand Cross.

----------


## Zepolak

Attention à continuer d'abreuver le topic. 

C'est nécessaire parce qu'on est CPC avant tout.

Le fait de poster sur GC, si panda_ veut le faire, c'est uniquement une facilité pour garder nos propres strats pour nous  ::): 

Après, c'est ptêtre un peu prématuré pour y aller déjà, non ? Tant qu'on a rien lancé...

----------


## Kayato

Comme je le suggérais déjà je pense que trouver un lead, venir avec chacun son meilleur perso, former des groupes corrects et commencer à se déplacer ensemble ce serait un bon début pour une première soirée.

----------


## DD l'Embrouille

Est-il possible de se retrouver en direct mumble et en jeu un de ces quatre? Je suis sur le jeu tous les soirs donc dispo.

----------


## Evene

+1 pour être dedans. Evene mesmer 80. Presque full "opti", me manque plus que 2 bijoux à full up exo.

----------


## Ptit gras

Oui à tous ceux qui se posent des questions. Votre tag c'est pas un soucis. Votre volume horaire non plus.

Serious ça veut dire que quand vous y êtes, on a besoin de vous pour être avec un perso bien équipé (donc si pas full exo, pensez à faire une session PvE) et prêt à suivre des directives.

On a pas encore de lead "stratégique" ni de lead "de combat" mais si on arrive déjà à bouger en petit bus sous rapidité et se gaver de stabilité pour fight, ça sera pas mal. Et pour ceux qui s'inquiètent du clipping : à 15 contre 15 ça clippe peu. Dans le bus Vizu contre le bus Pierrot, on voit rien.

----------


## Korbeil

Bon, j'voulais proposer une première tentative pour notre opération pour le:

*Samedi 8 Décembre à 1h du mat'*
(Le reset, oui oui)

----------


## Kayato

Mauvaise proposition  ::P:  Le reset c'est justement le moment où l'on accueille le plus de monde et ce n'est pas vraiment l'idéal pour splitter les canards à ce moment là.

----------


## Zepolak

Oui voilà, je suis bien d'accord avec Kayato pour le coup :/

----------


## Korbeil

Bon bah ... Dimanche soir alors ???

----------


## Zepolak

Je dirais que ça semble pas mal pour commencer, mais tous les motivés ne seront pas là. La première grosse sortie serait alors du genre lundi soir. Dimanche soir pour un tour de chauffe, ça paraît bien. En plus, les soirs de week-end, les gens sont très peu nombreux !
(Par contre, je serais personnellement absent pour cause de dernier match d'ETF2L - notre dernière occasion d'éviter de n'avoir eu que des défaites cette saison  ::trollface:: )

----------


## Korbeil

> Je dirais que ça semble pas mal pour commencer, mais tous les motivés ne seront pas là. La première grosse sortie serait alors du genre lundi soir. Dimanche soir pour un tour de chauffe, ça paraît bien. En plus, les soirs de week-end, les gens sont très peu nombreux !
> (Par contre, je serais personnellement absent pour cause de dernier match d'ETF2L - notre dernière occasion d'éviter de n'avoir eu que des défaites cette saison )


Tu vas perdre, reste avec nous  ::trollface::  

DONC SINON:

*Dimanche 9 Décembre à 21h*
(session fraps/pouttrage de RG incoming !)

*Lundi 10 Décembre à 21h*
(we are back !)
pour les premières scéances "serious"

----------


## Maderone

Bon bah moi j'en serai quand j'aurais terminé mon parcours pour la légendaire ! J'y suis "bientôt" mais pas trop.

----------


## Charmide

Je crois que c'est une incitation subtilement masquée pour que vous lui envoyiez des boules d'ectoplasme  ::):

----------


## Ptit gras

Je serais là pour la première en principe. Il vous reste 6 jours pour paufiner votre full exotique  ::): 

Est-ce qu'à terme on envisage de faire la majorité des soirées "serious" ou juste de temps à autre ? Parce que 28 inscrits en serious, il doit pas y avoir grand monde opposé à l'idée.
Maintenant d'après la répartition que je vois sur le gdoc, on a 10 "frontline" (war+gardien) pour 27 "backline" avec les rerolls de chacun. Il me semble que ceux qui ont la possibilité de jouer l'un ou l'autre devraient rester sur leur frontline, histoire qu'on ait un équilibre qui penche plutôt sur le 1/3 front et 2/3 back en soirée.

----------


## ivanoff

+1 pour le sérious RvR  ::): 
élem 80 armure exo berserker, robu/vita (je suis en train de me faire un set exo puissance des soins), arme berserker, puissance des soins. J'ais pas encore tout les bijoux mais c'est en cours.
Je suis également en train de monté un nécro (50 pour le moment) avec un stuff 80 Gold qui l'attend en nécrophage le temps que je fasse l'exo.

Je pense qu'on pourrait se faire une Guilde CPC RvR sérious qui serait plus pratique pour voir les personnes présente ainsi que leur profession (car quand tu dois chercher un nom dans les 470 membres de la guilde CPC tu en met du temps !  ::o:  ).

----------


## Korbeil

> +1 pour le sérious RvR 
> élem 80 armure exo berserker, robu/vita (je suis en train de me faire un set exo puissance des soins), arme berserker, puissance des soins. J'ais pas encore tout les bijoux mais c'est en cours.
> Je suis également en train de monté un nécro (50 pour le moment) avec un stuff 80 Gold qui l'attend en nécrophage le temps que je fasse l'exo.
> 
> Je pense qu'on pourrait se faire une Guilde CPC RvR sérious qui serait plus pratique pour voir les personnes présente ainsi que leur profession (car quand tu dois chercher un nom dans les 470 membres de la guilde CPC tu en met du temps !  ).


Le GDoc est là pour faire le tri  :;):

----------


## Caf

Lundi c'est bien et en plus je pourrai parler comme ça.  ::ninja:: 

Sinon essayez de pas oublier que certaines classes ne peuvent pas ground control ou très peu. Par exemple en voleur on peut ni mettre au sol, ni stun le gars, on peut juste ralentir ou placer saignement/poison... par exemple. Je connais pas bien les autres classes car je n'en ai pas monté d'autres, mais en général en face (dans les teams qu'on croise) il y a toujours un sacré paquet de stun/CC qu'on se mange et les classes qui peuvent générer ça se doivent d'avoir ces aptitudes à porter de click/bouton.

Aussi quand on se mange un IMPACT et que ça tient pas c'est aussi parce-que souvent dans notre groupe nous n'avons pas ou très peu de classe en plaque qui rentre en frontline dans le tas.
Un peu comme Zepo (fallait que je la fasse celle-ci  ::trollface:: ) qui se la jouait au fusil avec son war en mêlée ça c'est juste pas possible. Il faut penser teamplay, il faut se demander si telle ou telle caractéristique sera utile à mon groupe avant qu'elle soit utile à ma propre personne.

Par exemple je pourrai très bien prendre une comp qui me rajoute des dégâts mais je privilégie "smoke screen" qui est très utile à mon groupe car tout les projectiles sont stoppé et mes potes derrière auront un temps de répit supérieur.

----------


## Charmide

> Sinon essayez de pas oublier que certaines classes ne peuvent pas ground control ou très peu. Par exemple en voleur on peut ni mettre au sol, ni stun le gars, on peut juste ralentir ou placer saignement/poison... par exemple.


Caf ou le mec qui n'a jamais débloqué toutes les compétences d'arme du pistolet  ::trollface::

----------


## Caf

> Caf ou le mec qui n'a jamais débloqué toutes les compétences d'arme du pistolet


Ouais je sais mais le pistolet en mêlée sur un voleur.... bon, c'est comme le guerrier au fusil, en sPvP ok mais en RvR bof bof je trouve.
Après je me trompe peut-être.  ::ninja::

----------


## Charmide

Le stun du pistolet est en off-hand ! On dit beaucoup de bien du dague/pistolet, je l'ai joué un moment et c'est pas mal niveau mobilité, à creuser.

----------


## Vroum

Vous êtes sympa avec vos histoires de frontline mais généralement quand on s'y met on se retrouve tout seul dans la mêlée avec le 

Spoiler Alert! 


cadavre de 

 Caf.
Des groupes par rôles aideraient sans doute.  :;): 

Un truc à tester aussi, c'est d'aller pourrir en petit groupe l'arrière du bus adverse. Généralement on y trouve des gens moins concentrés ou qui reculent pour se soigner.
On s'est retrouvé dans cette situation avec Lanilor hier soir entre Etheron et BT, petits sacs assurés. On pourrait trouver une utilité à nos voleurs comme ça.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kayato

Le but de cette opération "serious" Vroum c'est justement de ne plus se retrouver seul au milieu de la mêlée  :;): .

Pour ce qui est des groupes je ne ais pas trop ce qui est le mieux : des groupes par rôle ou des groupes équilibrés ? J'aurai plutôt tendance à partir sur le second avec au moins un gardien par groupe par exemple.

----------


## Ptit gras

On s'y trouve tout seul pour l'instant parce que justement rien de sérieux n'a été proposé.

Remarquez que je n'ai pas compté les voleurs en frontline, ni en backline. Je les vois plus comme les petits cons qui vont tp sur les full berserker planqués au fond après l'impact initial.
L'histoire de groupe c'est un non problème. Si on est côte à côte, qu'on bouge et qu'on sait ce qu'on fait, on a pas besoin de groupes.

----------


## Kayato

Si on arrive à mettre en place les voleurs qui s'occupent des lignes arrière ennemies avec de la synchro ca pourrait tout simplement être magique  ::wub::

----------


## Ptit gras

C'est bien le but à terme selon moi.

----------


## Charmide

Perso, mon style de jeu est totalement frontline. Avec l'avantage de se faire très vite focus parce que "oh du cuir et un voleur, il est sûrement full berserker, MIAM" tout en ayant de quoi survivre  ::trollface::

----------


## DD l'Embrouille

Pour avoir pensé aux voleurs, refuge ombreux pour se déplacer, les chausses trappes pour ralentir les cibles en arrière du bus plus l'ultime voleur ou tempête de dagues, ça peut vraiment faire du gros dégâts, suffit ensuite de se faire un build qui puisse permettre de résister pour pouvoir repartir ou de charcler dans le tas!!!

----------


## Métalchantant

Au delà de stabilité à l'engagement, et vitesse...


Petit(e) rappel/aparté/discussion : 

Je ne sais pas si parler des combos va encore me faire passer pour un uluberlu  ::|: , mais...

Par exemple, avec le mesmer spe confusion, posant des zones initiatrices de combos ( Reflet de renvoi, champs neutre, tempête du chaos, faille temporelle, entre autres)

un rogue spe dague qui utilise coup au coeur offrira aux membres du groupe dans la zone ( d'autres CaC plus généralement) une armure du chaos. C'est loin d'être négligeable.

Tout bond, ou explosion le fera.

D'autre part, tout projectile, qui traverse la zone, file de la confusion à la cible ennemie. Evidemment, un ranger ou un ingénieur, voire un élem en fera un bon burst...

Bref, puisque l'on est limité à 5 par groupe, comme  pour le dps et le soin, les bonus des combos ne sont pas à prendre à la légère et doivent être une/la base de la répartition des groupes, et une/la pierre angulaire du jeu de groupe. ( je confonds pas 3W et s-pvp) 

On peut repartir les membres en fonction : entre un initiateur et des finishers, dans une optique stratégique réfléchie/choisie autour du rôle de ce groupe.

Dans mon exemple, un groupe CaC avec deux rogues, un ingé/ranger ou elem CaC ( pour la zone de soin et son combo), et un war profitera constamment des bonus générés par le mesmer spe glamour/confusion. 
Outre l'armure du chaos ( via les zones), le mesmer et ses illusions vont distribuer ( je choisis dans les talents d'avoir un rebond supplémentaire dans cette optique) le vent du chaos. Puissance et fureur ne sont pas négligeables non plus, je pense. ::): 

La zone de soin est un plus pour un combo soin.

Ceci est évidemment une possibilité parmi tout une myriade d'autres choix. c'est un axe plutôt offensif, mais dans une optique de groupe opti/roaming, c'est particulièrement efficace.
De manière plus générale, toute action coordonnée est efficace, oui...

----------


## Kayato

> Je ne sais pas si parler des combos va encore me faire passer pour un uluberlu


Bien au contraire, c'est typiquement ce que l'on va rechercher les combos (quand le déplacement sera maîtrisé)  ::):

----------


## Koops

Un exercice qui me semblerait intéressant pour améliorer les déplacements coordonnés:

Se rassembler dans une zone paumée. Le lead cours partout fait des stop and go etc... sans jamais prévenir sur mumble. Ça va permettre d'identifier très vite les lacunes si au bout de 2 minutes le groupe est éclaté c'est que certains n'utilisent pas leur buff speed comme il faut ou sont semi afk TV en même temps.

Surement assez chiant à faire mais le déplacement coordonné est juste ultra important en combat de plaine. Un groupe qui arrive packé sur un groupe éclaté peut signifier une mort rapide.

----------


## Kayato

Je le répète, mais le lead qui donne des timing du genre (repack à l'arche dans 10s on part) comme je l'ai vécu lors d'une soirée avec les FM ca aide pas mal pour au moins avoir un départ synchronisé.

----------


## Vaaahn

> Par exemple, avec le mesmer spe confusion, posant des zones initiatrices de combos ( Reflet de renvoi, champs neutre, tempête du chaos, faille temporelle, entre autres)


N'oublie pas l'élem qui à des zone initiatrices à revendre  ::trollface::  (feu, glace, eau, foudre)

EDIT : comme dit lundi soir, c'est pas une question d'obligation et de punition pour les retardataires, mais de tempo!
Je me souviens d'une soirée 3W avec Loezia (merde je me souviens plus sa guilde  ::unsure:: ) en lead et Kayato en second, les deux sur notre mumble.
Certainement la meilleure soirée que j'ai fait en 3W depuis le début  ::wub:: 
Pas un seul temps mort dans la soirée, roam plus qu'efficace dans les 4 coins de la map, avec quand même quelques moments pour reprendre son souffle, mais le tout sans être fatiguant ou lourd.
Avec groupe packé tout le temps (en même temps le lead nous le répétait constamment), attaque coordonnées, perma fufu avant l'IMPACT, le lead qui perma empli le mumble sans être relou pour un sou.

J'idéalise peut être, mais c'est le genre de truc que je rêverais de trouver avec ce groupe (presque) serious perso, enfin quand on sera rodé bien sûr. Certes un peu moins fnu, mais l'efficacité m'a donné une de ses barres monumentale!

----------


## Métalchantant

> N'oublie pas l'élem qui à des zone initiatrices à revendre  (feu, glace, eau, foudre)


oh ! j'oublie rien...je focalisais sur un initiateur en particulier, mais on a de quoi faire ! Dans l'exemple que j'ai donné l'elem peut apporter bien plus, tout comme le rogue a ses zones initiatrices aussi. Seul le war est un peu plus limité, mais lui c'est un gros finisher.

----------


## Caf

> Vous êtes sympa avec vos histoires de frontline mais généralement quand on s'y met on se retrouve tout seul dans la mêlée avec le 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> cadavre de 
> 
>  Caf.
> Des groupes par rôles aideraient sans doute. 
> ...


Ben ça c'est typiquement le taff des voleurs.

----------


## Zepolak

L'armure du chaos, j'attends encore qu'on me présente une effet meilleur que ça. Parce que les conditions infligés sont bourrines, et les avantages conférés, aussi.

----------


## Koops

Je vais faire un petit retour sur les RG pour les avoir combattus observé très longuement hier. On a tenu quasiment 10 minutes de fight avant qu'ils nous wipent complètement j'ai eu tout le loisir d'observer leur mouvements.

Il faut s'imaginer une chenille. Si vous êtes en face vous n'avez aucune chance ils perma stun / kb etc... Par contre si vous arrivez à éviter l'impact frontal vous êtes totalement safe.
Par exemple en elem dès qu'ils arrivaient sur moi je lançais mon boubou de terre pour la stabilité et "ride the lightning" pour traverser la chenille. Une fois à l’arrière il suffit de bombarder leurs fondement sans retenu ils ne vous voient même pas  ::ninja:: 

Ils ont bien 2 ou 3 voleurs qui patrouillent le bord mais très facilement tenable. En fait ils sont pas si forts que ça je pense qu'un groupe de 5 sous perma rapidité et stabilité peut les faire tourner en rond pendant 10 minutes avant qu'ils se rendent compte de la stupidité du truc  ::P: 

C'est impressionnant de coordination et de discipline mais vu de coté c'est juste à mourir de rire tellement ça en es prévisible  ::):

----------


## Caf

> Pour avoir pensé aux voleurs, refuge ombreux pour se déplacer, les chausses trappes pour ralentir les cibles en arrière du bus plus l'ultime voleur ou tempête de dagues, ça peut vraiment faire du gros dégâts, suffit ensuite de se faire un build qui puisse permettre de résister pour pouvoir repartir ou de charcler dans le tas!!!


C'est ce que j'ai sauf que coté PV c'est vraiment pas ça donc je me fais souvent OS.... Bref ça fait un moment que je cherche des infos sur le voleur mais personne n'est vraiment d'accord entre le berserk, les builds conditions ou critiques les stuff tous aussi diverses que varié c'est un peu la misère de se renseigner....

---------- Post added at 15h31 ---------- Previous post was at 15h10 ----------




> N'oublie pas l'élem qui à des zone initiatrices à revendre  (feu, glace, eau, foudre)
> 
> EDIT : comme dit lundi soir, c'est pas une question d'obligation et de punition pour les retardataires, mais de tempo!
> Je me souviens d'une soirée 3W avec Loezia (merde je me souviens plus sa guilde ) en lead et Kayato en second, les deux sur notre mumble.
> Certainement la meilleure soirée que j'ai fait en 3W depuis le début 
> Pas un seul temps mort dans la soirée, roam plus qu'efficace dans les 4 coins de la map, avec quand même quelques moments pour reprendre son souffle, mais le tout sans être fatiguant ou lourd.
> Avec groupe packé tout le temps (en même temps le lead nous le répétait constamment), attaque coordonnées, perma fufu avant l'IMPACT, le lead qui perma empli le mumble sans être relou pour un sou.
> 
> J'idéalise peut être, mais c'est le genre de truc que je rêverais de trouver avec ce groupe (presque) serious perso, enfin quand on sera rodé bien sûr. Certes un peu moins fnu, mais l'efficacité m'a donné une de ses barres monumentale!


Ça nous est arrivé plusieurs fois d'agir de cette manière mais je dois avouer que c'est parfois très difficile comme hier soir par exemple ou après 15min de flood incessant et bien on se retrouve avec un : "On fait quoi maintenant ?" Avec tous les canards disséminés au 4 coins de la map.
Bon hier c'était free, mais ça n’empêchait pas d'avoir un "fil rouge" qui nous permettait simplement de suivre une ligne directrice pour le groupe.
Le flood c'est bien sur le mumble c'est la marque de fabrique des CPC un bordel organisé, mais parfois j’avoue que c'est difficile, même pour moi qui aime bien flood en permanence aussi.

En fait que ça soit Zepo, Charmide, Kayato et même Panda ou moi, peu importe mais il faut juste désigner une personne pour le faire et suivre quoi qu'il arrive ses indications sans donner de contre indications parce-que c'est juste le meilleur moyen pour split le groupe. Voila mon avis en ce qui concerne le lead.

Les contre-indications arrivent trop souvent je trouve et ça fait juste perdre un temps fou, parce-qu’on se fait wipe, parce-que 3 ou 4 mecs ont survécu pour se coller à un autre bus, parce-que le repack au spawn prend 3 plombes pour se refaire wipe car nous n'étions pas ensemble...etc...etc...etc on perd parfois près de 15/20min parfois à cause de ça.

----------


## DD l'Embrouille

Je crois que le plus important d'abord c'est de pouvoir se coordonner bien avant de penser build, on pourra y penser ensuite, par contre le timing et le choix des utilitaires est primordial. Le combo refuge pour aller direct dans le bus avec lâcher de l'ulti voleur + chausse trappes toujours en fufu pour ensuite attaquer telle une meute de loups, imaginez une dizaine de voleurs qui lâchent en même temps l'ulti ça fait 30 voleurs dans l'tas^^

Sinon je teste deux builds en ce moment avec différents stuffs un trouvé ici 

http://forums.jeuxonline.info/showthread.php?t=1200122

*en assez amusant et aux antipodes de la spé burst, une spé P/D alté/régen , genre 0/0/30/20/20 ( http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fYQQRAq...0m6p4rjtTBX1KA), avec du stuff altération/vita/healing.

prendre le buff nourriture +40 % durée bleed.

Tu te retrouves avec 21k hp environ, 1200 dégats altération, plus de 700 en healing power, énormément de regen hp vu que ta séquence pour stacker les saignements nécessite de passer fufu ( et à chaque fois que tu passes fufu c'est l'orgie niveau hp ). Le D/D pour la mobilité, et éventuellement le 3/ sur une cible poteau.

Ici tu ne crains plus de rentrer dans la mélée pour lacher un chausse trappe, le moindre refuge te remet plus de 10k hp, et en duel tu tombes quasi tout sauf certains builds bien spécifiques. Prévoir le café contre les classes spé alté/regen comme toi.

C'est la spé que je joue en alternance avec une spé GC D/D classique.* 

et un autre http://forums.jeuxonline.info/showthread.php?t=1196371

J'ai une préférence pour le premier avec soin et regen en furtivité.

----------


## Charmide

J'ai foutu mon build sur le topic voleur. Ça ressemble un peu au premier que tu décris en moins orienté tank (d'ailleurs, j'étais parti de ce genre de build encore plus tank et je l'avais un peu tamisé). 

Mais de toute façon Caf, la base: t'as pas assez de PV §§

----------


## Zepolak

> Bref ça fait un moment que je cherche des infos sur le voleur mais personne n'est vraiment d'accord entre le berserk, les builds conditions ou critiques les stuff tous aussi diverses que varié c'est un peu la misère de se renseigner....[COLOR="Silver"]


Je te conseille de prendre simplement un build qui marche bien d'un de tes compères voleurs. GEnre celui de DD, il a l'air bien (j'y connais rien mais ça semble vachement moins carpette et vachement plus efficace déjà).

Pour ma part, pour la remarque @fusil, ça fait tel-le-ment longtemps que j'ai pas collé des pruneaux aux mecs... Je me suis déjà adapté à l'espadon. J'apprends le marteau. C'est moins facile parce que c'est long de placer une zone d'effet vu que je me déplace entièrement avec la souris (c'est vraiment le seul défaut de cette config). Si encore je pouvais bloquer le curseur en un point fixe de l'écran... [Tiens, en l'écrivant, ça me donne une idée...]
En martal, y a moyen que je vous les bloque de façon sévère les pauvres gars.
On a des entraves ?

----------


## Caf

> Je crois que le plus important d'abord c'est de pouvoir se coordonner bien avant de penser build, on pourra y penser ensuite, par contre le timing et le choix des utilitaires est primordial. Le combo refuge pour aller direct dans le bus avec lâcher de l'ulti voleur + chausse trappes toujours en fufu pour ensuite attaquer telle une meute de loups, imaginez une dizaine de voleurs qui lâchent en même temps l'ulti ça fait 30 voleurs dans l'tas^^
> 
> Sinon je teste deux builds en ce moment avec différents stuffs un trouvé ici 
> 
> http://forums.jeuxonline.info/showthread.php?t=1200122
> 
> *en assez amusant et aux antipodes de la spé burst, une spé P/D alté/régen , genre 0/0/30/20/20 ( http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fYQQRAq...0m6p4rjtTBX1KA), avec du stuff altération/vita/healing.
> 
> prendre le buff nourriture +40 % durée bleed.
> ...


Hum je vais me pencher la-dessus tient car j'ai un style de jeu qui approche mais pas forcément le build adéquat. Merci pour les infos. ( ::ninja::  trouvé sur jol en plus j'ai vraiment pas d'excuse la)

----------


## Vaaahn

> ...


J'étais pas là hier soir, mais je pense que ça devait être comme lundi soir.
Je t'avoue, no offence, que j'ai lâché en cours de soirée. Le lead made by CPC que tu faisais est plaisant pour se détendre de temps en temps et aussi quand on a des nouveaux ou peu expérimentés, mais ça ne colle pas forcément avec ce que je recherche en ce moment (d'où ma volonté de faire partie de cet élan (presque) serious).

J'ai pas envie d'aller dans une autre guilde pour faire ça, mais j'ai déjà réussi à participer peu ou prou à ce même genre de volonté sur BF3 avec les canards (bon on a eu le résultat qu'on a eu, soit, mais quand même l'élan était là).

Après, la question est surtout ceux qui ont dit qu'ils veulent en faire partie, sont ils d'accord pour :
Un peu plus de rigueur?Chacun son rôle et on le garde?A maxima ne communiquer que ses infos (ex : un scout) (proposition stratégique à l'écrit)?Suivre le lead et son second (un 2ème point de vue me paraît essentiel pour ce rôle) sans discuter?Ne pas se barrer du minibus sans demande du lead?Suivre le tempo pendant toute la soirée prévue? (pas d'obligation d'horaire ou de date bien sûr, mais si on est pas sûr de rester toute une tranche horaire suffisante (notion floue j'en convient), si c'est pour risquer d'amputer un groupe avec des classes opti, ça va faire du boulot pour combler et c'est contre productif)
Un truc un minimum carré, sans être militaire non plus hein!


Spoiler Alert! 


J'ai l'impression qu'on va me traiter de nazi à dire tout ça ...

----------


## Kayato

C'est exactement ce que j'ai en tête personnellement Vaaahn, et j'espère que la majorité aussi.

Pour le tempo je suis d'accord, par contre pour les horaires faudra être flexible (c'est sur que venir pour 10min c'est pas la peine).

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Sans moi la serious team. Je continuerais à jouer avec Caf et autres canards qui veulent jouer les objectifs sans trop se prendre la tête non plus.

----------


## Zepolak

> Sans moi la serious team. Je continuerais à jouer avec Caf et autres canards qui veulent jouer les objectifs sans trop se prendre la tête non plus.


Attention Forza, évitons la confusion. Ici, le topic sert à rassembler les gens parmi CPC qui ont envie de faire du RvR de façon plus organisées.

Ça veut pas dire qu'on ne fera pas du RvR Canard normal très régulièrement - plus régulièrement que les sorties de l'équipes organisée je pense. Déjà, les reset, bah, ce sera pas les groupes orgas par exemple.

Puis vous inquiètez pas trop. Après le troisième échec, on se sera tous engueulé et chacun sera parti chez les Meta, CDD, FY et surtout CF  ::trollface:: 

Question bonux : Vaaahn, je veux bien, mais il joue à GW2 ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

Quand je cite la frontline, pour moi c'est des machines a stun, bump, etc. Sur un tractopelle genre RG ça ne marchera pas si c'est pas secondé par un debuff de masse de leurs stabilités. Donc c'est du boulot, de l'organisation, et du temps qu'il faudra.
Par contre éclater du mos, option, cara ou tempest ça me parait pas un objectif si loin que ça pour un peu que l'on s'y mette.

J'essaye d'entrainer avec moi un compère de chez FF (neo) qui était un des tout meilleurs lead de combat sur GW1. Il connaît encore peu le 3W et attend les fêtes pour changer de config. Trouver un lead ça sera pas le problème. Calmer un tout petit peu le mumble pour gagner en efficacité de mouvement ça sera déjà un grand pas  ::P:

----------


## Métalchantant

> L'armure du chaos, j'attends encore qu'on me présente une effet meilleur que ça. Parce que les conditions infligés sont bourrines, et les avantages conférés, aussi.
> (...)
> 
> Attention Forza, évitons la confusion. Ici, le topic sert à rassembler les gens parmi CPC qui ont envie de faire du RvR de façon plus organisées.
> 
> Ça veut pas dire qu'on ne fera pas du RvR Canard normal très régulièrement - plus régulièrement que les sorties de l'équipes organisée je pense. Déjà, les reset, bah, ce sera pas les groupes orgas par exemple.
> 
> Puis vous inquiètez pas trop. Après le troisième échec, on se sera tous engueulé et chacun sera parti chez les Meta, CDD, FY et surtout CF


Mon héros !  ::wub::

----------


## Forza Limouzi

> Attention Forza, évitons la confusion. Ici, le topic sert à rassembler les gens parmi CPC qui ont envie de faire du RvR de façon plus organisées.
> 
> Ça veut pas dire qu'on ne fera pas du RvR Canard normal très régulièrement - plus régulièrement que les sorties de l'équipes organisée je pense. Déjà, les reset, bah, ce sera pas les groupes orgas par exemple.
> 
> Puis vous inquiètez pas trop. Après le troisième échec, on se sera tous engueulé et chacun sera parti chez les Meta, CDD, FY et surtout CF 
> 
> Question bonux : Vaaahn, je veux bien, mais il joue à GW2 ?


Non mais attend on connait tous la mentalité élitiste des canards, donne leur l'opportunité et tu peux être sur qu'y en aura toujours un pour critiquer son voisin car il aura lu dans Jean PGM Magazine que telle classe se joue comme ci et pas comme ça.

----------


## Vaaahn

> Question bonux : Vaaahn, je veux bien, mais il joue à GW2 ?


La question est si je rejoue MOI à GW2  ::huh:: 

Si j'ai juste, oui, depuis le week end dernier.

----------


## Kayato

> Non mais attend on connait tous la mentalité élitiste des canards, donne leur l'opportunité et tu peux être sur qu'y en aura toujours un pour critiquer son voisin car il aura lu dans Jean PGM Magazine que telle classe se joue comme ci et pas comme ça.


Sauf qu'on l'a annoncé dès le début, le canard qui n'accepte pas la critique constructive se verra automatiquement exclu des groupes "serious". Par contre Caf risque de faire du serious avec nous, donc même les spé carpette on leur place dans notre compo  ::):

----------


## Ptit gras

Enfin exclu du serious ça veut dire que vous pouvez faire ce que vous voulez et même trainer avec les serious. Tout en ne l'étant pas. Grosse restriction, on rigole pas chez serious cpc  :Cigare:

----------


## Kayato

Oui c'est exclu dans le sens on ignorera la personne dans les strats. On est pas si méchant, mais la critique il faudra bien l'accepter pour progresser.

Après celui qui critique pour blesser se fera également sanctionner. Ce qu'il faut c'est une envie de progresser tous ensemble.

----------


## sweller

Oh oui! J'aime me faire commander. Je m'inscris tout de suite!

----------


## Kayato

> Oh oui! J'aime me faire commander. Je m'inscris tout de suite!


Méfie toi, on a toujours pas désigné qui va avoir le fouet  :^_^:

----------


## silence

> Je connais pas bien les autres classes [...]


T'as pas l'air de très bien connaitre le thief non plus.  ::trollface:: 
Ce n'est pas le déluge en matière de Cc mais l'on est très loin d'en être dépourvus. Rien qu'en utilitaire venim tu as trois Cc que tu peux conférer à tes alliés avec le trait - immobilize, chill et stone. En arme tu en as sur le pistol et la dague en offhand ou sur l'arc avec un build fufu. Et j'en oublie surement de moins efficaces.

_Edit : d'accord, j'ai loupé une page mais tout de même, le voleur peut faire un super Cc._

----------


## Thimill

J'en suis ! Ingé ! 

Je vous prépare un p'tit ingé' spé support/heal pour vos jolies yeux !
Comme ça, un gardien ou un elem' sera pas obligé de se spé heal.

Heal à la bombe en approche !

----------


## Ptit gras

J'aimerais bien voir un de nos gardiens tester un build basé sur la stabilité de zone avec un gros temps d'augmentation des boons.
Un peu comme je joue mon elem, sauf que je mets pas la stab moi.

Jamais joué gardien, donc je poste un exemple pour comprendre l'idée : http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fUAQBTE...A;TQAquMeJ8y1F
Rien que là il y a déjà 24 sec de stabilité pour les gens que l'AoE affecte et 4,5sec à chaque activation de la virtue de courage  ::):

----------


## Kayato

C'est un peu ce que je joue en ce moment quand je joue mon gardien en 3W. Par contre les 1s de cast de "Hallowed Ground" j'ai trouvé ca trop lent et peu utile sur une structure dynamique qui est souvent en mouvement.

----------


## Maderone

> T'as pas l'air de très bien connaitre le thief non plus. 
> Ce n'est pas le déluge en matière de Cc mais l'on est très loin d'en être dépourvus. Rien qu'en utilitaire venim tu as trois Cc que tu peux conférer à tes alliés avec le trait - immobilize, chill et stone. En arme tu en as sur le pistol et la dague en offhand ou sur l'arc avec un build fufu. Et j'en oublie surement de moins efficaces.
> 
> _Edit : d'accord, j'ai loupé une page mais tout de même, le voleur peut faire un super Cc._


Eh beh ouais, tu oublies l'épée mec ! L'auto attaque qui inflige faiblesse et infirmité sur la troisième attaque. Le 2 qui te tp sur la cible et l'immobilise. Quand tu tiens un pistole en offhand tu dispose d'un stun sur le 3 en plus des cc normal de l'offhand. Quand tu tiens une dague tu retire un avantage à l'adversaire en plus d'esquiver. Quand tu es fufu tu inflige une stupeur de deux secondes. 
L'épée est juste énorme pour contrôler l'adversaire.

----------


## Ptit gras

Il y avait pas un build épée/pistol qui permettait de mettre l'ennemi sous stun 80% du temps avec un template adapté ?

----------


## Ananas

> J'en suis ! Ingé ! 
> 
> Je vous prépare un p'tit ingé' spé support/heal pour vos jolies yeux !
> Comme ça, un gardien ou un elem' sera pas obligé de se spé heal.
> 
> Heal à la bombe en approche !



Je sais pas trop ce que vaut ce genre de heal, jamais trop testé, mais vu les sauvageries qu'on peut faire avec des grenades, ça serait pas plus efficace de laisser le soin à des classes peut-être plus orienté là-dessus (gardien) et de former une ligne arrière de grenadiers? 

Parce que bon, je fais quand même de beaux dégats avec mes grenades alors que j'ai pas d'équipmenent spé quoi que ce soit. Donc je me dis qu'à 3-4 stuffés exprès pour, y'a moyen de déclencher une belle apocalypse.

----------


## Tonight

@Ptit gras  : Coup de crosse, tu immobilise l'ennemi et tu enchaînes trois attaques pendant lesquels tu esquives les siennes, c'est ce que je joue, c'et un style de jeu un peu plus figé que dague/pistol DD etc... mais c'est très efficace.

----------


## Vroum

> Je sais pas trop ce que vaut ce genre de heal, jamais trop testé, mais vu les sauvageries qu'on peut faire avec des grenades, ça serait pas plus efficace de laisser le soin à des classes peut-être plus orienté là-dessus (gardien) et de former une ligne arrière de grenadiers? 
> 
> Parce que bon, je fais quand même de beaux dégats avec mes grenades alors que j'ai pas d'équipmenent spé quoi que ce soit. Donc je me dis qu'à 3-4 stuffés exprès pour, y'a moyen de déclencher une belle apocalypse.


En dehors des dégâts les grenades c'est aussi #poison #aveuglement #givre de zone et un bon stack de vulnérabilité.
Mais il y a d'autres pistes à explorer : le lance flamme peut être sympa (aveuglement et renversement de zone), les bombes également (soins, confusion/aveuglement) à coupler avec chausses glissantes pour du renversement et j'en passe.  :;):

----------


## Soda2011

L'épée / pistolet c'est sympa en PvE mais pour RvR... Si tu n'est pas sous hâte... tu donne juste un coup au gus et il part tranquillou alors que toi tu tape dans le vent  ::):  

Parce que bon... un stun de 0,5 sec pour un sort canalisé de 2,5sec... Même avec le poison en élite... Et puis bon... ça me rappelle le voleur poison de wow ou tu ne servais a rien entre tes cds... Alors pour des combats de masses... Par contre le coup blanc qui aoe de base lui est vraiment pas degueux!

----------


## Maderone

> Il y avait pas un build épée/pistol qui permettait de mettre l'ennemi sous stun 80% du temps avec un template adapté ?


Attention à ne pas confondre stupeur et étourdissement. L'étourdissement est beaucoup plus rare que la stupeur (faut voir ça comme un silence).

----------


## Tonight

En montant le trait crit + fureur pour tout les alliés quand vole et avec célérité en rune c'est franchement pas mal même en rvr.

----------


## Soda2011

> En montant le trait crit + fureur pour tout les alliés quand vole et avec célérité en rune c'est franchement pas mal même en rvr.


Si tu as un build ça intéresserais alors? Je commence à m'ennuyer de ma spé D/D et les skin épées me tente plus!!

Mais pour l'instant je n'ai vu qu'un utilitaire (cd de 2 min voir plus me semble), un trait qui te file hâte pendant 2/3 sec si ta cible descends a -50% pv (45sec de cd) et un autre trait qui te file 2 sec sur critique (10 sec de cd ?)... Du coup même avec 2 sceau... ça enverras toujours moins qu'une D/D pure en échange d'un contrôle &quot;aléatoire&quot;...

PS : je suis au taf... du coup pas put vérifier les compétence / traits à dispo... Donc si je dis des conneries.. remontez les  ::P:

----------


## Tonight

Non j'ai pas vraiment de build à proposer, j'essai différent trait etc..., j'ai du mal à opti mon voleur soit je fais mal mais j'encaisse mal, soit j'encaisse bien j'ai un dps bof. En ce moment je tente le build que DD l'Embrouille a mis dans ce thread. J'ai pas encore trouvé ma voie  ::P: .

----------


## Zepolak

Hormis les grenades givrantes, vous avez pas moyen de sortir du givre en masse ? 

C'est absolument abusé comme condition pour le coup...

Ce que je vous propose, c'est une répartition simple voire simpliste : 1/3 de gens qui tuent, 1/3 de gens qui soutiennent l'attaque, 1/3 de gens qui soutiennent la "défense". Le dernier groupe peut prendre plusieurs formes : si le heal brut ne marche pas très bien, les murs de renvoi et autre connerie (ou protection de groupe), ça peut avoir un impact très fort. J'inclue le fufu qui casse complétement l'aggro dedans aussi.

----------


## Korbeil

un elem avec le 4 du baton + combo 'explosion' peut le faire facilement ! (vague des arcanes !)

ça mettra une armure de givre sur tout le monde  :Bave:

----------


## Myron

Les nécros avec des grosses marques par exemple? ^^ 
http://wiki-fr.guildwars2.com/wiki/Engelures

----------


## Korbeil

> Les nécros avec des grosses marques par exemple? ^^ 
> http://wiki-fr.guildwars2.com/wiki/Engelures


Ah oui, i'a ça aussi  ::P:

----------


## Ptit gras

Le givre on l'a en elem bâton et il me semble que cette AoE n'est pas limitée en nombre d'ennemis touchés.

Par contre je vous propose de continuer les builds un peu spé ici, et la tactique globale (dans la suite du post de zepo) sur le fofo GC. On a déjà pas mal d'aide de la part de nos collègues croisés  ::):

----------


## DD l'Embrouille

> Tu vas perdre, reste avec nous  
> 
> DONC SINON:
> 
> *Dimanche 9 Décembre à 21h*
> (session fraps/pouttrage de RG incoming !)
> 
> *Lundi 10 Décembre à 21h*
> (we are back !)
> pour les premières scéances "serious"


J'essaierai de vous rejoindre  le Dimanche mais plus tard, j'ai du monde à la maison. Sinon qui dois-je contacté IG pour me faire guilder?

----------


## Charmide

N'importe quel animateur, je te conseille Kayato(.9178) d'autant plus que c'est son boulot et qu'il sera connecté pour la session  :;):

----------


## Korbeil

> N'importe quel animateur, je te conseille Kayato(.9178) d'autant plus que c'est son boulot et qu'il sera connecté pour la session


Comment il se décharge le Commandeur Charmide !

----------


## Arkane Derian

Je continue de penser qu'on prend le problème à l'envers. Il ne faut pas qu'on cherche une tactique puis qu'on essaie de se l'appliquer. Ca, ça viendra dans un deuxième temps. On est encore trop à la ramasse dans notre teamplay pour se permettre d'attaquer tout de suite ce genre de chose.

On devrait plutôt faire une sorte de recensement du build que chacun joue actuellement et maîtrise à peu près et qu'à partir de là, on voit ce qu'on peut faire en créant des équipes de 5. Genre : "Ah tiens toi tu joues tel build, il est bien, mais il a telle faiblesse, moi je peux la combler avec mon build" et ainsi de suite.

Je l'ai déjà dit, mais apprenons à jouer ensemble avant tout. Les builds et le matos opti, c'est de la simple connaissance et du brainstorming. Le teamplay ça s'apprend que sur le terrain et on manque cruellement de pratique à ce niveau là.

----------


## Kayato

Je suis d'accord avec toi Arkane. Déjà dimanche on commencera avec le déplacement en pack et le fait d'avoir tout le monde sous speed je pense.

----------


## Charmide

Je suis aussi d'accord ouais. Mais va falloir attendre de se réunir sur le terrain pour.. commencer par le début !

D'ailleurs, je vois bien commencer la séance.. A Orr. Déplacements only. Tondeuse à gazon RG sur des packs de mobs. En plus, ça fera de la thune  ::ninja:: 

EDIT: C'est vrai qu'il y a encore la création de groupe qu'on peut regarder avant même ça.. On peut peut-être déjà analyser le Gdoc pour ça. 




> Comment il se décharge le Commandeur Charmide !


Je suis pas animateur moi, encore heureux  ::trollface::

----------


## Kayato

Il faudrait savoir qui sera là dimanche ? Peut-être l'indiquer dans le gdoc ?

----------


## Thimill

Je suis ingé grenadier de base, mais j'avais envie de changer un peu.
J'ai essayé Ingé heal cet aprem (en donjon)... Ça sera totalement useless en RvR ! :D
C'est efficace dans un pack, un fight qui bouge pas trop. Tu fous du heal correct, tu peux atteindre un pick de 700pdv par seconde (bombes+heal du pisto elixir+tourelle), tu fous des conditions de batard avec les bombes... Mais voilà, c'est à condition que le fight ne bouge pas.
Donc, j'vais sûrement abandonner l'idée et revenir à mes bonnes vieilles grenades, conditions et vulnérabilité à gogo.

----------


## Tynril

J'aurai probablement pas fini mon stuffage dimanche (merci Lokham qui a retourné mon monde avec ses conseils pertinents  ::ninja:: ) mais je serais ravi de participer quand même, si c'est OK pour vous (avec mon Mesmer donc).  ::): 

J'aime bien l'idée de travailler les déplacements, ça me semble se placer en amont des groupes. Tout le monde devrait avoir les même réflexes de déplacement/buff speed/réaction, alors que la composition des groupes est forcément amenée à évoluer au moins un peu à chaque session, vu que toutes les disponibilités ne sont pas les mêmes.

----------


## Korbeil

> Il faudrait savoir qui sera là dimanche ? Peut-être l'indiquer dans le gdoc ?


J'ai ajouté une collone "#1" et "#2" pour l'opération 1 et l'opération 2, ....

allez cocher pour les présents !

----------


## Métalchantant

Je crois que l'on réfléchit à la composition des groupes autour de deux raisons principales : 


1/ par rapport à une action spécifique/rôle que le lead va, ou qu'il sait pouvoir lui attribuer : 

Le groupe C  attaque par le flan.
Le groupe O  fait des AOE...
Le groupe I   root les ennemis.
Le groupe N  cueille les fraises....
etc...

soit/et

2/par la synergie que les joueurs/template vont s'apporter mutuellement de manière certaine.

Puisque l'on ne s'apporte pas de "bonus" au delà de 5, un groupe joue dans sa zone d'influence et sait ce que chacun doit faire au moment T. Par exemple, octroyer stabilité. Ou vitesse, etc...

Dans une masse de joueurs au delà de 5, dans le fameux bus, vous avez sans doute remarqué que vous ne profitez parfois même pas de votre propre buff de vitesse par exemple lorsque 5 joueurs l'ont déjà accaparé. Lorsque ce buff se prend en franchissant une ligne, par exemple.
Le tout étant donc de se déplacer/jouer avec son groupe dans sa zone d'influence.

----------


## Ptit gras

Sauf que malgré la limitation à 5, tous les indicateurs du jeu montrent que l'efficacité augmente grandement quand on ball comme des couillons dans 3m². Et même en PvE d'ailleurs.
Ton combo il touche 5 personnes à coup sur, ton heal aussi, ton retrait de condi pareil, le buff de vitesse ausi, etc. Et en plus on ne prend pas tous les ticks des AoE ennemis, on est tous bien derrière le mur de réflexion, on est tous bien dans la bubulle,...

Je pense que l'idéal serait que l'on arrive à tenir dans une zone qui fait la taille d'un symbole de gardien. Les autres tailles que j'ai en mémoire me paraissent trop grandes.
Mouvement, le lead dit "stop", on compte combien de temps on met à se pack.
On moleste les 3 derniers arrivés et on recommence  ::ninja::

----------


## DD l'Embrouille

Sur le papier c'est bien mais quoi de mieux de tester direct en RvR en regroupant par exemple 5 voleurs, 5 élémentaires etc... et voir sans trop se prendre la tête avant de modifier nos builds?? Il ne faut vraiment pas oublier que le clipping est un frein à bien des combines, combien de fois je me suis fait avoir en croyant voir un seul ennemi et arriver dans un pack de 50!!

----------


## Métalchantant

> Sauf que malgré la limitation à 5, tous les indicateurs du jeu montrent que l'efficacité augmente grandement quand on ball comme des couillons dans 3m². Et même en PvE d'ailleurs.
> Ton combo il touche 5 personnes à coup sur, ton heal aussi, ton retrait de condi pareil, le buff de vitesse ausi, etc. Et en plus on ne prend pas tous les ticks des AoE ennemis, on est tous bien derrière le mur de réflexion, on est tous bien dans la bubulle,...
> 
> Je pense que l'idéal serait que l'on arrive à tenir dans une zone qui fait la taille d'un symbole de gardien. Les autres tailles que j'ai en mémoire me paraissent trop grandes.
> Mouvement, le lead dit "stop", on compte combien de temps on met à se pack.
> On moleste les 3 derniers arrivés et on recommence


Si "on" est assez pour être un bus, la question ne se pose malheureusement pas. Mais dans ce cas là, il n'est même pas question de groupe. Quel intérêt ? Des points bleus.

----------


## Ptit gras

Exactement, d'ailleurs j'avais souligné dans un de mes posts précédents dans ce topic que grouper ne sert pas à grand chose en 3w. Évidemment c'est utile quand tu dois rejoindre les tiens et que t'es un peu paumé, ce qui arrive vu l'ambiance mumble. Mais un soir de "serious" si on joue packés et plus calme sur mumble on peut surement s'en passer.

----------


## Zepolak

Le groupage, ça apporte la capacité à dézinguer une cible unique plus rapidement entre autres avantages. Pour ma part, j'ai les yeux sur la minimap très régulièrement, donc avoir des points bleus en plus constitue un atout.

----------


## Ptit gras

Très peu utile en combat de minibus d'avoir 5 personnes qui focus un gignol à l'AoE, parce qu'un combat de minibus c'est un combat d'AoE. L'argument est bon pour du roaming par contre.

----------


## Vaaahn

Idem que Zepo, je regarde souvent ma minimap, et je suis déjà (et pas le seul) conditionné à rester packé sur des points bleus.
Et puis si on s'éparpille (parce qu'on s'éparpillera), repérer à la volée ses mates avec des points bleus clairs pour se repacké express, c'est un confort non négligeable.


Spoiler Alert! 


(c'est pas comme si j'associe trop facilement les points verts fades aux "intermittants")  ::ninja:: 



Et puis ne pas oublier que le ciblage est tout de même efficace.
Exemple très simple : si le lead qu'on suit est un asura (i.e. un personnage pas spécialement reconnaissable aka pas Zepo par exemple) ... je l'ai vécu hier soir et je peux vous garantir que ça fait la différence de pouvoir mieux le voir.
Autre exemple : désigner n'importe quoi qui est désignable dont on veut attirer l'attention est un gain d'explication et de parole, léger certes, mais appréciable à la longue.

----------


## Ptit gras

http://www.grandcross.fr/forum/theor...de-serious-3w/

Donnez votre avis, et ceux qui n'ont pas accès à GC pm Kayato  ::trollface::

----------


## Soda2011

Pour le pm à Kayato c'est sur le fofo CPC ou sur celui de grand cross?

----------


## Arkane Derian

Après notre petit test de déplacement groupé sous speed (qu'on a fail évidemment) hier soir, je pense qu'il y a une chose tout bête qu'on pourrait faire pour y arriver :  désigner 3 (voire 4 si après test 3 est insuffisant) personnes chargées de buffer tout le monde (idéalement des gardiens bâtons et des mesmers sceptres, vu que ce sont eux qui ont les buffs de vitesse de groupe qui ont le meilleur rapport durée de buff/durée de cooldown et qu'on en trouve déjà pas mal dans notre effectif).

Il faudrait également fixer l'ordre des buffs. Lors du test d'hier soir il arrivait fréquemment qu'on ait à la fois le rideau du mesmer et le symbole du gardien au sol. Le problème c'est qu'ils n'octroient pas une durée de buff équivalente du coup on avait une partie du groupe qui ralentissait avant l'autre et on se retrouvait avec un groupe étiré.

Je veux bien me porter volontaire pour être un des trois (je joue gardien bâton). Si tout le monde valide mon idée et qu'on a deux autres volontaires, on pourrait tester dimanche et/ou lundi (peu de chance que je sois là dimanche mais s'il y a un quatrième volontaire, vous pourrez très bien tester sans moi)

----------


## Zepolak

> Pour le pm à Kayato c'est sur le fofo CPC ou sur celui de grand cross?


Faites ça directement en jeu, c'est encore la méthode la plus préférable. Y a une action à faire des deux côtés pour que l'accès soit donné.

----------


## Charmide

> Après notre petit test de déplacement groupé sous speed (qu'on a fail évidemment) hier soir, je pense qu'il y a une chose tout bête qu'on pourrait faire pour y arriver :  désigner 3 (voire 4 si après test 3 est insuffisant) personnes chargées de buffer tout le monde (idéalement des gardiens bâtons et des mesmers sceptres, vu que ce sont eux qui ont les buffs de vitesse de groupe qui ont le meilleur rapport durée de buff/durée de cooldown et qu'on en trouve déjà pas mal dans notre effectif).
> 
> Il faudrait également fixer l'ordre des buffs. Lors du test d'hier soir il arrivait fréquemment qu'on ait à la fois le rideau du mesmer et le symbole du gardien au sol. Le problème c'est qu'ils n'octroient pas une durée de buff équivalente du coup on avait une partie du groupe qui ralentissait avant l'autre et on se retrouvait avec un groupe étiré.
> 
> Je veux bien me porter volontaire pour être un des trois (je joue gardien bâton). Si tout le monde valide mon idée et qu'on a deux autres volontaires, on pourrait tester dimanche et/ou lundi (peu de chance que je sois là dimanche mais s'il y a un quatrième volontaire, vous pourrez très bien tester sans moi)


Je pense que ce sera nécessaire oui. Voire carrément restreindre les buffs au moment où on est tous packés/où c'est tactiquement nécessaire pour ne manquer personne et rester ensemble.

----------


## Vaaahn

> ...


Et éviter que tout le monde les claquent dès le début et qu'après 10-15s les buffs sont terminés et encore moins les CD  ::trollface::

----------


## Soda2011

Oki! Merci pour la réponse, je l’embêterais directement ingame alors!

Par contre pour les buff vitesse, et jouant pas mal élém soutien en ce moment, j'ai remarqué que les sorts d'aoe sont bien limités à 5 personnes... mais visiblement pas ceux où l'effet est fourni en traversant la zone au sol! Cf le 4 du bâton en eau.

De plus, en gérant bien il est assez facile de cumuler les stack de rapidité pour en augmenter la durée. Les autres élems doivent bien voir ce dont je parle!

  Ainsi depuis une petite semaine je claque mon aoe rapidité (4 affinité éclair donc) et je fais en sorte passer dans les murs mesmer ou les zone au sol gardien. Et à chaque fois j'ai bien eut la durée de mon buff augmentée et ce malgré le fait que souvent j'étais clairement passé après plus de 5 personnes.

----------


## Ptit gras

J'ai remarqué exactement l'inverse pour les sorts de rapidité d'envout et de gardien (par contre je confirme pour le 4 eau bâton de l'elem).

Les buffs de rapidité étant cumulatifs en durée et les AoE touchant 5 personnes maxi, il faut que tous ceux qui peuvent lancer leur rapidité de zone le lancent. Si on restreint on ira encore moins vite qu'hier alors que tout le monde lançait. Le soucis c'est que les personnes touchées par le buff sont choisies aléatoirement. La parade c'est d'avoir énormément de monde qui applique de l'AoE rapidité pour ne plus être touché par l'aléatoire.

Si la première soirée se déroule à Orr (ou n'importe où) pour le mouvement en pack, il faudra voir avec chacun ce qu'il peut faire pour le groupe. Je suis conscient que chacun à "son" build qu'il aime, mais dans les utilitaires on se doit d'être flexible pour profiter au groupe entier. 
Par exemple je souhaiterais fortement que tous les elems embarquent la vague des arcanes pour combo comme des sales dans notre boule.
J'aimerais bien qu'entre les envout/gardiens/assa on ait de quoi annuler tous les projectiles pendant toute la durée du combat.
Etc.

----------


## Korbeil

> J'ai remarqué exactement l'inverse pour les sorts de rapidité d'envout et de gardien (par contre je confirme pour le 4 eau bâton de l'elem).
> 
> Les buffs de rapidité étant cumulatifs en durée et les AoE touchant 5 personnes maxi, il faut que tous ceux qui peuvent lancer leur rapidité de zone le lancent. Si on restreint on ira encore moins vite qu'hier alors que tout le monde lançait. Le soucis c'est que les personnes touchées par le buff sont choisies aléatoirement. La parade c'est d'avoir énormément de monde qui applique de l'AoE rapidité pour ne plus être touché par l'aléatoire.
> 
> Si la première soirée se déroule à Orr (ou n'importe où) pour le mouvement en pack, il faudra voir avec chacun ce qu'il peut faire pour le groupe. Je suis conscient que chacun à "son" build qu'il aime, mais dans les utilitaires on se doit d'être flexible pour profiter au groupe entier. 
> Par exemple je souhaiterais fortement que tous les elems embarquent la vague des arcanes pour combo comme des sales dans notre boule.
> J'aimerais bien qu'entre les envout/gardiens/assa on ait de quoi annuler tous les projectiles pendant toute la durée du combat.
> Etc.


Parfaitement d'accord pour tout ce qui est vague des arcanes & co, ils nous faut des combos finishers de type explosion !

----------


## Koops

Les buffs rapidité sont cumulable en durée donc si vous les lancés tous vous devez avoir au moins 30sec + de rapidité de quoi tenir jusqu'au prochain CD. De plus la plupart des classes ont des buffs vitesse perso en plus être tous sous perma rapidité n'est pas très compliqué à obtenir  ::):

----------


## Narquois

> Parfaitement d'accord pour tout ce qui est vague des arcanes & co, ils nous faut des combos finishers de type explosion !


Voleur arc court POWA!  :;):

----------


## Soda2011

Les finishers explosion sont sympas mais il ne faut pas négliger les finisher tourbillons! Ils permettent de filer les buffs / altérations aux personnes extérieures à l'aoe init!!!

D'ailleurs... Qu'en est il pour les combos? Ils sont eux aussi limités à 5? Parce que si non, le 5 éclair du bâton élem, lui file rapidité en aoe avec une explosion!

----------


## Zepolak

Tourbillon & Explosion sont beaucoup plus puissants que Projectile & charge parce que les deux derniers sont uniquement personnels ou antipersonnels. Tandis que les deux premiers sont de zone.

En espadon/marteau, j'ai un tourbilol, une explosion et cela sur 2 compétences déjà très puissantes en soi (donc que j'utiliserai réguliérement). J'ai aussi du projectile (espadon) et de la charge (utilitaire).

----------


## Nessou

Il faudrait vraiment qu'ils virent cette limite à 5, l'idée d'avoir mis les heals au même niveau était une solution pour la whine sur les turtles (qui est légitime) mais le problème globale est toujours là, c'est qu'une personne est toujours limitée dans son impact et ses actions personnelles.

---------- Post added at 15h42 ---------- Previous post was at 15h39 ----------

Je précise avec deux exemples : 
- un mec qui veut se spécialiser dans les dégâts de zone pour pouvoir bien faire mal à ceux qui se packent sera limité à cause des 5 cibles RANDOM.
- un mec qui veut vraiment jouer l'altruisme est aussi limité, ne pouvant donner un buff ou du heal qu'à 5 personnes, RANDOM.

----------


## olih

Pour les heals/buff, il suffirait qu'ils privilégient les membres du groupe en premier puis les alliés.
Ou c'est déjà le cas ?

----------


## Zepolak

> Pour les heals/buff, il suffirait qu'ils privilégient les membres du groupe en premier puis les alliés.
> Ou c'est déjà le cas ?


Ça m'étonnerait que ce soit le cas, ils viennent à peine d'enlever les pets, les pnjs et les invocations de la liste des 5 prioritaires !!!!!!!

Donc je pense que ce serait une bonne idée de mettre ça en suggestion sur le fofo officiel.

----------


## Soda2011

Depuis un des derniers patch, les PJ sont prio par rapports aux pnjs! Mais pas vu de priorisation entre membre du groupe ou n'importe quel pote qui passe à côté.. 

Sinon concernant la limite je pense que c'est important d'en avoir une aussi bien en heal qu'en aoe... rien que d'imaginer un groupe de 10/15 élems ou autre spé aoe à l'entrée d'un fort, canyon... déjà que maintenant c'est assez puissant pour bloquer un passage avec la limite à 5...

Par contre je serais pour une priorisation du style : Groupe > Pet groupe > Raid > PJ > Pets raid > PNJ mais il y a déjà eut pas mal de demande dans ce sens sur Reddit and co. Et Anet avait l'air d'étudier la question (Cf la modif précédente). Par contre j'imagine que ça doit être du taf et surtout pleins de calculs supplémentaires pour les serveurs...

----------


## Nessou

La solution la plus simple est de ne rien limiter. Un mec qui rentre dans une AoE doit s'attendre à prendre du dégât, un mec qui balance un heal de zone doit s'attendre à être utile pour l'ensemble des gens qui l'entoure. Cela pourrait donner une autre dimension au jeu que le bus qui fonce dans le tas en paquet sans réfléchir. 
Des combats de masses (on parle bien de McM là hein !) sans bus qui peut repeindre une map et qui est invincible sauf contre un autre bus avec plus de monde il y a que moi qui rêve de ça ?

----------


## Charmide

Nope. J'aimerais bien que le système de combat soit un peu plus tranchant et chaotique, à l'image de ce que les vétérans décrivent de DAOC. Un système pareil permettrait des 5v30 où les 5 gagnent. Ça rendrait le jeu globalement plus intéressant.

----------


## Myron

Jte rajouterai une bonne dose de body block moi. Feraient moins les malins avec leur mega bus packé et leurs turtles... ^^

----------


## Ptit gras

Les effets donnés par combo sont limités à 5.
Les soins/buff/peu importe sont distribués aléatoirement, groupe ou pas groupe, en priorité aux joueurs. Je pense qu'il y a la proximité qui joue (d'après mes expériences).

----------


## Sub4

Vous êtes sûr que tous les buffs se limitent à 5 PJ?
Il me semble que ça dépend surtout du sort utilisé.
Comme le Empower du bâton qui touche plus que 5 personnes c'est sur.

----------


## Zepolak

> La solution la plus simple est de ne rien limiter. Un mec qui rentre dans une AoE doit s'attendre à prendre du dégât, un mec qui balance un heal de zone doit s'attendre à être utile pour l'ensemble des gens qui l'entoure. Cela pourrait donner une autre dimension au jeu que le bus qui fonce dans le tas en paquet sans réfléchir. 
> Des combats de masses (on parle bien de McM là hein !) sans bus qui peut repeindre une map et qui est invincible sauf contre un autre bus avec plus de monde il y a que moi qui rêve de ça ?


Si tu ne limites rien, mécaniquement, tu te retrouveras forcément et sans absolument aucun doute avec le concept des tortues. De tortues qui défoncent une porte à mains nues. Pas-sion-nant. Les gens exploitent les mécanismes qui marchent. 
Un tel comportement deviendrait un comportement obligatoire pour tous les gens et rendrait caduque les améliorations de forteresses. Il suffirait de le sortir occasionnellement (pour reset tous les forts de la carte en une petite heure) donc ça ne serait même pas vraiment contrable avec du split.

----------


## Charmide

Une tortue si ils virent la limitation de l'AOE à 5 personnes:  :Bave: 
IMPACT, pew pew, 40 morts. 




> Vous êtes sûr que tous les buffs se limitent à 5 PJ?
> Il me semble que ça dépend surtout du sort utilisé.
> Comme le Empower du bâton qui touche plus que 5 personnes c'est sur.


Ça dépend du sort en effet, cela dit la majorité est limitée à 5 (dont tous les soins je pense).

----------


## Nessou

> ...IMPACT, pew pew, 40 morts...


 ::wub::

----------


## Guitou

> Nope. J'aimerais bien que le système de combat soit un peu plus tranchant et chaotique, à l'image de ce que les vétérans décrivent de DAOC. Un système pareil permettrait des 5v30 où les 5 gagnent. Ça rendrait le jeu globalement plus intéressant.


C'était des groupes de 8, ça change un peu la donne. Mais oue c'était le bon temps. Avoir l'initiative était réellement un plus, à condition de pas se gaufrer. Et justement tu réfléchissais un peu avant de rusher n'importe comment (en plus une fois wipe tu revenais pas aussi vite en ZF).

----------


## Ptit gras

Un petit avant première de la tondeuse CPC ce soir au reset. On a fait du sac, c'était très bon.  ::P: 

Du coup je modifie mon jugement sur la tondeuse : tout est question de mouvement. Les combos et tout le tralala on s'en occupera après.

----------


## Charmide

Ca poutrait bien oui  ::o:

----------


## Vaaahn

> Un petit avant première de la tondeuse CPC ce soir au reset. On a fait du sac, c'était très bon. 
> 
> Du coup je modifie mon jugement sur la tondeuse : tout est question de mouvement. Les combos et tout le tralala on s'en occupera après.


Ce soir, les CPC sur CBE c'était :




 ::P:

----------


## Ptit gras

Passez mettre des croix sur la p2 du gdoc si vous ne l'avez pas encore fait. C'est pour savoir qui sera là pour les 2 premières sorties serious  :Cigare:

----------


## Zepolak

Vous avez fait quoi, dites dites !?

----------


## Tygra

C'est ce soir la première "six jeunes m'abusent" ...  :;):

----------


## Charmide

Yep, c'est ce soir. 

Mais vu que je crois qu'il parle du reset, on a fait de beau petits contournements, mouvements tactiques plutôt bien packés, quelques IMPACT de bus en les traversant et en revenant ((tm) RG) , avec chacun qui fait son boulot selon sa classe sans oublier qu'il joue en groupe.. D'où plein de petit sacs et une tour cappée (et défendue) plusieurs fois qui a bien monopolisée l'attention des NF. Bref, une belle petite preview de ce soir !
Je pense que le projet opti va influencer notre jeu moyen pour que ça ressemble davantage à ce qu'on a fait au reset, ce qui n'est pas un mal. Apparemment ça a fait plaisir à beaucoup de gens cette petite séance.  ::):

----------


## Korbeil

N'oubliez ce soir, c'est la première de la tondeuse version CPC  :B):

----------


## Tygra

Je suis passé lvl80, j'ai acheté des équipements semi-décents et j'ai changé de build, rien que pour vos beaux yeux !
Si des nécros sont intéressés par ma façon de faire, on pourra en parler  :;):

----------


## Ptit gras

En gros Zepo, on a démarré la tondeuse CPC.

Sur le premier combat du soir (xaoc+ruin+pu) on était tous pack dans 2 cm² puis on s'est fait pull 1 par 1 et on a fini par wipe. Du coup on a changé de méthode. 
Deuxième combat (même ennemi): on a avancé comme des idiots, on leur a marché sur la tête, on a fait demi tour et on s'est essuyé les bottes (les :sandales!: et les talons aussi), et re demi tour pour les démembrer. Je suis pas sur qu'un seul cpc soit tombé sur ce combat.

Du coup on a appliqué la technique pour la suite, j'ai joué une heure et j'ai récupéré 20 médailles, ça doit faire 100 à 120 kills selon la ratio que j'ai observé chez moi. C'était propre  :Cigare:

----------


## Myron

> Je suis passé lvl80, j'ai acheté des équipements semi-décents et j'ai changé de build, rien que pour vos beaux yeux !
> Si des nécros sont intéressés par ma façon de faire, on pourra en parler


Tu m'expliqueras tout ça.  :;):

----------


## Tygra

> Tu m'expliqueras tout ça.


C'est somme toute assez similaire à ce que tu as proposé, à part que je le joue en 0/0/20/30/20, donc avec un peu plus d'emphase sur le DS.

Je trait aussi beaucoup moins les wells -je garde que le 20% de recast-, donc ça pourra plutôt pas mal se synergiser avec ta version.
J'ai gardé pas mal en sang et j'ai pas mal de healing power, mais tant que le vol de vie est pas affecté par le healing power, je suis pas persuadé de l'utilité de cette stat en mode "tondeuse", donc je vais switcher sur du pur pow/tou/vit et peut être amener un petit peu de condi dmg (même si je suis pas convaincu par ça non plus pour le moment).
Switch scepter/warhorn pour le cripple, le daze et le swiftness.
En élite je pense prendre plague, au moins je suis sur de pas être rooté en lançant mes sorts et je serais un peu moins visible qu'en liche.
Utility : WoPower, WoCorruption, Spectral Walk.

----------


## Evene

Faudra faire gaffe à pas trop se baser sur RG, on s'est pris un patch entre temps qui fait qu'on voit moins ses alliés (et en théorie plus ses alliés) et qui fout un peu le bordel dans le "culling". Du coup les RG disent eux même que ça fonctionne moins bien. Mais je crois que notre priorité ce soir, c'est apprendre à se pack, et autres trucs d'orga basiques et un peu de déplacement TP là dedans.

----------


## Vroum

Tant que c'est face à du Xaoc, Ruin et Pu ça devrait pas changer grand chose  ::P: 

C'est toujours sur la même map ce soir ? Ça risque d'être blindé, surtout avec le score actuel.

----------


## Ptit gras

On s'entraine à Orr normalement.

----------


## Charmide

On ira à Orr à 21h et on tagguera tous dès le début, ça nous laissera 1h pour s'entraîner/faire du débat d'idées d'après les habitués de CBE.

----------


## Nessou

Bonne chance pour le serious ce soir ! Tenez, une petite vidéo pour vous motiver !

----------


## Myron

> C'est somme toute assez similaire à ce que tu as proposé, à part que je le joue en 0/0/20/30/20, donc avec un peu plus d'emphase sur le DS.
> 
> Je trait aussi beaucoup moins les wells -je garde que le 20% de recast-, donc ça pourra plutôt pas mal se synergiser avec ta version.
> J'ai gardé pas mal en sang et j'ai pas mal de healing power, mais tant que le vol de vie est pas affecté par le healing power, je suis pas persuadé de l'utilité de cette stat en mode "tondeuse", donc je vais switcher sur du pur pow/tou/vit et peut être amener un petit peu de condi dmg (même si je suis pas convaincu par ça non plus pour le moment).
> Switch scepter/warhorn pour le cripple, le daze et le swiftness.
> En élite je pense prendre plague, au moins je suis sur de pas être rooté en lançant mes sorts et je serais un peu moins visible qu'en liche.
> Utility : WoPower, WoCorruption, Spectral Walk.


J'ai du mal à adhérer au sceptre perso mais bon c'est une histoire de gout. Par contre je plussoie le cor surtout si le but est de rentrer dans le tas.
Mon build était orienté défensif si je devais aller au charbon de la sorte je songerai surtout à mettre une stabilité sur la DS pour ne pas rater mon siphon au millieu du paquet.  ::):

----------


## Ananas

Bon, ben vivement demain hein. Quand je pourrais jouer avec vous et me prendre pour un mec qui s'y connaît la moindre.

J'ai hâte putain, j'ai hâte.

----------


## Korbeil

Super soirée les gars !!!

Demain on remet ça !  :B): 

(si celui qui a frapsé pouvait nous remontrer un peu ce que ça donne  ::): )

----------


## Kayato

Bon ca reste une excellente soirée. Je n'ai pu participer qu'au début de l'opération pour cause de plantage, mais je pense que ce mode de jeu un peu plus serious avec notamment des timings et des déplacements serrés plait à pas mal de monde.

*N'hésitez surtout pas à laisser vos impressions (positives comme négatives), toute critique est bonne pour faire avancer.*

Pour ma part :
+ Du bonheur à rouler sur nos adversaires
+ On sent une cohésion dans le groupe qui ne peut que s'améliorer
+ Un lead de Charmide plutôt agréable, avec des choix concertés sur les objectifs (ce qui a toujours été le cas dans les lead CPC et qui fonctionne plutôt bien)
+ Un scouting plutôt efficace

- Un mumble encore un peut trop bruyant, il le sera toujours un peu (CPC touch  :B): ), mais il y a des remarques personnelles sur son perso par exemple en plein combats qui peuvent ne pas être dit (moi le premier  ::rolleyes:: )
- Il n'y a pas vraiment de première et seconde ligne comme on a pu le vouloir au début de la soirée. Je pense que pour le moment il faut perfectionner notre style "tondeuse à gazon" avant de s'améliorer là dessus.

Merci à tous  ::wub::  A demain soir.

----------


## Ptit gras

Bon. On a tout déchiré. Mon sentiment après la soirée c'est : est ce qu'on ne peut pas faire ça pour *toutes* les soirées ou les cpc sont présents en 3w ? (à part évènement découverte)

Est ce qu'on a moins parlé ? non
Est ce qu'on a moins rigolé ? non
Est ce qu'on a dit moins de conneries ? non
Est ce qu'on a été 100 fois plus efficaces ? oui
Est ce que ça a été mieux que d'habitude sur tous les points ? selon moi oui
Est ce que les ordres étaient plus militaires ? non, tout le monde a écouté et a "joué" le jeu pour être efficace tout simplement.

----------


## Kayato

Le principal soucis ptit gras c'est aussi le fait de ne pas jouer de reroll. A voir combien seraient partant pour ca. Les reroll peuvent être joués en suivant le groupe CPC, par contre dans le cas d'une soirée opti, les groupes sont avant tout composés de lvl 80 avec si possible un minimum de stuff.

----------


## Korbeil

> Le principal soucis ptit gras c'est aussi le fait de ne pas jouer de reroll. A voir combien seraient partant pour ca. Les reroll peuvent être joués en suivant le groupe CPC, par contre dans le cas d'une soirée opti, les groupes sont avant tout composés de lvl 80 avec si possible un minimum de stuff.


il faudrait tenter de faire la tondeuse avec un bus mixte (reroll/opti) histoire de voir l'impact que ça a comparé à notre expérience de ce soir.

----------


## Ptit gras

On avait déjà ce soir dans la tondeuse des gens qui ne sont pas du tout full exo, je pense que ça sera tout aussi efficace si on a pas la moitié de rerolls dans le réservoir  ::P:

----------


## Vroum

Super soirée en tout cas, c'est assez impressionnant de voir qu'en travaillant uniquement sur les déplacements on arrive déjà à être bien efficaces.  ::):

----------


## Charmide

Bravo à tous pour cette soirée, c'était bien sympa  ::): 
Comme quoi avec un minimum de volonté on peut faire un maximum de petit sacs.  :Bave: 

A tel point comme le raconte Ptit Gras, je conseille aux réfractaires de ce principe de venir demain soir par exemple en simple touriste pour voir à quoi ça ressemble 
La discipline du vocal, c'est juste ne pas parler à quelques moments critiques, ça coûte pas très cher et c'est pas dramatiques.

J'essaierai de faire un petit retour construit demain, mais je vois peu de trucs à relever en négatif. Maintenant, à voir ce qu'on peut rajouter par dessus ce qu'on a déjà fait. 

Je suis aussi très curieux de voir ce que ça va donner quand on aura un lead sur TS en simultané de nous. On a poutré au début sans aucune aide externe, mais vers la fin on avait concentré une bonne partie de la map sur nous. C'est contre-productif: imaginez ce qu'on aurait pu faire avec deux ou trois groupes coordonnés  :Bave:

----------


## Zepolak

> Je suis aussi très curieux de voir ce que ça va donner quand on aura un lead sur TS en simultané de nous. On a poutré au début sans aucune aide externe, mais vers la fin on avait concentré une bonne partie de la map sur nous. C'est contre-productif: imaginez ce qu'on aurait pu faire avec deux ou trois groupes coordonnés


Je me demande si les autres ont pas réussi à vous stacker depuis le départ. Panda_ faisait un bon boulot de com'.

Je ne suis pas sur-persuadé que le martal c'est bien, j'ai l'impression de faire que dalle en dégâts... C'est tellement rapide aussi, de traverser un groupe...

----------


## Korbeil

> Je me demande si les autres ont pas réussi à vous stacker depuis le départ. Panda_ faisait un bon boulot de com'.
> 
> Je ne suis pas sur-persuadé que le martal c'est bien, j'ai l'impression de faire que dalle en dégâts... C'est tellement rapide aussi, de traverser un groupe...


Je pense pas que le martal soit là pour les dégats mais pour le CC qu'il procure !

----------


## Charmide

Zepolak qui veut toujours pas croire que les [CPC] puissent faire des combats intéressants  ::trollface:: 

Avant que j'active mon tome en permanence, y'avait très peu de gens avec nous, c'était le groupe [MN] qui roamaient avant, on a pas fusionné de suite avec eux et ils étaient au maximum une demi-douzaine.  On a gagné un paquet de combats en infériorité numérique à ce moment là. 
Et même après, on a mit un moment avant d'accumuler tous les gens qu'on avait à la fin. Manque de bol, je pense que t'es arrivé à peu près au moment où il commençait à avoir moins d'une majorité de [CPC] dans LE BUS.

----------


## Kayato

Cette première action des CPC où on a repris le camp défendu par plein de baliste et chariot à flêche. On s'est même surpris nous même  ::wub:: .

----------


## Ptit gras

De ce que j'ai vu Zepo, le marteau sert pour sauter sur tout le monde avec le skill à adré, puis après le reste se fait à l'espadon. Mais je suppose que c'est déjà comme ça que tu l'as joué.

Je pense qu'on ne note pas assez la performance de nos envouts, les invisibilités à l'impact c'était au top et ça aide énormément les gens pas très tanky  ::): 

Faudrait voir maintenant avec les gens qui ne se sont volontairement pas inscrits en serious, quelles étaient leurs raisons ? Parce que concrètement on a joué avec la seule contrainte de suivre Charmide. On a personne qui a travaillé un build super opti de la mort, bien que je suppose que chacun tend vers un build qui lui paraît efficace, on avait des joueurs loin du full exotiques, et plein d'autres trucs "pas du tout opti". Et pourtant on a tout arraché.

----------


## Korbeil

> De ce que j'ai vu Zepo, le marteau sert pour sauter sur tout le monde avec le skill à adré, puis après le reste se fait à l'espadon. Mais je suppose que c'est déjà comme ça que tu l'as joué.
> 
> Je pense qu'on ne note pas assez la performance de nos envouts, les invisibilités à l'impact c'était au top et ça aide énormément les gens pas très tanky 
> 
> Faudrait voir maintenant avec les gens qui ne se sont volontairement pas inscrits en serious, quelles étaient leurs raisons ? Parce que concrètement on a joué avec la seule contrainte de suivre Charmide. On a personne qui a travaillé un build super opti de la mort, bien que je suppose que chacun tend vers un build qui lui paraît efficace, on avait des joueurs loin du full exotiques, et plein d'autres trucs "pas du tout opti". Et pourtant on a tout arraché.


Par rapport aux envouteurs, il faut vraiment penser à poser les lignes d'invisibilité spontanément !
Lors des repacks juste avant de partir, que tout le monde l'est et que notre bus passe vraiment sans être vu (pour une meilleur impression à notre vue  :^_^: )

----------


## Ananas

> Faudrait voir maintenant avec les gens qui ne se sont volontairement pas inscrits en serious, quelles étaient leurs raisons ?


Parce que pour le moment, y'a que les deplacements qui ont l'air d'etre serious, mais deja la semaine prochaine on va vouloir aller plus loin. Et c'est cette recherche constante d'optimisation qui rebute peut-etre les gens a se lancer. 

Enfin, moi je dis ca mais c'est justement l'envie de progresser qui me maintient sur le jeu  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Ptit gras

Je sais pas. Moi je vais chercher à être plus performant, mais si le reste des canards reste aussi performant qu'hier ça suffit largement. On a roulé sur option 17 fois d'affilé, j'ai réparé une pièce d'armure sur la soirée, on a nettoyé un camp de ravito à accès plus qu'étriqué à nombre égal et contre une dizaine d'armes de siège, on est sortis vainqueurs d'un combat bus BT/bus PA/bus vizu, etc...

Je proposais plus ça parce qu'à la base c'était surement l'une des meilleures soirées 3w depuis le lancement du jeu et je suis sur que les canards pas inscrits en serious y trouveraient leur compte. Après je me trompe peut être  ::'(:

----------


## Kayato

Je suis plutôt d'accord avec Ptit Gras. Par contre faut accepter le minium à savoir respecter les timer et se déplacer en pack pour profiter des buffs, sous peine d'être largué et de beaucoup moins profiter des combats en arrivant à la bourre.

----------


## Tynril

Excellente soirée hier ! Je vous ai quitté vers 23h, avec 25 stacks sur arme. C'est la première fois que je me sens aussi efficace en RvR, à la fois dans les rencontre contre les joueurs adverse, et d'un point de vue stratégie de carte, grâce à une bonne coordination et une bonne réactivité du groupe. C'est aussi une des première fois que je jouais sur EBG, ce qui n'a rien gâché (et Charmide nous a montré quelque un des chemins qu'il ne faut pas prendre  ::ninja:: ). Je confirme ce qui a été dit plus haut, je n'étais pas full exo, et ça s'est néanmoins très bien passé. Je ne suis jamais aussi peu mort en RvR qu'hier soir.

Sinon, pour donner quelques critiques constructives :
Ça a été dit plusieurs fois en vocal, mais je le remets quand même. le compte à rebours avant le début du déplacement était un peu chaotique. 10 secondes c'est souvent trop, bien que parfois ça m'aie permis de rejoindre le bus in extremis, mais surtout quelques fois, il y a eut des "go" sans compte avant, et ça c'était plus chaud, notre bus était étiré direct.
Pareil, lors des départs, il serait intéressant que le lead donne systématiquement une direction (via un point cardial par exemple), de façon à pouvoir partir au même moment, _et_ dans la même direction. La direction est souvent évidente, mais pas toujours.
De même lorsqu'il y a des intersections sur le chemin, avoir une annonce de la direction en vocale permet de moins éparpiller le bus.
Il y a une réflexion à avoir sur où/quand/qui s'occupe des rez pendant les traversées. On peut imaginer que ce soit la "top priorité" (vu qu'on traverse packé, quand quelqu'un tombe au sol, si tout le monde essaie de le relever, ça devrait aller vite), ou que certaines classes appropriées s'en chargent (genre gardiens bubulle). Pour le moment, si on tombe au sol et qu'on est pas relevé pendant une traversée, on fini souvent par rendre l'âme. Mais en même temps, de mon côté, bien que fragile, je ne suis pas beaucoup tombé au sol.
Il faut qu'on apprenne à se servir des TP Mesmer hors combat, pour réduire l'impact du temps de repack à zéro (un mesmer part en avant pendant le repack en laissant un TP sous le bus, puis lance le portail de sortie au go du lead). Ça augmenterai encore notre réactivité.

Rien de bien méchant, hein. C'était vraiment sympa et vraiment efficace. Merci à tous et surtout à Charmide qui a été excellent hier soir !

----------


## Korbeil

> et Charmide nous a montré quelque un des chemins qu'il ne faut pas prendre


Tu veux parler d'une porte au sud de Vallée par exemple ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Kayato

J'aime bien les remarques de Tynril. Je tiens juste à signaler que pour les décompte c'est vraiment la première soirée que l'on met ça en place, il va falloir le temps que ca se rode  ::P: .

----------


## Tynril

> Tu veux parler d'une porte au sud de Vallée par exemple ?


Le détour par les Ogres était intéressant aussi. Je pense qu'on a effectivement du bien les surprendre. "C'est bon, chef, ils ne viendront plus, ils sont parti au nord." "Chef, ils sont sur les harpies en fait !"  ::ninja:: 

Mes remarques c'est vraiment histoire d'enfoncer des portes ouvertes, hein, c'est clair que c'était un premier soir, et que c'était déjà exceptionnel (je trouve) pour un premier soir.  ::):

----------


## Evene

Je pense qu'il n'y a pas besoin que toutes les soirées canard se déroulent de la même façon, le fait de faire ces soirées une ou deux fois par semaine oblige tout le monde à se mettre sur son 31 et à être concentré et c'est ce qui amène sa réussite, cela n'empêchera pas les soirées habituelles de bénéficier de ces améliorations puisqu'un un certain nombre de canard vont prendre des bons réflexes. 

Ça c'est bien passé et c'était super agréable, je pense qu'il faut continuer comme ça, ne pas être trop euphorique non plus, car il y aura aussi des soirées sans quand les conditions sur la carte ne sont pas aussi bonnes, et que continuer sur ce travail de cohésion c'est top. Doucement il sera bon de développer un style CPC, et aussi d'essayer d'innover dans les strats, on a notamment parlé d'idées avec une nouvelle utilisation du TP après le raid.

----------


## Maderone

Comme je n'ai pas participé, j'aurais aimé savoir ce qui changeait d'une soirée normal en RvR. Vous avez fait des groupes opti ? Des strat spéciales ?

----------


## Korbeil

> Comme je n'ai pas participé, j'aurais aimé savoir ce qui changeait d'une soirée normal en RvR. Vous avez fait des groupes opti ? Des strat spéciales ?


Pour hier on a principalement travailler sur le déplacement et le fait qu'on reste tout le temps packer !
En gros, on arrive en tas sur l'ennemi, on le traverse, on fait demi-tour, on re-traverse, ... jusqu'a leur mort.

C'est actuellement une phase que (je pense) tout les canards peuvent gérer sans soucis, car elle demande juste de suivre (assidûment) son commandeur et bouger avec lui.

----------


## Métalchantant

C'est ce qu'on appelle la tondeuse !

En tout cas, vos retours donnent envie, et font surtout plaisir.  :;): 

Vous parlez de l'invisibilité offert par les envouts, vous vous en êtes servis comment/à quel moment ? à l'impact? simplement le rideau, mais pas l'ultime ? ou l'ultime faille temporelle ne vous était pas utile ?

----------


## meiKo

Ahhh je regrette déjà de ne pas avoir pu venir hier, ça donne envie tout vos commentaires! Ce soir j’essaierai de venir  ::): 

J'ai une remarque concernant les rôdeurs dans un bus version tondeuse on sait que notre pet va pas trop servir... je pense qu'un pet qui déclenche des améliorations est notre meilleur choix. Genre les oiseaux avec le rapidité ou les Moas avec leur heal. Suffit des les mettre en agressif. A défaut de taper ils serviront un peu quand même.




> En gros, on arrive en tas sur l'ennemi, on le traverse, on fait demi-tour, on re-traverse, ... jusqu'a leur mort.


Une fois bien synchro on peut imaginer à des variantes genre :
- Aller > Pose de TP > Retour > Prise de TP > Re-Retour ^^, ou encore 
- Pose de TP > Aller > Prise de TP > Re-Aller > Retour qui peut donner une impression de masse, ou si on est plus nombreux
- Pose de TP > Aller > Prise de TP par la moitié du Bus > Sandwich > Le retour du sandwich

----------


## Korbeil

> Vous parlez de l'invisibilité offert par les envouts, vous vous en êtes servis comment/à quel moment ? à l'impact? simplement le rideau, mais pas l'ultime ? ou l'ultime faille temporelle ne vous était pas utile ?


Le rideau uniquement, ensuite non, on ne l'a (malheureusement) trop peu utilisé, mais je pense qu'on essayera de revoir ça ce soir  :;):

----------


## Kayato

> Sandwich > Le retour du sandwich


 ::wub::

----------


## Ptit gras

On a eu droit à l'ulti de temps en temps aussi ! Après faut en discuter entre envout je pense, parce que nous on connait pas trop  ::P:

----------


## Korbeil

> On a eu droit à l'ulti de temps en temps aussi ! Après faut en discuter entre envout je pense, parce que nous on connait pas trop


Je pense que c'est surtout un réflexe à prendre de la part des envouteurs de déterminer si il est nécessaire ou non de poser un rideau devant le bus 1 seconde avant qu'on parte.
Qu'on ai pas à demander ce fufu mais qu'il soit limite automatique  :;):

----------


## Tynril

Le soucis du rideau avant le départ, c'est qu'on a rarement besoin d'être invisibles pendant 4 secondes après le départ, vu qu'on fait rarement un départ à 30m d'un pack d'ennemis. Je pense qu'il vaut mieux essayer de le claquer en arrivant à l'impact (plus on sera packé, plus ça sera efficace), ou juste après le retournement avant le second passage.

----------


## DD l'Embrouille

Alors retour sur la petite soirée RvR, je dirai que c'est plus "je coupe dans la bidoche" que de la tonte, les garçons bouchers en somme!! Le mouvement de groupe pourrait ressembler au Z de Zorro, ayant participé en tant que Nécro, c'était *1er* passage dans le bus *"Drain de vie sous linceul"*, *2 ème "marques et puits à gogo"* et *3 ème "une vaste Plague"* avec infirmité et aveuglement, que du bonheur^^

- le décompte de _"1.2.3"_ de Charmide avec la direction est top au moment du départ du pack. On a eu beaucoup de monde en pick-up sur la fin, Charmide avait son insigne de commandant, d'ailleurs sans cela on se perd de vue, à cause de la diminution des alliés à l'écran pour régler le prob du clipping soi-disant, j'ai pas vu de différence sur les ennemis, on ne les voit toujours pas...

-La mobilité est vraiment un point fort de la stratégie, la réaction des ennemis est très lente, on est déjà passé qu'ils commencent tout juste à comprendre.

----------


## Ptit gras

D'ailleurs justement, dans un soucis d'amélioration, je sais que tous nos voleurs utilisent leur tourbilol sur le premier passage, et la plupart des gens utilisent leurs sorts de dps au max.
On pourrait pas se régler pour avoir les nécros en mode "puits+marque" sur le premier aller (pour debuff toutes les stabilités), les elems en mode contrôle (zone de glace, de foudre, terre) au même titre que les guerriers, et le reste en dps ?
Comme ça pour le retour les necros, guerriers et elems passent en dps tandis que les autres claquent le restant de leurs cd et ainsi de suite ?

J'ai peur que sur une vraie équipe on prenne un gros stop parce que les mecs sont buffés, dans des combos, et nous cc avant qu'on puisse le faire.

Enfin je suppose que ça sera dans l'optimisation à terme  ::):

----------


## Arkane Derian

Fais chier je dois bosser ce soir, je suis obligé d'annuler ma présence  ::(:  Ca avait l'air excellent d'après ce que je lis. J'espère que vous remettrez ça rapidement et que je serais pas trop largué quand je vous rejoindrai

----------


## DD l'Embrouille

Oui pas de soucis pour mettre marques et puits en début de round, suffit juste de tester et de se caler. D'ailleurs je suggère de grouper entre même professions, ça permet d'avoir le chan groupe pour se coordonner en dehors du vocal. Je bosse sur un build nécro spé marques linceul-drain de vie qui soigne les alliés avec de la stabilité dès que l'on revêt le linceul http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fQAQNBL...5pHc3t4UPcn9zB
Avis d'ailleurs aux nécros qui étaient présents, voir même combiner deux builds!!!

----------


## Ptit gras

Oui je suis aussi d'accord pour se grouper par professions, ça permet d'avoir le chan groupe pour s'échanger les conseils sans perturber le mumble !

----------


## Ardibol

> Oui je suis aussi d'accord pour se grouper par professions, ça permet d'avoir le chan groupe pour s'échanger les conseils sans perturber le mumble !


- Quand on arrive en cours de soirée, le premier groupe accueillant est le bienvenu!
- Les moments de "repos" sont très cours pour pouvoir écrire (en canal groupe ou autre)
- Même en n'étant pas particulièrement endormi sur son clavier, assez fréquent de perdre le buff vitesse
- Bien aimé les mouvements, les instructions étaient assez clair à mon gout
- Sur la soirée, il n'y aurait pas le clipping (je te vois, je te vois pas, où est Charmide...), ça serait encore mieux!

----------


## Myron

> Oui pas de soucis pour mettre marques et puits en début de round, suffit juste de tester et de se caler. D'ailleurs je suggère de grouper entre même professions, ça permet d'avoir le chan groupe pour se coordonner en dehors du vocal. Je bosse sur un build nécro spé marques linceul-drain de vie qui soigne les alliés avec de la stabilité dès que l'on revêt le linceul http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fQAQNBL...5pHc3t4UPcn9zB
> Avis d'ailleurs aux nécros qui étaient présents, voir même combiner deux builds!!!


Je propose de lancer cette discussion sur le trop souvent délaissé topic du nécro. J'ai moi même préparé un build pour cela hier que je n'ai malheureusement pas pu tester pour cause de fil d'attente.
Ce soir je viendrai plus tôt  ::):

----------


## Vroum

Autre chose à signaler : le travail des scouts hier. Mine de rien, si on a pu impacter, contourner, c'est parce qu'on avait les bonnes infos pour le faire.  :;): 




> D'ailleurs justement, dans un soucis d'amélioration, je sais que tous nos voleurs utilisent leur tourbilol sur le premier passage, et la plupart des gens utilisent leurs sorts de dps au max.
> On pourrait pas se régler pour avoir les nécros en mode "puits+marque" sur le premier aller (pour debuff toutes les stabilités), les elems en mode contrôle (zone de glace, de foudre, terre) au même titre que les guerriers, et le reste en dps ?
> Comme ça pour le retour les necros, guerriers et elems passent en dps tandis que les autres claquent le restant de leurs cd et ainsi de suite ?
> 
> J'ai peur que sur une vraie équipe on prenne un gros stop parce que les mecs sont buffés, dans des combos, et nous cc avant qu'on puisse le faire.
> 
> Enfin je suppose que ça sera dans l'optimisation à terme


Ouaip on peut encore bien améliorer l'impact en travaillant là dessus, les phases de temporisations entre deux passages de la tondeuse, les variations à coup de tp mesmer  :Bave:

----------


## Narquois

Mon retour : Super soirée, j'ai du faire 1h30 avant de vous laisser : 25 Médailles, du karma, de l'argent (des femmes et de la drogues)!

Pour une fois, l'impression d'être efficace.
Pour une première tentative, c'est vraiment concluant avec comme cela a été dit des choses à améliorer.

Bonne ambiance sous Mumble, avec quelques débordements mais ce sera cadré.

Je suis mort deux fois : une fois sur un impact et l'autre en FFA sur le ravito coté ogre (?).

Bref, ce soir : I'm back !

----------


## Ananas

> Ouaip on peut encore bien améliorer l'impact en travaillant là dessus, les phases de temporisations entre deux passages de la tondeuse, les variations à coup de tp mesmer


Pose du 1er portail avant le premier impact, pose du 2eme portail juste apres l'impact. TP. Here we go again  ::ninja::

----------


## Tynril

Je serai pas là ce soir, mais je penserai à vous quand vous roulerez sur Option.

HF  ::):

----------


## Zepolak

> Pose du 1er portail avant le premier impact, pose du 2eme portail juste apres l'impact. TP. Here we go again


C'est mieux de faire un aller-retour car le temps de réactions des mecs fait qu'il mettent les murs et les dégâts dans la mauvaise direction.

Est-ce que la direction dans laquelle on sort d'un portail mesmer est lié à la direction dans laquelle on prend le TP d'entrée ou la direction dans laquelle le mesmer regarde en posant la sortie ?

----------


## Charmide

J'avoue que l'idée me plaisait plutôt mais c'est vrai que ça se dispute comme le fait Zepo. 
Au pire, utiliser le TP pour revenir dans le tas uniquement quand on a fait assez d'aller-retour et qu'on passe en mode dispersion/finition/il est temps de foncer sur tout ce qui bouge comme avant.

Pour ce soir, peut-être commencer par le basique à ce niveau là: 1 mesmer préposé au TP et 1 mesmer préposé au fufu de groupe avant l'impact. 

Une autre remarque fort matérielle: si on veut continuer à faire ce qu'on a fait hier, va falloir faire des béliers supérieurs. Vous avez vu la vitesse à laquelle on a tombé des tours full-up côté Noirflot hier: c'est le bien  :Bave: 
On a été chercher les insignes qui vont bien pour le matériel de base hier, maintenant va falloir les transformer à la forge. Si comme moi vous êtes pas encore habitués à la recette: 
2 Plans de Bélier normaux + 5 minerais de mithril + 5 rondins en bois ancestral + 1 guide des maîtres de siège (achetable au marchand de la forge mystique pour 1 point de comp)

Merci à tous ceux qui font des remarques de tout genre au fait, comme l'a dit Kaya c'est surtout là-dessus qu'on devra se concentrer si on veut se perfectionner, je note tout ce qui se dit  :;):

----------


## Evene

Question est ce qu'on reste bien sur CBE ce soir ? Y a une heure d'attente déjà à 16h.

----------


## Kayato

> Question est ce qu'on reste bien sur CBE ce soir ? Y a une heure d'attente déjà à 16h.


Normal y a un event spécial. A 19h quand les gens vont manger ca rentre tout seul.

----------


## Tygra

Petit retour sur ma non-participation d'hier (une heure pour rentrer puis plantage du jeu les deux fois où le loading screen s'affiche) : ça parle beaucoup -trop- sur le mumble, mais j'avoue que j'y viens pas souvent donc c'est probablement normal. On gagnerait en efficacité à parler moins et plus clair je pense. Notamment sur les directions (les points cardinaux c'est le bien, surtout qu'on joue pas tous dans la même langue^^)

Sinon en parlant d'armes de siège : http://www.reddit.com/r/Guildwars2/c...ng_flame_rams/
Comment poser un bélier sans se le faire défoncer par les catas à l'intérieur. En espérant que les ennemis ne voient pas le post, m'enfin vu la capacité de projection de reddit, j'ai du mal à l'envisager.

----------


## Maderone

Bon je suis plutôt sceptique. J'ai l'impression que le serious 3w se résume pour le moment a faire des allers retours en mode trololo bien paquet pour tout défoncer...
Mouais.
Fin je voyais quand même quelque chose de plus recherché. Des groupes de voleurs pour passer très vite derrière les lignes, des groupes de guerriers pour résister au premier impact de front, des groupes de gardiens pour heal/boost les classes à distances derrières... Etc. Des placements selon les groupes, une vraie tactique quoi. 
Alors est-ce que c'est que le début et qu'il faut mettre en place des choses etc etc, ou vous n'y avez même pas songé ?

----------


## Charmide

Je pense qu'on voit tous ça comme un premier pas. Un truc est sûr: c'est extrêmement efficace en combat de plaine. 
Après, y'a des nuances à apporter dans ce cadre là pas si restrictif que ça, on pourrait laisser les mêlées ou des voleurs très mobiles remuer à l'intérieur du tas d'ennemis pendant qu'on fait nos aller retour par exemple. Mais ça va de suite être très compliqué de coordonner plus d'un groupe. 
M'enfin on oublie pas que c'est pas la seule façon de jouer.

----------


## Tygra

C'est aussi une question d'efficacité et on peut retourner le problème dans tous les sens qu'on veut, en terme de profondeur de mécaniques de jeu GW2 est très inférieur à son prédécesseur. Du coup typiquement, le surnombre est très souvent signe de victoire. Parce que surnombre = surcouche d'aoe. Le contre à l'aoe c'est l'hyper-mouvement et l'imprévisibilité de ce mouvement, d'où l'efficacité de la tondeuse.

A mon avis, quand on sera hyper calés en mouvement, qu'on aura tous pris les bonnes habitudes et surtout qu'on sera capables d'anticiper ce que nos collègues font sur le terrain -parce qu'on les connaitra parfaitement-, alors on passera aux petits groupes hyper spécialisés naturellement.

Il faut aussi voir qu'hier il y avait 20-25 canards, c'est un petit bus. A mon avis, si on joue en 2 groupes de 10, voire 4 groupes de 5 on peut avoir la même efficacité sur la map, voire faire quelque chose de mieux. Mais d'abord il faut passer par une grosse phase de jeu en commun avec focus sur la base de ce qui fait gagner : mouvement et placement dans un premier temps.

----------


## Zepolak

Jetez un coup d'oeil au post d'Érys. En 3 secondes, vous aurez compris ce que je répète trop souvent. Et nos béliers ne subiront plus les soucis de cata défensives !

----------


## Charmide

Je crois que c'est plutôt *trop* bien intégré cette histoire de cercle qui représente la portée maximum et de mise à distance de la porte.
On a eu un bélier sup qui touchait pas parce que trop loin, hier.  ::trollface::

----------


## Métalchantant

> Jetez un coup d'oeil au post d'Érys.


On le jette où, l'oeil ?

----------


## DD l'Embrouille

> Bon je suis plutôt sceptique. J'ai l'impression que le serious 3w se résume pour le moment a faire des allers retours en mode trololo bien paquet pour tout défoncer...
> Mouais.
> Fin je voyais quand même quelque chose de plus recherché. Des groupes de voleurs pour passer très vite derrière les lignes, des groupes de guerriers pour résister au premier impact de front, des groupes de gardiens pour heal/boost les classes à distances derrières... Etc. Des placements selon les groupes, une vraie tactique quoi. 
> Alors est-ce que c'est que le début et qu'il faut mettre en place des choses etc etc, ou vous n'y avez même pas songé ?


Les vraies tactiques peuvent très bien se faire même en fonçant, pour maximiser la chose il faut réfléchir à des builds assez précis suivant les professions. De plus je crois qu'on pas fait que ça en mode tondeuse, on a pu expérimenter le mode défense suite à l'enfoncement de portes de tours, les pick-ups prenaient les caps pendant que nous étions en défense devant la porte. Ne pas oublier que se qui peut freiner en RvR c'est le clipping. Je préfère suivre le groupe pour l'instant en mode tondeuse et arriver même dans un bus que je ne vois pas à 30 plutôt qu'à 5, j'ai un peu plus de chance de rester debout!!

----------


## Ptit gras

C'est juste le "meta-game" actuel Maderone en fait. Il y a deux mois les mecs qui roulaient sur tout le monde faisaient des tp mesmers, maintenant si t'en fais un faut être vraiment au poil sur la position et la réactivité sinon c'est cuit.
Aujourd'hui c'est le mouvement permanent, la victoire en plaine se joue sur la rapidité parce que c'est le seul et unique moyen d'éviter les AoE au sol.
La tortue est has been depuis le nerf des AoE de soin, donc il faut pouvoir réduire l'impact de ces zones au maximum tout en gardant une survie et une puissance de feu considérables : la tondeuse.

Tel que GW2 est fait et pensé, un groupe d'armure lourdes qui fait front pendant que les fufus passent derrière ça ne marche pas. Ton heal te remet maximum ma moitié de tes hp, alors qu'à 3500 armure tu peux te faire péter 30k hp en moins de 3 secondes si t'es pas au bon endroit. "Tanker" les dégâts ça ne se fait pas, du coup toute temporisation devient assez gênante.

Par contre améliorer notre tondeuse à base de combos de représailles/de pouvoir, d'égides, de répartition qui dps/qui contrôle sur le premier passage, de tp mesmers pour passer de l'aller-retour-aller à un rasage un croix ou en aller-retour-retour voir même pour s'éloigner si ça chauffe trop, ça on peut le faire et ces posts là sont pour progresser en ce sens  ::):

----------


## Charmide

> Autre chose à signaler : le travail des scouts hier. Mine de rien, si on a pu impacter, contourner, c'est parce qu'on avait les bonnes infos pour le faire.


Un +1 là-dessus au fait. D'un point de vue de lead, le vrai truc qui change radicalement par rapport à un lead TS qui se passe bien (avec pas mal de gens présents et réactifs, ce qui quand même assez rare), c'est que j'ai suffisamment d'informations pour ne pas jouer à colin-maillard avec les groupes d'en face  ::ninja:: 

Sans ça, on aurait perdu deux ou trois fois Durios hier sans avoir le temps de back, les [Opt] auraient presque pu nous wiper en nous prenant par surprise, etc.. 

Si une ou deux personnes en plus de celles qui ont déjà l'habitude de le faire peuvent se mettre à scouter, ce serait pas mal. Je m'y mettrais quand on fera tourner le lead d'ailleurs, ça me manque ce rôle!
On fera un truc dynamique et qui bouge souvent, pas comme les FM, qui laissent se faire chier pendant 3h sur l'Antre, ce qui est très certainement contraire à la convention de Genève.  ::trollface::

----------


## Vroum

> C'est juste le "meta-game" actuel Maderone en fait.
> [...]
> Par contre améliorer notre tondeuse à base de combos de représailles/de pouvoir, d'égides, de répartition qui dps/qui contrôle sur le premier passage, de tp mesmers pour passer de l'aller-retour-aller à un rasage un croix ou en aller-retour-retour voir même pour s'éloigner si ça chauffe trop, ça on peut le faire et ces posts là sont pour progresser en ce sens


Et ne pas oublier que si ça a bien marché hier, on croisera éventuellement des gens qui ont eu le temps de se faire les dents sur d'autres tondeuses et qui nous forcerons à faire évoluer notre stratégie.

----------


## Maderone

D'accord... Bah c'est dommage. Même si ça peut être fun, ce n'est pas ce que je recherche dans le mvm serious. On va attendre que le metagame évolue alors  ::):

----------


## Ananas

Hé ben... j'ai tag a 21h, plein d'espoir, j'ai même réservé ma soirée pour ça et  me suis cuisiné un rack de brownies pour m'accompagner. Et comme beaucoup d'autres, impossible de rentrer jusqu'à 22h55, heure du pop-up.

Mais comme je m'étais fixé comme limite d'arrêter à 23h...

Au moins, il me reste les brownies.  :tired:

----------


## Maximelene

T'as réussi à ne pas manger les brownies pendant les presque 2h d'attente ?!  ::o: 

Chapeau !

----------


## Ptit gras

Soirée moins propice à la folie comme hier à cause des attaques répétées sur deux fronts, mais du bon boulot aussi. On peut évidemment pas faire grand chose quand on joue à 20 contre une quarantaine mais on aura pas été ridicules !

Attention à ne pas jouer comme les RG "uniquement" le combat. Si on joue serious, on doit jouer les structures aussi, et scorer. Sur une soirée on a de toutes façons largement de quoi taper du vert (ou du rouge) après avoir sécurisé nos points  ::):

----------


## Kayato

Effectivement on a tellement couru  au début qu'on a pas eu vraiment le temps de fortifier nos tours. Il faudra peut être le faire plus tôt.

Merci à tous en tout cas c'était plutôt réactif. On a vraiment connu 2 soirées entre un vrai 1v1v1 et un 2v1 ce soir sur lequel on s'est bien défendu.

----------


## Korbeil

Bon pour les récurentes "serious", je pensais garder notre dimanche/lundi et rajouter le mercredi/jeudi (un des deux ou les deux, comme vous voulez) histoire de !

à vos avis.

(et j'emmerde les feedback de cette soirée  ::'(: )

----------


## Ptit gras

Je commente comme demandé par panda___________________________.

De rien.

----------


## Thimill

Bilan de ce soir : Ne pas me laisser le lead. On s'amuse, on fonce à 7 sur une bus PA de 30 personnes, on fait la moitié de la map pour se faire wipe par 15 Noirflot, on wipe parce que "oups on avait pas vu la baliste en haut", mais du coup c'est totalement contre-productif.  :B): 

Sinon, c'était sympa ce soir aussi, bien que tag à 22h30, ça donne vraiment l'impression d'arriver après la bataille.  ::sad::

----------


## ivanoff

super soirée en RvR je me suis fais wipe que une ou deux fois comparé à une dizaine avant 

et le groupe serious roaming ensuite avec thirnill, krill, lanilor et evene vers 0h00, on était tellement full opti que plus rien ne nous faisait peur  ::):

----------


## meiKo

Je n'avais pas joué dimanche et je n'ai joué que de 21h à 22h lundi mais j'ai trouvé ça assez plaisant  ::): 
Foncer dans le tas quelque soit le nombre (et oui le clipping ça n'aide pas  ::): ) et être la plupart du temps victorieux (1 réparation, 2 mises au sol et 2/3 retraites) ça fait du bien ^^
J'ai bien aimé quand Kaya a bloqué l'entrée de la tour des PAs et qu'ils sont venus à la queue leu leu se faire charcuter  ::P: 

Malgré que je sois rôdeur, mon build (GS/Résistane/Stabilité) quoique pas encore opti m'a permis d'être en frontline (juste derrière Kaya et Zepo ^^). Ça change de l'arc  ::): 

Sinon pour les tactiques plus pousser genre voleurs à l'arrière toussa, il faut que les probs de clipping soient réglés car des fois on ne sait même où est la fin du bus ennemi.

Bref j'ai déjà envie de remettre ça.

----------


## Kayato

> Bon pour les récurentes "serious", je pensais garder notre dimanche/lundi et rajouter le mercredi/jeudi (un des deux ou les deux, comme vous voulez) histoire de !
> 
> à vos avis.
> 
> (et j'emmerde les feedback de cette soirée )


Je pense que c'est une bonne idée, on a l'air d'avoir pas mal de motivé pour ce style de jeu (Je dirai les 2).

----------


## Skiant

D'expérience, quand il y a du PvP de masse, l'importance de votre talent personnel s'amenuise au profit de plusieurs choses : 

*1° L'efficacité brute du groupe en tant que tout.*
Le but là, c'est pas d'avoir un build qui tourne au poil pour une personne, c'est d'avoir un build de groupe (pas 5 mais plutôt 15 ou 20 minimum) qui soit ultra fonctionnel.

*2° Les compétences de leadership*
Pour qu'un groupe soit coordonné, il faut réduire le nombre de messages contraires (n'avoir qu'une seule personne qui "donne les ordres"), et s'assurer que la personne qui dirige la manœuvre connaisse les capacités du groupe, ce à quoi il est efficace et les affrontements qu'il vaut mieux éviter. Donc, ce point découle du point numéro 1.

*3° L'endurance du groupe*
Autrement dit, la capacité à avoir un certain nombre de façon constante. Pas forcément toujours les mêmes, mais qu'il y ait assez de dynamique dans le groupe pour garder la motivation en haut de l'échelle. Sans cette dynamique, les gens vont fatiguer et tout va se péter la gueule. Il faut aussi être extrêmement conscient du fait que chaque personnage cache un humain, et pas une machine qui peut être dispo 24/7 juste parce qu'on l'a demandé.

*4° Le moins d'organisation possible*
Mais tout de même un minimum d'organisation. Pas dix mille grades et autres bidules, juste quelques personnes qui lancent la machine et des électrons libres tout autour. Donc à mon humble avis, la bordelocratie CPC peut bien fonctionner si on a quelques personnes dévouées qui vont se taper 80% du sale boulot (mais qui peuvent déléguer autant qu'ils veulent). C'est aussi à cet endroit là qu'il est intéressant d'avoir des outils bien foutus pour automatiser tout ce qui peut l'être.



Voilà, mes deux eurocents.
Sinon, j'aime bien l'idée de faire ça en étant organisés mais je suis moi-même un gros désorganisé, donc j'peux rejoindre quand je suis dispo si on me dit quel build utiliser (Nécro ou Gardien — même si la gardienne a encore besoin de bijoux dignes de ce nom avant d'être opti).

----------


## Kayato

Je crois que DD se fera un plaisir de te montrer son build necro Skiant  ::):

----------


## Charmide

Feedback: c'est quand même mieux quand panda__ est en file  ::ninja:: 

Plus que d'ajouter de nouveaux jours "serious", je pense qu'il faut commencer à faire converger nos deux modèles.

Ça va être dur de revenir au mode "c'est le bordel et tout le monde part partout sur la map" sur lequel on à tendance à revenir par défaut. De même, y'a des trucs à assouplir dans ce qu'on a fait ces deux derniers jours. 

Par exemple, vous sentez pas obligés de vous taire tout le temps, il faut juste avoir un minimum de blahblah pendant les combats pour que le lead donne des instructions tactiques, ça veut pas dire transformer le canal en annexe de bibliothèque  ::o: 

Bref, voyons ce que ça donne d'appliquer ce qu'on a apprit du mode "serious".. sans être en mode "serious". Rerolls & autres inclus.  :;): 
L'essentiel c'est juste de jouer en groupe.

----------


## Kayato

C'est juste que mon lead en impose Charmide, c'est pour ça que c'est silencieux  ::P:  

Sinon effectivement, je pense que les repack et les timers (peut-être plus cool) on peut tenter de garder ca avec les reroll et le petit bordel ambiant made in CPC pour voir ce que ça donne.

----------


## Korbeil

> Feedback: c'est quand même mieux quand panda__ est en file


Meurs. (amicalement)

----------


## Charmide

Pas avant toi !

Cordialement,




> C'est juste que mon lead en impose Charmide, c'est pour ça que c'est silencieux  
> 
> Sinon effectivement, je pense que les repack et les timers (peut-être plus cool) on peut tenter de garder ca avec les reroll et le petit bordel ambiant made in CPC pour voir ce que ça donne.


Pas possible, ça aurait été le bordel quand je lead dans ce cas là  ::trollface:: 

Oui voilà, finalement ça se réduit à repack+timer les vraies contraintes une fois en jeu du mode "opti". S'pas la mort. Et ça, c'est juste nécessaire quand il va y avoir de la baston de plaine, c'est généralement prévisible, et personne n'aura de réticence à le faire vu combien ça rapporte de petit sacs  :Bave:

----------


## Ptit gras

Le repack/timer/aller+retour dans la face à option on a pas besoin d'une soirée serious pour garder ça  :Bave: 

Sinon je nous ai trouvés moins performants sur le pack hier. C'est juste histoire de dire un truc pour nous améliorer hein. Mais des fois on était pas très bien groupir et ça peut couter la mort à ceux qui sont un peu trop sur les côtés.

----------


## Vaaahn

Juste une remarque Kaya : un peu plus de clarté sur le point de ralliement et un poil plus de souplesse sur le temps de repack.
Plusieurs fois je n'avais pas du tout compris où était le point de repack qui semblait déjà naturel pour toi et peut être certains autres, mais pas tout le monde (et j'en ai vu d'autres se paumer comme moi à se demander "il est où le bus?").

Dans un premier temps, ne pas hésiter à répéter un minimum les choses. C'est chiant mais c'est comme ça que ça se retient le mieux et quand plus personne n'en aura besoin, on te dira naturellement d'arrêter  ::P:  Et à ce moment là tu pourras être plus drastique sur le temps de repack.

----------


## DD l'Embrouille

> Je crois que DD se fera un plaisir de te montrer son build necro Skiant


Bien sûr qu'on va dévoiler nos secrets^^ j'ai hâte de pouvoir tester en full groupe nécro que ce soit en mode tondeuse ou en mode def de tour, le topic nécro commence à bien s'étoffer en vue du RvR de groupe, même en petit comité y'a de quoi vraiment faire chier l'adversaire!!


Sinon si l'efficacité était moins probante hier soir, il manquait pas mal de monde bloqué dans la file d'attente!!! Ce mode serious tondeuse d'ailleurs peut s'appliquer facilement aussi en petit comité, souvent foncer dans le tas influe sur le mental ennemi,  le drame est de croire de foncer dans dix péquins et en fait tomber sur un groupe de 50. En tous cas j'ai apprécié défendre Pangloss au bélier, et résister à 10 contre 50 en fin de soirée^^

----------


## Kayato

> Juste une remarque Kaya : un peu plus de clarté sur le point de ralliement et un poil plus de souplesse sur le temps de repack.
> Plusieurs fois je n'avais pas du tout compris où était le point de repack qui semblait déjà naturel pour toi et peut être certains autres, mais pas tout le monde (et j'en ai vu d'autres se paumer comme moi à se demander "il est où le bus?").
> 
> Dans un premier temps, ne pas hésiter à répéter un minimum les choses. C'est chiant mais c'est comme ça que ça se retient le mieux et quand plus personne n'en aura besoin, on te dira naturellement d'arrêter  Et à ce moment là tu pourras être plus drastique sur le temps de repack.


Pas de soucis, n'hésitez pas à remonter ce genre d'info directement dans la soirée, il n'y a pas de mal. Je voulais justement tester si avec un timer un peu plus rapide que celui que Charmide avait mis en place on arrivait à quelquechose. On a la majorité des personnes qui étaient dans les temps donc c'est plutôt positif, mon but était d'être le plus souvent possible en mouvement.

Pour les points de repack (et autres directions) j'ai des efforts à faire sur ma clarté. Effectivement j'ai plutôt l'habitude et comme Charmide j'en oublie parfois d'être plus précis sur certaines choses. Ca faisait 3 semaines pour ma part que je n'avais pas lead les CPC lors d'une soirée, ça m'a bien redonné envie et je vais tenter de faire mieux sur les points remontés  :;):

----------


## Tonight

Je me disais peut être qu'en affrontement de gros bus ça pourrait être sympa qu’on se sépare, un bus traverse l'ennemi en ligne droite, l'autre bus le traverse depuis le coté on se rejoins et on reviens tous dessus ensemble. C'est une idée comme une autre, pas taper  ::P:

----------


## Ptit gras

Je pense qu'on perd un peu de tout en étant séparés en deux groupes. Deux fois moins de buffs, deux fois moins de couverture "aoE limitée à cinq personnes", on risque de rentrer dans les AoE lancées par les ennemis sur le groupe 1 quand on est dans le groupe 2,...

Compliqué je dirais, mais surement envisageable quand on aura bien progressé  ::):

----------


## Charmide

Nah je pense que ça peut être pas mal. Ça fait super longtemps que je voulais essayer ça en lead TS: diviser le bus en 2 (j'avais pensé à flanc gauche/droit) pour faire des mouvements tactiques coordonnés mais distinct, voire même des actions sur plusieurs tours.
C'est le plus complexe qu'on puisse faire sans aucun problème d'organisation je pense  :^_^: 

On essaiera la prochaine fois qu'on est assez.

----------


## Zepolak

Deux prochaines étapes : 
 - manoeuvre en étoile
 - si > 30, deux "bus" de 15 => profit

Edit : grillaid by Charmide. Quand une idée est dans l'air, elle est captée rapidement  ::):

----------


## Kayato

Effectivement, hier soir ce n'était pas possible, mais avec l'effectif de dimanche soir on peut split en 2 groupes avec par exemple des coups de tondeuses en 2 temps.

Sinon suite aux échanges d'hier soir, si un canard veut nous faire un petit topic 3W sur les différentes bouffes et huiles qu'on pourrait utiliser, je le remercie par avance.

----------


## Shei

Après comme je l'ai vaguement dit à Tonight cette idée est en quelque sorte à double tranchant. Ok que l'ennemi se prennent une attaque de deux flancs sera plus efficace que d'un seul mais ça demande une bonne coordination, car même si le fait que les groupes puissent arriver l'un après l'autre, le second groupe risque de se prendre les préparations de l'ennemi. Quant au premier groupe, il se retrouvera diminué en nombre face à l'ennemi le temps que le second arrive. Ça fait double tondeuse, mais c'est plus fragile. Après dans le fonds, l'idée est très bonne selon moi.

----------


## Ptit gras

Kaya, panda________ a bump le topic à bouffe exprès hier soir  :tired:

----------


## Korbeil

> Kaya, panda________ a bump le topic à bouffe exprès hier soir


C'est cadeau:


(un talent sur paint incomparable !)

----------


## Ptit gras

On dirait presque du Caf' tellement que c'est bien fait  ::o:

----------


## Hem

Je rêve où vizu écrase bel et bien la d1 cette semaine?
Je voulais vérifier ig mais y'a un foutu patch qui fait barrage !

----------


## Korbeil

> Je rêve où vizu écrase bel et bien la d1 cette semaine?
> Je voulais vérifier ig mais y'a un foutu patch qui fait barrage !


Ce n'est pas un rêve, on écrase la D1

----------


## Evene

Ouais je sais pas ce qu'il se passe y a énormément de gens en jeu même en journée et tard la nuit.

----------


## Mr Slurp

Vizu est impressionnant, tout le monde veut notre tête, ils se liguent pour l'avoir... mais on résiste encore et toujours à l'envahisseur, un vrai serveur de gaulois.

----------


## Zepolak

> Ouais je sais pas ce qu'il se passe y a énormément de gens en jeu même en journée et tard la nuit.


Je pense qu'il y a un gros paquet de facteurs divers et variés. Internes et externes. 

En tout cas, on a bien fait de faire les soirées "serious" quand la victoire n'était pas certaine, parce que là, pour le coup, pour rentrer, c'est la mort de la mort sur CBE.

----------


## Korbeil

> Je pense qu'il y a un gros paquet de facteurs divers et variés. Internes et externes. 
> 
> En tout cas, on a bien fait de faire les soirées "serious" quand la victoire n'était pas certaine, parce que là, pour le coup, pour rentrer, c'est la mort de la mort sur CBE.


Et c'est pas intéressant surtout.
Trop statique.

----------


## Ptit gras

Sur Vizu quand le serveur est devant, le nombre de joueurs intéressés par le 3W est immense. C'est le cas parce qu'on à fait un gros weekend. Si on démarre bien, on a une telle population qu'on est imprenables derrière  ::):

----------


## Zepolak

C'est du combat de plaine. Tu peux éventuellement avoir une position à un moment de la soirée, mais faut que l'effort qui l'ai permis ait été particulièrement soutenu & coordonné. Chaud.

----------


## Korbeil

Moi j'attends de voir l'effet de la tondeuse sur du borderlands  :B):

----------


## Vroum

Après BT clairement ne joue pas la gagne cette semaine.

----------


## Ptit gras

Non la semaine prochaine ça risque de piquer en SFR et BT qui rejoue. Cela dit c'est pas mauvais de monter le rating de cette manière.

----------


## Tiax

Coin !

J'hésite à me prendre GW2, il y a une guilde CPC ? Le cas échéant, vous acceptez les petits nouveaux ?

----------


## Korbeil

> Coin !
> 
> J'hésite à me prendre GW2, il y a une guilde CPC ? Le cas échéant, vous acceptez les petits nouveaux ?


Comment que ça flood mon topic  ::(: 
Va voir par là: http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/72...sert-Coinz-CPC  :;):

----------


## Charmide

> Coin !
> 
> J'hésite à me prendre GW2, il y a une guilde CPC ? Le cas échéant, vous acceptez les petits nouveaux ?


Oui, et oui. Prends !  ::): 

Pour faire plaisir à panda__  ::ninja::

----------


## Vaaahn

> Coin !
> 
> J'hésite à me prendre GW2, il y a une guilde CPC ? Le cas échéant, vous acceptez les petits nouveaux ?


Trop gros, passera pas!

----------


## Kayato

Bon j'ai fini de stuff mon gardien et mon necro, il faudra me dire qui lead pour que je fasse mon choix. Pour la prochaine soirée serious (à savoir ce soir), est-il possible de switch sur un borderland (pour Caf ou Zepo) vu les difficultés rencontrés pour rejoindre CBE en prime ?

----------


## kierian

> *- La mort vient du ciel :* blesse et projette les ennemis lorsque subissez des dégâts de chute. Vous subissez 50% de dégâts en moins lors d'une chute.
> *Raison :* Soirée puzzle jump de Maderone ou coup de pute 3w (vous vous balancez comme une merde dans le vide  des remparts pour atterrir devant la porte, les moches en train de taper dessus s'en trouveront éjectés, c'est très agaçant, d'autant que rien n'interdit d’enchaîner avec un fear une fois au sol pour rentrer plus tranquillement.)


Je cite cette partie de mon build pour vous demander si parmi les guerriers rompus au 3w, certains utilisent cette technique du haut des remparts, plutôt que de sortir l'arc de leur sac ?
Je l'avais vu faire, alors je l'ai testé en pratique hier, et j'ai trouvé çà plutôt intéressant. Le problème est que j'étais seul, donc le temps de remonter pour refaire la même chose est trop long pour être vraiment super chiant pour l'ennemi, mais je me disais, à 4 ou 5 de synchro, çà ne pourrait pas vite devenir l'horreur pour les mecs aux béliers ?  ::P:

----------


## Ptit gras

Etant donné que t'as le choix entre les deux, je pense qu'à chaque sortie serious on peut prévoir un gdoc qu'on renouvelle ou tout le monde indique s'il est présent et quelle classe il joue.
On arrive à suivre les 3 2 1 départ on devrait pouvoir remplir un gdoc au début que chaque matchup  ::P: 

Comme ça, ça te permet d'adapter tel soir avec le gardien, tel autre avec le nécro.

----------


## Zepolak

Surtout que je croyais que les sorties serious étaient limitées à dimanche & lundi et du coup je suis tout surprise. Je pensais que les propositions suivantes (mercredaille et jedaille n'avaient pas été acceptées).

Bref, je suis pas sûr que ce soit clair pour tout le monde là.

----------


## Korbeil

tout le monde n'a pas lu je pense :/

----------


## Ptit gras

Je pense que 2/semaine c'est pas mal. Le reste ça me parait plus optionnel.

----------


## Kayato

Disons qu'entre une soirée comme hier où l'on était 4 et une soirée serious qui ramène 15+ personnes, je préfère du serious  ::): 

Effectivement le mercredi et le jeudi n'ont pas été actés, mais pas refusés non plus.

Au pire, si y a des motivés en off, je suis prêt à lead.

----------


## ivanoff

Jeudi il y aura personne, c'est la soirée puzzle jump.

Ce soir on peut tenter un sérious reroll histoire de tester.

----------


## Charmide

Je pense plus que c'est le fait qu'il y ait une annonce préalable qui fait qu'on réunit des gens, encore plus que le fait que ce soit "serious".
Toujours l'histoire de l'effet boule de neige: si y'a personne au début, les gens rejoignent pas (ou peu), du coup les quelques présents sont bloqués dans un épisode de "Vis ma vie de pick-up" et désertent un peu trop vite, relançant la boucle. L'effet file de CBE n'aidant pas. Une planification à l'avance ça résout ce problème d'office. 

Y'a qu'à dire *RDV ce soir à 21h*: rerolls acceptés pour ceux qui préfèrent mourir vite, mais lead tactique à l'image de ce qu'on a fait en "serious". Bref, on expérimente sur le modèle. A voir si on peut même pousser sur de nouvelles innovations, au cas où on est assez. On ira sur la map frontalière où y'a le plus besoin de nous histoire de pouvoir jouer. 

Au fait, à propos de demain, y'aura l'event puzzle jump qui risque d'attirer beaucoup de gens, mieux vaut ne pas lui faire concurrence  :;): 

EDIT: MAIS IVANOFF BORDEL, VOLEUR >_>

EDIT²: le pire c'est que ça fait 20m que le message est écrit mais que j'ai juste oublié d'appuyer sur "envoyer". Meurs.

----------


## Zepolak

> On ira sur la map frontalière où y'a le plus besoin de nous histoire de pouvoir jouer.


Danger ! À 21h, si les gens n'ont pas taggué sur une map pré-sélectionnée, on aura beaucoup trop de monde dehors.

----------


## Charmide

Pas faux. Il nous faudrait des taxis.

----------


## silence

Hier il était difficile d'entrer sur CBE vers 20 heure. On a été trois pendant un bon moment et dans ce cas ce n'est pas franchement amusant. Je suis parti avant 21 heure alors que je comptais passer ma soirée en RvR. 
Je ne sait trop quoi en penser mais si l'on veut mettre au point nos propres techniques et commencer à travailler sur l'opti - c'est à dire aller un peu plus loin que le test du début de semaine, test certes gratifiant mais très simple - il faudra passer certains moments à se pauser et à y réfléchir et donc à ne pas jouer ou en tout cas sans guère de fun à faire des tests poussés et parfois chiants. Ne faire que deux soirées serious par semaine me parait un peu limité si l'on doit en consacrer certaines à y réfléchir aux builds et autres.
Je comprends que les disponibilités sont limitées mais j'ai peur que revenir à un mode de jeu précédent pourrait rapidement devenir encore plus frustrant que si l'on n'avait jamais essayé de jouer serious. 
Pourquoi ne pas jouer en mode serious en permanence et laisser ceux qui ne le souhaitent pas jouer comme ils l'entendent, même en stickant le bus ou le ts ? Il suffit de séparer les groupes entre serious et non pour que le commandeur sache sur lesquels il peut exactement compter. Ensuite une discipline légère sur mumble suffira, à part les phases de combat et faire attention aux scouts il n'y a guère à s'inquiéter du blabla - par exemple en déplacement ou sur les portes, une fois que tout le monde saura quel est son rôle.

En tout cas et même si ce n'était qu'un premier pas pour se donner de l'élan, c'était très satisfaisant lundi et dimanche. Vivement que l'on améliore tout cela et que l'on commence à se diversifier.

----------


## Charmide

Je suis bien d'accord avec ta vision de la convergence des différents types de jeu Sterco, c'est comme ça que je voyais la chose (et ce que j'espère voir/tester ce soir!). 

Le seul truc qui m'embête désormais, c'est que la vertu de ce mode "serious only, baskets interdites", c'était de créer des évènements/RDV qui empêchent ce qui s'est passé hier de se passer.

----------


## silence

Tout à fait et cela dépend à mon avis de la régularité de notre présence en jeu : impossible de jouer ainsi si nous sommes trop peu nombreux pourtant on a pu voir que la chose intéressait beaucoup de monde et que l'on pouvait réussir à différentes tailles de groupe - gros bus Cpc en début de soirée dimanche, appoint de nombreux Pu et Bus massif en fin de soirée, petit bus Cpc Lundi. 
Avons nous suffisamment de participant pour assurer un minimum chaque soir avec une présence libre et tournante de chacun ou, au contraire, devons nous obligatoirement en passer par des events spécifiques pour réunir la présence nécessaire ?
Il faut évaluer la chose. Après hier soir je pense que la seconde est la plus probable mais la première semble bien être la plus fun malheureusement.

Il faut aussi prendre en compte qu'un serious business permanent demandera plus de travail pour la création de groupes cohérents, puisqu'il faudrait parvenir à un certain niveau d'optimisation qui puisse s'adapter aux présents. A moins d'en venir à une discipline de présence qui me répugnerais, comme à bon nombre de canard à mon avis.

Petite réaction en passant : j'ai trouvé Charmide plus efficace pour lead le bus dans la mêlée, aux mouvements plus clairs - peut être parce que plus simples ? - et à la présence constante sur le vocal. J'avoue avoir un peu perdu Kayato par moments lundi soir, même si pour une bonne part ce fut de ma faute.

----------


## lokham

Le principal frein reste les 2h30 d'attente sur CBE quand on tag a 21h. C'est ce qui m'a empeche de rejoindre le 3W lundi et mardi, et je ne pense pas que ca va changer ce soir par magie. A.net n'a rien de prvu pour pallier le probleme ?

----------


## Charmide

On ira pas sur CBE déjà, ce sera ça de fait  ::(: 

Anet a pas bougé au moment de la release sur les files, ils le feront plus je pense. Dites vous qu'on en a déjà plus (tant que ça) en D1, alors imaginez sur la majorité des serveurs.

----------


## Korbeil

> On ira pas sur CBE déjà, ce sera ça de fait


Une bonne solution oui  ::P:

----------


## Zepolak

> Le principal frein reste les 2h30 d'attente sur CBE quand on tag a 21h. C'est ce qui m'a empeche de rejoindre le 3W lundi et mardi, et je ne pense pas que ca va changer ce soir par magie. A.net n'a rien de prvu pour pallier le probleme ?


Je pense surtout qu'on évitera CBE quand VS gagne éhontément. Après, oui, y a 1-2 solution de tambouille interne.

----------


## Ptit gras

Pour les discussions que tu évoques Sterco, elles me semblent indispensables aussi à notre progression. En plus je suis très fan de ce genre de théorie. On à un topic à nous sur le fofo GC qui est plus protégé que celui-ci, c'est donc l'endroit idéal pour du blabla technique. On peut très bien écrire deux/trois tartines (j'ai déjà commencé) avant de se faire de la théorie 2h dans une soirée sans jouer  ::): 

Ma pensée du jour : Necro>all en tondeuse, il faut qu'on se serve de cette force que n'ont pas la plupart de nos adversaires.

----------


## Tanaarth

Aye sir !
Bon je l'ai eu un peu mauvaise de m'écraser tel une fiente de mouette derrière shada hier soir , donc j'y suis retourné ce matin sur homemap , j'ai pu descendre 5 fois de suite au même endroit sans me tuer ... bref j'en ai profité pour trouver d'autres voies de descente plus safe c'est juste dommage pour hier soir m'enfin apparement yavait pas de réelles raisons que ca me tue vu que ce matin il me restait au moins 1800pv !

----------


## Zepolak

> Aye sir !
> Bon je l'ai eu un peu mauvaise de m'écraser tel une fiente de mouette derrière shada hier soir , donc j'y suis retourné ce matin sur homemap , j'ai pu descendre 5 fois de suite au même endroit sans me tuer ... bref j'en ai profité pour trouver d'autres voies de descente plus safe c'est juste dommage pour hier soir m'enfin apparement yavait pas de réelles raisons que ca me tue vu que ce matin il me restait au moins 1800pv !


Ben du coup c'est bizarre * bizarre. T'avais les mêmes armes et armures ? T'as pas changé ton trait sans faire gaffe  ::ninja::

----------


## Tanaarth

Nop rien changé , mais ca se joue à un pixel au niveau de l'atterrissage à cet emplacement, rien de bien grave ca m'a permis de voir qu'il est moins dangereux de faire monter le gens au niveau du panorama car je peux y descendre même sans etre full pv

----------


## Charmide

EXCUSE REFUSÉE  ::ninja::

----------


## silence

Il a raison, retourne chez les Hup, t'as pas le skill requis par la guilde pro gaming qu'est Cpc.  ::ninja:: 

_Ps : félicitation, ce fut un très joli mouvement, j'étais plié en deux devant mon pc._

----------


## Caf

OP CANARI : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/70...=1#post6174075

----------


## Kayato

Pour ne pas reproduire l'erreur de ce soir. Les dimanche et lundi seront réservés aux serious 3W, avec un minimum de discipline. (Les autres canards peuvent bien entendu participer ce n'est pas fermé, mais on prendra un chan mumble spécifique pour le serious). Je donne donc rdv à tous les canards motivés lundi soir à 21h pour prendre un peu plus de plaisir à jouer en 3W.

----------


## Caf

Merci de venir avec vos lvl 80 et surtout les mieux stuffé.

----------


## Ptit gras

c/c moi même sur GC : 

Je me pose des questions pour le serious cpc de cette semaine. Pour l'instant c'est du bus mastoc à 40 personnes grand minimum qu'on a en face. La tondeuse à 20 ça passera jamais, le groupe qui joue pro tactic l33t skillz non plus parce qu'en sous nombre important.
Du coup on fait quoi ? On travaille notre scouting et notre défense ? On roam ? On ninja ? On joue avec CDD pour faire le nombre ?

----------


## Korbeil

j'pense que jouer avec les CDD ça pourrait être pas mal !

----------


## Vroum

La tondeuse à 75 comme sur CBE, ça les calmera  ::P: 

Si on arrive à faire le nombre avec les CDD, on devrait pouvoir faire de jolies choses que ce soit en plaine ou en siège.

----------


## Kayato

Sachant qu'on a aussi les Meta sur la map, on l'a vu hier les attaques sur 2 fronts sont efficaces contre leur monobus.

----------


## Ananas

On peut tenter de faire deux fronts de 20 coordonnes avec les autres guildes pour prendre leur bus (ou leurs forts) en tenaille. 

Comme y'a peu d'enjeux cette semaine, c'est une bonne occasion pour entrainer une communication inter-guilde au poil

----------


## Zepolak

> On peut tenter de faire deux fronts de 20 coordonnes avec les autres guildes pour prendre leur bus (ou leurs forts) en tenaille. 
> 
> Comme y'a peu d'enjeux cette semaine, c'est une bonne occasion pour entrainer une communication inter-guilde au poil


Pourquoi pas d'enjeu ?

Au contraire, s'agit de clarifier notre position de seconds, voire carrément plus si j'en crois les retours de cette nuit (en égalité numérique, il paraît qu'on tickait à > +500).

Sinon, je n'ai pas trop compris le tableau hier soir :
 - vous faisiez du très bon travail en infériorité
MAIS 
 - vous étiez plusieurs à vous plaindre réguliérement sur le mumble de plusieurs choses (infériorité numérique (au bas mot le truc qu'on a dans la gueule depuis des semaines), non-CPC serious)
mais cela sans prendre l'initiative d'aller sur un chan séparé comme je l'avais proposé.

C'est certain que le jeu "serious" et le jeu d'urgence ne vont pas très bien ensemble parce que pour le jeu serious, on doit investir du temps pour prendre les bonnes habitudes. Donc ça a été urgence, ok. Mais au final, l'ambiance du mumble était pas celle des grands soirs alors qu'il y avait beaucoup de monde, et un bon résultat. Je trouve ça dommage. Faut pas se cripser comme ça.

----------


## Ananas

> Pourquoi pas d'enjeu ?
> 
> Au contraire, s'agit de clarifier notre position de seconds, voire carrément plus si j'en crois les retours de cette nuit (en égalité numérique, il paraît qu'on tickait à > +500).


J'ai pas dis pas, j'ai dit peu. Nuance.

Peu, parce qu'avec 40k de retard, on peut toujours viser la premiere place mais ca demanderait de gros efforts (une presence toute la nuit pour ticker a -au moins- 100 de plus que SFR durant toute la nuit, sans se faire marcher dessus a aucun autre moment de la journee). Mais je dis pas que c'est pas possible, hein   ::): 

Reste que puisqu'il a ete propose aux CDD de venir mixer leurs fluides corporels avec les notres sur le mumble CPC, ca me parait etre une bonne occasion pour tenter des strats plus pointues que d'habitude.

----------


## Korbeil

> J'ai pas dis pas, j'ai dit peu. Nuance.
> 
> Peu, parce qu'avec 40k de retard, on peut toujours viser la premiere place mais ca demanderait de gros efforts (une presence toute la nuit pour ticker a -au moins- 100 de plus que SFR durant toute la nuit, sans se faire marcher dessus a aucun autre moment de la journee). Mais je dis pas que c'est pas possible, hein  
> 
> Reste que puisqu'il a ete propose aux CDD de venir mixer leurs fluides corporels avec les notres sur le mumble CPC, ca me parait etre une bonne occasion pour tenter des strats plus pointues que d'habitude.


on a tick à 500 pendant presque toute la nuit hein  :;):

----------


## Ananas

Pourquoi on a 40k de retard alors ?  ::P: 

Je veux dire, c'est cool d'avoir la frite parce que VS a colle des claques aux autres serveurs durant toute la nuit, mais est-ce que ca parait envisageable de continuer a le faire jusqu'a la fin de la semaine ? Est-ce qu'il a fallu deployer des efforts de presence et d'ingeniosite considerables pour en arriver la, ou c'est juste qu'en face c'est des gros nazes ? 

C'est une vrai question hein.  :^_^:

----------


## Korbeil

En gros en face, ils ont un gros monobus, 0 scouting, donc oui, c'est largement faisable.

----------


## Ananas

D'ou ma question, pourquoi est-ce qu'on a pris 40k de retard ce week-end si ils sont aussi mauvais? Tout le monde sur cette merde d'Hivernel ?

----------


## Korbeil

> D'ou ma question, pourquoi est-ce qu'on a pris 40k de retard ce week-end si ils sont aussi mauvais? Tout le monde sur cette merde d'Hivernel ?


effet hivernel en partie
et Vizunah n'a jamais un très bon weekend :s

----------


## Guitou

Légère digression, d'un point de vue 3W serious un elem ça peut être vraiment utile ?
Et si oui vous en attendriez quoi ? Des sorts de soins, des aoe de malade, ou alors juste son buff vitesse ?

Je dis pas que je rejoindrai le groupe des serious mais au moins que je sois bien armé et que je puisse être utile au bus.

----------


## Korbeil

En elem, tu prends pleins d'AoE (baton + glyphe des tempêtes, par exemple) et tu prends un switch avec un focus, juste pour cette compétence: http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Swirling_Winds *_*
J'pense que si i'a pas besoin de mon guardien se soir, j'vais venir faire un tour pour tester ça  :;):

----------


## Ptit gras

Cf ma réponse sur topic elem.

Le serious c'est essayer de finaliser son stuff full exo et suivre un décompte avant de marcher. Pas limiter les builds, ce qui ne serait pas vraiment une optimisation vu comment le jeu est fait  ::):

----------


## ivanoff

---------- Post added at 12h49 ---------- Previous post was at 12h47 ----------



> c/c moi même sur GC : 
> 
> Du coup on fait quoi ? On travaille notre scouting et notre défense ? On roam ? On ninja ? On joue avec CDD pour faire le nombre ?


La tactique je pense c'est de faire un monobus avec CPC CDD et en parallèle un ou deux groupes de roaming comme ce qu'on a fait hier avec charmide tonit et les autres qui permet de créer des diversions et divisés le gros monobus de SFR car d'après ce que j'ai pu voir les SFR nous mettent 40k dans la tronche car ils sont juste beaucoup plus que nous sinon je n'est pas vu de grande prouesses au niveaux tactiques de leur part sauf la super tortue qui protéger leur cata à un moment donnés qui d'ailleurs n'ont pas réussi à refaire.

----------


## Ptit gras

Je suis plutôt du même avis : monobus leur tronche pour qu'ils comprennent, et en parallèle un groupe roaming + un groupe ninja. C'est pas scouté côté SFR.

Message important à tous nos élémentalistes : pensez à prendre un focus en 3W désormais.

----------


## Vroum

Vu que BT va défendre cette carte en priorité comme on l'a vu hier soir (même si nos attaques sur promontoire auraient pu être plus efficaces) on pourrait faire un bon focus sur SFR  toujours dans l'optique de les calmer et de profiter de leurs faibles défenses.

_Oui après la soirée d'hier, j'ai vraiment envie de leur taper dessus_

----------


## ivanoff

j'en ais prit un dès que je les ais vu faire  ::P:  mais il faudrait au moins 2 3 élem pour que ce soit perma vu le cooldown  ::o:

----------


## Ananas

Bon, ben j'irai dans le groupe roam ou ninja en parallele. Parce que mon ordi ne supporte vraiment pas bien les batailles de bus avec 80 peles.  ::(: 

Et je maintiens l'idee de tenter des strats plus poussees entre les groupes. Ca pourrait toujours servir contre des adversaires potentiellement plus forts

----------


## ivanoff

et un tondu il ne faut pas l'oublier après il va être vexer  :;):

----------


## Ptit gras

5 personnes pour boucler le tout ivanoff  ::P:

----------


## Ananas

Pour avoir un tondu, encore faudrait-il qu'on maintienne notre strat tondeuse !

Ha ha ha !

Ha !


ha

----------


## Zepolak

Sinon, juste un autre truc les amis canards !

On est dans le temps moyen-long avec le serious. À coup de 2 séances/semaine, on va progresser, progresser de façon notable même, mais ça prendra un certain temps.

Et surtout, certaines fois, on régressera par rapport à la séance suivante, pour des raisons internes ou externes. Faut l'accepter sinon l'expérience sera un flop générateur de tensions  ::):

----------


## Guitou

> on régressera par rapport à la séance suivante


Du coup vous serez en amélioration constante ? La classe.  ::):

----------


## Zepolak

> Du coup vous serez en amélioration constante ? La classe.


Non, c'est l'inverse que je dis. De temps en temps, ça se passera pas bien. Faut s'y préparer. Ce ne sera pas grave. Ce sera une étape & il faudra en retirer des leçons si on peut en retirer certaines.

----------


## Korbeil

(je pense qu'il voulait dire précédente :x)

----------


## Guitou

Merci panda__.  :;):

----------


## Charmide

> - vous étiez plusieurs à vous plaindre réguliérement sur le mumble de plusieurs choses (infériorité numérique (au bas mot le truc qu'on a dans la gueule depuis des semaines), non-CPC serious)
> mais cela sans prendre l'initiative d'aller sur un chan séparé comme je l'avais proposé.


Je me sens visé pour le "non-serious" mais pourtant c'est pas de ça que je parlais hier. Il est évident qu'on a pas fait une soirée serious puisque ça n'a pas été annoncé au moment fatidique. 

Par contre, le truc qui m'a embêté: jouer ensemble et en groupe ça n'a rien à voir avec le "serious". Or, y'a des moments chez CPC où la quantité de bordel devient telle que tout le monde est dans son coin et qu'on se demande pourquoi les gens s'embêtent même à venir sur le mumble. Ça a clairement été le cas plusieurs fois hier soir.

Trois personnes suivent le bus [Meta], deux sont sur leur arme de siège à l'autre bout de la map, un est parti tuer une sentinelle, 4 autres vont dans le bus PU, et au final le "groupe CPC" est constitué de 5 personnes. 
La meilleure info scout que j'ai eu hier: "y'a dix CPC AFK sur Lac Vert" alors qu'on était partis attaquer promontoire. 

Vous faites ce que vous voulez hein, et je considère pas que jouer ensemble soit être contraint à une tyrannie insupportable; on parle pas de marcher au pas, de réprimer sa nature d'électron libre, ou d'esprit "serious" ici. 
Faudrait juste que le groupe [CPC] soit un minimum cohérent, qu'on agisse ensemble et tous dans la même zone pour le même objectif. 

Finalement, le moment où je me suis le plus amusé hier c'était quand je suis parti en groupe de roaming à 5 à la fin. On était que 5, certes, mais on savait ce qu'on était en train de faire en tant que groupe et on jouait ensemble.

Cela étant dit:
*Serious ce soir, à 21h, viendez qu'on évolue au delà de la tondeuse !*

----------


## Ananas

Mon retour sur la soirée.

Bon, ben je viens de quitter le groupe serious de ce soir. Parce que c'est pas serious du tout.  ::O: 


Alors bon, y'a quelque chose qu'on peut pas enlever aux adversaires, c'est qu'ils sont nombreux, et bons. Donc, me faire rouler dessus par [RG] me dérange certes un peu, mais soit, c'est le jeu. 


Par contre, du côté des canards et copains, y'a plusieurs choses qui m'ont particulièrement gênées. La plupart découlent du même problème initial, à savoir un bordel absolument monstrueux sur Mumble.

Chacun y va de sa petite théorie sur comment contrer le bus adverse, quel point il faudrait aller capper ensuite, ou est-ce qu'il faut poser la cata... ce qui fait qu'au milieu de tout ça, on commence à plus très bien entendre le lead. Quant aux scouts, c'est bien simple y'en a qu'on entend carrément pas. J'en veux pour preuve le moment ou Caf s'est plaint de ne pas avoir été averti d'un truc, alors que le scout avait bien annoncé l'info précédemment, mais elle avait été noyée sous le bordel ambiant.



Et ça marche dans l'autre sens aussi. Dans les moments tendus (ceux ou on se fait rétamer la gueule par le bus d'en face) où le lead tente d'organiser une strat défensive, y'a des gens qui soit n'écoutent pas, soit n'entendent rien. Deux exemples qui me viennent à l'esprit :

-Après un respawn, on part sur basse terre, on commence à cap, mais, situation d'urgence, Caf nous demande de se packer et de partir. Il insiste, part dans la direction, et à part moi et 2-3 autres pelés, personne ne le suit. Il aura fallu attendre d'avoir cappé basse terre pour que le reste du groupe se mette en mouvement.

-Lors de la 3ème ou 4ème tentative sur Garni, on atteint le lord et on commence à lui casser la gueule. BT est derrière nous, spotté par un de nos scouts, Caf demande en urgence à tout ceux ayant des sorts défensifs de les placer sur la porte d'entrée. A nouveau, seuls quelques Gustaves répondent présent, ce qui fait probablement bien rire BT qui leurs roulent dessus et montent sur les remparts. Caf nous ordonne de les suivre et de leurs rentrer dans les fesses, ordre suivi par 6-7 personnes, qui du coup se font embrocher gaiement lorsque BT se retourne.  



Alors je sais bien que y'a des conditions dans lesquels le jeu est difficilement jouable. J'en suis d'ailleurs une des victimes. Sur mon ordi de pauvre, avec la caméra pourrie, le culling, les lags et les freeze, y'a des moments ou c'est injouable et donc pas fun du tout (genre, le premier depop qu'on s'est pris de RG, j'ai eu un freeze de 5 secondes, puis un autre freeze, puis j'étais mort). Mais si même moi j'ai réussi à suivre et entendre le lead, ça veut dire que tout le monde peut le faire. Mais ça implique de ne pas être en train de tenir des grandes théories sur Mumble, ou de se penser plus malin que le lead et de ne pas suivre ses ordres. :tired: 



C'était donc ma première soirée serious, et franchement à part courir plus ou moins packé (et souvent moins que plus), on a vraiment rien sorti de flamboyant ni d'intéressant je trouve. Encore une fois, on a des adversaires avec du niveau en face, mais ça n'excuse pas tout. D'ailleurs, vu l'air tout excité que vous aviez la semaine passée, j'ose espérer qu'on est quand même capable de bien mieux que ça.

J'espère donc qu'on s'en sortira mieux la prochaine fois, ou que vous vous en sortez mieux maintenant que je suis parti  :^_^:

----------


## Kayato

C'est bizarre j'avais exactement le sentiment inverse. Je trouve qu'on a fait une belle soirée ce soir avec notre promontoire qu'on a tenu et les attaques sur garni.

Certes y a des trucs à corriger sur Mumble avec toujours trop de discussions (moi le premier), des trucs à travailler sur les fights (on s'est attaqué à ce qui se fait de mieux dans le genre), mais je reste globalement satisfait.

Pour ce qui veulent du serious demain soir, ca se passera sur le TS des CDD, ce sera l'occasion pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore fait de profiter d'un lead non CPC.

Après on est chez CPC le jeu un peu plus sérieux n'est pas vraiment ancré dans nos habitudes, et comme l'a dit Zepo c'est un travail sur le long terme que l'on entame. J'ai envie d'y croire.

Et nous faut beaucoup plus de guerriers avec des marteaux pour notre première ligne  ::P: .

----------


## Ptit gras

Idem qu'Ananas : tant qu'on parlera trop on arrivera pas à des résultats intéressants, car il faut bien l'avouer en face ce ne sont plus les option. 
J'essayerais donc de me taire parce que je parle énormément, et je pense qu'il faut aller dans cette direction.

Le point qui m'embête c'est que pour la deuxième soirée consécutive le PU se plaint de l'absence de monde sur TS vizu et que les lead sont arrivés vers 23h. Nos premiers tomes ont "coupé des CPC" Phazon puis Zepo au départ. On les voyait plus. Avec un tome ils étaient sur TS Vizu et plus avec leurs fidèles palmipèdes, et on a eu une grosse baisse de fréquentation.
On peut contenter tout le monde en envoyant tous les CPC sur TS Vizu pour les soirées serious. Il ne faut pas se leurrer, on approche des 20-25 *ce qui fait de nous le plus gros groupe de la carte*. Partant de là toute la carte compte sur nous et a besoin de nous. En soirée non serious, on est 8 coin² donc on peut faire notre truc dans notre coin² sans que ça gêne. Pas en soirée serious.
J'entends bien qu'il faut "se recentrer sur la guilde", mais pour moi ce qui l'avait décentrée c'était l'exclusion de nos commanders sur un vocal autre que nous les joueurs. Absolument pas le fait d'aller sur TS machin ou TS truc.
Nous sommes responsables de l'ambiance et donc de la réussite de notre map dès que nos présentons ce genre d'effectifs, soyons de grands bonhommes et jouons sur TS vizu les dimanche lundi !

Et en plus ça taira les timides qui sont à l'aise sur mumble CPC (moi le premier)  ::P: 


Et prenez tous de la stabilité perso dans la limite du possible. C'est bête mais ça change la vie sur un inc, ça vous permet  de faire vos deux roulades de côté pour sauver vos miches et canarder les ennemis.

----------


## Zepolak

Pas grand chose à rajouter au post de Ptit Gras.

----------


## Kayato

Mouais je suis moyennement convaincu par le TS Vizu mais faut faire un effort. CPC sera ptet la première guilde à aller entièrement sur le TS Vizu et à perdre son vocal qui lui est propre.

Sinon avec moins de blabla les résultats auraient été les mêmes. Je suis d'accord qu'il faut réduire l'activité Mumble, mais il ne faut pas mettre de coté les résultats de ce soir. Avec un vocal plus calme les scores auraient été identiques, on a clairement pas le niveau RG pour le moment, à nous de nous améliorer (plus de stab, plus de guerrier, etc ...).

Pour faire un résumé, on a une guilde non spécialisée dans le serious, avec seulement sa 3ème soirée "serious" et qui s'entraine 1 à 2 fois par semaine (ce qui est trop peu pour moi) face à un groupe de gars qui jouent tous les soirs ensemble depuis plusieurs mois.

----------


## Korbeil

> Idem qu'Ananas : tant qu'on parlera trop on arrivera pas à des résultats intéressants, car il faut bien l'avouer en face ce ne sont plus les option. 
> J'essayerais donc de me taire parce que je parle énormément, et je pense qu'il faut aller dans cette direction.
> 
> Le point qui m'embête c'est que pour la deuxième soirée consécutive le PU se plaint de l'absence de monde sur TS vizu et que les lead sont arrivés vers 23h. Nos premiers tomes ont "coupé des CPC" Phazon puis Zepo au départ. On les voyait plus. Avec un tome ils étaient sur TS Vizu et plus avec leurs fidèles palmipèdes, et on a eu une grosse baisse de fréquentation.
> On peut contenter tout le monde en envoyant tous les CPC sur TS Vizu pour les soirées serious. Il ne faut pas se leurrer, on approche des 20-25 *ce qui fait de nous le plus gros groupe de la carte*. Partant de là toute la carte compte sur nous et a besoin de nous. En soirée non serious, on est 8 coin² donc on peut faire notre truc dans notre coin² sans que ça gêne. Pas en soirée serious.
> J'entends bien qu'il faut "se recentrer sur la guilde", mais pour moi ce qui l'avait décentrée c'était l'exclusion de nos commanders sur un vocal autre que nous les joueurs. Absolument pas le fait d'aller sur TS machin ou TS truc.
> Nous sommes responsables de l'ambiance et donc de la réussite de notre map dès que nos présentons ce genre d'effectifs, soyons de grands bonhommes et jouons sur TS vizu les dimanche lundi !
> 
> Et en plus ça taira les timides qui sont à l'aise sur mumble CPC (moi le premier) 
> ...


Gros pluzun !

----------


## Ardibol

Ma vision du serious, c'était qu'on essayait d'etre plus efficace, plus à l'écoute d'un lead.. entre nous... donc pas pour leader les PU ce soir là. Je ne suis pas commander, je n'oeuvre pas à la répartition des commanders sur les maps, mais je trouve dommage que ce soit forcement un commander CPC qui soit toujours assigné...

Quant à la soirée, vite arrêté, trop de démocratie sur le mumble pour la soirée serious... sur l'attaque sur garni, injouable pour moi avec du lag (pas mieux que le clipping d'hier soir).

----------


## Sahifel

Quelques idées qui peuvent peut-être intéresser et aider à s'améliorer :

- organiser des soirées (ou des temps de jeu) autour de tactiques définies afin de travailler la cohésion de groupe et les automatismes de chacun (défense sur réception d'un bus, défense d'un point, contrôle d'une zone, attaque d'une zone fixe, contournement etc etc...)

- présence pour les phases de jeu d'un lead tactique occupé à gérer le combat, les placements etc et d'un lead stratégique occupé à gérer les actions à faire sur la map etc

- définition des différents rôles qu'un canard peut jouer dans le groupe : cc les ennemis, contrôler une zone, faire de gros dégâts, soutien, mobilité... (ex : warrior=CC AOE, gardien = contrôle de zone, voleur gros DPS monocible, élem gros DPS AOE, necro gros dégâts d'altération AOE etc...)
(bien sûr ceci n'est pas figé)

- évaluation de l'effectif et des rôles présents avant de démarrer une session de jeu afin de savoir ce qui sera réalisable...

- travailler les petits automatismes comme : les départs, le buff rapidité, les classes sans aoe sur les armes de sièges, se cacher dans les tours etc etc...

- Quant à la tondeuse il faudrait peut-être prévoir une phase avant de commencer à traverser, la plus rapide possible (genre 2 sec max si réalisable), où les warriors cc le bus, les distants claquent tous leurs skills pour faire de gros dégâts et ensuite on traverse ensemble ; afin que les squishy survivent à l'impact initial absorbé en partie par les cac et puissent traverser ?

Peut-être devrions nous prévoir une soirée, ou tout du moins une partie de soirée, à échanger nos idées ?

My 2 cents...

----------


## Thimill

> Peut-être devrions nous prévoir une soirée, ou tout du moins une partie de soirée, à échanger nos idées ?


Caaaarrément !
Il faut absolument qu'on prenne le temps de faire une soirée pour discuter du pourquoi du comment, histoire d'éviter de le faire pendant le raid.
Désolé pour le flood ce soir, j'y ai grandement participé  ::sad:: 

Et d'ailleurs, je +1 toooout le post de Sahifel !
On doit absolument faire le point ce qui compose notre groupe avant de bouger et jouer en fonction de ça.


Pour le raid d'hier soir :
+ Si il y a un truc de vraiment positif qu'on peut retenir, c'est le scouting, un gros travail de scouting qui nous a permis d'avoir de bonnes infos assez rapidement.
+ Les déplacements commencent à être plus fluides et gros bon point, on arrive plus facilement à se dispatcher pour aller à des points différents (notamment pour les opérations de resupply)

- Caf ne savait plus où donner de la tête. Je t'ai connu en meilleur forme.  ::):  Du coup, l'idée d'avoir 2 leads, un tactique et un stratégique est plutôt une bonne idée. 
- Arrêtons la tondeuse mono-wagon posée sur des rails. Pour l'instant, notre tondeuse se résume à foncer dans le tas, sans aucune logique de qui est devant, qui est derrière, pas de contournement, juste un pack fonçant à l’abattoir

----------


## Caf

> Quelques idées qui peuvent peut-être intéresser et aider à s'améliorer :
> 
> - présence pour les phases de jeu d'un lead tactique occupé à gérer le combat, les placements etc et d'un lead stratégique occupé à gérer les actions à faire sur la map etc
> 
> - Quant à la tondeuse il faudrait peut-être prévoir une phase avant de commencer à traverser, la plus rapide possible (genre 2 sec max si réalisable), où les warriors cc le bus, les distants claquent tous leurs skills pour faire de gros dégâts et ensuite on traverse ensemble ; afin que les squishy survivent à l'impact initial absorbé en partie par les cac et puissent traverser ?


2 leads strat et tactique :
Je l'avais fait avec P'tit gras un soir pour la tactique de combat c'était lui et j'étais plutôt occupé à la stratégie sur la map. (Je sais plus si tu te rappelle, on avait tenue le camp de valrouge pendant prés d'une 1h)
J'avais trouvé le duo plaisant perso !

Tondeuse :
Tu mets le doigt sur un truc vraiment important car à chacun de nos impact et bien nous avons tous été stoppé par des CC en face.. et nous aurions due max CC sur le pont de garni P2 Ouest avant l'inc et idem pour l'inc de valrouge...

Bref cela dit les canards même si la soirée ne s'est pas couronné de succès en plaine, n'oubliez pas que nous avions juste RG en face et c'est ce qui se fait de mieux en raid Opti en europe sur GW2. Difficile de les tomber comme ça avec aussi peu d'entrainement...
N'oubliez pas non plus que nous avons gardé 2 tours + 1 fort sans compter tout les camps et stratégiquement c'était très bon notre carte a très bien tiqué pour les points au classement général.

Sinon comme l'a souligné Kayato, il nous manque vraiment des guerriers/gardiens... nous avons vraiment trop peu de plaques dans nos raid pour espérer avoir un impact correct sur des groupes opti. Même si je suis persuadé que nous aurions eu des résultat bien différents avec d'autres guildes en face que RG, si cela avait été Option on aurait ramassé des sacs toute la soirée.  :Cigare: 

---------- Post added at 07h44 ---------- Previous post was at 07h34 ----------




> Bonjour à tous alors cette semaine on revient en force avec nos amis CDD sur la même map et nous avons réfléchis à une coopération encore plus poussé qu'à notre habitude.
> 
> C'est à dire que nous allons tous très régulièrement nous réunir dans un même vocal pendant la semaine entre le dimanche et le jeudi.
> Ils vont autant que possible venir sur notre vocal, car nous le savons tous, le canard est très frileux quant à un éventuel voyage vocal.
> 
> Ça serait peut-être bien qu'on aille aussi chez eux, par respect car le mumble c'est chiant à installer autant que le TS pour les canards, au moins pendant une soirée voir 2 soirées bref à réfléchir !!
> 
> *Cette semaine est donc placé sous la bannière de l’Opération Canari !!*
> 
> ...


*Ce soir entre 20/21h rendez-vous sur le TS CDD nous allons être très, très nombreux et profiter de leur façon de faire !
Les infos de connexion du TS CDD seront affiché sur le message de guilde !

OP Canari Inc !! Départ 21h !*

----------


## Vroum

> Sinon comme l'a souligné Kayato, il nous manque vraiment des guerriers/gardiens... nous avons vraiment trop peu de plaques dans nos raid pour espérer avoir un impact correct sur des groupes opti.


Désolé de vous avoir lâché en cours de route d'ailleurs, mais c'était injouable pour moi hier à cause du lag.

Pour le manque de certaines classes, on a une idée de la répartition générale du groupe d'hier ? Il faut voir aussi si il on adapte l'effectif à la stratégie ou l'inverse.
Pour les lourds : 3-4 gardiens, 2 guerriers de ce que j'ai vu.

----------


## meiKo

Personnellement je pense que pour les soirée serious il faudrait qu'une personne autre que CPC lead la map. Les autres guildes arrivent bien à jouer en solo non? Ils peuvent bien nous laisser faire de même 2 soirs par semaines.
Après il faut un CPC sur le TS Vizu pour communiquer avec le lead de map pour être plus efficace comme c'était le cas sur CBE la semaine dernière.

Ensuite j'ai aussi trouvé Caf plus hésitant que d'habitude. Trop de personnes donnaient des directives par moment. Peut être que ça n'aurait pas été le cas s'il y avait un lead de map...

Enfin je pense qu'on a un problème de stabilité. Je faisait parti des rares à réussir à traverser le bus. Et quand je me retourner je voyez a chaque fois une 15zaine d'alliés à terre. Ok il y avait des PUs avec nous qui n'était pas sur mumble mais pour les CPC on devrait tous pouvoir faire un aller sous stabilité je pense. Sinon il faut laisser tomber la tondeuse.

Sinon dans l'ensemble j'ai trouvé ça quand même sympa malgré les nombreux wipes sur RG :D dommage qu'on est pas vu beaucoup les marins pour récupérer des insignes  ::):  Je suis parti vers 23h je ne sais pas ce qu'il en a été après.

----------


## Skiant

Moi je pense qu'on essaie trop de suivre le même mode de jeu que les RG et autres pros avec la tactique de la tondeuse qui réclame une énorme coordination et des skills bien définis.

Vu qu'ils sont particulièrement balèzes pour les combats de masse au CaC, on ne devrait pas plutôt essayer de baser nos stratégies sur du kite et du harcèlement ?
Avec plus de skills de crowd control qui visent à séparer le groupe ennemi (les murs de gardiens balancés au milieu du pack, les fear de zone, etc.), on les fait sortir de leur zone de confort (le bus bien groupé) et donc ainsi on a plus de chances qu'ils fassent des erreurs et donc qu'ils tombent plus facilement.

----------


## Kayato

Un petit retour d'un RG sur nos impacts d'hier :



> On était beaucoup trop quand vous nous avez impacté je pense. Vous étiez genre 20 donc c'était pas équilibré :/ Vers 22h-23h ça aurait été mieux ^^

----------


## Ptit gras

> Du coup, l'idée d'avoir 2 leads, un tactique et un stratégique est plutôt une bonne idée.


Peut être pas mal en effet, puisque le lead stratégique pourrait prêter plus attention aux infos données sur les TS par les scouts divers (ce que Caf ne pouvait absolument pas faire hier à cause du bordel).
Par contre si on a un lead de combat, les débats "on devrait faire ça" "je pense qu'il faut faire ci" ils doivent disparaître. Un lead de combat ça se suit et ça marchera uniquement si 100% du groupe ne pose pas de questions et fait exactement ce qui est demandé. Que la solution soit bonne ou non c'est pas vraiment le problème du moment, il faut en discuter après. Quand on arrête le raid ou sur le fofo ici. Hier ça aurait du être ça mais on a tous trop parlé et du coup le pauvre Caf il donnait le mouvement et on était 5 à suivre  ::P:  Si la tondeuse ou le contournement proposé n'est pas bon, c'est pas grave, on fait un retour sur l'expérience pendant un moment plus calme.

C'est déjà une bonne chose qu'on soit plusieurs à émettre des idées pour s'améliorer, on va y arriver  :Cigare:

----------


## Skiant

> Peut être pas mal en effet, puisque le lead stratégique pourrait prêter plus attention aux infos données sur les TS par les scouts divers (ce que Caf ne pouvait absolument pas faire hier à cause du bordel).
> Par contre si on a un lead de combat, les débats "on devrait faire ça" "je pense qu'il faut faire ci" ils doivent disparaître. Un lead de combat ça se suit et ça marchera uniquement si 100% du groupe ne pose pas de questions et fait exactement ce qui est demandé. Que la solution soit bonne ou non c'est pas vraiment le problème du moment, il faut en discuter après. Quand on arrête le raid ou sur le fofo ici. Hier ça aurait du être ça mais on a tous trop parlé et du coup le pauvre Caf il donnait le mouvement et on était 5 à suivre  Si la tondeuse ou le contournement proposé n'est pas bon, c'est pas grave, on fait un retour sur l'expérience pendant un moment plus calme.
> 
> C'est déjà une bonne chose qu'on soit plusieurs à émettre des idées pour s'améliorer, on va y arriver


Ouais, sauf qu'un "lead de combat" doit avoir une certaine légitimité que Caf n'a pas encore. 
Tout le monde y va de son grain de sel parce que Caf n'a jamais été autoritaire et qu'il a fait des erreurs (ça arrive) que les gens se sont empressés de lui faire remarquer (moi compris, mea culpa).

Et, encore une fois, je ne suis pas convaincu que tenter de copier/coller des tactiques qui sont utilisées par un groupe qui ne nous ressemble en rien soit une bonne idée.

Mais sinon, le fait d'avoir deux lead, ouais, carrément.

----------


## Narquois

Voici mon humble retour sur ma participation à la soirée d'hier (et un comparatif aux deux soirées serious sur EBG). [Les critiques se veulent constructives]

Globalement, je n'ai pas le sentiment d'efficacité que j'ai eu lors des deux soirées serious précédentes (dans un contexte différent EBG vs Territoires frontaliers).

Moins de rassemblement et moins d'attente pour se regrouper que sur EBG (arrivé en retard, j'ai un peu lutté pour retrouver le groupe)Trop de bla bla sur le Mumble avec ordre et contre ordre. Il y a même eut des changements d'ordres en plein milieu d'une manœuvre (lorsqu'on a chargé coté Ouest de Garni en P2), tu te retrouves à quelques pelés dans le bus adverse.Ne pas partir du principe que tout le monde maîtrise les objectifs et tout ce qui va avec (j'avais le sentiment, mais c'est un ressenti, que plus d'indications étaient données sur EBG pour expliquer le pourquoi des décisions)

Sinon sur le sujet des PU, je pense que nous avons déjà pas mal de boulot à faire entre nous avant d'y intégrer les PU. Il me semble plus judicieux qu'un commander CPC (+ aide de camp, scout) se dévoue pour gérer un groupe sur le TS et qu'un autre gère le groupe CPC.

My two coppers,

----------


## Korbeil

> Sinon sur le sujet des PU, je pense que nous avons déjà pas mal de boulot à faire entre nous avant d'y intégrer les PU. Il me semble plus judicieux qu'un commander CPC (+ aide de camp, scout) se dévoue pour gérer un groupe sur le TS et qu'un autre gère le groupe CPC.


C'est, ce que j'ai fait  :;):

----------


## Narquois

Nan mais un vrai commander qu'a du charisme (pour que tout le monde se pack sur lui  ::rolleyes:: ) et qu'on a pas à rez parce qu'il meurt après avoir chargé tout seul!  ::P:

----------


## Korbeil

> Nan mais un vrai commander qu'a du charisme (pour que tout le monde se pack sur lui ) et qu'on a pas à rez parce qu'il meurt après avoir chargé tout seul!


Hier soir c'était catastrophique ... En effet.

----------


## Ptit gras

> Ouais, sauf qu'un "lead de combat" doit avoir une certaine légitimité


Faut qu'il commence à un moment sans légitimité pour s'en faire une. C'est presque même un des objectifs du serious je pense.

Panda : catastrophique car arriver à 23h15 quand le PU gueule depuis 20h30 tu partais pas dans de bonnes dispositions. Moi ce qui me gêne c'est de cramer un CPC avec les PU pour qu'on puisse faire notre machin dans notre coin. Les vizuniens sur TS sont carrément plus disciplinés que nous (vocalement parlant) et surement pas plus mauvais que nous en bus. Enfin j'ai déjà donné mon avis il y a 2 posts.

----------


## Korbeil

> Panda : catastrophique car arriver à 23h15 quand le PU gueule depuis 20h30 tu partais pas dans de bonnes dispositions. Moi ce qui me gêne c'est de cramer un CPC avec les PU pour qu'on puisse faire notre machin dans notre coin. Les vizuniens sur TS sont carrément plus disciplinés que nous (vocalement parlant) et surement pas plus mauvais que nous en bus. Enfin j'ai déjà donné mon avis il y a 2 posts.


d'où mon gros plus un sur ton post  ::P:  !

----------


## Kayato

> Faut qu'il commence à un moment sans légitimité pour s'en faire une. C'est presque même un des objectifs du serious je pense.
> 
> Panda : catastrophique car arriver à 23h15 quand le PU gueule depuis 20h30 tu partais pas dans de bonnes dispositions. Moi ce qui me gêne c'est de cramer un CPC avec les PU pour qu'on puisse faire notre machin dans notre coin. Les vizuniens sur TS sont carrément plus disciplinés que nous (vocalement parlant) et surement pas plus mauvais que nous en bus. Enfin j'ai déjà donné mon avis il y a 2 posts.


Ils ne sont pas plus disciplinés, quand les CPC sont sur le TS Vizu ils se comportent pareil. C'est juste qu'on est sur notre Mumble qui est à nous et qu'on a pris trop de mauvaise habitudes qu'il faut corriger pour bien évoluer. Ca va se faire mais avec le temps et à force de remarque sur le Mumble pour calmer les esprits et recadrer.

Pour avoir vu des CPC sur le TS FM par exemple je peux te dire que ca passe sans problème. Et je pense que justement l'aventure de ce soir sur le vocal CDD ne peut que nous faire du bien.

----------


## Zepolak

Faut garder le post de Sahifel sous le coude. Il est vraiment bien son post. Chacun des points est pertinent. 

Sinon avant de commencer la prochaine fois, je nous conseille de tenter voir si à l'arrêt on a déjà bien les boons stabilité & rapidité. Et de modifier nos compétences en fonction de ça si jamais.

Sinon pour le pick-up, je vous explique. Vizunah a quand même un petit souci au niveau du nombre des commandeurs indépendants. Ils se comptent sur les doigts des deux mains. À peine plus. Et c'est tout. Quand Zaebos a activé son tag pour répondre à la demande de Caf', les gens lui ont demandé de venir sur TS -> il a désactivé. Gwelicia est arrivé sur la soirée, mais il sortait de 10h de lead, il en avait marre. Bref, y avait que des commandeurs CPC. [Heureusement que Dream Quest Two était là quand un vizunien est passé dire "y a plus de commandeurs sur la homemap les gars, est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait venir ?"]

Et c'est pas comme si on était anonymes. On a le tag commandeur sur le TS. Et on est obligé d'avoir un CPC sur TS. Bref... Vous voyez le tableau. Panda veut bien faire le lien, mais il ne pourra pas le faire à chaque fois d'ailleurs (on va éviter de le cramer comme avec Siyuan). Et c'est l'évidence même que tu ne peux pas laisser les vizuniens sans lead pendant un prime. Mettez-vous à leur place. Ça heurterait le moral des gens de façon bien forte. Breeef, le serpent qui se mort la queue.

Bref je vois pas trop de solutions, mais je pense que le TS VS lors des seules soirées serious (et uniquement celle-là) peut être un moindre mal. En plus, tous les gens qui veulent pas faire de serious (oui qui lagguent comme des gorets et ne peuvent faire que du roaming) pourraient se retrouver sur le mumble peinard du coup.

----------


## Koops

> 2 leads strat et tactique :
> Tu mets le doigt sur un truc vraiment important car à chacun de nos impact et bien nous avons tous été stoppé par des CC en face.. et nous aurions due max CC sur le pont de garni P2 Ouest avant l'inc et idem pour l'inc de valrouge...
> 
> Sinon comme l'a souligné Kayato, il nous manque vraiment des guerriers/gardiens... nous avons vraiment trop peu de plaques dans nos raid pour espérer avoir un impact correct sur des groupes opti. Même si je suis persuadé que nous aurions eu des résultat bien différents avec d'autres guildes en face que RG, si cela avait été Option on aurait ramassé des sacs toute la soirée. [COLOR="Silver"]


N’espérez même pas réussir vraiment la tondeuse contre des groupes un tant soit peu correct sans un raid full stabilité à l'impact. C'est le buff de base pour ce genre de stratégie sans ce n'est même pas la peine d'essayer  :;):

----------


## Charmide

Chuis content que Sahifel soit venu poster son retour sur le forum en plus de le faire à l'oral  :;): 

Je pense que ça se résume en deux points si on veut faire avancer la chose: plus de réflexion et de planification sur ce qu'on veut faire. Avant le jeu, et l'organisation suivra. 

Qui serait dispo pour croiser des retours et discuter de theorycrafting, d'organisation, de stratégies etc..? Organiser cette "réunion"? Ça peut potentiellement être long et chiant; mais on peut en tirer beaucoup.

----------


## Ptit gras

Je fais un post en début d'aprem sur l'amélioration du groupe cpc dans son ensemble. J'éditerais ici ou je rajouterais un message selon si vous avez posté  ::ninja:: 

Présent Charmide.

----------


## Korbeil

> Je fais un post en début d'aprem sur l'amélioration du groupe cpc dans son ensemble. J'éditerais ici ou je rajouterais un message selon si vous avez posté


En gros tu fais un post pour nous dire que tu vas faire un post ?  ::o:

----------


## Zepolak

Moi j'aime bien le theorycraft, mais on doit faire avec ce qu'on a, avec les données que panda_ a récupéré, et notamment notre déficit de guerriers (qui l'eut crû ?).
Faut que je me récupère un cor, aussi, du coup. Pour les séances déplacement de bus, ça aidera.

----------


## Caf

> Faut garder le post de Sahifel sous le coude. Il est vraiment bien son post. Chacun des points est pertinent. 
> 
> Sinon avant de commencer la prochaine fois, je nous conseille de tenter voir si à l'arrêt on a déjà bien les boons stabilité & rapidité. Et de modifier nos compétences en fonction de ça si jamais.
> 
> Sinon pour le pick-up, je vous explique. Vizunah a quand même un petit souci au niveau du nombre des commandeurs indépendants. Ils se comptent sur les doigts des deux mains. À peine plus. Et c'est tout. Quand Zaebos a activé son tag pour répondre à la demande de Caf', les gens lui ont demandé de venir sur TS -> il a désactivé. Gwelicia est arrivé sur la soirée, mais il sortait de 10h de lead, il en avait marre. Bref, y avait que des commandeurs CPC. [Heureusement que Dream Quest Two était là quand un vizunien est passé dire "y a plus de commandeurs sur la homemap les gars, est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait venir ?"]
> 
> Et c'est pas comme si on était anonymes. On a le tag commandeur sur le TS. Et on est obligé d'avoir un CPC sur TS. Bref... Vous voyez le tableau. Panda veut bien faire le lien, mais il ne pourra pas le faire à chaque fois d'ailleurs (on va éviter de le cramer comme avec Siyuan). Et c'est l'évidence même que tu ne peux pas laisser les vizuniens sans lead pendant un prime. Mettez-vous à leur place. Ça heurterait le moral des gens de façon bien forte. Breeef, le serpent qui se mort la queue.
> 
> Bref je vois pas trop de solutions, mais je pense que le TS VS lors des seules soirées serious (et uniquement celle-là) peut être un moindre mal. En plus, tous les gens qui veulent pas faire de serious (oui qui lagguent comme des gorets et ne peuvent faire que du roaming) pourraient se retrouver sur le mumble peinard du coup.


Oui enfin Zepo n'oublie pas que les Canards ont tous raqué pour les tome de commander et que c'est pas pour envoyer les tomes sur le TS VS pour pas froisser les 10pu rageux... Personnellement je suis pour activer tous les tomes dispo sur la map pour indiquer la positions de TOUS les groupes guildes. Ca nous permet de plus facilement nous coordonner. Les PU désolé mais ils n'ont qu'à suivre ou suivre un commander indépendant et basta.

On peut pas arranger tout le monde... Hier soir en plein prime entre les CPC/CDD/META/STORM on avait la majorité des joueurs présents de la map... on va pas s’empêcher de se coordonner correctement pour une minorité.
Hier nous étions en majorité et c'est notre façon de jouer qui doit primer, si par contre au contraire le PU est plus nombreux et bien ça doit être le contraire.

Ce soir nous allons être très très nombreux sur le TS CDD, si tu veux rater ta soirée en allant sur le TS VS grand bien t'en fasse mais perso je louperai pas cette soirée et j'irai sur le TS CDD.
Et si Loezia, Ryuji ont besoin de mon tag pour spliter les raid pour supply ou générer une double attaque etc et bien je m'en servirai sans me soucier des 10 PU pas contents sur la map... on vient assez souvent sur le TS VS le matin, après midi, nuit... mais le soir c'est pour nos guildes et point barre !

Honnêtement ça commence à me souler d'entendre "non on active pas car les 4 pu du coin seront pas content" laule mais Zepo c'est qui a payé les tomes ? Eux, les pick-up ?

----------


## Charmide

Je pense que dans le domaine, on a 'trop' réussi à faire passer le message de l'organisation via TS Vizu. 
Faut que les gens commencent à distinguer les "groupes guilde" du lead map; se dire qu'un icône bleu de signifie pas toujours la même chose. 

Débattre sur le /m quand y'a des gens qui protestent, c'est oeuvre de pédagogie qui pour moi va dans le bon sens. 

(Je me marre encore du fait qu'il y a possiblement des gens qui ont essayé de me rejoindre quand je l'avais activé juste pour indiquer la position des RG  ::ninja:: )

J'aime bien ce post à ce sujet, pour ceux qui l'aurait raté.

---------- Post added at 12h09 ---------- Previous post was at 12h03 ----------

Sinon les mecs, faites un tour sur le topic de l'elem pour voir (on en a parlé hier aussi). 
Et ensuite refaites le tour de l'intégralité des compétences de votre classe maintenant que vous avez une bonne expérience du W3 et des situations dans lesquelles on se retrouve régulièrement, demandez vous les limitations de chacune et faites des tests si vous avez un doute. 

S'pas possible de passer à côté de trucs pareils  ::o:

----------


## Arkane Derian

Soirée très frustrante hier soir pour ma part. C'était ma première en mode serious et paradoxalement, j'ai trouvé notre groupe bien plus discipliné (que ce soit en jeu ou sur le mumble) vendredi soir au reset. Quelques remarques :

- Il ne doit y avoir que le lead (ou les lead si vous décidez de faire ça en duo) qui doit décider de ce que le groupe doit faire. Même si vous pensez qu'il se trompe, tant pis. Si on wipe, c'est pas grave, on est pas à une mort près. Les discussions, c'est pour avant ou après, pas pendant. Hier soir c'était vraiment à la limite du supportable, on se demandait si on devait suivre Caf ou Zepo ou Kayato ou P'tit Gras ou.... Bref, vous avez compris. *Quand vous désignez un lead, vous devez lui faire confiance et pas remettre en cause ses choix toutes les 5 minutes, sinon on se retrouve dans la situation d'hier soir avec qui Caf qui dit "Mais y a personne avec moi à Basse-Terre !"*.

- *Sur le mumble, faut vraiment que tout le monde se taise. C'est le lead qui doit aller chercher l'info dont il a besoin et pas que tout le monde qui balance au fur et à mesure que ça lui arrive.* Il doit être celui qui engage toutes les conversations. *Il pourrait être utile que le lead groupe avec les scouts*. Ces derniers pourraient ainsi lui fournir les infos en continu dans le canal groupe sans que ça parasite le mumble. Parce que le trouffion de base que je suis, il s'en carre que la guilde X soit au camp Z. Ca ne fait que couvrir les ordres.

-* Il faut vraiment faire quelque chose pour les buffs de vitesse, c'était encore n'importe quoi hier soir* avec tout le monde qui balançait son buff au départ et donc on se retrouvait encore avec des groupes étirés au bout de 30 secondes parce que tout le monde n'avait pas la même durée de speed et que tout le monde était en cooldown. *On pourrait décider que seuls les gardiens balancent leur zone au moment d'un départ après un repack, puis c'est les envout, puis les elems, puis on recommence la boucle gardien, envout, elem...*. Ca donnerait le même buff à tout le monde, et ça permettrait de gérer les cooldowns.

*- Tant qu'on en est au déplacement, personne ne doit être devant le lead* (hormis les scout évidemment). Là encore c'était n'importe quoi hier soir et la moitié du temps, Caf était au milieu de la masse. *Si vous allez plus vite que le lead, ben vous vous arrêtez de temps en temps pour ne pas le doubler.*

- *Je suis du même avis que Skiant, faut qu'on arrête cette lubie de la tondeuse, on vaut bien mieux que du combat de bus à la con.* Premièrement, le temps qu'on arrive au niveau des RG, le meta aura changé et cette tactique ne sera plus efficace. Deuxièmement, combattre le mal par le mal, c'est pas toujours la manière la plus judicieuse de procéder. *Le split avec deux groupes équivalents s'attaquant à deux objectif distincts de même importance serait à étudier je pense.* On perdrait forcément un groupe (celui que les RG décideraient de piétiner) mais l'autre groupe aurait un résultat et celui qui se serait fait piétiner aurait au moins la satisfaction d'avoir servi à quelque chose. Hier soir, à part accumuler de la frustration, on a pas fait grand chose. En face, ils ont fait ce qu'ils ont voulu quand ils l'ont voulu.

Voilà, j'ai clairement pas l'expérience de beaucoup d'entre vous, mais c'est les idées qui me sont venus en repensant à hier soir.

----------


## silence

J'étais pas la hier soir mais je suis globalement d'accord avec vous. La plus part des points soulevés l'ont déjà été, a nous de les travailler.




> Il pourrait être utile que le lead groupe avec les scouts. Ces derniers pourraient ainsi lui fournir les infos en continu dans le canal groupe sans que ça parasite le mumble. Parce que le trouffion de base que je suis, il s'en carre que la guilde X soit au camp Z. Ca ne fait que couvrir les ordres.


 Worst. Idea. Ever. Faites ca et ce sera le meilleur moyen de ne jamais avoir de scout. Le troufion de base il va lui falloir apprendre à être attentif et couper sa série sur l'écran d'à côté - vu le nombre de joueurs que je connais qui jouent ainsi je me doute que ce doit être le cas pour certains d'entre nous. Ca coupe le scout du groupe alors que son travaille est déjà pénible mais en plus ca limite son efficacité en ajoutant un délai dans la communication et en imposant au commandeur de suivre un énième channel. 
La solution serait peut être de travailler sur deux commandeurs comme vous le disiez. L'un stratégique, dans le même groupe que les scouts, communiquant au mieux par whisp en jeu, pour les infos les plus gobales, les moins urgentes. L'autre tactique qui doit de ce fait être très ouvert, capable de rester concentré sur le bus et de distinguer l'intervention des scouts, avec lequel communiquer certaines infos de scout en vocal pour avoir la réactivité et la précision nécessaires.




> Ne pas partir du principe que tout le monde maîtrise les objectifs et tout ce qui va avec (j'avais le sentiment, mais c'est un ressenti, que plus d'indications étaient données sur EBG pour expliquer le pourquoi des décisions)


Si et c'est justement l'attitude à adopter en serious. On ne peut pas se permettre d'y être didactique, c'est à nous de prendre l'habitude de nos leads et de les comprendre, c'est à nous de les suivre et non l'inverse. On fait suffisamment peu de soirées serious pour que ceux qui cherchent encore à découvrir le RvR puissent s'y intégrer en étant chouchoutés. Pour le reste il va falloir apprendre à la fermer, à suivre le wipe et à être indépendants. D'autant qu'il reste les phases de déplacement, de repack et les réunions qu'on envisage, voir des moments ou l'on roulera sur les options, pour que le lead puisse détailler son raisonnement et que l'on puisse lui dire tout le mal qu'on en pense.

Et si cette semaine je ne suis pas dispo ce sera quand vous voudrez pour ces fameuses réunions chiantes.

----------


## Skiant

> - *Je suis du même avis que Skiant, faut qu'on arrête cette lubie de la tondeuse, on vaut bien mieux que du combat de bus à la con.* Premièrement, le temps qu'on arrive au niveau des RG, le meta aura changé et cette tactique ne sera plus efficace. Deuxièmement, combattre le mal par le mal, c'est pas toujours la manière la plus judicieuse de procéder. *Le split avec deux groupes équivalents s'attaquant à deux objectif distincts de même importance serait à étudier je pense.* On perdrait forcément un groupe (celui que les RG décideraient de piétiner) mais l'autre groupe aurait un résultat et celui qui se serait fait piétiner aurait au moins la satisfaction d'avoir servi à quelque chose. Hier soir, à part accumuler de la frustration, on a pas fait grand chose. En face, ils ont fait ce qu'ils ont voulu quand ils l'ont voulu.


Pour moi, c'est même pas une question de "valoir plus que ça", la tondeuse est une tactique qui demande énormément de compétences pour être mise en place efficacement, et les RG font ça très bien. C'est juste que je ne pense pas que cette tactique soit adaptée au groupe CPC.

----------


## Vroum

Bah c'est comme tout, ça viendra pas tout seul.
Donc soit on reste dans cette optique, et on travaille les différentes phases (scouts et mobilité pour avoir toujours l'initiative, buffs et contrôles pour l'impact, les phases de temporisations, ...) soit on part vers autre chose et on le travaille aussi.

----------


## Charmide

Scout & mobilité, ça me fait penser que dans les "soirées à thème" que propose Sahifel, y'en a une "hit and run" à la WL. On pose des béliers, on descend 30 ou 40% de porte, on court au bon moment (juste avant que le bus de 40 se ramène, mais pas avant de l'avoir fait se déplacer pour rien). On va immédiatement resupply, on fait ça autre part, ensuite on revient à la porte précédente, on re-tape, on re-court..
 :Bave:

----------


## Ananas

Wais, on roam quoi  ::P: 

Ca fait des plombes que je dit à qui veut l'entendre (pas grand monde, donc) que c'est une excellente idée de nous diviser en petits groupe. Déjà, ça permet au prolos faire autre chose que mourir en regardant un diaporama, et surtout, on a eu de nombreux exemples de ce que peu de personnes peuvent faire si elles ont les ballz of steelz qu'il faut (genre la prise de garni a 4, hein, *HEIN §§§*).


De toute façon le constat est bien clair, à bus contre bus on se fait rétamer par les RG. Donc si on refait une soirée serious contre eux, ne les affrontons pas de face. On peut même les éviter, tiens, tant qu'on a pas un gros fort a défendre. Au lieu de ça, on fait des groupes de 10 qui s'occupent d'objectifs différents à l'opposé de la map.

----------


## Charmide

C'est du roam sauf que tu peux poser quatre ou cinq béliers  ::P: 

En parlant de ça, j'en ai déjà parlé à certains: je vais essayer de lancer une petite initiative pour constituer des groupes de roam by [CPC]; en heure creuse ou prime vide. C'est un format bien sympathique à jouer et on peut en retirer une bonne expérience je pense. Hésitez pas à me whisper ou à me mettre au courant si ça vous intéresse  :;):

----------


## Ptit gras

> -* Il faut vraiment faire quelque chose pour les buffs de vitesse, c'était encore n'importe quoi hier soir* avec tout le monde qui balançait son buff au départ et donc on se retrouvait encore avec des groupes étirés au bout de 30 secondes parce que tout le monde n'avait pas la même durée de speed et que tout le monde était en cooldown. *On pourrait décider que seuls les gardiens balancent leur zone au moment d'un départ après un repack, puis c'est les envout, puis les elems, puis on recommence la boucle gardien, envout, elem...*. Ca donnerait le même buff à tout le monde, et ça permettrait de gérer les cooldowns.


En fait ça ne changerait absolument rien, puisque le buff est cumulatif et reparti aléatoirement sur 5 personnes. Si on est 10 à lancer un sort de vitesse de zone qui dure 10 secondes, alors il y aura 500 secondes de rapidité répartis aléatoirement sur le bus. Que tes sorts soient lancés au départ ou les uns à la suite des autres. Le seul contre à cette absence de rapidité c'est d'avoir plus de buff de rapidité de zone, pour que l'aléatoire nous fasse moins de misère et que tout le monde en profite.


Pour continuer la discussion et emboiter le pas à Skiant, je suis de son avis. La tondeuse requiert bien plus de "skill" que ce que l'on voit en surface. C'est des combos en mouvement à réaliser notemment. C'est très difficile parce qu'il y a très peu de classes capables de poser un "champ" et d'y coller eux même un "finisher" dedans, du coup il faut une synchro au poil entre ceux qui posent et ceux qui finissent, il faut connaître les effets des combos que l'on peut faire avec les sorts qui ne sont pas de sa classe,...
Dur.

C'est pourquoi je propose ce mini pavé en deux parties pour améliorer le groupe serious :

*1) La stabilité*

- Elem : http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Armor_of_Earth Sort maxi cheat puisqu'il donne protection en plus de stab. Indispensable dans vos utilitaires.
- Voleur : http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Dagger_Storm A mon avis le seul ulti de voleur utile en combat de bus.
- Guerrier : http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Dolyak_Signet ou http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Balanced_Stance D'après ce que j'ai compris la pose d'équilibre est plus jouée que le sceau. Deux de vos ulti donnent aussi la stabilité dont http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Battle_Standard qui en donne 3 secondes de zone.
- Gardien : http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/%22S...our_Ground!%22 ou http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Hallowed_Ground Le cri est de zone et le sort consacré à un cast d'une seconde ou vous êtes fixés. Ce qui, à mes yeux, rend le cri bien meilleur que la zone au sol.
- Necro : Uniquement accessible par les élite http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Lich_Form (peu utilisé apparemment) et http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Plague Possibilité de trait votre linceul de mort pour qu'il donne la stabilité.
- Envout : http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Mantra_of_Concentration c'est très faible (2 sec) et les mantras sont peu joués car vous avez plein d'autres choses à faire. Bon courage  ::trollface:: 
- Rôdeur : http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Rampage_As_One qui me semble être un très bon élite pour du combat de bus.
- Ingé : étant en train de monter un ingé, je compatis. http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Elixir_S

On voit quand même que 8 classes sur 8 ont accès à de la stabilité perso (avec un bémol pour ingé et envout), et surtout sur des compétences qui sont loin d'être inutiles de base en 3W. Je conseillerais aux ingés et aux envouteurs de rester proche des gardiens  juste avant l'impact pour avoir plus de chances (ou pas ?) d'être touchés par leur cri de stabilité.


*2) Jouer pour le groupe*

C'est là l'essentiel pour moi. Si on joue serious on ne plus vraiment prétendre entrer en 3w avec son build PvE farm plinx. On ne peut pas venir en mode AoE + utilitaire "woputain jvais crever clickclickclickclick oufffffffffff". Il faut penser au groupe avant tout. Chaque bonus de groupe affecte 5 personnes. Chaque soin de zone soigne 5 personnes. Chaque boon de zone touche 5 personnes. Jouons pour le groupe.
Je prêche un peu pour ma paroisse puisque j'ai changé une grande partie de mon équipement pour devenir ce genre de joueur. Avec mon élémentaliste, si je tourne bien dans ma rotation d'éléments, je peux maintenir sur 5 personnes : 3 charges de pouvoir, rapidité 90% du temps, régénération 90% du temps et protection 90% du temps. *Le tout sans lancer un seul sort*.
Je sais qu'il y a des classes moins adaptées au jeu de groupe que l'elem ou le gardien, mais croyez moi il y a des efforts à faire sur chacun d'entre nous.

- Elem : Builds à base de 30 arcane pour mettre des buffs à tout le monde, vague des arcanes en utilitaire pour faire des combos, glyphe d'élémentaire en ulti (bien plus de soutien de groupe que l'espadon), dégâts de zone... on peut faire énormément de jeu de groupe dans plein de configurations différentes, profitons en.
- Voleur : Plus difficile déjà, refuge ombreux et écran de fumée me paraissent très importants du haut de ma faible expérience de voleur en 3w. Dégâts de zone corrects à l'arc, possibilité de CC importante sur un build venins (peu/pas joué ?)
- Guerrier : Les builds cris et builds banières sont connus et reconnus. Le build cri est très efficace avec de la durée de boon ! Prenez des armes qui font de l'AoE/CC et laissez les kéké faire des vidéos avec des hits à 33k en killshot, c'est pas utile en bus.
- Gardien : Possibilité de CC/AoE à l'arme importantes, possibilité de heal de zone (en cône), soutien sur vos sorts d'armes, mur de renvoi, bubulle, build cris et j'en passe ! La durée de boons est hyper importante ici aussi.
- Necro : Grosse AoE et énorme contrôle de masse au bâton, build puits affolant, soin de zone, linceul de mort qui peut soigner de zone, tout est bon dans le nécro !
- Envout : portail, zone de renvoi, accélération, disparition, voir même build mantra et build phantasm (heal de zone pour les deux). Un envout est forcément un joueur qui fait du bien au groupe.
- Rôdeur : sort de soin de zone (healing spring), AoE décente mais le rodeur reste quand même en retrait sur le jeu de groupe. Ma connaissance est plus que limitée mais à mon avis les builds esprits sont pas viables à l'impact.
- Ingé : Possibilité de couvrir une zone entière avec des buff dès lors que l'on embarque des elixirs de partout. Assaisonnez votre barre utilitaire d'un kit (grenade ou lance flammes par exemple) et vous êtes prêts !


Ce ne sont que des exemples et mes connaissances sur quelques classes sont encore très limites, mais en jouant pour le groupe on peut se retrouver très vite buffés aux amphétamines avant même l'inc, on peut envisager avoir plus de la moitié du bus sous fureur, 10 stacks de pouvoir minimum, regen, protection et tout le toutim.
Et tout ça avant de se mettre à jouer "très serious" avec les combos qui offriraient ces buffs à l'autre moitié qui n'a pas la chance d'être affectée par les AoE.

Vous en pensez quoi ? Chez les élems on a déjà évoqué ces builds à grande durée de boons, mais j'avoue ne pas lire les autres topics de professions.

----------


## Korbeil

> En gros tu fais un post pour nous dire que tu vas faire un post ?


Il est finalement arrivé \o/
Et quel post !  ::P: 

Bon sinon, pour ma part, j'ai que le cri de stab en gardien, je pense pouvoir remplacer mon mur de renvoi par un autre buff, mais mon dernier sort (le tp à 1200 de range) je le toucherais pas, c'est mon engage principal !

----------


## Ptit gras

Faut pas enlever les murs de renvoi  ::o:  Il en faut juste assez entre les envouts et les gardiens pour boucler le tout je dirais. Mais vu qu'on joue à effectif variable ça complique un tantinet le truc  ::):

----------


## Arkane Derian

> En fait ça ne changerait absolument rien, puisque le buff est cumulatif et reparti aléatoirement sur 5 personnes. Si on est 10 à lancer un sort de vitesse de zone qui dure 10 secondes, alors il y aura 500 secondes de rapidité répartis aléatoirement sur le bus. Que tes sorts soient lancés au départ ou les uns à la suite des autres. Le seul contre à cette absence de rapidité c'est d'avoir plus de buff de rapidité de zone, pour que l'aléatoire nous fasse moins de misère et que tout le monde en profite.


Le buff qui ne touche que 5 personnes, ce n'est valable que pour ceux qui se lancent, genre celui de l'élem. Ceux qui se posent (le rideau de l'envout ou le zone du gardien), tous ceux qui passent dessus obtiennent le buff dans sa totalité, sans restriction de nombre.

De même, l'effet soit disant cumulatif de la rapidité, c'est en théorie. En pratique, tu as des restrictions. La zone du gardien, si tu passes dessus en étant déjà sous rapidité, tu ne gagnes qu'une seconde de plus. Et le rideau de l'envout, c'est encore pire, tu ne gagnes rien du tout si tu passes dessus en étant déjà buffé (le wiki signale ça comme un bug, je ne sais pas si c'est vraiment le cas, je n'ai pas vu mention de la chose sur le forum officiel).

Je persiste donc à dire qu'en enchaînant d'abord les buffs d'une de ces deux classes puis celui de l'autre, on serait sous rapidité quasi constante (il faut attendre que le buff tombe pour obtenir le suivant dans sa totalité). Ca demande pas grand chose niveau coordination, je pense que ça pourrait au moins se tenter, quitte à faire un test en zone PvE.

----------


## Ptit gras

J'avais remarqué des soucis en passant les rideaux et zones au sol en effet, je savais pas pourquoi. Merci !

----------


## Skiant

Je me répète, mais la stabilité perso en Nécro c'est de l'ordre du fantasme.
La forme de Liche est pour ainsi dire totalement useless, remplace tous nos skills par ses compétences propres qui sont franchement pas géniales pour rester gentil. Reste le trait pour avoir stabilité pendant quelques secondes quand on passe en Death Shroud, mais encore une fois, le DS remplace nos compés, et dans les 4 compés du DS, seule une peut être intéressante dans une optique de tondeuse. Sachant qu'en plus le cooldown de la DS est lié à la force vitale, donc très compliqué à gérer.

Donc, si vous pensez que chaque classe peut se coller stabilité ET rester utile pour le groupe, c'est faux.

----------


## Ptit gras

D'où la partie 2 de mon pavé : jouons pour le groupe, il y a des possibilités de stabilité de zone.

----------


## Skiant

> D'où la partie 2 de mon pavé : jouons pour le groupe, il y a des possibilités de stabilité de zone.


Et je continue à dire que plutôt que jouer Stabilité + Tondeuse, on devrait penser à d'autres approches. Ce n'est pas parce que ça marche avec les RG que ça marchera chez nous.

----------


## DD l'Embrouille

Je rajouterai que toutes les classes doivent penser en terme de phases d'attaque quand elles rentrent dans le bus adverse, je prend en exemple le nécro que je joue, pour moi qui ai le trait qui donne stabilité et soin + dégâts sur le drain de vie en linceul, c'est le choix que j'utilise en *phase 1*, d'ailleurs je n'ai pas le temps de faire autre chose, arrivé au demi-tour *phase 2*, soit le soin de groupe car on fait une pause soit on retourne dans le tas et je pose une série de puits et marques...




> Je me répète, mais la stabilité perso en Nécro c'est de l'ordre du fantasme.
> La forme de Liche est pour ainsi dire totalement useless, remplace tous nos skills par ses compétences propres qui sont franchement pas géniales pour rester gentil. Reste le trait pour avoir stabilité pendant quelques secondes quand on passe en Death Shroud, mais encore une fois, le DS remplace nos compés, et dans les 4 compés du DS, seule une peut être intéressante dans une optique de tondeuse. Sachant qu'en plus le cooldown de la DS est lié à la force vitale, donc très compliqué à gérer.
> 
> Donc, si vous pensez que chaque classe peut se coller stabilité ET rester utile pour le groupe, c'est faux.


Pour le mode tondeuse, en effet le drain de vie est le seul intérêt du DS mais il apporte de la survie et aussi ce drain soigne tes amis, le Ds je le coupe suite à la fin du drain, donc je perds peu de LF. Pour la stabilité en  ulti, Plague est bien plus intéressant que Liche, et on est moins ciblable!!

----------


## Ptit gras

Ah ouais mais la stabilité c'est aussi pour contrer la tondeuse, même si on la joue pas les autres le font. Et les marins le font aussi d'ailleurs, on a pris des grandes charges hier.
Pour le coup je suis aussi de ton avis, la tondeuse c'était bien contre option mais contre RG ou le porte avion SFR on passera jamais.

----------


## Arkane Derian

Le meilleur moyen de jouer en groupe sans tomber dans la tondeuse, c'est de former des groupes de 5 autonomes, où chaque membre build en fonction des 4 autres. Ca permet de combler les manques de certaines classes (la stabilité du nécro par exemple) et d'avoir une grande modularité en terme de stratégie. Le groupe de 5 devrait devenir l'unité de base, plutôt que l'individu ou le bus. (Du coup, j'approuve l'initiative de Charmide même si je pense que se limiter au roaming dans cette configuration est restrictif)

EDIT : ce serait bien que tous les canards présents lors des soirées optis s'expriment et pas toujours les mêmes (dont moi). Vous avez tous un avis sur la question, c'est le moment de le donner. On est tous là pour s'améliorer donc hésitez pas à faire des propositions et/ou des remarques.

----------


## kierian

> *- Guerrier :* http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Dolyak_Signet ou http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Balanced_Stance D'après ce que j'ai compris la pose d'équilibre est plus jouée que le sceau. Deux de vos ulti donnent aussi la stabilité dont http://wiki.guildwars2.com/wiki/Battle_Standard qui en donne 3 secondes de zone.


Je confirme, le probleme du sceau du doliak étant que son CD va de 48s (pour ceux qui rechargent leurs sceaux 20% plus vite) à 60s (en temps normal donc) contre seulement *40s* pour posture équilibrée.

Si çà peut aider, pour un guerrier qui veux maximiser sa stabilité, je dirais à priori que  le truc est de lancer son utilitaire *"posture équilibrée"* juste avant l'impact, et une fois fait, la première saloperie (peur/étourdissement/stupeur/etc) qu'on lui balance à la tronche (généralement avant la fin de sa stabilité), son trait *"dernier rempart"* (le VIII de défense) s'active, et hop, çà relance une seconde salve de stabilité.

Vous pouvez de surcroît cumuler çà d'avec le trait *"pieds agiles"* (le III de défense) qui allonge la durée des postures de 25%, avec le +30% des avantages *de tactique*, çà vous colle déjà 12s tranquillou de base que vous pouvez encore augmenter avec *des runes d'eau et de moine*. (pas testé perso, je préfère virer les alté avec la rune du soldat qui se greffe aux cris) 

En bonus, pour ceux qui jouent comme moi les cris/soins (ou cris tout court d'ailleurs), vous avez *"secouez-vous"*, au cas où on arrive à vous coller au sol pendant que la stabilité est down, pour vous relever fissa.  ::):

----------


## Zepolak

> Si çà peut aider, pour un guerrier qui veux maximiser sa stabilité, je dirais à priori que  le truc est de lancer son utilitaire *"posture équilibrée"* juste avant l'impact, et une fois fait, la première saloperie (peur/étourdissement/stupeur/etc) qu'on lui balance à la tronche (généralement avant la fin de sa stabilité), son trait *"dernier rempart"* (le VIII de défense) s'active, et hop, çà relance une seconde salve de stabilité.


Justement non, lancer la *posture équilibrée* lance le cooldown de *dernier rempart* d'après le wiki.
En d'autre termes, avoir la comp dans sa barre rend le trait un peu inutile.

----------


## kierian

> Justement non, lancer la *posture équilibrée* lance le cooldown de *dernier rempart* d'après le wiki.
> En d'autre termes, avoir la comp dans sa barre rend le trait un peu inutile.


Au temps pour moi, j'étais persuadé que non ! _(je ne l'ai pas en comp' de barre ceci-dit, je me sers de secouez-vous pour briser l'étourdissement et me contente du trait)_

----------


## meiKo

Si on répartie 4 joueurs autour de chaque rôdeur on peut facilement faire monter tout le monde à plusieurs minutes de Puissance, Regen, Fureur ou Protection ^^ Mais bon c'est du bug use :D

Edit : Ah non ça marche pas avec la rapidité car ya pas de F2 de pet qui en donne.

----------


## Zepolak

Rien à voir, mais est-ce qu'on est d'accord pour accepter que les circonstances altèrent la tenue d'une soireé "serious" telle qu'on l'avait envisagé. 

J'entends par là que bon, les RGs en face, c'était une modification importante de l'environnement. Il en va de même pour une carte complétement vide de points possédés ou l'inverse. 

C'est CBE qui convient finalement le plus à nos tentatives de jeu en groupe massif. Si tant est qu'on garde cette idée. Mais on décide comment ? Vote ?

Et c'est quoi les alternatives à la tondeuse ? J'ai vu une proposition de jeux en groupes de 5x. C'est pas mal comme idée, c'est ultra modulaire même, mais on partait pas dans cette direction donc il faudrait repenser des trucs. 
D'autres idées ?

----------


## Caf

Heu.. Le hit and run ou le roam c'est ce qu'on sait faire de mieux chez CPC, enfin on le fait depuis longtemps. Ensuite hier on avait un groupe assez conséquent donc c'était pas mal de tester face à RG voir si c'était jouable... bref on retentera une autre fois mais pour le moment c'est pas du tout jouable.

Ensuite comme l'a souligné "Pryda [RG]" sur Jol en parlant d'hier soir : "Vous étiez pas plus de 20 dans les impacts c’était impossible pour vous..." Heuuu les gars on était pas censé être plus nombreux lol ?  ::ninja:: 

Travailler sur le combat de plaine c'est la seule chose qu'on ne sait pas bien faire et je trouvais que c’était pas mal de travailler cela, même si c'est RG ça nous apprend des choses.

Après pour le bordel vocal c'est sur que Caf + Charmide + Zepolak + Kayato + Panda__ + P'tit gras et bien c'est carrément ingérable il faut bien l'avouer...  ::ninja::

----------


## Korbeil

> Après pour le bordel vocal c'est sur que Caf + Charmide + Zepolak + Kayato + Panda__ + P'tit gras et bien c'est carrément ingérable il faut bien l'avouer...


J'suis parti après moi  ::(:

----------


## Ptit gras

Je viens de jouer avec mon fidèle compagnon Neo, qui a sortit son gardien en fractales.
Un build cris/durée des boons. Résultat 8 secondes de stabilité pour tout le groupe toutes les 24 secondes. Yabon  :Bave: 

Sans faire de la tondeuse y'a plein d'autres choses possibles en bus cpc, On peut se focaliser sur de la baston dans des petits corridors/ponts/..., de l'encerclement, de l'éclatement en groupes de 5, du double impact, du split lourd/léger avec tp mes derrière l'ennemi pour les légers,...

Il faut discuter tactique de combat et lead de combat à un moment. On a commencé en tondeuse parce que contre les pierrots ça marchait sans trop de difficultés d'organisation.

----------


## Caf

> J'suis parti après moi


Tu sais très bien que t'es un sale flooder vocal, et j'en suis un aussi tout autant que toi  ::P: . Mais il faut qu'on apprenne à ne pas interférer avec le mec qui se propose de leader le groupe parce-que c'est pas facile, on le sait tous autant les uns que les autres.

Ensuite si on a des choix stratégiques discutable, peu importe c'est sur le forum qu'on doit venir debrief APRES et pas pendant la soirée car c'est le meilleur moyen de se déconcentrer.

Quand l'un d'entre nous lead, on aura tous les uns les autres (lead) quelques chose à redire car nous ne voyons pas les strats et les dynamiques de la carte de la même manière... En partant de ce constat, il est aisé de comprendre que de donner un contre ordre ça fout le merdier dans la tête de celui qui lead.

En général quand je profite d'un temps de latence dans un fort etc... je matte la map et j'me fais un cheminement de plusieurs scénarios possible >> go tel camp re-supply >> si croix la ou la >> go tel ou tel objectifs... etc.. (un peu à la manière des échec). Bref et quand t'as un contre-ordre en plein milieu de ton cheminement ben ça fout le merdier dans ta cascade d'événements prévus et tu sais plus du tout quoi faire...

Bref je pense qu'on a tous assez d'expérience pour se faire confiance quant aux choix stratégiques prit sur le coup, c'est pas comme si entre tous les tomes CPC on en était à 2h de played... D'ailleurs Kaya/P'tit Gras il est pour quand le votre ?  ::P:

----------


## Ptit gras

Quand j'aurais un légendaire. Pas besoin du tome puisqu'on en à déjà 4 sur des joueurs actifs et que ça ne ferait que renforcer mon côté bavard, et on s'en passerait bien tous  ::P:

----------


## Korbeil

> Quand j'aurais un légendaire. Pas besoin du tome puisqu'on en à déjà 4 sur des joueurs actifs et que ça ne ferait que renforcer mon côté bavard, et on s'en passerait bien tous


On pourrait faire des split en 6 GROUPES !

(Comment ça c'est totalement stupide ?  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Tygra

Si on fait des groupes de 5 possiblement indépendants pour manœuvres stratégiques évoluées, je me permets de faire remonter l'idée du code couleur déjà évoquée.
Parce qu'entre les pseudos du forum, les pseudos IG et les surnoms affectueux, si on joue pas tous les soirs on sera perdus  :;):  
Groupe rouge, groupe vert, groupe bleu, c'est plus simple, pour les membres du groupe (se retrouver) ET pour le commander (diriger).

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Si on fait des groupes de 5 possiblement indépendants pour manœuvres stratégiques évoluées, je me permets de faire remonter l'idée du code couleur déjà évoquée.
> Parce qu'entre les pseudos du forum, les pseudos IG et les surnoms affectueux, si on joue pas tous les soirs on sera perdus  
> Groupe rouge, groupe vert, groupe bleu, c'est plus simple, pour les membres du groupe (se retrouver) ET pour le commander (diriger).


Ah non ! Si on fait des groupes, on leur donne des noms de canards célèbres ! Parce que "Groupe Picsou et Groupe Saturnin, vous rejoignez le groupe Calimero à Basse Terre !", c'est quand même beaucoup plus classe  ::P:  (et je recycle mes vieilles idées si je veux !)

----------


## DD l'Embrouille

Hum.. faire des groupes indépendants cela résultera chaque groupe sur son canal en vocal, je me vois pas être à 5 sans vocal en train de roamer, hors de question que je tape ou que j'écrive pour causer en groupe parce que je ne peux pas causer sur le mumble. Je vois la tondeuse plus comme une arme secrète qu'un bus lambda. Si l'on veut faire la tondeuse il faut qu'il existe un bus et la tondeuse CPC, que la tondeuse CPC ne soit pas considérée comme le bus de la map sinon autant suivre un commandant lambda comme un mouton, même sans vocal suffit de voir l'insigne. L'intérêt de la tondeuse c'est bien de transpercer le bus adverse de part en part, laissons le bus classique aux autres guildes ou alors si le tag CPC est reconnu comme étant le bus, créons un groupe secret^^

----------


## Ptit gras

Et si on est dans le même chan, le fait d'avoir des groupes de 5 indépendants multipliera le bordel parce que chaque groupe aura son idée/son ordre à donner. Je suis moyen fan, attelons nous d'abord à calmer le tout.
Ensuite au passera aux strats, et enfin aux builds. 
On sait déjà marcher après un décompte, dommage qu'on ai pas appris qqchose d'autre cette semaine  ::P:

----------


## Arkane Derian

Perso, quand je parlais de groupes indépendants, c'était uniquement en terme de build. Penser ces derniers en terme de synergie à 5 joueurs et non pas en build pour sa pomme (ou pour un bus, de toute façon le jeu n'est pas prévu pour avoir des synergies de masse). On resterait tous ensemble sur le mumble et le commandeur pourrait nous affecter des tâches particulières plus facilement lors d'un assaut ou d'une défense par exemple.

----------


## Charmide

Le chan se transformerait en lieu de coordination entre les différents groupes avec le lead qui gérerait les mouvements de chacun. Pas de raison que ce soit le bordel étant donné que y'a pas douze mille actions possibles: tu cours, tu te ressuply ou tu poses des armes. Au pire y'a un tout petit combat et le Ctrl-T suffit comme instruction tactique. 
Y'aurait juste un relai sur le vocal pour faire part de la position/direction du groupe si nécessaire. 

Puis le truc qui serait excellent ça serait de faire des groupes de 6 où le 6ème est groupé en jeu avec le commandant pour qu'il voit la position de chacun des groupes sur la map  :Bave:  




> Heu.. Le hit and run ou le roam c'est ce qu'on sait faire de mieux chez CPC, enfin on le fait depuis longtemps. Ensuite hier on avait un groupe assez conséquent donc c'était pas mal de tester face à RG voir si c'était jouable... bref on retentera une autre fois mais pour le moment c'est pas du tout jouable.
> 
> Ensuite comme l'a souligné "Pryda [RG]" sur Jol en parlant d'hier soir : "Vous étiez pas plus de 20 dans les impacts c’était impossible pour vous..." Heuuu les gars on était pas censé être plus nombreux lol ? 
> 
> Travailler sur le combat de plaine c'est la seule chose qu'on ne sait pas bien faire et je trouvais que c’était pas mal de travailler cela, même si c'est RG ça nous apprend des choses.
> 
> Après pour le bordel vocal c'est sur que Caf + Charmide + Zepolak + Kayato + Panda__ + P'tit gras et bien c'est carrément ingérable il faut bien l'avouer...


Euh, le hit and run dont je parle comme stratégie de jeu on a jamais essayé, c'est pas juste attaquer des tours (ou fuir  ::ninja:: ), et le roaming c'est pareil, me souviens pas en avoir particulièrement fait avec les CPC depuis très longtemps, en ce moment y'a 0 ou 20 personnes dans le canal; et c'est pas juste attaquer des camps. 
Puis mélange pas tout, on parle de choses à explorer là, pas de ce qu'on aurait dû faire hier. Et le roaming, j'ai bien précisé vouloir faire ça hors-prime ou quand y'a pas grand monde, donc rien à voir avec les events serious. 

Puis ça serait sympa de pas me mettre dans la liste là.  ::o: 
Dans mes trois dernières répliques hier, il devait avoir deux tentatives de placer des info sans qu'on parle par dessus moi parce que je scoutais, et un "ça serait bien de pas tous parler en même temps"; tout ça avant que je m'en aille sans même dire au revoir parce qu'il y avait déjà assez de traffic vocal sur le canal. 
Le reste, c'est balancer des conneries dans des instants où personne parle parce qu'on est entre objectifs (et y'en a pas eu beaucoup hier).

----------


## silence

> Dégâts de zone corrects à l'arc, possibilité de CC importante sur un build venins (peu/pas joué ?)


Je pense le build venin très peu joué dans la guilde mais qui me parait très efficace sur les Cc. Un build Venomous Aura donne à la fois un certain pool de robu et de soins - soins plutôt efficaces sur le refuge ombreux - et accès à un des meilleurs talents du voleur. En conservant le refuge ce peut être deux venins à partager avec 5 joueurs - au choix sur deux Cc, un Dd et un débuff - voir un troisième si l'on utilise le venin de basilic en ulti. Avec un bon scouting on peut même facilement passer du venin de basilic à la tempête de dagues pour s'adapter à une grand chasse ou à une rencontre de bus.
D'ailleur sur le plan de la stabilité, avec une rune de Lyssa qui joue sur le taux de critique, c'est une purge de vos débuff et tous les buffs pour 5 secondes à chaque utilisation de son ulti. Soit toutes les 45 secondes avec le venin - le voleur Cc venin est une plaie à tuer en 1c1 - ou 13 secondes de stabilité perso avec la tempête.
Je pense y retourner pour les prochaines soirées serious même si j'hésite entre revenir à mon build venin 30-0-30-0-10 - pour aller chercher le coup supplémentaire sur les venins - ou rester sur un build tanky/critique - du genre un 0-30-30-0-10 ou autres. Après tout pour du Cc on a pas besoin de dégâts alté.

On a beaucoup de voleurs et un full venom share a certainement de quoi bloquer un bus quelques secondes.




> Après pour le bordel vocal c'est sur que Caf + Charmide + Zepolak +  Kayato + Panda__ + P'tit gras et bien c'est carrément ingérable il faut  bien l'avouer...


Et je n'étais même pas là.  ::trollface:: 




> Il faut discuter tactique de combat et lead de combat à un moment. On a  commencé en tondeuse parce que contre les pierrots ça marchait sans trop  de difficultés d'organisation.


This. Et les groupes optis pour pouvoir profiter de notre mobilité et ne pas surjouer en bus - on tiendra jamais les Rg ou à l'exception, on est d'accord. Bien sur il faudrait qu'Anet se bouge et priorise les sorts en fonction des groupes pour que ce soit vraiment intéressant mais ne rêvons pas trop.

----------


## Ptit gras

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R4ti2d_kNww

On apprend pas grand chose aux vieux singes du 3W que nous sommes, mais y'a quand même 2/3 positions de treb intéressantes  ::): 

Edit du soir : OP Canari sympathique en terme de kills et de roulage sur l'ennemi, nulle à chier d'un point de vue comptable (pas de GC sur map verte ?). Le lead TS au calme ça va bien mieux, et le bus de 70 c'est super moche mais c'était nécessaire.

----------


## Caf

> Le chan se transformerait en lieu de coordination entre les différents groupes avec le lead qui gérerait les mouvements de chacun. Pas de raison que ce soit le bordel étant donné que y'a pas douze mille actions possibles: tu cours, tu te ressuply ou tu poses des armes. Au pire y'a un tout petit combat et le Ctrl-T suffit comme instruction tactique. 
> Y'aurait juste un relai sur le vocal pour faire part de la position/direction du groupe si nécessaire. 
> 
> Puis le truc qui serait excellent ça serait de faire des groupes de 6 où le 6ème est groupé en jeu avec le commandant pour qu'il voit la position de chacun des groupes sur la map  
> 
> 
> 
> Euh, le hit and run dont je parle comme stratégie de jeu on a jamais essayé, c'est pas juste attaquer des tours (ou fuir ), et le roaming c'est pareil, me souviens pas en avoir particulièrement fait avec les CPC depuis très longtemps, en ce moment y'a 0 ou 20 personnes dans le canal; et c'est pas juste attaquer des camps. 
> Puis mélange pas tout, on parle de choses à explorer là, pas de ce qu'on aurait dû faire hier. Et le roaming, j'ai bien précisé vouloir faire ça hors-prime ou quand y'a pas grand monde, donc rien à voir avec les events serious. 
> ...


Sisi mais tu jouais pas encore, et WL n'avait encore arrêté.  ::P:  Et on m'avait dit : "Non non on pourra jamais coordonner les CPC pour faire ça" On avait réussi à se faire ce genre d'harass de porte/tour/fort/defense en étant toujours très mobile mais ça a été oublié après... Et au final on essai de faire quoi la ?  :tired:

----------


## Narquois

La file d'attente m'a tuer....

Après 1h30 d'attente, j'ai craqué...  ::(: 
Visiblement, Charminou en a tiré profit. Tant mieux! :;): 

J'étais spectateur sur le TS CDD en attendant, j'ai trouvé que c'était plus calme avec le lead qui demandait le silence  ::wub::  quand ca partait trop en cacahouette.

Alors quelle conclusion de la soirée d'hier?

PS : Sinon, j'intente un procès contre Panda_ pour diffamation, mise en quarantaine vocale sur TS injustifiée et violence via message en push de Caf ayant entrainé une ITT de 3 min.   :^_^: 
Je tiens à restaurer ma réputation : *Non, ce n'est pas moi qui a pollué le TS (parce que moi, je sais gérer le push to talk!* ::|: ) 
Mon avocat dit que je peux en retirer *1Opo*  en dommages et interets  :B):

----------


## Charmide

> La file d'attente m'a tuer....
> 
> Après 1h30 d'attente, j'ai craqué... 
> Visiblement, Charminou en a tiré profit. Tant mieux!


Pour finalement jouer un quart d'heure à cause du lag  ::sad::

----------


## Vroum

Bah en gros ça ressemblait à ça



On voit d'ailleurs bien sur cette vidéo le complot pour que les cacs ne fassent pas de sac  :tired: 

Donc en gros :
-Surpuissance dans les combats de plaines, avec une bonne organisation et surtout le nombre qui fait la différence
-Obligation de jouer la cavalerie pour sauver nos forts (peu d'upgrades, d'engins de sièges et de défenseurs) parfois sur le lord.
-Un manque d'efficacité flagrant pour prendre des structures (pb de supply, impossible d'être "discret" et des adversaires qui vont se concentrer sur leur seul point à défendre).
-Des pu qui râlent

Je pense qu'on peut arriver à partir de ce genre de soirée à sortir une organisation pour les soirées normales, avec un mode split par défaut, une bonne communication entre les différents groupes et la capacité de se regrouper ponctuellement pour déboiter du bus.

----------


## Kayato

On a surtout vu un nombre impressionnant d'armure lourde. Et mine de rien ca change pas mal les impacts.

----------


## Thimill

D'ailleurs, on organise une bonne grosse Grand Chasse pour monter les rerolls Guerrier/Gardien ? Je sais qu'il y en a pas mal qui sont en train d'en monter.

----------


## Zepolak

> D'ailleurs, on organise une bonne grosse Grand Chasse pour monter les rerolls Guerrier/Gardien ? Je sais qu'il y en a pas mal qui sont en train d'en monter.


Je dirais vendredi si le score n'est plus rattrapable  ::):

----------


## Ptit gras

Je fais un retour un poil plus complet, j'étais pressé de dormir pour passer la journée au ski  :Cigare: 

Je n'ai pu jouer qu'une heure mais WTF.
C'est pas le jeu de Vizunah, c'est pas efficace sur le plan comptable, c'est même pas marrant au 4eme impact parce qu'on est juste 2 fois plus que l'ennemi. Si le but c'était de faire la bite à SFR sur la taille des bus, je pense qu'on leur a fait la bite, que ça changera pas leur façon de jouer, et qu'on peut se remettre à la méthode Vizunienne.

Monobus donc on a passé cette heure de jeu à courir au lac, courir à Aska, courir au lac, courir à Aska,...
Tout en étant très limites à chaque fois (sauvetage 2 fois sur le lord d'Aska).

Aucune force offensive, roaming inexistant donc zéro pression au nord, et la défense aux choux : voila la conclusion du monobus.
Depuis le début de la semaine on dit que les SFR sont pas bons et tactiquement en retrait à cause de leur monobus, je pense que ça suffit comme preuve que ce style de jeu pue du cul.

Les 40 marins qui attaquaient lac, on peut les reboot avec moins de 10 personnes si le scouting est efficace et les armes de siège en place.
Les 40 sfrj qui attaquaient Askalion on les tenait à 10 personnes largement, sauf l'attaque aux golems, dans les même conditions.
En clair à 20 cpc on pouvait assurer la défense, les 10 hup qui trainaient pouvait roamer, cdd/meta/fm pouvaient faire de l'offensif.
Le "maxi bus" serait devenu un "gros bus", et n'aurait eu a back qu'une seule fois dans la soirée (pour les golems), pouvant passer son temps à harasser l'ennemi sans aucun soucis, les dépoiler en ravito et finalement prendre quelque chose.
On aurait pas eu à passer plus de 1000 ravitos en réparations dans nos positions en une heure, on pouvait les mettre dans l'offensif.

Bref c'était fun le premier quart d'heure pour moi, taper les ennemis invisibles en triple surnombre. Et puis après j'ai pris les boules parce que les Vizuniens du TS pâtissent de notre action (mais ça dérange pas grand monde à part Zepo&moi  ::P: ), parce qu'on a été inefficaces au possible, parce qu'on a déséquilibré les répartitions, et parce qu'on a pas scoré. En fait on a pris des ravitos.

C'était pas du beau jeu, la prochaine fois j'assurerais les tâches "ingrates" comme la défense et le scouting, plutôt que cette mascarade.

----------


## Ananas

Mon héros !  ::wub::

----------


## Caf

Je découvre l'initiative qui a été lancé ce soir apriori, mais ne voyant aucuns post y faisant référence je me permets donc de véhiculer l'information.

A-t-on demandé l'avis aux CPC si le fait d'aller passer TOUTES nos soirées "Serious" parmi les pick-up "non cpc" (et même plus vu que ce soir c'est aussi le cas) leur poseraient-ils un problème ou pas ? (nous sommes mercredi bien évidemment pas une soirée "serious").

*Bref je pose donc la question :* "Est-ce qu'aller passer toutes les soirées "serious" et même plus (vu que ça se passe aussi le mercredi) hors du mumble CPC pour aller sur le vocal public du TS Vizunah vous dérangerez ou pas ?"

----------


## Maderone

ça me fait chier !

----------


## Ptit gras

Je suis pour *s'il n'y a personne d'autre que nous pour lead PU*, ça évitera de couper un canard commander de ses canetons pour la soirée.

----------


## Korbeil

Je pense que tu n'as toujours pas compris l'intérêt de la chose Caf malgré ma tentative cet après midi, mais je pense que te laisser faire le relais TS/mumble à la prochaine soirée te ferra réfléchir un peu, donc j'te propose ça  :;):

----------


## Charmide

Ça fait quand même un moment que Caf fait du relais dans tous les sens.

----------


## Vroum

Comme Ptit Gras : si un de nos commandeur doit lead la map ok (mais ça serait bien qu'on arrive à faire nos soirées serious sans avoir à gérer ça à chaque fois), sinon vaut mieux rester sur le mumble et se coordonner avec le lead de la map via un ou des relais sur le ts, en whisp ou autre.

----------


## Caf

Sauf qu'il n'y a pratiquement jamais de commander pour leader la map... Cette semaine il n'y a eu personne de tout le matchup, donc dans ces conditions nous aurions due y aller tous les soirs.

Personnellement je suis pour y aller de façon très exceptionnelle comme ce fut le cas pour l'OP Canari ou nous y avons eu un gros succès car ça change de l'habitude.

Rien qu'hier soir le groupe CPC en RvR a été moins conséquent à cause de cela, car des joueurs voulaient McM comme moi, mais sur le TS VS non alors j'ai préféré aller faire autre chose. Si je suis chez CPC c'est pour jouer en priorité avec les joueurs qui composent la guilde car j'aime partager mes soirées avec eux, en vase clos.
C'est le principe même d'une guilde, d'un regroupement... Aller devoir passer mes soirées comme monsieur tout le monde, c'est pas ça que je suis venu chercher.

Aller recruter monsieur tout le monde, non c'est pas ça que je suis venu chercher chez CPC, pour faire référence au post de Ptit Gras qui pense que CPC a besoin de recrutement.... Les gens qui ne sont pas capable de supporter certain de nos troller et bien qu'ils passent leur chemin.

Que ces gens lisent un juste un mag CPC pour comprendre, ça devrait être un critère de recrutement tient, CPC c'est la communauté CANARD PC AVANT TOUT bordel !

----------


## Ptit gras

Je pense pas que CPC a besoin de recrutement. J'ai voulu dire que si les guildes GC allaient sur TS Vizu quand il n'y a pas de lead de map, alors les PU sérieux qui ne font pas partie des structures importantes du 3W seraient plus à même de rejoindre celles-ci après en avoir découvert l'ambiance. Et ça fait d'une pierre deux coups (et même plus) parce que toutes les guildes GC recrutent, ça continue à diminuer le nombre de PU "solo" et donc augmente le niveau de jeu global, ça diminue le nombre de PU se plaignant qu'il n'y a pas de lead sur TS, et blablabla.

Hier soir j'étais crevé et Ryuji à découvert le mystère de ce que j'essayais de dire après que tu sois parti  ::P:

----------


## Kayato

Alors là va vraiment falloir se calmer et arréter de râler à tout va Caf, tu en deviens aigri et insupportable.

Donc oui hier j'ai pris l'initiative hier de suivre le mouvement exceptionnel lancé par les Meta et les CDD pour remotiver le pu sur le TS Vizu. Oui "Mr Caféïne" n'a pas été consulté, en même temps il n'était pas sur le chan RvR a essayé de sauver la map avec Panda__ à 18h.

Et non le serious se fera sur le mumble CPC comme on l'a toujours fait sauf une fois exceptionnellement. *Hier à ce que je sache ce n'était pas une soirée serious.* Que ceux qui n'ont rien tiré de notre soirée serious sur le TS des CDD me le disent. On évitera ce genre d'initiative à l'occase dans ce cas.

Hier on a eu des gens motivés et ca c'est super bien passé. Merci les canards c'était une bonne soirée.

----------


## Caf

> Alors là va vraiment falloir se calmer et arréter de râler à tout va Caf, tu en deviens aigri et insupportable.
> 
> Donc oui hier j'ai pris l'initiative hier de suivre le mouvement exceptionnel lancé par les Meta et les CDD pour remotiver le pu sur le TS Vizu. Oui "Mr Caféïne" n'a pas été consulté, en même temps il n'était pas sur le chan RvR a essayé de sauver la map avec Panda__ à 18h.
> 
> Et non le serious se fera sur le mumble CPC comme on l'a toujours fait sauf une fois exceptionnellement. *Hier à ce que je sache ce n'était pas une soirée serious.* Que ceux qui n'ont rien tiré de notre soirée serious sur le TS des CDD me le disent. On évitera ce genre d'initiative à l'occase dans ce cas.
> 
> Hier on a eu des gens motivés et ca c'est super bien passé. Merci les canards c'était une bonne soirée.


Tu es qui pour décider sans consulter tout le monde ? Il est ou le post qui fait référence au changement de vocal ? Depuis quand une ou 2 personnes décident pour l'ensemble des joueurs qui composent CPC sans les consulter avant, c'est pas l'histoire de me consulter à moi... C'est l'histoire de consulter la communauté AVANT de prendre une décision. N'importe quoi, bref continuez comme ça perso c'est sans moi sur le TS VS, point barre.

Le fait accompli je n'aime pas, il n'y a eu aucunes informations diffusées ici même Kaya.... C'est ça que je reproche.

Pour l'OP Canari j'avais fait un post bien avant l'OP pour prévenir sans obliger personne, pour les OP matinale j'invite juste les gens à suivre s'ils le désirent.

Hier j'me suis connecté et j'me suis rendu compte que l'initiative était imposée à tous et la j'suis désolé mais c'est plus du tout pareil. Vous êtes juste en train créer un scission au sein du groupe CPC bien joué les mecs...

----------


## Kayato

Parfait. Démerdez vous sans moi j'en ai ma claque des chouineuses.

----------


## Guitou

> Hier on a eu des gens motivés et ca c'est super bien passé. Merci les canards c'était une bonne soirée.


C'était sympa et je reviendrai. Faudra juste être un peu patient avec moi, j'ai pas encore tous les bons réflexes. :/

Genre je connais pas les noms des forts et camps (en plus je joue en anglais, d'ailleurs c'était quoi le nom du fort au nord de notre TP où on a tenté de défendre sur le lord ?) et j'ai encore du mal à bien suivre le bon lead (hier je suis resté avec la flèche bleue qui défendait lac vert, manque de bol c'était pas la bonne  :tired: ).

----------


## Thimill

Déééésolé Guitou !  ::sad:: 
C'est un peu beaucoup de ma faute, j'étais énervé par ces mozafucka elem double-dagues, mesmers et voleurs en tout genre qui faisait un peu chier le roam.

Pour le débat du TS, calm down, calm down.
C'est bon, on a fait une soirée sur TS, on était pas monstre au niveau du nombre, Zepo a lead PU pendant une bonne partie de la soirée, et les quelques CPC présents étaient là pour le soutenir (On l'a beaucoup soutenu avec Sheah et Balstor ! Surtout sur le chan groupe  ::trollface::  )  'fin, moi je suis arrivé à 21h30, je l'ai vu comme ça.  
D'ailleurs on est repassé mumble pendant les passages où on faisait du roaming.

----------


## Ptit gras

Euh Caf tu serais pas en train de nous faire un pâté pour rien là ?  :tired: 

Y'avait 6 canards sur mumble hier au moment ou ils ont démarré la soirée, ils ont switch sur TS vizu pour aider mieux la map vu leur faible effectif. Je vois pas ou Kayato à "imposé" ou "décidé sans prévenir". Il était là et c'était la meilleure solution pour hier, basta. C'est pas un changement permanent de vocal ou je ne sais quelle autre connerie, faut péter un coup des fois  :tired: 

Enfin c'est ce que je comprends puisque j'étais pas là  :tired:

----------


## Guitou

> Déééésolé Guitou !


Ah euh non, ça s'est bien passé hier.
Je préviens surtout que y'aura bien un moment où je vais faire une boulette. Déjà hier sur valrouge (c'est ça, c'est bien valrouge le camp à l'est ?) j'ai faillit pull le camp avec le mesmer qui nous harcelait sur les trébuchets.

Sinon j'ai trouvé qu'en tant que "canard chair à canon" le TS a vraiment pas d'intérêt.

----------


## Hem

> Sinon j'ai trouvé qu'en tant que "canard chair à canon" le TS a vraiment pas d'intérêt.


Ca améliore grandement la compréhension sur ce qu'il se passe et sur comment se rendre utile. 
Après c'est sûr, ça n'a pas grand intérêt si on s’intéresse juste au frag et à l'enfoncement de porte. x)

----------


## Guitou

C'était peut-être particulier hier, on était un petit groupe "dissident" qui s'occupait de faire diversion loin du bus.
Du coup le leader que je suivais n'était pas celui qui animait le TS (en plus comme je suis noob je comprenais pas toujours tout ce qui se disait) il y avait même parfois plusieurs leaders différents qui parlaient (et j'ai déjà du mal à reconnaître les canards sur mumble, alors les gens que je connais pas...), donc ok ça informe de ce que font les gens mais ça faisait souvent parasite.

Après je débute en RvR, l'habitude aidera peut-être, mais en tant que nouveau ça n'avait pas d'intérêt.

----------


## Hem

Par moment les infos fusaient de partout et c'était difficile à suivre même en étant en plein dans l'action. Donc effectivement si tu jouais en dehors des bus ça devait être difficile d'en retirer les infos qui auraient pu te concerner. Le mieux aurait été de changer de canal tout simplement, les infos importantes étant diffusées sur le canal de zone.

Mais personnellement j'ai bien aimé suivre le double lead/bus sur un seul ts. Même si ça débite pas mal, l'action est beaucoup plus compréhensible que lors des soirée sur le mumble cpc où on a que quelques bribes d'infos sur ce que le reste de la map fait.

----------


## Guitou

Houla c'est poussé TS3. Comme c'était pas notre chan (en comparaison du mumble CPC) j'ai pas regardé ailleurs (je suis poli je m'incruste pas partout chez les autres).

----------


## Korbeil

Pour hier soir, j'me suis co vers 18h30, j'suis arrivé sur la map et c'était un peu hard.

Genre on était 7-8 à tout péter au début, donc on a repris du camp pour occuper un peu, à un moment, on voulait reprendre BT et là, je vois 2 golems sur BT, grosse panique. 
Après ça on a posé 5 chariots derrière lac vert (notre unique tour de la map à ce moment là), on s'est vraiment préparer à se prendre du golem dans la face.
Suite à ces chariots on a croisé ~5 golems au total, jamais pu les toucher, les marins étaient facile 40-50 alors que nous ne dépassions pas les 15-20 personnes.

C'est à peu près là que Zaebos est arrivé sur la map et à commencé à proposer à toutes les guildes GC présentes de se rassembler sur le TS pour nous permettre de nous rassembler et de pouvoir faire face à ce bus. Nous étions 4-5 CPC sur le mumble de ce que je me rappelle, et donc forcément, on y a été ...

Après non ce n'était pas prévu, si on l'a fait c'est justement pour se rassembler ensembles et pouvoir faire face aux saloperies de golems (on savait toujours pas où ils étaient d'ailleurs).
Les gens présents sur le mumble étaient d'accord, et je pense que s'ils étaient pas d'accord on aurait très bien pu rester sur mumble, suffit juste d'avoir un relai entre les deux.



Sinon concernant le TS et comment ça s'est passé j'ai vraiment aimé, beaucoup d'info certes, mais au moins seul les leads et quelques personnes qui donnent des infos parlaient.
On a eu un relais du lead vraiment sympa (passer de Zaebos à Zepo, ça fait un choc  ::trollface:: ).
Donc pour moi une très bonne soirée !

PS: en plus, grâce à mon imagination inexistante et au (foireux) pseudonyme que Troma m'a donné, j'annonce la naissance de ma guerrière (humaine à forte poitrine) nommée ... Pandoule !  :Cigare:

----------


## Hem

> Houla c'est poussé TS3. Comme c'était pas notre chan (en comparaison du mumble CPC) j'ai pas regardé ailleurs (je suis poli je m'incruste pas partout chez les autres).


Vu la taille du ts, je pense qu'il faut pas se géner si de nombreux chans sont vides.
Après c'est peut être moi qui fait l'erreur de considérer le ts vizunah comme mit à disposition pour tout le serveur.

----------


## Korbeil

> Vu la taille du ts, je pense qu'il faut pas se géner si de nombreux chans sont vides.
> Après c'est peut être moi qui fait l'erreur de considérer le ts vizunah comme mit à disposition pour tout le serveur.


Il est mis à dispo pour ceux qui jouent en RvR sur le serveur exactement  :;):

----------


## Guitou

> Après c'est peut être moi qui fait l'erreur de considérer le ts vizunah comme mit à disposition pour tout le serveur.


Perso c'était juste parce que c'était ma 1ere fois dessus, j'ai pas trop osé faire n'importe quoi.

----------


## Caf

Vous pouvez y faire ce que bon vous semble, les règles de bien séance sont les mêmes que sur sur le mumble CPC, c'est un vocal publique aussi.

----------


## Zepolak

Je débarque complétement après un pti sommeil un peu long ( ::trollface:: ) ce qui fait que la soirée d'avant-hier, elle est dans ma tête comme si c'était hier.

Alors, ici c'est CPC, et j'ai pas vraiment envie de faire dans la diplomatie, parce que si y a bien un endroit où on est censé pouvoir se dire franchement les choses... M'voyez...

Bref, j'ai l'impression que Caf fait une grosse grosse fixette sur le TS VS. C'est d'autant plus dommage que sans cet outil, bah, on peut direct dire adieu à un bon classement serveur & donc au "jouer pour gagner" qui intéresse plusieurs personnes dont Caf. D'ailleurs à ce titre, j'ai assisté à une conversation un peu surréaliste à 4h du matin où, parlant des CPC, quelqu'un disait "mais de toute façon, ils en ont rien à foutre qu'on se fasse défoncer" ce à quoi une autre personne (de sa propre guilde d'ailleurs) a essayé de lui expliquer que les guildes, toussa, certaine préférent jouer ensemble toussa, pas un problème quand y a un relais toussa.

Juste un feedback.

Sinon, je vais me rajouter au bandwagon des mecs qui répétent que quand t'as 6 CPC sur un chan mumble à 21h, c'est pas comme si pour décider d'aller sur un chan ailleurs y avait besoin de faire un sondage national des militants UMP. Kayato a demandé l'avis des gens, l'a demandé à Zaëbos ce qu'ils faisaient, et tout le monde est parti sur le TS VS. Et tant mieux d'ailleurs parce qu'on le négligeait depuis 3 jours.

Que tu fasses une fixette sur le TS VS, c'est une chose Caf, que tu accuses les autres de machiavélisme, c'en est une autre. D'un autre côté, j'pense que Kayato devrait prendre du recul par rapport aux propos de Caf'. Il fait pas dans la dentelle donc c'est à prendre comme tel.

CPC, c'est un plateau où chacun prend ce qu'il veut. Si vous voulez faire du RvR sur le mumble CPC (et pas sur le TS VS), suffit d'être sur le mumble CPC quand les choses se lancent. Parce que par défaut, les leads (moi, Kayato, Caf, Charmide, Panda) vont préférer faire jouer la guilde sur le mumble de la guilde. Sauf si y a pas grand-monde et que ça sert à rien. (Et qu'en plus on a pu être leadé par Zaëbos, ce qui était une première pour moi).

----------


## Charmide

J'ai un peu l'impression de me répéter sur ce point aussi, mais faut se dire que le mumble est un espace vivant.
Aujourd'hui on a débarqué dans le chan W3 à 5 alors qu'on venait de finir un donjon; et qu'il n'y avait que Ptit Gras et Caf là-bas qui essayaient de faire des choses. Bon, et bah à minuit on était une quinzaine avec des gens qui sont venus et repartis entre temps.
EDIT: On a aussi prit gentesylve qu'on a tenu pendant tout le prime, fait un ninja bien propre sur Garni..  :Bave:  (avant de se faire wipe sur Garni  ::ninja:: )

J'ai pas d'opposition de principe à ça malgré à aller sur le TS Vizu; mais à chaque fois que vous le faites lorsqu'il n'y a pas grand monde (même si vous êtes en mute sur mumble en même temps), vous empêchez un effet d'entraînement de se produire, ça fait des gens en plus pour se dire "bah il se passe rien j'y vais pas" (dites vous que y'a plein de monde qui joue avec nous qui n'a même pas TS d'installé)).

Donc sur la soirée ça fait moins de CPC en 3W, et à moyen-long terme j'ai toujours peur ça menace la survie de nos activités en 3W, ce qui est quand même bien dommage  ::sad::

----------


## Hem

J'ai vraiment du mal pourquoi vous vous prenez autant la tête avec ça... vos dramas puent la défaites parfois quand même  ::ninja:: 

Surtout que je pense que la plupart des concernés en ont rien à carrer de devoir lancer ts plutôt que mumble de temps à autres.
Y'a que sur le forum que ça semble déranger.

----------


## Charmide

Euh, si, je peux t'assurer que y'a des gens que ça embête et j'ai des retours réguliers là-dessus.

Et rien à voir avec la défaite, on a pas trop à se plaindre en ce moment.

----------


## Hem

Et c'est quoi qui embête exactement ? 

Le "je suis chez cpc donc je joue qu'avec des cpc" est tout même un peu con sorti de la part d'un joueur de mmorpg  ::(:  
Et les divers théories sur les conséquences que ça aurait de changer de vocal de temps en temps, ça m’étonnerait que ça soit une raison que sortirait un cpc lambda.

----------


## Charmide

::rolleyes:: 
Oui, c'est exactement ça le problème, c'est pas comme si on posait des pavés depuis tout à l'heure.

----------


## Hem

Merci j'ai lu vos pavés.
Ce qui m’intéressait c'est les "retours réguliers" que t'as reçu.
En gros je te demande quelle est la raison, simple et concise, qui en ressort. Pas ton opinion ni celle de caf.

M'enfin il est tard, c'est moi qui doit tout comprendre à l'envers.

----------


## Charmide

En effet, tu mélanges tout. Les retours réguliers que j'ai, c'est ceux des gens qui ne viennent pas en W3 si il n'y a personne sur mumble ou qui ne vont jamais sur TS.

C'est pas une histoire d'opinion, c'est un fait, j'ai déjà dit dans mon message que t'aurais lu que j'avais aucune opposition de principe à me barrer sur le TS Vizu, mais que je ne faisais que constater que ça nous coupait de beaucoup de gens. 
Et juste après, tu viens dire que tu vois pas le problème et que y'a que sur le forum que ça dérange. Bref.. C'est pas le mieux pour engager un dialogue.

----------


## Ptit gras

> Aujourd'hui on a débarqué dans le chan W3 à 5 alors qu'on venait de finir un donjon; et qu'il n'y avait que Ptit Gras et Caf là-bas qui essayaient de faire des choses.


Bande de communautaristes ! On allait ninja la garni à 2 avec Caf on était maxi chauds ! Vous êtes que des mecs qui stick le bus CPC vous  ::trollface::

----------


## Kayato

Vous vous prenez vraiment la tête pour une soirée de type "exceptionnelle" qui a eu lieu sur le TS Vizu  ::|:  A vous entendre on ne joue plus sur le mumble CPC ...

----------


## Skiant

T'façons, ce jeu est un échec.

----------


## dragou

> T'façons, ce jeu est un échec.


Pure, sors de ce corps!!!!

----------


## Zepolak

> Vous vous prenez vraiment la tête pour une soirée de type "exceptionnelle" qui a eu lieu sur le TS Vizu  A vous entendre on ne joue plus sur le mumble CPC ...


Oui c'est un peu la conclusion que je comprends pas... On a fait une soirée, sur les 7 possibles, sur le TS VS... Et euh... On n'a pas le droit du tout donc ?

----------


## Charmide

Je pense pas non. Perso, c'est juste que je tiens à notre petite communauté et que j'ai pas envie de la voir menacer même un tout petit peu (pour les raisons que j'ai expliqué), du coup je saute sur l'occasion pour la défendre  :Emo: 
Et c'était 2 soirées de suite hors mumble d'abord !
Après, vous faites ce que vous voulez. Je critique pas le déroulement du truc, comme Caf. C'est même moi qui ait placé le "go ts vizu" dans le message de guilde.

Et à propos de Caf, pareil, vous surinterprétez à mon avis, oubliez pas son style habituel, ie. le  ::trollface:: . 
 ::ninja::

----------


## Vaaahn

En même temps, il n'y est pas allé avec le dos de la pelle à tarte  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

> Oui c'est un peu la conclusion que je comprends pas... On a fait une soirée, sur les 7 possibles, sur le TS VS... Et euh... On n'a pas le droit du tout donc ?


C'est pas la premiere fois que les canards desertent mumble pour aller sur ts vs.

Ça me fait chier de l'admettre mais charmide a raison : si il n'y a personne dans les chans pvp, personne ne rejoindra et les refractaires au ts (dont je fais parti) ne viendrons tout simplement plus en rvr.

----------


## kennyo

Du monde pour se la mettre en 3W cette aprem ?

J'resorts mon guerrier chaud comme une patate  !  :;):

----------


## Ptit gras

Un revenant !  ::O:

----------


## Nessou

Kennnnnnyyyyyyyyyyyooooooooooo  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::

----------


## kennyo

Ça fait plaisirs de pas avoir perdu la main en 1v1 en tout cas.

Voleur, Rodeur, 2v1, ils y passent tous. C'est quoi les grosses bêtes noires du moment en face ? La dernière fois que j'ai joué y avait les Ruins qui repartaient la queue entre les jambes après qu'un gros serveur arrivait avec du renfort genre GF/Nugs.

----------


## Caf

> Vous vous prenez vraiment la tête pour une soirée de type "exceptionnelle" qui a eu lieu sur le TS Vizu  A vous entendre on ne joue plus sur le mumble CPC ...


C'est histoire de bien faire comprendre à ceux qui aimeraient aller plus régulièrement sur le TS, que non c'est pas possible. Parce-que quand vous faites ça (déserter le mumble CPC) vous menacez clairement l'équilibre et les habitudes des canards à venir délirer avec un Zepo/toi et d'autres en 3W.

Deux soirs de suite c'est beaucoup trop, on l'a bien vu. Un soir par semaine c'est le grand maximum à mon avis.

---------- Post added at 18h49 ---------- Previous post was at 18h47 ----------




> Ça fait plaisirs de pas avoir perdu la main en 1v1 en tout cas.
> 
> Voleur, Rodeur, 2v1, ils y passent tous. C'est quoi les grosses bêtes noires du moment en face ? La dernière fois que j'ai joué y avait les Ruins qui repartaient la queue entre les jambes après qu'un gros serveur arrivait avec du renfort genre GF/Nugs.


Il faut que tu goute à RG, ils croustillent bien tu vas voir.  ::trollface::

----------


## Vroum

Ou alors les SFR (comme ce soir) : ils sont autant dans leurs bus que nous (en mode pu leadé par Bagoras) sur la map. Du fun en barre quoi.

----------


## Ananas

Et sinon, on se la joue serious ce soir ?

Parce que demain soir...voilà quoi  :^_^:

----------


## Korbeil

> Et sinon, on se la joue serious ce soir ?
> 
> Parce que demain soir...voilà quoi


Bah ce soir, rdv sur le mumble les gars, si i'a du monde on ferra ça, bien sûr  :;): 
Et demain soir on peut annuler je pense  ::P:

----------


## Nessou

Ouais :d

----------


## Charmide

Tous là ce soir sinon on vous ban, merci bien, c'est aussi ça le serious §§

Fort opportunément, lundi prochain c'est aussi le 31, parfait  ::trollface::

----------


## Vaaahn

> Tous là ce soir sinon on vous ban, merci bien, c'est aussi ça le serious §§
> 
> Fort opportunément, lundi prochain c'est aussi le 31, parfait


Vu que je ne pourrais être présent aucun de ces deux soirs :

----------


## Korbeil

> Tous là ce soir sinon on vous ban, merci bien, c'est aussi ça le serious §§
> 
> Fort opportunément, lundi prochain c'est aussi le 31, parfait

----------


## Odrhann

:tired: 

Sinon bien joué, j'ai pas pu jouer ces derniers jours et savoir qu'en plus de la soirée supercroiseur, Vizunah a mangé SFR à pleines dents, ça fout la joie :D

----------


## Zepolak

J'étais pas là aux deux derniers serious... Ça a été maintenu ? On maintient pour la semaine prochaine ? (Sachant que je ne sais pas si ce sera pas préparation de la St Sylvestre m'voyez).

----------


## Korbeil

peu de monde aux derniers events, et je pense que ça serra de même la semaine prochaine, donc à reporter dans 2 semaines pour avoir un "vrai" groupe je pense  :;):

----------


## Anita Spade



----------


## Guitou

Mon elem se stuff et devient méconnaissable (exit la spé carpette, bonjour bambou qui plie). Il ne me manque que les bijoux (du coup je pensais à chopper un peu de healing) et les runes (tin c'est cher !).

Bref mylife off, je voudrais bien grossir les rangs du serious W3 (avec option "studious, me criez pas dessus je suis stagiaire"), il suffit juste d'être co aux heures indiquées ?

----------


## Charmide

Ouep.

----------


## Korbeil

en théorie oui, mais dans 2 semaines vu que dimanche/lundi prochain ça serra le nouvel an

à la limite si i'a du monde dimanche soir on pourra faire un truc, à voir sur le nombre de personnes présentes sur le moment !

----------


## Guitou

Je note pour dimanche soir, je serais sûrement là donc si il y a du serious je m'incrusterai.

----------


## Arkane Derian

> à la limite s'il y a du monde


Je comprends pas trop pourquoi il faut qu'il y ait du monde. A partir du moment où on est au moins 5 je pense qu'il y a moyen de faire quelque chose d'opti. Dimanche dernier on était deux groupes complets et on a rien fait, je trouve ça dommage.

----------


## Zepolak

> Je comprends pas trop pourquoi il faut qu'il y ait du monde. A partir du moment où on est au moins 5 je pense qu'il y a moyen de faire quelque chose d'opti. Dimanche dernier on était deux groupes complets et on a rien fait, je trouve ça dommage.


Il marque un point Arkane. On a pas besoin de faire la tortue ou un split à chaque fois, même pendant la période des fêtes. Si on est 6, on a l'avantage d'être flexible et de pouvoir reroll pour prendre un perso précis et de faire un micro-truc bien bourrin.

----------


## Charmide

Y'avait vraiment 10 personnes à l'heure fatidique?  ::o: 
Me suis connecté sur le tard (et j'ai jamais réussi à rentrer en W3 d'ailleurs >_>) et il ne restait plus qu'un groupe. 

En tout cas, c'est vrai que ça n'empêche rien, il faut être 5 pour poser un bélier sup. Et c'est l'occasion parfaite pour commencer à s'entraîner sur des trucs très pointus du style combo avant et pendant l'engagement.

----------


## Korbeil

> Je comprends pas trop pourquoi il faut qu'il y ait du monde. A partir du moment où on est au moins 5 je pense qu'il y a moyen de faire quelque chose d'opti. Dimanche dernier on était deux groupes complets et on a rien fait, je trouve ça dommage.


excusez moi pour le dimanche soir, ma faute, j'ai commencer à gérer le truc mais ... mais ... j'ai ma box qui a préféré faire ses mises à jour >_<

----------


## Arkane Derian

Non mais pas de soucis, je reproche rien à personne. C'est juste que j'ai pas trop compris ce qui se passait sur le moment. On était sur le TS vizunah avec les CDD et on tournait un peu en rond sans savoir quoi faire. Du coup chacun est un peu parti de son côté alors que je pense qu'il y avait moyen de faire un truc.

----------


## Caf

Le TS Vizunah c'est le mal.  ::ninja::

----------


## Vaaahn

Le TS GC c'est le bien  ::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

Puisque les deux dernières "doubles soirées" serious sont un peu passées à la trappe et que le score le demande, pourrait-on se prévoir du serious d'ici à la fin de matchup ? Des motivés ?

----------


## Korbeil

pour jeudi soir ça dit du monde ?

----------


## Tonight

Jeudi soir ok pour moi.

----------


## Ptit gras

Idem.

----------


## Arkane Derian

Vous pouvez me compter dans le lot !

----------


## Zepolak

Oui pareil. On sera un petit nombre du coup ! Enfin j'espère  ::):

----------


## Ananas

Je tenterai de me pointer à l'heure.

----------


## ivanoff

Je pense être là également.

----------


## Platinum

jeudi c'est Dr. House!  ::|:  mais je passe après!  :;):

----------


## Tygra

Je devrais être là aussi !

----------


## Zepolak

À 20h, y a réunion VSS/GC histoire que les gens puissent se dire ce qu'ils pensent  ::trollface:: 

De toute façon, c'est à 21h qu'on faisait les serious, donc on fait pareil, right ?

----------


## Skiant

> À 20h, y a réunion VSS/GC histoire que les gens puissent se dire ce qu'ils pensent 
> 
> De toute façon, c'est à 21h qu'on faisait les serious, donc on fait pareil, right ?


Et tu crois vraiment que tout sera réglé entre français, en seulement une heure ?
C'te bonne blague.

----------


## Aldrasha

Ca doit être les bonnes résolutions de la nouvelle année : une réunion GC qui dure 1h   ::P:

----------


## Korbeil

une réunion qui dure une heure  :haha:

----------


## Zepolak

Bah quoi ? 
Puis c'est pas une réunion GC, c'est une réunion pour accorder nos violons entre l'alliance GC et les gens de VSS. 
Easy.
Ea-sy !

----------


## Charmide

*4h et 65 dramas plus tard..  ::trollface:: *

----------


## Skiant

> *4h et 65 dramas plus tard.. *


jelb

----------


## Charmide

Pas vraiment non, je relançais après la parade zepolienne.
EDIT: Trop de vitesse d'intervention aujourd'hui.

----------


## Ananas

> Puis c'est pas une réunion GC, c'est une réunion pour accorder nos violons entre l'alliance GC et les gens de VSS.


Ça va tourner à sur qui mettre la faute pour la première médaille de bronze de l'histoire de VS  ::trollface::

----------


## Caf

Je devrais être la, je ne suivrai de toute façon plus ces réunions :àlacon: donc il n'y aura que Zepo, qui aime gérer des conflits sociaux qui nous empêche de jouer correctement, qui ne sera pas la à l'heure.
Gogo serious ce soir  :Cigare:  et Charmide sera la avec son stuff MF (O M G QUOI).  ::trollface::

----------


## Ptit gras

S'il joue avec son stuff magic find je viens en ingé niveau 17  :tired:

----------


## Thimill

Je peux pas et je vous déteste tous.  ::(:

----------


## Zepolak

> Je devrais être la, je ne suivrai de toute façon plus ces réunions :àlacon: donc il n'y aura que Zepo, qui aime gérer des conflits sociaux qui nous empêche de jouer correctement, qui ne sera pas la à l'heure.


C'est sûr que si on gérait les choses à ta sauce, on s'rait certainenment tranquille, mais on en serait aussi au niveau de Mer de Jade, en Dx.  ::trollface:: 
(Et du coup tu serais parti  ::ninja:: )

Et j'srais là, je veux pas louper un seul carpettage.

----------


## Ananas

Bon, j'ai tenté la déco reco suite au bug du son, le bug a disparu, mais j'ai pas réussi à me reconnecter. ::'(: 

En tous cas de 21h à 22h15, c'était très sympa. On s'est bien tenu sur Mumble, on a bien bougé et jme suis fait un joli paquets de sac lors de la def ratée d'Askalion.

Moar!  :Bave:

----------


## Ptit gras

Soirée pourrie d'un point de vue peinture de map, ratée par l'ensemble.
En CPC on a fait de beaux combats, mais on ne peut pas résumer ça à une bonne soirée. On est pas les Pierrots  ::P: 

Edit : Si vous avez le choix entre un gros plein de muscles en jupette qui met des coups de marteau et un caster épais comme un billet, optez pour le premier. On se fait miner une partie des combats (ceux à nombre égal) par la compo. Anet privilégie toujours les CaC et armures lourdes depuis GW1 (team IWAY et j'en passe des meilleures). Mon Elem tape pas plus fort qu'un war full défense, et la diff se fait sentir maintenant que les gens ont eu le temps de s'opti plusieurs persos. Malheureusement c'est pas non plus la bonne semaine pour monter un reroll, on verra la semaine prochaine.

----------


## Vroum

On parle de nous tiens : http://forums.jeuxonline.info/showth...9#post25385689



> cdd   cpc  meta trois plus grosses guilde du serveur


Et c'est un cdd qui le dit  ::rolleyes:: 


Le débrief général de la soirée sera fait sur le fofo gc j'imagine, donc quelques remarques purement CPC :
-Les buffs de vitesse, nickel.
-Les murs de gardiens ne suffisent pas contre un groupe organisé (surtout les plaqueux de l'avant garde). Faudrait les coupler avec des puits de corruptions ou autres sorts de zone enlevant les buffs.
-De nôtre côté, on arrive à faire les impacts sous stabilité ? Me semble avoir entendu des gens râler là-dessus.

----------


## Hasunay

> Edit : Si vous avez le choix entre un gros plein de muscles en jupette qui met des coups de marteau et un caster épais comme un billet, optez pour le premier. On se fait miner une partie des combats (ceux à nombre égal) par la compo. Anet privilégie toujours les CaC et armures lourdes depuis GW1 (team IWAY et j'en passe des meilleures). Mon Elem tape pas plus fort qu'un war full défense, et la diff se fait sentir maintenant que les gens ont eu le temps de s'opti plusieurs persos. Malheureusement c'est pas non plus la bonne semaine pour monter un reroll, on verra la semaine prochaine.


Pas trop gros le tas de muscle parce que mon Norn de 3m 300kilo se fait rouler dessus même en mode tank vu qu'on le voit à 400 mètres alors que j'ai vu des Asura tissu survivre au passage de bus se faufilant discrètement entre les jambes de l'ennemie !

----------


## Ptit gras

Effectivement je me fais rarement chopper sur les impacts et certains léger se débrouillent très bien. Malheureusement pas mal de gens ne sont pas aussi réactifs que les CPC, et ça fait mal. L'avantage de jouer lourd c'est que tu dois être à l'emplacement qui est tranquille pour taper, et comme tout le monde aime taper ça aide forcément.

----------


## Vaaahn

> Pas trop gros le tas de muscle parce que mon Norn de 3m 300kilo se fait rouler dessus même en mode tank vu qu'on le voit à 400 mètres alors que j'ai vu des Asura tissu survivre au passage de bus se faufilant discrètement entre les jambes de l'ennemie !


En même temps, si des asuras se sont faufilés, c'est que des "lourds" (no offense  :;): ) comme toi ont pris le focus ennemi à leur place.
Si il y aurait plus de lourds, ou plaqueux comme y disent, ça résisterait plus (et tu ferais moins la carpette).

----------


## Zepolak

Ça me dérange pas de prendre le focus. Au contraire. Balancez toutes vos compétences ultimes sur ma gueule. 
Pendant que je lance ma résistance. Oh oui, oh oui, tous ces dégâts qui partent dans le vide.
Mais effectivement, l'apparence a bien une influence sur le style de jeu. 
Gros et grand ? Vous êtes taillés pour l'assaut en toute première ligne avec les comps qui vont avec.

----------


## Nessou

C'est clair qu'actuellement vu les problèmes de culling et les limitations d'ae au niveau dégâts et heals il fait bon d'être en plaque ou d'avoir un minimum de résistances.

Les guerriers, dans l'état actuel du 3W, sont clairements la classe OP en bus.

----------


## Ptit gras

Je sais que ça ne vous enchante pas du tout, mais y'a de fortes chances qu'on ait à faire de la défense la semaine prochaine sur la map qui nous est assignée. En prime et hors prime.

Elona ne sort qu'avec 5 golems minimum et SFR est en attaque constante de notre côté. Si on peut stabiliser la map par notre scouting/défense ça aidera grandement le score. Et reboot le bus de 60 marins pêcheurs avec 10 canards c'est aussi fnu que de traverser 4 fois la map pour se faire reboot sur un ravito par 35 rouges  :;): 

Si on ne le fait pas, c'est comme nos premiers matchs contre Elona, persone ne le fera. Les autres guildes GC sont souvent plus efficaces que nous en jeu offensif, et on a peu d'équivalents en jeu défensif (peu de concurrents aussi  ::P: ).

----------


## Skiant

> Les guerriers, dans l'état actuel du 3W, sont clairements la classe OP en bus.


Bof. 
Si tu sais gérer ton placement un peu correctement, un nécro peut foutre un boxon pas permis dans un bus. Entre les fear pour dépack les gens, le puit qui transforme les avantages en conditions, et les zones de gel/poison, y'a moyen de grave se faire plaisir niveau crowd control.

---------- Post added at 14h28 ---------- Previous post was at 14h27 ----------




> Je sais que ça ne vous enchante pas du tout, mais y'a de fortes chances qu'on ait à faire de la défense la semaine prochaine sur la map qui nous est assignée. En prime et hors prime.
> 
> Elona ne sort qu'avec 5 golems minimum et SFR est en attaque constante de notre côté. Si on peut stabiliser la map par notre scouting/défense ça aidera grandement le score. Et reboot le bus de 60 marins pêcheurs avec 10 canards c'est aussi fnu que de traverser 4 fois la map pour se faire reboot sur un ravito par 35 rouges 
> 
> Si on ne le fait pas, c'est comme nos premiers matchs contre Elona, persone ne le fera. Les autres guildes GC sont souvent plus efficaces que nous en jeu offensif, et on a peu d'équivalents en jeu défensif (peu de concurrents aussi ).


Ça veut dire qu'on va enfin arrêter d'essayer de faire la tondeuse alors qu'on est clairement pas faits pour ça ?

----------


## Charmide

Ça fait un moment.

----------


## Ptit gras

Hier on a eu deux très beau combats sans tondeuse, Charmide nous a fait jouer en contournement et attaque de flanc.

----------


## Zepolak

> Ça veut dire qu'on va enfin arrêter d'essayer de faire la tondeuse alors qu'on est clairement pas faits pour ça ?


On n'a pas fait de tondeuse ces derniers temps, enfin depuis un gros gros moment quoi. 

Sinon, plutôt que de suivre une méta, je suis favorable à en imposer une à notre niveau. Notre niveau, c'est le combat à 10-15 en régle générale. On a une sur-représentation des nécros par rapport à ailleurs, faut en tirer profit sur un truc précis : enlever les avantages adverses avant et pendant le combat.

Sinon, je ne nous trouve pas mauvais en attaques. Surtout hier. Deux combats relativement propres et victorieux, dont un en infériorité numérique et attendu par l'adversaire.

Mais ouais, la clé de la victoire semaine prochaine sera sur la défense.

----------


## Skiant

> Hier on a eu deux très beau combats sans tondeuse, Charmide nous a fait jouer en contournement et attaque de flanc.


Hier j'ai voulu tag à 20h30 et j'ai ragequit à 21h30. vOv

----------


## Zepolak

Je suis rentré en 2min à 19h50. Entre 19h45 et 20h15, je pense que c'est la demi-heure magique.

----------


## Korbeil

> Je suis rentré en 2min à 19h50. Entre 19h45 et 20h15, je pense que c'est la demi-heure magique.


En effet, une grosse masse (d'afk) au spawn pendant la réunion.

----------


## Hasunay

> En même temps, si des asuras se sont faufilés, c'est que des "lourds" (no offense ) comme toi ont pris le focus ennemi à leur place.
> Si il y aurait plus de lourds, ou plaqueux comme y disent, ça résisterait plus (et tu ferais moins la carpette).


C'est pas faux en même temps c'est plus ou moins mon but d'attirer l'ennemie mais même en full tank 20 mec sur la tronche ça pardonne pas, par contre c'est intéressant à observer du coup faut bien faire attention quand on crée un perso à bien associer classe, race et rôle qu'on veut avoir.

----------


## Arkane Derian

Mitigé sur la soirée d'hier. Du côté opti en lui-même, pas grand chose à redire. Même s'il y a encore quelques débordements sur le mumble (merci Vaaahn pour les recadrages), le déplacement s'est vachement amélioré (quand on a pris la peine de le faire comme il faut, bien évidemment) et on a eu deux ou trois beaux mouvements. Peut-être encore un peu trop de discussion par moment sur le choix du prochain mouvement à effectuer et faut qu'on apprenne à faire passer des infos claires et précises (et donc à savoir ce qu'il faut regarder). Bref ça suit son cours, on s'améliore sensiblement et c'est super agréable.

Par contre, ce qui m'a vraiment fait chier (mais là, on y peut rien à notre niveau je pense) c'est que j'avais constamment l'impression qu'on donnait des coups d'épées dans l'eau. Je suis resté deux heures et la situation n'avait pas avancé d'un poil, on n'a même pas réussi à stabiliser notre tiers de map. Faut dire qu'avec le premier de l'an, les choses étaient mal engagées depuis plusieurs jours et donc difficilement rattrapable. Mais je reste persuadé qu'il aurait fallu persister avec les double fronts, même si notre unique tentative sur promontoire/colline a échoué.

----------


## Ptit gras

Pour donner une idée à ceux qui ne sont pas Guerrier (comme moi), en jouant full tank (puiss/vita/robu) et les traits en robu/vita, un guerrier met des auto attaque supérieures à 1k dégâts. Le tout à 3200 armure et 26k pv minimum.

Pour moi, venant de l'elem, c'est choquant. Non seulement si je crit pas je mets pas 1k dégâts par hit, mais en plus j'ai 1000 armure de moins et 10k hp.

----------


## Charmide

Y'a des gens qui ont essayé un build pour l'elem comme celui de Shei en 3W et ont un retour? Y'a pas mal de dégâts d'AOE et de combo, ça paraît plutôt pas mal pour le combat de bus, après forcément, y'a des trucs qui sont plus adaptés à l'échelle sPvP que 3W, genre le bouclier d'arcane.. Mmh. Je sais pas si la survie tient suffisamment.

Je pense pas que l'on soit vraiment défavorisé par le manque de plaque. Ça nous oblige juste à réfléchir plus que la moyenne.  :Emo: 




> Mitigé sur la soirée d'hier. Du côté opti en lui-même, pas grand chose à redire. Même s'il y a encore quelques débordements sur le mumble (merci Vaaahn pour les recadrages), le déplacement s'est vachement amélioré (quand on a pris la peine de le faire comme il faut, bien évidemment) et on a eu deux ou trois beaux mouvements. Peut-être encore un peu trop de discussion par moment sur le choix du prochain mouvement à effectuer et faut qu'on apprenne à faire passer des infos claires et précises (et donc à savoir ce qu'il faut regarder). Bref ça suit son cours, on s'améliore sensiblement et c'est super agréable.
> 
> Par contre, ce qui m'a vraiment fait chier (mais là, on y peut rien à notre niveau je pense) c'est que j'avais constamment l'impression qu'on donnait des coups d'épées dans l'eau. Je suis resté deux heures et la situation n'avait pas avancé d'un poil, on n'a même pas réussi à stabiliser notre tiers de map. Faut dire qu'avec le premier de l'an, les choses étaient mal engagées depuis plusieurs jours et donc difficilement rattrapable. Mais je reste persuadé qu'il aurait fallu persister avec les double fronts, même si notre unique tentative sur promontoire/colline a échoué.


C'est plutôt bien résumé, on a rien fait de mal mais il y avait cette désagréable impression de ne rien réussir. Je pense aussi qu'on aurait dû tester le double/triple front avec un peu plus de coordination (c'est très dur de le mettre en place avec un timing convenable), dans les phases de reprise d'Aska, pour faire courir le monobus adverse. L'autre solution qu'on a implémenté étant de battre les VoTF (dans Aska) pour avoir le champ libre, ça marche aussi mais je trouve ça encore plus dur à faire.

Bref, à propos de la soirée d'hier et de la meta-organisation des relations entre bus, groupes et guildes, qui était sûrement ce qu'on aurait pu améliorer hier, je pense que ça va pas mal discuter au niveau de GC. 
Si vous avez des opinions à mettre sur la table là-dessus, c'est le moment !

----------


## Hasunay

> Y'a des gens qui ont essayé un build pour l'elem comme celui de Shei en 3W et ont un retour? Y'a pas mal de dégâts d'AOE et de combo, ça paraît plutôt pas mal pour le combat de bus, après forcément, y'a des trucs qui sont plus adaptés à l'échelle sPvP que 3W, genre le bouclier d'arcane.. Mmh. Je sais pas si la survie tient suffisamment.
> 
> Je pense pas que l'on soit vraiment défavorisé par le manque de plaque. Ça nous oblige juste à réfléchir plus que la moyenne.


Le build étant basé sur la survie grâce au signe de régénération ça risque d'être tendu pour avoir le temps de remonter un minimum sa vie. Je pense que le mieux pour un elem c'est glass canon planqué derrière les plaques en s'exposant le moins possible sachant que c'est une des classes qui à le moins de capacité de survie en 3W.

----------


## Charmide

Le signe de régénération passerait certainement au deuxième plan, c'est un des trucs qui scale pas bien avec les combats de masse. Ça demanderait de virer la puissance de la guérison pour de la robu, et quelques adaptations au build.
Cela étant dit, y'a pas mal de sorts de survie qui passent pas mal (forme vaporeuse pour désengager quand ça commence à être tendu par exemple, renvoi de projectile dans certains cas, sort d'invulnérabilité de la terre, protection, représailles avec l'inverseur de douleur pour les asura..), ça se centrerait sur ça; en plus du fait que la survie de l'elem se joue surtout sur la mobilité (et me semble qu'il y en a encore quelques sorts qui en donnent pas mal dans le build, même sans être au niveau de la DD).

D'ailleurs, je le placerais pas dans le palmarès des classes qui ont le moins de chance de s'en sortir (en potentiel - possible de faire un build sans aucune chance avec toutes les classes du jeu). Genre l'ingé et le rôdeur doivent passer devant grâce à leur intense mobilité, ainsi que le necro, qui bien que tanky, a du mal à gérer le CC et n'a pas grand chose pour se barrer (si je ne me trompe pas?).

----------


## Zepolak

Plus généralement, la question que l'on doit se poser est avant tout l'orientation du groupe optimisé CPC, et chacun doit partir dans la même. 
Un truc qui est plutôt très fort en dégâts à l'impact quitte à s'essouffler sur un combat de 30s ou tout le contraire ?
On n'est pas obligé de préférer le premier car le jeu offre un cadeau important à celui qui impact : une invisibilité de masse gratuite ( ::rolleyes:: ). Mais c'est un choix à faire. Et adapter nos builds en fonction ensuite.

Parce que c'est gâché d'avoir des gens qui survivent ces 30s, qui se retrouvent capable de survivre/fuir en fin de combat parce que la plupart des autres ont été descendus. De la même façon, c'est gâché d'avoir des gens à terre d'entrée de jeu car ils sont nettement moins résistants que leur collègues.

----------


## Ptit gras

Charmide : bien que sympa d'après la présentation, il sera selon moi inutile en 3W. La plupart des elem prennent déjà ce genre d'utilitaires de survie parce que c'est indispensable, et se reposer sur un build sans vita et des HoT ça marchera jamais vu les impacts qu'on prend  ::):

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Plus généralement, la question que l'on doit se poser est avant tout l'orientation du groupe optimisé CPC, et chacun doit partir dans la même.


Le culling vit clairement ses dernières semaines donc il ne faut surtout pas s'appuyer là-dessus pour construire quoi que ce soit (builds ou stratégies), même si on doit en chier encore quelques temps.

Le problème c'est que de nombreux changements (notamment en terme de mécaniques de jeu) vont arriver en 3W le mois prochain sans qu'on sache exactement quoi pour le moment. Du coup arriver à se fixer un objectif clair va être difficile tant qu'on en saura pas plus.

----------


## Anita Spade

> Le culling vit clairement ses dernières semaines

----------


## Arkane Derian

Non, on est plus dans l'espoir, c'est un fait. Il suffit de voir le changement de ton des posts de Habib Loew entre octobre et maintenant. Il y a trois mois, il disait carrément qu'il ne savait pas s'ils pourraient venir à bout du problème. Dans ce qui a été posté hier on voit bien que ce n'est plus qu'une question d'ajustements et de tests. Etant donné la prudence dont ils font preuve depuis l'affaire de l'introduction des pièces élevées, un discours aussi clair (on pourrait aussi citer le post de Colin Johanson d'il y a quelques jours) ne peut que signifier qu'on devrait enfin voir arriver les bus de loin. Les RG ont pas fini de courir  ::P:

----------


## Korbeil

Non mais je pense que (pour une fois), c'est pas du vent.

Bon okay ...



>

----------


## Hasunay

> Le signe de régénération


Le problème est que contrairement à certaine classe une orientation "tank" de l'elem le rend inutile en terme de dégât donc obliger de se rabattre sur un rôle de support mais là y a des classes qui font un meilleur job surtout que du coup l'elem mange minimum 2 slot de compétence pour sa propre survit. En spvp ce genre de build passe surement mais en 3W j'ai un gros doute mais j'ai jamais essayé donc faudrait qu'un 80 tente le coup.




> Parce que c'est gâché d'avoir des gens qui survivent ces 30s, qui se retrouvent capable de survivre/fuir en fin de combat parce que la plupart des autres ont été descendus. De la même façon, c'est gâché d'avoir des gens à terre d'entrée de jeu car ils sont nettement moins résistants que leur collègues.


Personnellement j'ai toujours été fan de la bonne vieille guerre d'usure :D

----------


## Ptit gras

J'aime bien aussi les compos full tank depuis ma période LoL  ::P:

----------


## Koops

> Le problème est que contrairement à certaine classe une orientation "tank" de l'elem le rend inutile en terme de dégât donc obliger de se rabattre sur un rôle de support mais là y a des classes qui font un meilleur job surtout que du coup l'elem mange minimum 2 slot de compétence pour sa propre survit. En spvp ce genre de build passe surement mais en 3W j'ai un gros doute mais j'ai jamais essayé donc faudrait qu'un 80 tente le coup.


Je suis obligé de démentir vigoureusement  ::): 

Je joue elem D/D tanky depuis un petit peu de temps maintenant et je peux t'assurer qu'avec FM j'en mange de l'impact qui tache et mes dégâts bien que mois impressionnants qu'un guerrier de prime abord se révèlent bien plus dévastateurs. La clé c'est d’enchaîner correctement ses sorts et ses affinités.

De plus avec un build "Auramancer" je buff en permanence mes camarades cac tout en faisant des dégâts. La mobilité exceptionnelle du D/D fait que je suis bien souvent parmi les derniers debout avec les gardiens  ::): 

Pour du combat en mouvement rapide l'elem D/D est clairement le must actuellement.

----------


## Ptit gras

D'après ma contre expertise (puisqu'on joue le même build Elem), t'as pas le droit à un poil de seconde d'erreur sur notre Elem D/D et tu dois pré-buff ta stab pour sortir de la zone d'impact. Et le dégât est certes bon maintenant qu'on sait tous les deux comment marche notre build, mais ça demande encore 100 fois plus d'effort et de timming qu'un war qui pop son tourbilol puis le skill adré au marteau  ::): 

Pas là pour le serious de dimanche.

----------


## Korbeil

rappel:

soirée serious Dimanche soir !
viendez péter du marins/elona !

----------


## Caf

Yep Dimanche on remet ça avec plein de Canards au taqué ! On enfonce le clou !

----------


## Arkane Derian

Bon ben j'ai pas tenu plus de 3/4 d'heure. Déplacements foutraques, lead approximatif et tournant, groupe éclaté la moité du temps, des repacks uniquement lors des morts, mumble avec multiples intervenants. Bref, un beau bordel. Quand je me suis retrouvé tout seul avec plus aucun canard autour de moi et  des "nous on est là", "nous on est ici" sur le mumble, j'ai lâché l'affaire.

C'est dommage, vu qu'il y avait pas mal de groupes de guilde sur la map, y avait sûrement des trucs sympas à faire.

----------


## Korbeil

> Bon ben j'ai pas tenu plus de 3/4 d'heure. Déplacements foutraques, lead approximatif et tournant, groupe éclaté la moité du temps, des repacks uniquement lors des morts, mumble avec multiples intervenants. Bref, un beau bordel. Quand je me suis retrouvé tout seul avec plus aucun canard autour de moi et  des "nous on est là", "nous on est ici" sur le mumble, j'ai lâché l'affaire.
> 
> C'est dommage, vu qu'il y avait pas mal de groupes de guilde sur la map, y avait sûrement des trucs sympas à faire.


j'avoue que le début de soirée était pas facile, mais dès 22h30-23h on a commencé a faire vraiment du bon boulot, on a synchro un triple front entre CDD/MORT/CPC et on a réussi à recap leur 2 tours et leur fort  :;): 
vraiment super soirée au niveau tactique !

----------


## Tygra

Ouais c'est dommage que tu te sois pas accroché un petit peu plus Arkane, ça a pris quelques minutes plus tard je dirais.
Mais effectivement le début était très bordélique, il y avait pas de lead franc.

Sinon, comme le dit panda__, on a arraché des culs. Beaucoup de sacs, mais surtout de belles actions bien coordonnées avec les autres guildes. Et franchement contre les monobus il y a rien de mieux que le multifront comme on l'a fait ce soir, ça a été hyper payant (pendant que c'était un peu plus tendu sur la home map j'ai cru comprendre). 
Après il faut dire que les BE font pas grand chose à part se cacher dans leurs camps.

Belle soirée pour moi ! A dans une semaine  :;):

----------


## Caf

> Bon ben j'ai pas tenu plus de 3/4 d'heure. Déplacements foutraques, lead approximatif et tournant, groupe éclaté la moité du temps, des repacks uniquement lors des morts, mumble avec multiples intervenants. Bref, un beau bordel. Quand je me suis retrouvé tout seul avec plus aucun canard autour de moi et  des "nous on est là", "nous on est ici" sur le mumble, j'ai lâché l'affaire.
> 
> C'est dommage, vu qu'il y avait pas mal de groupes de guilde sur la map, y avait sûrement des trucs sympas à faire.


En même temps Kaya s'est doucement lancé mais franchement c'est dommage que tu n'es pas attendu un peu plus longtemps car par la suite il a vraiment bien géré je trouve, en mode serious par la suite et jusqu'à la fin de la soirée.

Après je suis comme toi, pour moi ce n'est pas à nous CPC qui étions moins nombreux que les autres guildes de nous diviser pour aller scooter ou effectuer des actions de défense. Un gros bus qui effectue une action de défense >> c'est réglé en 10min supply des chariot/cata en def et repartir au front.

Je suis complétement de ton avis, quand nous faisons une soirée serious, c'est uniquement le lead qui décide de nos move et ce, TOUJOURS ENSEMBLE, sans jamais split pour aller à droite et à gauche genre "je tp je vais voir" ou "je prends mon groupe on va la-bas" c'est au lead de la soirée de DÉCIDER et pas à un autre de le faire ou de prendre l'initiative de séparer les canards.

Vraiment, nous devons faire plus d'effort pour rester en permanence ensemble et quand c'est Kayato qui lead par exemple, il doit être le seul à prendre les décisions d'aller sur tel ou tel endroit. Plus que jamais, c'est extrêmement difficile de lead et proposer trop d'idée, même si c'est louable, c'est le meilleur moyen d'embrouiller le leader.

----------


## Zepolak

Ou alors on remet l'idée du lead tactique d'une part (gestion des CPC et du combat immédiat) et du lead stratégique (décision & coordination avec les autres forces de la map), ce qui me semble d'autant plus une bonne idée que c'est CPC ici.

----------


## Kayato

C'est ce qu'on a fait hier Zepo. Pour ma part je n'ai lead que les CPC, j'avais Caf et Korbeil/Vaaahn ? notamment pour gérer les relations avec les autres guildes et ca c'est plutôt bien passé. Après faudra effectivement que je m'affirme sur mes choix, mais j'aime bien aussi demander l'avis des CPC quand plusieurs choix s'offrent à moi.

On a eu des retours des IRW ? Ils ont appréciés ?

----------


## Vaaahn

> En même temps Kaya s'est doucement lancé mais franchement c'est dommage que tu n'es pas attendu un peu plus longtemps car par la suite il a vraiment bien géré je trouve, en mode serious par la suite et jusqu'à la fin de la soirée.
> 
> Après je suis comme toi, pour moi ce n'est pas à nous CPC qui étions moins nombreux que les autres guildes de nous diviser pour aller scooter ou effectuer des actions de défense. Un gros bus qui effectue une action de défense >> c'est réglé en 10min supply des chariot/cata en def et repartir au front.
> 
> Je suis complétement de ton avis, quand nous faisons une soirée serious, c'est uniquement le lead qui décide de nos move et ce, TOUJOURS ENSEMBLE, sans jamais split pour aller à droite et à gauche genre "je tp je vais voir" ou "je prends mon groupe on va la-bas" c'est au lead de la soirée de DÉCIDER et pas à un autre de le faire ou de prendre l'initiative de séparer les canards.
> 
> Vraiment, nous devons faire plus d'effort pour rester en permanence ensemble et quand c'est Kayato qui lead par exemple, il doit être le seul à prendre les décisions d'aller sur tel ou tel endroit. Plus que jamais, c'est extrêmement difficile de lead et proposer trop d'idée, même si c'est louable, c'est le meilleur moyen d'embrouiller le leader.


Un gros +1

C'est aussi au lead de donner la parole, par exemple, pour la demande d'infos aux scout, ou encore pour le échanger avec les relais GC & VS. Reste juste que ces derniers peuvent intervenir en cas de besoin.

Les autres, go push-to-talk  ::ninja::

----------


## Charmide

> Plus que jamais, c'est extrêmement difficile de lead et proposer trop d'idée, même si c'est louable, c'est le meilleur moyen d'embrouiller le leader.


Je suis d'accord avec le reste du post, particulièrement le fait de ne pas se diviser, ça fait un moment qu'on le dit, cela dit faut faire gaffe de pas aller dans l'excès inverse. 
Y'a rarement "trop" d'idées qui sont données. C'est très bien que les gens rajoutent la leur sur le tas de la pile. _Y compris_ en serious.
Ça ne devient un problème que si c'est quelqu'un qui fait un lead parallèle manifeste. 

(J'ai beaucoup aimé le récent "On avance" pendant que quelqu'un d'autre disait "On bouge pas", en plein combat, me rappelle plus de qui était qui ni duquel des deux leadait mais... voilà  ::o: ) 

Y'a juste deux choses à garder en tête (en général vu que j'étais presque pas là hier et que je peux pas donner mon avis - merci les plantages):

- Arrêter de parler quand le lead parle, ou quand un relais ou un scout essaie d'en placer une. Faire de même si jamais on est en phase de combat, ou à n'importe quel moment où il est important que les communications soient clean. 

- Ne pas se parler les uns les autres, et maintenir un minimum de discipline pour qu'on se tape pas une migraine à écouter le vocal - même si on est à un moment où on peut se permettre de flooder. Et je dis ça parce que ça nous arrive régulièrement d'atteindre ce stade. 
D'ailleurs, push to talk pour tout le monde en W3, bowdel. 

En dehors de ça, ne pas penser qu'efficacité == silence de cathédrale. Je doute que ce soit très viable de transformer notre mumble en TS [FM].  ::trollface:: 
Je pense pas que ce soit l'avis de grand monde, mais j'ai toujours un doute parfois.

----------


## Vaaahn

> - Arrêter de parler quand le lead parle, ou quand un relais ou un scout essaie d'en placer une. Faire de même si jamais on est en phase de combat, ou à n'importe quel moment où il est important que les communications soient clean.


Juste une petite remarque là-dessus : dès le début de la sessions (et pendant) bien nommer les scouts/relais pour bien les identifier (autant pour le lead que pour les autres CPC). Ça ne pourra que favoriser la compréhension et l'impact de leurs informations au combien capitales.

----------


## Aldrasha

> En dehors de ça, ne pas penser qu'efficacité == silence de cathédrale. Je doute que ce soit très viable de transformer notre mumble en TS [FM]. 
> Je pense pas que ce soit l'avis de grand monde, mais j'ai toujours un doute parfois.


Perso ça m'endors. Surtout sur un reset à 2h du mat' avec la semaine de boulot dans les pattes.

----------


## Caf

> Perso ça m'endors. Surtout sur un reset à 2h du mat' avec la semaine de boulot dans les pattes.


Je pense que nous CPC pouvons trouver un juste milieu entre "le gros bordel made in cpc et le silence de cathédrale des FM"  ::trollface:: 

---------- Post added at 19h29 ---------- Previous post was at 19h27 ----------

Sinon ce soir les amis !! Gros raid CDD en préparation !!!

SERIOUS CPC EN APPROCHE DES CE SOIR !

Donc connectez-vous le plus tôt possible les CPCounets !!! Et j’espère qu'on sera nombreux !! Ce soir on se refait le revival de hier soir mais plus mieux que mieux !!!

Si nous voulons compter dans la soirée il va falloir être au moins une 15zaine !!

----------


## Caf

Debriefing de la soirée d'hier ?

----------


## Korbeil

Manque de synchro.

----------


## doudou1408

> Manque de synchro.


Manque de synchro entre les guildes présentes peut-être, mais je trouve que les CPCs étaient bien coordonnés entre eux, et Caf a été un très bon lead hier soir  ::):

----------


## Korbeil

> Manque de synchro entre les guildes présentes peut-être, mais je trouve que les CPCs étaient bien coordonnés entre eux, et Caf a été un très bon lead hier soir


Sauf qu'un groupe seul sans coordination avec les autres groupes ne fera pas grand chose.

----------


## Hasunay

La file d'attente était bien organisé en tout cas :D

----------


## Zepolak

On a des CPCounes qui seront là ce midi pour leur mettre un taquet aux SFR ?

----------


## Vroum

Pour hier, on les a bien fait courir.
On manquait un peu de puissance pour prendre un T3 avant l'arrivée du bus. Faudrait faire peut être plus attention à leurs def (le mortier qui nous dépop les cata) et ne pas hésiter à poser du chariot devant la porte pour nettoyer à l'intérieur.
Pour le moral, ça pourrait être bon aussi de faire des embuscades : on fait une fausse diversion ( ::ninja:: ) et quand ils arrivent un autre groupe de guilde vient nous aider à faire le ménage.

Merci aux scouts aussi qui nous ont évité pas mal de répa hier.  ::):

----------


## Zepolak

Je pensais pas du tout que l'on ferais un jour du combat de plaine correct chez CPC. Je suis impressionné. Y reste énormément de boulot mais c'est pas mal là !

Exactement Vroum, 1 chose à retenir : depop tous les engins de siège de prime abord (à la cata/baliste). Y compris le mortier (à la main).

----------


## Caf

> Je pensais pas du tout que l'on ferais un jour du combat de plaine correct chez CPC. Je suis impressionné. Y reste énormément de boulot mais c'est pas mal là !
> 
> Exactement Vroum, 1 chose à retenir : depop tous les engins de siège de prime abord (à la cata/baliste). Y compris le mortier (à la main).


J'ai vraiment adoré nos mouvements hier, et la phase contre les marins à la sentinelle ouest de colline elle a juste été épique : 15 canards enragés contre 20, 30, 40 puis pour finir par se faire wipe contre 50 ennemis. La phase de combat elle a juste durée dans les 5 bonnes minutes, j'en croyais pas mes yeux.  ::o:

----------


## Guitou

Oui il était une bonne trentaine mais pas packé du tout.
Ils ont vraiment craint le contact dés le début et on a commencé le combat alors qu'ils rebroussaient chemin.

----------


## Vaaahn

Faut avouer que les pavé de l'Arche du Lion sont plus confortable que l'herbe de la frontière repos du marin ...
Et ce portail vert est tellement beau, j'en croyais pas mes yeux ...

Breeeeef, je suis ravi si vous avez fait du bon boulot  :;):  et déçu de ne pas avoir pu vous joindre  ::|:

----------


## Caf

Ce soir on se refait ça, on va essayer d'améliorer la coordination MORT/CDD/CPC. On s'est bien check avec les autres guildes.  :Cigare:

----------


## Arkane Derian

Excellente soirée hier soir pour moi, ça fait plaisir. Dommage que la file nous ait privé de quelques canards supplémentaires, je pense que ça aurait pu faire la différence à quelques reprises. En tout cas, on a eu de belles bastons et j'ai bien aimé nos allés retours sur Colline pour obliger les marins à vider leur ravitaillement.

Au niveau des corrections y a encore eu quelques contre ordres (surtout quand il s'agissait d'engager ou non le combat) mais rien de comparable avec la veille. Les déplacements ont également eu quelques ratés, mais je crois qu'on fera pas mieux tant qu'on assignera pas un ordre de lancer des buffs par profession.

Sinon, un gros bravo à nos scouts que j'ai trouvé particulièrement efficaces et réactifs.

On est clairement sur la bonne voie, faut qu'on continue comme ça.

Après je trouve vraiment regrettable que les CDD aient monopolisé autant de place sur la map pour faire au final ne pas faire grand chose de constructif.

----------


## Zepolak

> Après je trouve vraiment regrettable que les CDD aient monopolisé autant de place sur la map pour faire au final ne pas faire grand chose de constructif.


Y a eu une discussion d'une heure sur le sujet ensuite entre Arseus, Corben, Caf et moi donc le point en question a été soulevé. Après, bon... C'était un event de longue date chez eux. 

C'est à rapprocher de genre si on faisait un event "Soirée découverte RvR ce soir".

----------


## Kayato

Faut qu'on arrive à se split au sein d'une même guilde. D'ailleurs si on est au moins 30 au prochain reset je verrai pour prendre un groupe et split les CPC en 2 pour tester.

----------


## Guitou

> Excellente soirée hier soir pour moi, ça fait plaisir. Dommage que la file nous ait privé de quelques canards supplémentaires, je pense que ça aurait pu faire la différence à quelques reprises.


Vu que cette file pour arriver dans les ZF est là tout le temps, toujours, tous les jours, on ne pourrait pas plutôt se fixer une heure à laquelle rejoindre la file et indiquer cette heure-là dans l'organisation d'un event ?

Les retardataires seront au courant qu'ils le sont, les motivés pourront toujours, comme actuellement, arriver en avance et les autres poperaient tous a peu près dans la même fourchette de temps (qui en jaugeant bien correspondrait peu ou prou à la véritable heure de début de l'event).

Enfin c'est peut-être trop compliquée pour pas grand chose, ou alors l'idée a déjà été testée mais est trop aléatoire.




> Faut qu'on arrive à se split au sein d'une même guilde. D'ailleurs si on est au moins 30 au prochain reset je verrai pour prendre un groupe et split les CPC en 2 pour tester.


Il faudrait qu'on soit un peu plus pour ça, non ?
Faire 2 mini bus de guilde, dont un se met au service de l'autre (protection, tempo des bus adverses, etc) pendant que l'autre réalise les objectifs (prises, de fort, défense, etc) ou alors l'un et l'autre indépendant dans le même combat de plaine, ça pourrait donner de belle chose mais du coup il faut du monde.

----------


## Kayato

Je pense qu'il faut tag au maximum à 20h30 - 20h45, après ca devient très compliqué.




> Il faudrait qu'on soit un peu plus pour ça, non ?
> Faire 2 mini bus de guilde, dont un se met au service de l'autre (protection, tempo des bus adverses, etc) pendant que l'autre réalise les objectifs (prises, de fort, défense, etc) ou alors l'un et l'autre indépendant dans le même combat de plaine, ça pourrait donner de belle chose mais du coup il faut du monde.


Je pense que 2 x 15 serait un bon début, plus c'est encore mieux.

----------


## Guitou

Du coup on annoncerait "RvR ce soir ! TAG de la file à 20h30 pétante grand max !".

Techniquement ça recherche le même objectif (être présent à 21h sur la ZF) mais c'est plus clair (je trouve).

----------


## Lanilor

J'ai pas pu voir ce que ça donnait dimanche soir mais la soirée d'hier était très agréable. Mumble pas trop spammé de contestations, notre groupe toujours en mouvement pour faire bouger leur gros bus et un excellent travail de scooting.

----------


## Guitou

Le seul point noir c'était le sentiment de faire tout ça un peu dans le vent.
J'ai été déco vers 22h30 et en 1h30 je n'ai pas trouvé que nos actions ont contribué à réaliser quelque chose de constructif au niveau de la map.

Mais bon les 3-4 fois où on a tenu bon en infériorité numérique compensent largement (oui même quant on finissait le nez dans la neige).

----------


## Caf

Mais Kaya tu parle du reset quand on est nombreux ? Parce-que split un groupe de 20 canards spas très opti, vaux mieux continuer sur la lancée.
Hier nous sommes resté ensemble en permanence et on a fait un gros, gros carton.

Par contre on a toujours cherché à évitez le wipe et surtout empêcher les marins de respirer et ça c'était bon je pense.  :;): 
Et on a véritablement appliqué ce qui fait dans les grandes lignes chez WL sauf que bon eux ils sont beaucoup plus et beaucoup mieux organisé dans le teamplay mais c'est l'idée.

----------


## Zepolak

> Mais Kaya tu parle du reset quand on est nombreux ? Parce-que split un groupe de 20 canards spas très opti, vaux mieux continuer sur la lancée.
> Hier nous sommes resté ensemble en permanence et on a fait un gros, gros carton.
> 
> Par contre on toujours cherché à évitez le wipe et surtout empêcher les marins de respirer et ça c'était bon je pense. 
> Et on a véritablement appliqué ce qui fait dans les grandes lignes chez WL sauf que bon eux ils sont beaucoup plus et beaucoup mieux organisé dans le teamplay mais c'est l'idée.


Je pense que Kayato pense à ce qu'on fait hier, mais deux fois ça à deux endroits différents de la carte et en simultané. Tu ouvres une des portes.  :Bave:

----------


## Kayato

Effectivement je parle d'un reset ou d'une très grosse soirée (comme je l'ai dit minimum 30 personnes je pense ca pourrait être un bon début).

----------


## Caf

> Je pense que Kayato pense à ce qu'on fait hier, mais deux fois ça à deux endroits différents de la carte et en simultané. Tu ouvres une des portes.


Ouais ben ça si on avait été plus syncro avec les autres guildes (surtout une autre en particulier  ::trollface:: ) ben on est pas obligé.

---------- Post added at 16h27 ---------- Previous post was at 16h25 ----------




> Effectivement je parle d'un reset ou d'une très grosse soirée (comme je l'ai dit minimum 30 personnes je pense ca pourrait être un bon début).


Alors dans ces conditions oui carrément mais je pense qu'à ce moment la il faut split de canal vocal pour éviter de spamm les actions. Double focus de canards ça pourrait être énorme en effet.  :Cigare:

----------


## Tygra

Un jour on attaquera toutes les portes de Garni à la fois ... un jour !

----------


## Korbeil

> Un jour on attaquera toutes les portes de Garni à la fois ... un jour !


avant-hier on tapait porte est, porte aqua, porte nord-ouest ... 3/5  :Bave:

----------


## Tygra

J'étais là. Les voir courir comme des poulets sans tête fût fort agréable.

----------


## Lanilor

> Le seul point noir c'était le sentiment de faire tout ça un peu dans le vent.
> J'ai été déco vers 22h30 et en 1h30 je n'ai pas trouvé que nos actions ont contribué à réaliser quelque chose de constructif au niveau de la map.


On les a bien occupé et ça a évité qu'ils attaquent nos positions. Il me semble que la Baie n'a quasiment pas été menacée de la soirée en dehors des trebs de la Garni.
Par contre dès qu'on a relâché la pression (après minuit) on a eu le droit à une bonne grosse attaque de la Baie (qu'on a perdu).

----------


## Zepolak

> On les a bien occupé et ça a évité qu'ils attaquent nos positions. Il me semble que la Baie n'a quasiment pas été menacée de la soirée en dehors des trebs de la Garni.
> Par contre dès qu'on a relâché la pression (après minuit) on a eu le droit à une bonne grosse attaque de la Baie (qu'on a perdu).


L'arrêt du jeu par les 3 guildes a été quasi-simultané. Comme on avait précédemment rempli la carte, la conséquence a été assez désastreuse. Après... Bah après, c'est comme ça... On va pas empêcher les gens de nos guildes de se rassembler au seul moment où c'est vraiment possible donc tant pis. Mais ouais, globalement et en essayent de voir les choses de façon détaché, avoir 3 guildes qui remplissent une carte, c'est bof bof.

----------


## Caf

> L'arrêt du jeu par les 3 guildes a été quasi-simultané. Comme on avait précédemment rempli la carte, la conséquence a été assez désastreuse. Après... Bah après, c'est comme ça... On va pas empêcher les gens de nos guildes de se rassembler au seul moment où c'est vraiment possible donc tant pis. Mais ouais, globalement et en essayent de voir les choses de façon détaché, avoir 3 guildes qui remplissent une carte, c'est bof bof.


Moi j'trouve ça bien top au contraire, quand la syncro est la Zepo, on peut faire des miracles, mais bon seulement "quand la syncro est la" bien évidemment.

----------


## Korbeil

> Moi j'trouve ça bien top au contraire, quand la syncro est la Zepo, on peut faire des miracles, mais bon seulement "quand la syncro est la" bien évidemment. http://lrc.l6m.org/images/smilies/happy2.png


+1

----------


## Zepolak

> Moi j'trouve ça bien top au contraire, quand la syncro est la Zepo, on peut faire des miracles, mais bon seulement "quand la syncro est la" bien évidemment. http://lrc.l6m.org/images/smilies/happy2.png


Oui mais après Caf ?

Même si on rase toute la carte (ce qui n'est pas arrivé), après minuit, il se passe quoi ?

Et sinon, votre disque est rayé. On a compris, vous êtes pas content de la coordination d'hier soir. J'ai envie de dire, heureusement que y a des gens qui ont la tête un peu froide dans le coin parce que c'est pas de coordination dont on aurait parlé pour aujourd'hui mais de drama.

HEIN HEIN HEIN !

----------


## pifpaf

Salut les canetons, je suis un peut dégouté suite à mon explo je tombe sur un serveur complet. Vous avez des retours là dessus histoire de savoir si il y a moyen de revenir à la mère patrie des chomeurs québéquois (ça fait un mois que j'ai pas retater réellement le WvW et Cracboum déprime pour excés de pve) à certains horaires avec quelques chances d'aboutir sachant que je suis dispo que de 21H à 4H?

----------


## Zepolak

Je pense que oui d'autant plus qu'on a encore eu des migrations relativement récemment. À 4h, je vois pas comment le serveur pourrait afficher plein !

----------


## pifpaf

Ba c'était le cas ce matin à 4H17, serveur complet et migration impossible. J'en ai ma claque des teutons.

----------


## doudou1408

Je tiens a m'excuser auprès des gens que j'ai groupés et que j'ai lâchement abandonné 30min après, le fait qu'on m'est rappelé que j'avais pas mal de boulot a pas mal contribué a mon départ  ::ninja:: 

Sinon ça s'est passé comment ?

----------


## Caf

Zepo a décroché aussi ainsi que quelques autres canards, on est donc passé sur le vocal CDD, on a recup la baie et harasse Garnison mais bon la baie en bois en plein prime c'est chaud à def..

----------


## Charmide

Y'a un truc que j'ai pas compris: comment on est passé des 17 personnes en début de soirée (joli score  ::o: ) à pas assez de personnes pour faire un truc indépendant, quasiment tout de suite?

Sinon, mon problème de plus en plus manifeste de crash en 3W dès que je vois un bus (pénalisant, hein?) devrait bientôt être réglé ! Vivement !

----------


## Zepolak

Pour ma part, training TF2, désolé, je n'y ai pas coupé - je pensais qu'il ne se ferait pas vu nos soucis récurrents pour avoir des matches mais il s'est fait et c'est pas possible de laisser tomber 17 personnes (et j'aurais un match officiel semaine prochaine à une date qui n'est pas encore connue). Chuis un peu triste qu'on ait eu apparemment une grosse démotivation & que j'ai contribué à le faire.

Sinon rien à voir mais ce matin on a envoyé du steak !

----------


## Korbeil

> Sinon rien à voir mais ce matin on a envoyé du steak !


+1

ça a donné quoi après la garni sur la map ER ?

----------


## Zepolak

Le reset des 2 tours rouges (pas très utile à mon avis mais bref), puis on s'est détaché du bus principal pour aller sur CBE et ouvrir l'enceinte extérieure. Ça a pas suffit pour capper BP sur le coup mais le bus de Cheesepanda a pu faire du cleaning dedans + une sérieuse descente du ravito.
Je crois que Tanaarth préparait des golems sur RM aussi. Je sais que les verts ont ré-attaqué la Baie sur Bief. Un situation un peu mitigée donc mais je suis parti y a déjà 40min (douche + pti déj avant boulot quoi) ; sachant que Master Arkas est passé sur CBE aussi, la question est de savoir si BP a été reset/reprise ou pas, car c'est là que beaucoup d'effort ont été dépensés.

Edit : enfin... Mitigé... C'est chaud de dire mitigé quand t'as un tick franc bien au-dessus de 300 et que y a(vait) du T3 en face.

----------


## Korbeil

BP repris de se qui se dit dans la shoutbox  :;): 

en tout cas super taf ce matin, faut qu'on continue comme ça  :;):

----------


## Charmide

On tient BP et une bonne partie du pré carré SFR sur CBE; sur les frontalières on a les trois garnis et il nous manque plus qu'un fort: toujours la fête au golem et on tick à +450. Bref, ça va. 
Démobilisation SFR par rapport aux jours précédents. Pas de nous.  :Cigare:

----------


## Ptit gras

Intérêt plutôt limité, on roule sur tout.
Très efficace, je suis content d'avoir donné un coup de main mais je trouve pas de raisons de rester plus  ::):

----------


## Korbeil

Demain on revient, on refait la même  :;):

----------


## Zepolak

> Intérêt plutôt limité, on roule sur tout.
> Très efficace, je suis content d'avoir donné un coup de main mais je trouve pas de raisons de rester plus


Ah mais d'un point de vue intérêt de jeu "enrichissant" d'un point de vue personnel, attends, je cherche, hum, si, j'ai trouvé : la position de treb d'assaut sur Baie depuis le supply, je la connais un peu mieux désormais.

J'ai dû combattre max 10 mecs en tout et pour tout dans la matinée. C'est clairement pas le but de toute manière  ::): 

Le but, c'est de jouer le jeu "au-dessus". Là, on touche au moral des deux serveurs (enfin, on comprends bien que je parle du moral des gens qui en ont quelque chose à foutre du score hein  ::):  ). C'est intéressant. 

C'est aussi assez fou de constater l'effet d'entraînement, dans un sens comme dans l'autre, et ceci pour les deux serveurs (aujourd'hui et hier).

----------


## Kayato

Il ne faut pas oublier le noel orthodoxe hier ainsi que la fin des vacances russes aujourd'hui. Je pense qu'on réattaque pile au bon moment.

SFR ne compte que sur les russes le matin et les US la nuit, ils n'ont aucune organisation ou op spéciale comme nous on peut le faire.

----------


## Ptit gras

Rebelote demain matin oui  ::):

----------


## Kayato

On va avoir besoin de monde ce soir et ceci avant 20h30. N'hésitez pas à vous connecter le plus tôt possible. Il va falloir les enfoncer pour bien démarrer la nuit.

On sera quelques uns à arriver vers 18h - 18h30  :;): .

----------


## Caf

Branle-bas de combat les CPC de tranchées !! Nous avons prés de 10k point d'avance et ce soir nous avons besoin d'un maximum de Canard !
Début du raid vers 20h30 , we need you les palmipèdes !!

Essayez celles et ceux qui seront en jeu avant d'aller lancer des amélioration et de préparer les défenses pour que nous puissions partir sereins des le début du prime.
Un rush gogo sera prévu, car hier nous n'avons pas eu le temps car constamment sous le feu ennemi et des positions en bois....

----------


## Phen

Petit retour sur la communication, suite à mon rôle de scout hier et cette bonne grosse sortie canard.


Communication audio - Analogie avec la radio

Il faut plus de clarté dans la com. Dans des sorties non serious s'imposer un petit protocole pourrait valoir le coup.

En radio, on s'annonce, on annonce le destinataire, on annonce le message, on rend la parole.
On répond en s’annonçant, en annonçant le destinataire, le message ou la demande ou la bonne réception.

Exemple :
De Phen pour Caf, Bus Marin en approche Nord, 10 personnes, à toi.
Caf pour Phen, répéte le nombre, à toi.
Phen pour Caf, 10, un tout seul, zéro comme rien, 10, à toi
Caf pour Phen, reçu, terminé.

Bien sûr dit comme ça cela peut sembler extrêmement procédurier mais je pense que simplement annoncer la bonne réception d'une info importante vaudrait le coup (plus d'une fois je me suis demandé si mes annonces avaient été entendues). 

J'allais partir sur une analogie d'organisation de groupe par rapport à une articulation de pax dans une cellule force spéciale, mais on y viendra plus tard si ça intéresse des gens, sinon vous allez envoyer les petits hommes en blancs chez moi  ::huh:: 
(En deux mots, le lead n'est pas devant, chaque cellule de 5 est autonome mais peut s'articuler avec n'importe quelles N autres cellules de 5... tout ça tout ça...)

PS : Pour ceux qui se disent mais pour qui il se prend celui-là, j'accepte la lapidation si mes propos sont hors sujet.

----------


## Zepolak

Moi je souris en imaginant la gueule de Purecon lisant ce post  ::trollface::

----------


## Charmide

:^_^: 

La méthode minimaliste que j'ai vu pratiqué plutôt efficacement c'est le mot clé (genre "coincoin") pour dire "un peu de silence j'ai un truc important à dire !" (Genre un bus d'OSC qui arrive de garni  :;): )

En plus de pas avoir à se battre avec tous gens du chan pour pouvoir placer ses info quand on joue scout (qu'est ce que je peux adorer ça  ::o: ), ça permet au lead de savoir que c'est un truc important.

Et, en tant que lead, toujours réagir aux info reçues, genre en disant en quoi ça modifie la strat, ce qu'on va faire pour y réagir ou en quoi ça nous inquiète pas tant que ça, etc..

----------


## Aldrasha

Phen, quitte les para, laisse toi pousser les cheveux et au printemps on ira cueillir des marguerites dans les champs    :^_^:

----------


## Charmide

Sinon il est temps de penser aux noms de code radio.

Je prends "Quaggan Alpha" !

----------


## Aldrasha

Je garde "Mata Hari"

----------


## Phen

Ce qu'il faut retenir de ma remarque c'est :




> simplement annoncer la bonne réception d'une info importante vaudrait le coup (plus d'une fois je me suis demandé si mes annonces avaient été entendues)


Après MrContact me jugera à ma mort pas avant  ::P:

----------


## Korbeil

C'est à peu près le système radio utilisé dans l'aviation  ::P: 

(en moins compliqué puisque tu annonces d'autres trucs dans ce système ^^)

----------


## Phen

Oui d'où le fait que j'annonce l'analogie avec la radio..ca se tient !

----------


## Skiant

> sinon vous allez envoyer les petits hommes en blancs chez moi


T'en fais pas, ils sont en route.

----------


## Narquois

J'image bien la prochaine étape : l'utilisation du code alpha international.

Phen : "De Phen pour Caf, le bus Sierra-Foxtrot-Romeo constitué de 10 hostiles remonte Baie."  
Caf : "Ok, bien reçu, en route les Charlies-Papa-Charlie"
 ::):

----------


## Charmide

Caf qui entend une info, fake.  ::trollface::

----------


## Phen

Soit soit admettons que je n'ai rien dit :D

----------


## Caf

Ben Phen disons que j'étais pas habitué à certaines voix (dont la tienne), donc du coup inconsciemment j'y ai pas spécialement prêté attention.
Mes confuses bien évidemment, j’avoue que j'faisais beaucoup plus attention à la voix de Kroker X, cela dit ça n'est juste qu'une question d'habitude car par la suite ça ne peu que s'arranger.  ::): 

Charmide il dit que j'écoute pas, en fait si mais j'essais de pas faire attention aux mecs qui floodent des conneries, du coup ben les bonnes infos je les loupe parfois.  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

> Charmide il dit que j'écoute pas


Mais non, mais non, on le dit tous  ::trollface:: 

Mais c'est comme le sens de l'orientation ça, on l'a ou on l'a pas  ::trollface::

----------


## Caf

> Mais non, mais non, on le dit tous 
> 
> Mais c'est comme le sens de l'orientation ça, on l'a ou on l'a pas


Salo  ::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

Il y a le bus ce soir ?

----------


## Korbeil

> Il y a le bus ce soir ?


On est quel jour ?

----------


## Ptit gras

Lundi, raviolis.

Edit : sale soirée prévisible et prévue, on s'attaque à une map ou les positions sont plus que renforcées des deux côtés ennemis et en bois du notre. La map baie c'est déjà une affaire de focus, mais quand t'es en bois c'est l'enfer. Même les diversions on pouvait pas les faire tellement on se faisait reboot vite par les 3 scouts qu'ils laissaient sur chaque position.
Bon boulot des ennemis, même si c'est pas un style de jeu qui nous plaît et surement pas le style le plus efficace du monde en règle générale, il faut reconnaitre que le double full bus sur du bois c'est OP. Mais c'est du 2v1 bien sale. Belle couverture défensive de la part des deux en tous cas.

Vivement que prx parte de sfr pour qu'on puisse scorer la nuit et virer ces serveurs de notre D1  :tired:

----------


## Caf

Hooooooooooooooo mais waiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitttttttt >> http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/70...=1#post6262771  :Bave:   :Bave:   :Bave:

----------


## Yeuss

J'ai craqué, je possède maintenant la recette du chaudron de bouffe 100 précision / 70 Vitalité (reste 5min en place, utilisation illimitée)
RvR serious food  :B): 



Le craft est bien sûr gratos pour les personnes qui en veulent; vous m'envoyez 10 bouffes par courrier et je vous renvois ça le plus vite possible.

----------


## Korbeil

tout pareil que le monsieur du dessus ... mais moi j'ai pris la bouffe +100 vita / +70 robu  :Cigare:

----------


## Kayato

Petit stream en préparation les canards : http://www.twitch.tv/kayato

----------


## Vaaahn

:Cigare:  va falloir que tu fasses des annonces pour savoir quand tu stream !!!

----------


## Kayato

Ce sera demain soir le premier, je ne suis pas dispo ce soir.

----------


## Korbeil

Bon les gens, on est du canard laqué ou on fait nos poussins ?

Donc si i'a du motivé pour aller casser du Marin et désoler sur quelques cadavres rouges, viendez au serious !  :;): 

C'est demain soir, 21h en McM (pensez à être présent vers 20h-20h30 pour pouvoir entrer !)
A vos armes !

----------


## Odrhann

> Bon les gens, on est du canard laqué ou on fait nos poussins ?
> 
> Donc si i'a du motivé pour aller casser du Marin et désoler sur quelques cadavres rouges, viendez au serious ! 
> 
> C'est demain soir, 21h en McM (pensez à être présent vers 17h-17h30 pour pouvoir entrer !)
> A vos armes !


Fixed.

----------


## Korbeil

> Fixed.


Il sait pas utiliser le gras ce noob !  ::ninja::

----------


## Odrhann

Le gras c'est grossier.

----------


## Vroum

Ouaip c'est dommage on était 5 à 21h.
Du coup soirée improvisée avec les ACSK. Merci à eux pour l'accueil.

On s'est bien débrouillé en plaine contre les OSC et Iron même si on a eu quelques soucis de réactivité.


On a pas été très efficace en prise de fort, mais il faut dire qu'Iron ne lésine pas sur les moyens.
 

Un gros point positif c'est qu'on a commencé la soirée avec du T3, qu'on a pu mettre de la pression sur les autres serveurs et donc qu'on a évité la situation de double focus. Et qu'on a fait plein de petits sacs.  ::P:

----------


## mikelion

La guilde Fureur a rejont le serveur Vizunah. Ca promet de belles parties en mcM.

----------


## Caf

Ce soir c'est seeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeEEEEeeeEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeerious !  :;):

----------


## Tygra

D'ailleurs en parlant de ça : est ce qu'on garde le rythme "serious dimanche et lundi" en prenant le risque de se trouver à 5 comme hier soir, ou est ce qu'on fait en prenant la température forum de temps en temps pour s'assurer qu'une soirée serious est envisageable ? 

(je pose la question parce qu'elle a été soulevée dans le chat hier soir)

Et je ne serais pas là ce soir, mais vous avez intérêt à les bouffer (surtout les verts).

----------


## Arkane Derian

Pour le moment, on peut le prendre dans le sens qu'on veut, entrer en 3W en soirée, c'est juste impossible à une heure raisonnable sans entrer en file à 18h30-19h, sauf coup de bol. Honnêtement, j'ai beau réfléchir au problème depuis que les files d'attentes se sont mises de nouveau à rallonger, je vois pas  comment on peut faire face à ce problème chez les CPC.

Moi je ne viens tous simplement plus avant minuit, c'est le seul moyen que j'ai trouvé pour faire du 3W sans devoir faire le poireau devant le PC et sans passer par l'AFK que je refuse d'utiliser. Mais ce n'est pas une solution viable à l'échelle de la guilde. Tant que la situation ne changera pas à un niveau ou à un autre (transferts de joueurs sur d'autres serveurs qui en ont marre de la file, expulsion des AFK plus sévère par Anet, ajout d'une nouvelle map 3W...), ce problème est la quadrature du cercle.

----------


## Zepolak

Cela dit, ça reste buggué grave quand même. En tagguant hier à 21:05, j'ai eu un pop à 21h35 (même si je ne l'ai finalement pas pris).

----------


## Lanilor

> D'ailleurs en parlant de ça : est ce qu'on garde le rythme "serious dimanche et lundi" en prenant le risque de se trouver à 5 comme hier soir, [...]


Hier soir c'était sans doute la soirée la plus serious qu'on ait pu faire.  ::ninja:: 

J'étais dans la frontline  ::wub::

----------


## Caf

Un peu frustré que la soirée ne soit pas du tout placé sous le signe de la serious attitude même si j'en conviens, nous n'étions pas nombreux, merci les files d'attentes. Je souhaite néanmoins une bonne soirée à ceux qui ont continué.  :;):

----------


## Hasunay

Bah avec les grosses guildes soit disant "pro" qui sont arrivé on va avoir de plus en plus de mal d'aligner beaucoup de canard pour une soirée serious, moi perso après 1 heures de tag j'abandonne et comme Arkane je suis contre l'afk mais en plus je peux pas jouer à minuit donc je passe parfois le matin mais c'est souvent mou et sans coincoin ... En espérant qu'Anet trouve des solutions :/

----------


## Zepolak

> Un peu frustré que la soirée ne soit pas du tout placé sous le signe de la serious attitude même si j'en conviens, nous n'étions pas nombreux, merci les files d'attentes. Je souhaite néanmoins une bonne soirée à ceux qui ont continué.


19h15. Retag à 20h40 pensant que la file a buggé. Pas rentré à 21h40 -> tant pis.
Si je compare à Dimanche : l'aléatoire tue.

Le temps que ça se calme faudra ptêtre se faire des rencontres CPC thé croissant beurre !

----------


## Ptit gras

Je suis rentré après 1h30 de file mais c'est vrai que c'est vraiment pas cool. On a qu'à faire le serious à 16h30 en sortant de l'école  ::trollface::

----------


## Charmide

Hey, oh, j'aimais bien le roaming de fin d'aprem', c'était le bon temps.  :Emo:

----------


## Ptit gras

Chiche demain aprem  :Cigare:

----------


## Caf

Comme il en va de la pérennité du serious groupe CPC, je vais par ce présent post promouvoir l'AFK rempart en rentrant du taff directement et aller manger en gardant son perso connecté.

Il y a aussi le système de passeur qu'il va falloir mettre en place et ce, de manière très active.

Il est hors de question de voir notre line-up fondre comme neige au soleil tout ça pour la bonne conscience de certains bien pensants !

Sachez que des ce soir je vais personnellement me poser en tant que passeur avec d'autre Canards et motiver tout les autres à AFK, il en va de la disparition de notre groupe serious et c'est bien plus grave que le reste.

----------


## Hasunay

Étant un fervent défenseur de la liberté individuel je me garderais bien de dire comment les gens devraient agir cependant, comme je l'ai déjà dis, à titre personnel je ne pratiquerais pas l'afk. Certains ont acheté GW2 uniquement pour le 3w je me verrais mal prendre leurs places en me mettant afk et ce même si ça m'emmerde grave de ne pas participer au soirée canard mais je préfère ça à utilisé des méthodes auquel je n’adhère pas même si je peux les comprendre.

Pour moi la meilleur solution serait de spammer anet pour qu'ils trouvent une idée réglant le problème.

----------


## Korbeil

Contre.

Moi si on doit faire ça autant arrêter de suite.
Tag le soir c'est possible, certains l'ont bien fait.

----------


## Kayato

Pour moi l'afk n'est pas une solution. On a de la chance d'avoir du T3 en ce moment car pendant 2 semaines on a eu du mal en pre-prime à cause de l'afk. Je suis donc contre également.

----------


## Caf

Ok certains sont contre, avez-vous au moins une solution viable à la place, maintenant tout de suite dans l'immédiat ?
C'est bien beau d'être contre mais si c'est pas pour proposer autre chose à la place ça sert à rien.  ::(:

----------


## Thimill

Dans ce cas, c'est quoi la solution ? On fait des soirées puzzle jump à la place ?  ::ninja:: 

Pour ma part : Pour mais avec modération. 
AFK à partir de 18-19h (parce que j'en vois pas mal) n'a aucun sens dans la mesure où on rentre facilement.
AFK sur les coups de 20h-20h30, c'est déjà une autre histoire, si tu loupes cette horaire là, c'est quasi-foutu pour les 3/4 de ta soirée.

Je me prends comme exemple, je bouffe souvent sur les coups de 20h30/21h. Si je me fous pas en AFK, je rerentre pas avant 23h. On va me dire que c'est égoïste et que c'est pas bon pour le serveur, c'est totalement vrai, mais voyons ça sous un autre angle :
J'ai du temps libre, je joue en RvR souvent hors prime (matin ou aprem ou nuit), c'est pas toujours une partie de plaisir, et notamment les forts T3 à 18h-19h, je suis souvent dedans pour les garder.
Alors moi je veux bien me faire chier en journée en RvR, parce que merde, gogogo vizu quoi ! Mais si je dois me priver de mes soirées pour quelques gens qui jouent seulement le soir, je peux vous dire que les journées j'vais m'en priver aussi rapidement !  :tired: 

Du coup, moi, j'AFK, j'ai toujours AFK, et je continuerai à AFK.

----------


## Kayato

> Ok certains sont contre, avez-vous au moins une solution viable à la place, maintenant tout de suite dans l'immédiat ?
> C'est bien beau d'être contre mais si c'est pas pour proposer autre chose à la place ça sert à rien.


J'en ai pas, la solution viendra des dév quand ils mettront une indication sur la file d'attente.

Mais pour ma part je préfère ne pas faire de 3W plutôt que de pourrir l'expérience des joueurs qui tente de sauver la map en pre-prime.

----------


## Yeuss

> Petit stream en préparation les canards : http://www.twitch.tv/kayato


J'ai regardé  peu hier. C'était très saccadé, ma connexion est sans doute responsable ceci dit.
Tu comptes "streamer" chaque soir?
Au niveau du son, je connais le mumble CPC donc ça ne m'a pas surpris ce flood et cette ambiance, mais des spectateurs lambda vont peut-être prendre peur ! 
Et omg, qu'est-ce que t'es bavard Panda, une vraie cane !  ::P:

----------


## Kayato

On est en train de voir avec Vaaahn qui a une meilleure connexion pour streamer. Par contre autant la qualité n'est pas au max autant les saccades viennent de ton FAI surement.

Moi ca ne me coute rien donc je risque de stream le plus souvent possible.

----------


## Hasunay

Et quand bien même l'afk n'est de toutes façon pas une solution viable au long terme puisque qu'à force tout le monde va le faire et on sera de retour à la case départ. Après c'est sur que ceux qui ont pris GW2 uniquement pour le 3W doivent être bien emmerdé :/

----------


## Ptit gras

Idem je ne ferais pas d'afk long, mais par contre je suis pour le taxi. L'idée est à priori efficace puisque j'en ai déjà entendu parler, mais je ne sais absolument pas comment ça marche.
Il faut se faire grouper par quelqu'un qui est dans la map ? Si c'est ça alors ceux qui font de l'afk tour pourront nous aider.

----------


## Kayato

Le taxi je n'y vois pas de problème car ca ne pénalise pas ceux qui jouent en 3W.

----------


## Charmide

EDIT: Ici se trouvait la top secrète description du principe du taxi  ::trollface::  
Me paraît une bonne solution. 




> Chiche demain aprem


Je devrais être là, reste à savoir si j'aurais du boulot à finir  ::):

----------


## Korbeil

> Et omg, qu'est-ce que t'es bavard Panda, une vraie cane !


Je ne vois pas de quoi tu parles  ::ninja:: 

(vous allez me dire que mon délire de la galinete cendrée à été entendu ?  ::o: )

----------


## Vroum

> Dans ce cas, c'est quoi la solution ? On fait des soirées puzzle jump à la place ?


On peut aussi se refaire une soirée training puisque à la base le serious c'était aussi s'améliorer au niveau des combats.
A l'époque on avait travaillé _très brièvement_ le déplacement façon tondeuse avant de le mettre en pratique sur CBE et les PA.

Là on pourrait refaire le point sur la tactique globale que l'on veut mettre en place (tondeuse, séparation front (lourds) et backline (distants), ou autre à définir), travailler sur l'utilisation des combos, gérer les déplacements pendant les combats pour garder au maximum l'initiative, etc...

A voir pour le taxi, ça semble être une bonne solution.

----------


## Ptit gras

Ah je pensais pas que ça impliquait qu'une personne reste dehors pour le taxi  ::(:

----------


## Korbeil

> Ah je pensais pas que ça impliquait qu'une personne reste dehors pour le taxi


Et si, il doit rester en file !
Hier soir Odrhann l'a fait (sans faire exprès), il proquait toutes les 5min environ, donc tu groupes avec lui, tu tag, et c'parti !

----------


## Guitou

C'est quoi cette histoire de passeur/taxi ?

----------


## Zepolak

C'est une histoire qui n'a pas vocation à être discutée en public.

Edit : quant à ma position sur l'AFK, je pense que vous la connaissez. Je ne pratiquerai pas d'AFK, ou avec très grande parcimonie. Je trouve ça égoïste et égocentrique. Et indéfendable en ramenant la question au plus grand nombre. Si on se met à la pratiquer, je ne vois pas comment on pourrait le reprocher à des gars qui se mettrait en auto-heal à midi pour pouvoir jouer le soir.

----------


## Caf

Il y a une différence entre l'afk d'une demie heure à une heure max qui consiste à se log puis à afk pendant qu'on mange pour ensuite débuter la soirée en rvr et l'afk depuis midi ou 3heures avant... En attendant Zepo, ça doit faire 2 semaines qu'on te voit plus du tout en RvR le soir à part pour la soirée Canari.

Je suis d'accord que c'est égoïste mais entre ne pas jouer du tout et jouer ben perso j'fais mon choix.

----------


## Charmide

Y'a une différence mais les conséquences sont quand même dramatiques. Pour avoir leadé sur des maps où on perd du T3 (et donc des efforts qui se comptent en jour et en nuit) parce qu'il y a 40 AFK au spawn entre 19h30 et 20h, je connais la perception qu'en ont les gens.

----------


## Ptit gras

Serious roaming vers 16h pour les étudiants/chomeurs/fonctionnaires/grévistes/intermittents/...

----------


## Zepolak

> En attendant Zepo, ça doit faire 2 semaines qu'on te voit plus du tout en RvR le soir à part pour la soirée Canari.


C'est gentil de vouloir me marginaliser mais c'est faux vu que j'étais par exemple là au reset (appuyer sur un bouton comme un débile j'y arrive  ::):  ). 

Et _en attendant_, le fait que je ne joue pas, je pense que ça me fait plus chier que toi.

Par contre, j'ai des principes et je me comporte dans la vie en fonction de ceux-là. Ici ou ailleurs. L'égoïsme, dans la mesure du possible, c'est non pour moi. J'ai mis un peu d'eau dans mon vin depuis la release sur le sujet, donc une demi-heure d'AFK semi-actif, admettons, de temps en temps. Mais c'est pas ça que je vois en jeu et faut que ce soit temporaire (ce n'est pas le cas, c'est là depuis la release, même quand les files étaient faibles).

Comme tu dis, entre ne pas jouer du tout et jouer, ben, j'ai aussi fait mon choix. Le seul qui me paraît juste et pérenne.

J'attends de voir la gueule de la situation une-deux semaines après la fin des migrations payantes.

----------


## Odrhann

> Serious roaming vers 16h pour les étudiants/chomeurs/fonctionnaires/grévistes/intermittents/...

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Il y a une différence entre l'afk d'une demie heure à une heure max qui consiste à se log puis à afk pendant qu'on mange pour ensuite débuter la soirée en rvr et l'afk depuis midi ou 3heures avant...


Non, il n'y en a pas. Le mec qui arrive enfin à entrer après 3h de file tout ce qu'il en voit en arrivant au spawn c'est des dizaines de poteaux. Y a pas marqué au dessus de chacun "afk depuis 10 min" ou "afk depuis 12h".

Et forcément, le mec se dit "ah ben la prochaine fois, je fais pareil !". Chaque mec afk au spawn, c'est 5 mecs qui vont faire pareil le lendemain. Ca va s'arrêter où ? Je donne pas 2 semaines avant que les plus enragés ne se déco jamais et restent afk constamment quand ils ne jouent pas.

----------


## Thimill

> Chaque mec afk au spawn.


Argument invalide, on afk spawn pas, on scout sur les remparts ! :@

----------


## Hasunay

Tout ça c'est la faute d'Anet brulons-les !  ::ninja:: 

Sinon je pensais pas qu'on était autant de canards contre l'afk surtout que quand on voit le nombre de mec qui sont en mode poteau on se dit que la pensé canard est unique. ^^'

----------


## Thimill

> Serious roaming vers 16h pour les étudiants/chomeurs/fonctionnaires/grévistes/intermittents/...


On a redéfini le "Serious" !  :Cigare:

----------


## Charmide

M'étonne pas  ::lol::

----------


## Caf

> Tout ça c'est la faute d'Anet brulons-les ! 
> 
> Sinon je pensais pas qu'on était autant de canards contre l'afk surtout que quand on voit le nombre de mec qui sont en mode poteau on se dit que la pensé canard est unique. ^^'


Ça se tient, on est seulement 5/6 canards en RvR depuis le retour des files d'attentes en prime-time...
Ce soir j'entre et j'me mettrai en mode taxi, wispez moi pour vous faire entrer.

Pour les détails, merci de n'en parler que dans le jeu.  ::):

----------


## Korbeil

> Ce soir j'entre et j'me mettrai en mode taxi, wispez moi pour vous faire entrer.


Sauf que si t'es taxi, tu joues pas.
Je pense que tu n'as pas compris le concept du taxi RvR ^^

----------


## Ptit gras

Grosse grosse session serious roaming. On a défoncé des mecs en 5vs1 et même des fois en 5vs2, on a pourri un option parce qu'il avait un tag option avec un maximum de fairplay (c'est à dire pas de /point et 5 contre lui, mais bon ils sont fort les option  ::trollface:: ), on a tenté une tentative de ninja parce qu'on avait un groupe de nains, puis on a pull tout iron dans l'eau a baie et ils sont franchement mauvais dans l'eau : tactique a étudier.

En résumé, une grosse influence sur le jeu et le score de Vizunah pendant facile deux heures.

 :Cigare:

----------


## Hasunay

En même les combats de masse sous-marins c'est vraiment une plaie. Par contre j’étais bien content de jouer avec vous dommage que l'opération "on se planque derrière les remparts en espérant que personne ne verra la grosse catapulte" fut un échec :D

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Contre les AFK aussi car c'est mauvais pour ma santé mentale, ça me casse les **** de me faire rouler dessus en défense de tour/fort et de voir 40 AFK quand je repop au spawn.

----------


## Caf

Bon ben une soirée de plus dans le vent...  ::'(: 
Pas de proc de la soirée personnellement...

----------


## Kayato

Moi j'ai décidé d'aller sur CBE hier soir, je suis rentré en 10min à 21h et en 8min à 22h15.

----------


## Tigermilk

J'ai cherché des CPC désespérément hier soir sur Désolation (vers 22h), fini par busser avec des PU  ::(:

----------


## Korbeil

> J'ai cherché des CPC désespérément hier soir sur Désolation (vers 22h), fini par busser avec des PU


On est tous parti vers 21h30, on avait (justement) pas envie de busser :/

----------


## Hem

Vizu premier à plus de 50k d'avance oO
Armstrong vous a refilé sa dope?

----------


## Korbeil

> Vizu premier à plus de 50k d'avance oO
> Armstrong vous a refilé sa dope?


*tousse*
http://mos.millenium.org/matchups
regarde Ruins of Surmia  ::P:

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Non juste Déso qui a arrêté de nous focus.

----------


## Arkane Derian

Et on a eu du renfort, faut pas l'oublier. Autant ça ne me plait pas qu'ils aient débarqué, autant faut être honnête et bien se rendre compte que si on réussit aussi bien cette semaine, c'est aussi grâce à eux.

----------


## Kayato

Renfort + certaines guildes ennemies en repos + les US sont repartis + Deso qui attaque les marins + un gros week end.

----------


## Tigermilk

tiens d'ailleurs Mos joue sur quelle map ?

----------


## Charmide

Map SFR normalement.

----------


## silence

Et c'est organisé avec Gc - et donc bon signe - ou ont ils posé leurs pénates unilatéralement ?

----------


## Korbeil

oui organisé avec GC  :;):

----------


## Charmide

Ils ont échangé avec nous avant le reset, maintenant je saurais pas dire les modalités: si on a dû aller les voir, si on leur a parlé de là où ça serait pas mal qu'ils aillent, etc..

EDIT: Fais des phrases sale plow, au moins je répondrais avant toi

----------


## Zepolak

Pour MOS et Fureur, à titre très personnel, ce n'est pas le départ qui m'ennuie. C'est des guildes matures. 

Non, là où on verra vraiment, c'est quand VS sera menacée qu'on verra comment ça se passe. Et si ces guildes apportent un esprit constructif ou pas. Wait&see et ne jugez pas trop vite, ni dans un sens ni dans l'autre.

----------


## Korbeil

> Ils ont échangé avec nous avant le reset, maintenant je saurais pas dire les modalités: si on a dû aller les voir, si on leur a parlé de là où ça serait pas mal qu'ils aillent, etc..
> 
> EDIT: Fais des phrases sale plow, au moins je répondrais avant toi


Pour les MoS, troma a reçu un mp demandant où ils devaient aller.
Pour les Fureur, on leur a parlé sur le TS VS.

(Je fais des phrases si je veux !  ::ninja:: )

----------


## billybones

kioul !

----------


## Caf

Bonne petite soirée RvR hier soir, la première depuis le reset on est monté à 10+ canards. J'ai pas prévu de jouer ce soir mais peut-être que je passerai vers 22h30.
Le taxi ça marche moyennement cela dit.

----------


## Korbeil

> Bonne petite soirée RvR hier soir, la première depuis le reset on est monté à 10+ canards. J'ai pas prévu de jouer ce soir mais peut-être que je passerai vers 22h30.
> Le taxi ça marche moyennement cela dit.


Quand la map est full ... bah elle est full :/
Donc ça reste qu'une alternative de fortune.

----------


## Ptit gras

Je vous conseille l'afk auto heal en ville et en file au moment ou vous rentrez du boulot, et de prendre le premier proc quand vous pouvez jouer. La pillule de l'attente passe bien mieux parce qu'on est remis sur le haut de la file à chaque "miss" et on est pas dans la map, ce qui appaise un peu les tensions qu'on peut voir apparaitre.

----------


## Maximelene

> Je vous conseille l'afk auto heal en ville et en file au moment ou vous rentrez du boulot, et de prendre le premier proc quand vous pouvez jouer. La pillule de l'attente passe bien mieux parce qu'on est remis sur le haut de la file à chaque "miss" et on est pas dans la map, ce qui appaise un peu les tensions qu'on peut voir apparaitre.


Si tu ne fais rien quand la map proc, tu n'es pas viré de la file ?  ::o:

----------


## Zepolak

> Si tu ne fais rien quand la map proc, tu n'es pas viré de la file ?


Non tu y restes. Empiriquement, le proc suivant semble arriver plus tôt d'ailleurs, mais c'est juste une observation alakon®. Et il arrivera jamais si la carte est pleine et que personne ne se casse (genre entre 21h et 22h, je pense que les seuls départs, c'est les mecs qui crashent).

----------


## Ptit gras

Si tu ne fais rien ou que tu demandes à "rester dans la file", tu es remis plutôt haut placé dans celle-ci, d'ou un temps de rentrée bien plus faible. Cela dit hier j'ai quand même du attendre 35 minutes entre 2 ticks aux alentours de 20h30.

Edit : hier soir Pryda des RG a stream un evènement appelé "clash of the titans" organisé par eux mêmes qui consistait à du combat de plaine à répétition entre RG et VoTF à 20 contre 20.
Rapide résumé et conseils pour notre jeu en sérious, je détaille pas trop mais c'était intéressant.

Premièrement c'était tout sauf un clash of the titans, pendant mon visionnage j'ai du voir un truc comme RG 20 - 0 VoTF. Les VoTF sont nuls à chier et on le sait très bien, c'était sympa de les voir se faire remettre en place. Espérons qu'à terme ce mode de jeu soit intégré à GW2, pour qu'on puisse admirer la différence entre du jeu "3w" et du jeu "spvp". Je ne me fais aucune illusion sur le vainqueur potentiel  ::P: 

Deuxièmement les RG bien que vainqueurs se "pré buffent" très peu, uniquement de la vitesse et des cris de guerrier. Ils n'utilisent pas vraiment de stabilité à l'impact, mais je me demande si ce n'était pas pour laisser une chance aux VoTF. Leurs stabs sont plutôt lancées en cours de combat.

Troisièmement la compo et l'optimisation. Et pour en avoir discuté avec Tromou et d'autres sur la shoutbox c'est là ou est toute la différence. Pas dans le "skill" qu'il soit individuel ou de groupe. Comme on le sait c'est quand même un bon 50% de joueurs de corps à corps (Gardien/Guerrier). Le reste est plutôt homogène il y a des envouts (peut être 2 sur 20), des elems (au moins 3 et tous d/d), un nécro (dès que ça sent le pâté il se met en plague et spamm le blind), un rodeur, surement un voleur et j'ai pas aperçu d'ingé mais c'était pas évident.
Mais là ou la différence est fondamentale, c'est sur l'optimisation de chaque joueur : *il n'y a pas un seul joueur qui n'est pas un tank.* Du coup à l'impact ils survivent plutôt qu'ils ne subissent. Certes on à l'esquive, on a la stab, mais à ces niveaux de culling et de lag ce n'est absolument pas suffisant. Les dégâts ne sont pas un soucis, avec 15 types qui tapent comme des nouilles on tombe quand même Jacky l'elem pas tanky et Alain Giresse le dps sur l'impact. La différence était donc flagrante : impact -> 5 VoTF à terre, aucun RG. Après le lead supérieur côté RG faisait le café et c'était gg no re.

Quatrièmement, je n'ai pas vu un seul RG s'arrêter pour finish un ennemi et ils évitent à tout prix les compétences qui les fixent au sol (cent lames, bouleversement terrestre,...). S'arrêter trois secondes dans un jeu de mouvement c'est juste "pas intelligent" lorsqu'on joue avec du nombre.

Ce qu'il faut retenir pour le jeu serious : prendre son guerrier/gardien 80 si on en a un sous la main et s'équiper d'un stuff tanky (pui/vita/robu typiquement) quelle que soit sa classe seraient des moyens efficaces de renforcer nos capacités de combat. On pourrait envisager de taper du moche en surnombre je pense. Par contre RG c'est du combat uniquement mais pas CPC, donc on a quand même besoin d'avoir le nécessaire pour nos attaques de structures.

----------


## Ptit gras

Bump edit au dessus.

----------


## Korbeil

"Oh bah non, j'vais plus pouvoir faire mon kikoo rooxor 100 lames en stuff berserk"  ::ninja::

----------


## Charmide

C'est vrai qu'il faut le préciser.. Si y'a des gens qui meurt immédiatement à chaque impact de bus: c'est pas normal.  ::trollface::

----------


## Kayato

Rien de nouveau en soit. Full tank cela me semble tellement évident en 3W. Après pour leurs armures lourdes au marteau on le sait aussi, c'est un peu la clé de la victoire dans un affrontement de ce type et on le sait qu'on est grave en manque de coté chez CPC.

----------


## Vroum

Il y avait aussi un gros travail sur les conditions.
A la fois sur le fait d'en poser (du blind, du chill, du poison, de la vulnérabilité avec le poison consommable) et le dispell.

----------


## Zepolak

Merci pour le retour et l'analyse !

Pourtant c'est cool cent lames  ::'(: 

Ils utilisent quoi comme armes hormis le martal leurs guerriers ?

----------


## Korbeil

Martal/Masse-Bouclier en War *_*

(^ ceci n'est qu'un avis personnel, mais je trouve que c'est un must have :x)

----------


## Kayato

On parle ici bien sur de l'idée d'aller percuter un groupe ennemi en subissant le moins de perte possible.

Par contre je trouve ça plutôt étrange d'avoir fait ca contre les votf, car ils ne sont vraiment pas parmi les meilleurs que j'ai pu croiser.

----------


## Korbeil

> On parle ici bien sur de l'idée d'aller percuter un groupe ennemi en subissant le moins de perte possible.
> 
> Par contre je trouve ça plutôt étrange d'avoir fait ca contre les votf, car ils ne sont vraiment pas parmi les meilleurs que j'ai pu croiser.


Je pense que c'est les VoTF qui ont proposé ce duel, ou alors les RG voulaient une proie facile ?

----------


## Vroum

Perso j'accroche plus à Martal/Epée-Cor. D'ailleurs les RG avaient un guerrier avec ce combo hier (Lyric me semble).

----------


## Kayato

Déjà le jour où on a 50% d'armure lourde le style de combat va changer. Pour le moment faut s'adapter avec notre compo voleur  ::siffle::

----------


## Charmide

19k PV et 1200 de robu, personnellement je résiste à l'impact.
Faudrait que ce soit le cas de tout le monde avant de se demander si on peut faire des choses sans avoir autant de plaques !

----------


## Ptit gras

Zepoulet : martal/espadonf. Sacrx charge à l'espadon d'ailleurs puisqu'il n'à pas d'adré pour démarrer.

Charmide : certes, mais comme je l'ai écrit entre le culling et le lag on est jamais sur que l'esquive va passer.

----------


## Charmide

Même sans parler d'esquive, de blink, ou de jeu et de placement intelligents (quand même, on parle de moi là  ::ninja:: ); j'arrive à m'en sortir en étant raisonnablement pris dans la mêlée, en étant en cuir et orienté vita sans beaucoup de robustesse.

----------


## Hasunay

D'ailleurs je suis entrain de me monter un 3ème 80 et je me demande ce qui serait le plus utile à la Légion des Canards : un ingé ou un nécro ? Sachant que je le jouerais forcément en tank/soutiens.

----------


## Vroum

> Zepoulet : martal/espadonf. Sacrx charge à l'espadon d'ailleurs puisqu'il n'à pas d'adré pour démarrer.


Sacrx joue gardien, Espadon/Bâton  :;):

----------


## Ptit gras

Voui pardon il était sur le gardien hier soir.

Charmide 19k hp sur un voleur c'est quand même pas rien. T'as au moins une stat défensive bien montée, c'est mieux qu'un full carpette et moins bien qu'un vita+robu dans l'optique de combats "au niveau de RG"  :Cigare:

----------


## Charmide

Certes. J'ai de la vita sur tout ce que j'ai. 
Je suis bien d'accord avec toi, ce que je racontais c'était juste: 
Arrêtez de vous plaindre qu'on ait pas 50% de plaques, faisons les choses dans l'ordre, si déjà tout le monde suivait ma voie éclairée de génie du W3 ( :Cigare: ) tout en gardant la compo actuelle, on pourrait faire des trucs.  ::trollface:: 

ON ATTAQUE PAS LA CORPORATION VOLEUSE IMPUNEMENT, KAYALOW

----------


## Tigermilk

Ca tombe, je commence à stuffer ma war en Robu / Vita ! 

Vous avez des boules d'ecto à m'avancer ?  ::P:

----------


## Vaaahn

Pas de problème, par contre je prends une garantie de 10pa/(ecto prêté)/jour.

----------


## Bartinoob

J'ai une war pui/vita/robu qui joue uniquement à l'espadon pour l'instant, faudra que je pense à prendre un marteau à mon prochain ascalon, si j'ai bien compris ?  ::P:

----------


## Vroum

Bah un peu de variété ne fait pas de mal non plu. Avoir tout le monde sur le même build/armes c'est pas forcément judicieux.
Faut juste que ça soit réfléchi pour être complémentaire.

----------


## Kayato

Le truc important c'est d'être résistant et d'avoir du stun/snare.

----------


## Korbeil

pour moi un bon build:

- résistant
- contrôle de foule
- partage de buff

----------


## Zepolak

Je vois pas comment tu peux faire du partage de buff en guerrier espadon/martal...

----------


## Korbeil

> Je vois pas comment tu peux faire du partage de buff en guerrier espadon/martal...


Les cri en utilitaire.

----------


## Vroum

Ne pas oublier les soins, le débuff défensif et offensif, les zones de combos et les finish.

Pour la vidéo RG vs VOTF c'est par ici.

----------


## Zepolak

> Les cri en utilitaire.


Ouais, mais ça sous-entend beaucoup de choses en terme de build final. Pas de charge du taureau, pas de résistance, pas de fear (désolé, je kiffe cette compétence)... Ça m'ennuie un peu (fort). Enfin, j'ai un Secouez-vous quand même.

----------


## dragou

> Je vois pas comment tu peux faire du partage de buff en guerrier espadon/martal...


Honte à toi.

Alors on va commencer avec le 2 en tactique qui donne 70 de puissance aux alliers proches.
On enchaine avec "for great justice" qui va mettre du might et fury
Ensuite le "shake it off" qui va retirer une condition

On couple à tout ca le cris qui soignent (12 en tactique).

Ensuite tu peux remplacer espadon pour le cor qui va mettre de la rapidité et enlever les snare et mettre endurance.

Selon moi un build basé sur espadon/marteau n'est pas viable, tu sais pas être efficient (et un GS ça doit se jouer berserker non de non!!!!)


edit : alors, pour le fear, c'est jouable, mais selon moi il faut mettre pour la justice et shake it off obligé, donc au détriment du endure pain.
Le bullstrike dans une optique McM je vois pas trop son intérêt, t'es pas censé être seul donc bon...

----------


## Ptit gras

Y'a quand même une différence entre s'équiper tanky et avoir tous le même build.
Mon équipement est en pui/robu/vita et pourtant je peux jouer des tonnes de trucs différents.

Et pis mon analyse c'était pas vraiment pour lancer un débat de fond, c'était plutôt une remarque/confirmation : à l'échelle du 3w tanky > all.
Si vous aimez votre berserker personne chez cpc vous demandera de le changer, on vous trollera quand vous serez mort comme on fait avec Caf et Charmide  ::trollface::

----------


## Zepolak

J'ai joué cor pendant 2 mois et c'est depuis que je me suis très fortement inspiré du build de Kadyak (topic guerrier ici-même) que j'ai enfin l'impression d'être efficace. 

Mon build est désormais optimisé tank/survie/baffe dans ta gueule, ce qui est cohérent pour un mec en tout première ligne avec potentiellement un tag commandeur sur la gueule. Et un tank qui frappe en plus. Parce que le cor, je me rappelle très bien de ce que ça fait. Tu cours et y a des mecs qui tape autour. Cool. Avec l'espadon, je fais partie des mecs qui tapent et qui font même sacrément mal, suffisamment pour dégager des ennemis qui auraient fait mal autrement à mes alliés.

Le bullstrike me sert en solo. Situation dans laquelle je suis fort souvent. Et améliore pas mal ma vitesse de déplacement. Sauf qu'en effet, quand on fait un groupe CPC serious, c'est inutile. Ça représente 5% à 10% de mon temps de jeu mais c'est vrai que c'est le sujet du topic donc je vais le remplacer. 

Shake it off, je l'ai déjà avec Shrug It Off. Je peux le reprendre une seconde fois mais ça me paraît overkill. C'est hors de question d'enlever Leg specialist qui est juste ultime avec le martal. Ça fait déjà 4 traits en discipline, c'est beaucoup !

----------


## dragou

> Y'a quand même une différence entre s'équiper tanky et avoir tous le même build.
> Mon équipement est en pui/robu/vita et pourtant je peux jouer des tonnes de trucs différents.


Ca c'est sur. Perso ici je suis entrain de visualiser un peu ce que donnerait un war basé valkyrie (puissance vita crit) vu que la précision est très facilement modifiable via fury. Ce qui permettrait de jouer aussi bien hammer, que double axe (qui selon moi est le best ever pour war en McM) mais j'approfondis encore le sujet.

Pas en discipline zepo, en tactique ^^.

Perso je comprend votre volonté de jouer l'espadon qui a l'air over kill avec 100b et tourbilol, mais perso je trouve qu'un double axe fait + de mal grâce au whriling et l'evis qui met une cible a terre (puis ca permet de tag bien plus de monde).

Pour l'immo quand cripple, c'est sur que c'est bon mais je trouve que mettre 70 de power aux alliers est plus profitable :s.
Maintenant entre le 2ème shake it off et les cris recast 20% + vite, le choix est toujours délicat (et ça dépend du nombre de war présent aussi)

----------


## Zepolak

> vu que la précision est très facilement modifiable via fury.


Un casse-tête pour l'optimisation de l'équipement d'ailleurs...

----------


## dragou

> Un casse-tête pour l'optimisation de l'équipement d'ailleurs...


Selon moi on peut s'en passer même si les builds full dps demanderont qu'on mette 20points dedans pour les effet de l'espadon/double axe.

Valkyrie a l'avantage de mettre du puissance, vita et critique donc à moins d'aller dans une optique poussive du tanking, on reste viable dans toutes les possibilités.
Ca sera aux attributs de trancher entre une spé qui tourne vers le DPS ou plus vers la survie mais je donnerai suite une fois fini. (la rune qui prédomine est celle du soldier vu que les cris sont utile en tout temps)

----------


## Hasunay

Mon guerrier je le joue comme ça : http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fIAQNAS...qsMZJyymlLLZWA . Avec du stuff Puissance, Robu, Puissance des soins chaque cris régénère entre 2000 et 2500.

----------


## Vroum

Vaut peut être mieux continuer sur le topic des guerriers par contre.

----------


## dragou

> Mon guerrier je le joue comme ça : http://gw2skills.net/editor/?fIAQNAS...qsMZJyymlLLZWA . Avec du stuff Puissance, Robu, Puissance des soins chaque cris régénère entre 2000 et 2500.


Yep c'est une variante possible mais qui malheureusement ne permet aucune autre c'est pourquoi je ne la plébiscite pas mais c'est tout à fait viable en 3W ^^

Mais la on discute beaucoup du warrior donc go sur le topic dédié


edit : cramed par vroum lol

----------


## Ptit gras

Ben après c'est l'éternel débat du mec qui aime bien le tanky mais quand même il prend un stuff puissance precision vita pour taper un peu. La diff c'est que les RG ils l'ont pas ce mec  ::P:

----------


## Tygra

Moi ce que j'ai vu c'est que les nécros ont le rôle dans lequel ils excellent : foutre les conditions, clean les conditions.
Le streamer jouait avec 27k HP (il est hors de question que je sacrifie une de mes stats pour des HP à priori, mes 21k suffiront) et un peu de condi damage. Mais il était surtout équipé pour : blind, blind, blind, blind, vuln, anti-boon, blind, blind.

Je pense qu'en se répartissant entre les nécros les puits de corruption et de puissance, en ayant tous les puits de blind, puis un troisième utility qui va bien (un qui prend la ligne, un qui prend epidemic, un qui prend corrupt boon pour un gardien qui fait le kéké, etc ...) on devrait déjà bien limiter les dégats.
Baton must-have pour clean les condis aussi. Le streamer jouait sans les marques de taille doublées et imbloquables, c'est étrange, je sais pas si je pourrais m'en passer  ::ninja:: 

Enfin tout ça pour dire qu'il faut peut être clairement identifier quel est l'apport principal de chaque classe dans le jeu de groupe et s'orienter vers une spécialisation.
Je pense aux elems et gardiens qui peuvent buffer comme personne (on a besoin de personne d'autre presque), aux wars pour le cc, la résistance, les cris, aux envouts pour les renvois de projectiles, le null field, le fufu, les thiefs pour le tourbilol, le fufu, etc etc
Je ne connais que très peu de choses en dehors du necro, donc vous êtes tous plus habilités que moi à parler de votre classe, vous connaissez ses points forts  :;):

----------


## Caf

> Y'a quand même une différence entre s'équiper tanky et avoir tous le même build.
> Mon équipement est en pui/robu/vita et pourtant je peux jouer des tonnes de trucs différents.
> 
> Et pis mon analyse c'était pas vraiment pour lancer un débat de fond, c'était plutôt une remarque/confirmation : à l'échelle du 3w tanky > all.
> Si vous aimez votre berserker personne chez cpc vous demandera de le changer, on vous trollera quand vous serez mort comme on fait avec Caf et Charmide


J'suis monté à 18k hp et je pense pouvoir atteindre les 19k aussi, il est vrai que depuis que j'ai dépassé les 17k je meurs beaucoup, beaucoup moins pour une perte de dps pas vraiment énorme.. bref comme tu dis, e*n 3W Tanky > All.*

----------


## Ptit gras

Surtout que le dps personnel, dans un maxi monobus de 6 cpc qui arrivent à tag le soir, c'est assez peu pertinent comme stat  :;):

----------


## ivanoff

ça c'est fait  ::):

----------


## Zepolak

C'était pas en journée quand même ?

----------


## Maximelene

C'était cette nuit, 4 heures du matin environ  :;):

----------


## Vroum

Il reste du bleu, c'est pas très serious.

----------


## Caf

Apriori ce soir il n'y'a pas eu de soirée serious, encore, d’après ce que j'ai su.. Certes il y a des soucis de file d'attente etc.. mais j'ai l'impression qu'il y a de moins en moins de lead disponible et donc de moins en moins d'animations côté CPC en RvR..

Je me trompe peut-être mais cela devient régulier et j'ai l'impression de mettre le doigt sur un p'tit soucis.. Pouvons-nous savoir qui de nos leader chez CPC sont disponible quand ? Et quel soir ?

Perso je vais pouvoir être dispo les mardi et mercredi soir uniquement. (j'ai repris le sport donc le lundi et le jeudi c'est mort j'arriverai vers 22h30)

Les autres leader, quels sont les soirs ou vous allez pouvoir être disponible ?

----------


## Charmide

Je viens de sortir de ma période avec pas mal de boulot et des horaires un peu trop aléatoire pour surmonter les files, donc je devrais pouvoir être là plus régulièrement. De là à préciser davantage.. Faut pas trop m'en demander  ::o:

----------


## Korbeil

J'ai surtout l'impression que le dimanche soir c'est pas facile de réunir du monde.

Sinon moi je peut souvent (mais ce soir, je pouvais pas  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## Caf

Je pense qu'on a tout de même assez de leader chez CPC pour s'attribuer au moins un ou 2 soir chacun et ainsi être sur d'avoir un animateur par soir non ?

----------


## Kayato

Pour ma part je n'ai pas de soir prédéfini. Mais avec le reset et quasiment 2 jours de 3W non stop le dimanche soir c'est repos pour ma part.

----------


## Zepolak

Hier soir j'étais là, mais ça n'a proc que très tard. Je pense qu'avec le retour des files d'attentes, le dimanche, c'est pas tip-top (faut se mettre en file d'attente tôt, et c'est impossible pour moi en hiver (snowboard>all)).

Ouais, je pense que tu as raison Caf, faut revoir nos journées choisies. Parce que je crois que le dimanche, c'est devenu vraiment chaud. 

Idéalement, 2 jours qui ne se suivent pas...

----------


## silence

Pas grand monde hier soir, j'ai du croiser quatre Cpc à tout casser. On a groupé avec deux trois personnes de la guilde à Krocker et on a migré sur le Ts Fm. C'était sympa mais ce n'était pas du serious Cpc.  :Emo:

----------


## Zepolak

En tout cas, pour le dimanche, je pense qu'on peut acter que c'est vraiment tendu. Moi même quand je serais là, je serais une carpette. Je ne leaderai pas le dimanche jusqu'en Mai.

----------


## Lanilor

Et peut être prévoir de reporter le "serious" quand il y a de gros event canard à côté (genre la chasse au trésor hier soir).

----------


## Vroum

Du coup on essaie de se faire une bonne sessions serious ce soir ? (en espérant que la file nous soit clémente)

----------


## Vaaahn

Moi je suis pour si j'arrive à rentrer  :;):

----------


## Ptit gras

Faudrait peut être décaler ces deux jours plus vers la fin de semaine, l'enjeu est moindre donc les files aussi.
Mais bon...l'enjeu est moindre  ::(:

----------


## Charmide

En même temps, le serious au début c'était une place pour expérimenter, tenter de nouvelles expériences pour aller de l'avant.. Pas forcément tout roXxer.
Et en ce moment, l'enjeu est souvent minime  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

J'veux pas être "défaitiste" mais je pense qu'en terme d'enjeux, comment dire...

Ce sera pas pour les 2 semaines qui viennent. Raison de plus pour ne pas s'inquièter outre mesure de l'impact mais travailler le fond  ::):

----------


## Tygra

Pareil, le dimanche en général c'est pas très pratique pour le moment (même si particulièrement les 3 semaines qui viennent aucun soir n'est pratique). Et je pense aussi que le fait qu'il y ait un event PVE en même temps aide pas.

Et j'aime bien ce que dit Zepo, les premières fois qu'on a fait "bootcamp" plutôt que du vrai jeu, on a appris à bouger ensemble. Peut être qu'on pourrait retourner au bootcamp pour apprendre à se synergiser sur les builds, sur les combos, sur les stratégies (split de groupes comme le font les [WL] notamment), etc etc ..

----------


## Caf

Le truc les gars, c'est qu'il est impératif qu'un lead soit présent par soirée, et s'arranger pour que la plupart des canards se disent "bon ce soir j'vais me co je sais qu'il y aura du monde comme d'hab" plutôt que "est-ce que si j'me connecte ce soir il y aura du monde ? J'vais encore devoir me coltiner le TS d'une autre guilde...erf j'vais plutôt faire autre chose...".

Bref, si aucuns des leads habituels CPC : Kayato, Zepolak, Charmide, Vaaahn et moi même ne peuvent assurer le dimanche durablement il vaut mieux acter que ce jour n'est plus un jour de raid CPC...

Nous pouvons discuter des autres jours de la semaine du coup  ::):

----------


## Ptit gras

Lead ou pas de toutes façons, le manque de monde en raid serious n'est surement pas du à leur absence.
Je peux te donner un indice qui commence par "file" et fini par "d'attente"  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Zepolak

On a réussi à être 10 ce soir et c'était sympa jusqu'au patch  ::): 
Pas vraiment serious, c'est vrai ceci dit.

----------


## Charmide

> Lead ou pas de toutes façons, le manque de monde en raid serious n'est surement pas du à leur absence.
> Je peux te donner un indice qui commence par "file" et fini par "d'attente"


 Bah, c'est pas ça qui favorise la présence des gens en tout cas ! On a réussi à avoir un bon petit groupe ce soir: c'est toujours l'histoire de la boule de neige, si vous êtes 5 au début et que vous faites des trucs, ça attirera les gens et surtout ils resteront plutôt que de repartir. Avoir quelqu'un qui propose des trucs (on appelle ça un lead), ça aide  ::o: 

Bref, concernant le dimanche qui effectivement est pas très populaire, on avait fait un sondage au début pour savoir quel jour arrangeait qui, et le mercredi semble le prochain candidat. 

On peut donc partir sur Lundi/Mercredi comme jours "serious", je pense. Sauf si une voix s'y oppose.. Go!

----------


## Vroum

C'est vache la maj à 22h alors qu'on avait un bon petit groupe.  ::sad:: 

Pas de soucis pour lundi/mercredi, par contre ça serait nickel si on arrivait à être une quinzaine. Histoire de ne plus avoir à crier "Fuyeeeeeeeez" à chaque inc ennemi  ::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

Ouais 15 ça serait cool !

----------


## Charmide

".. OH SHIT C'EST LE BUS"

On était pas loin de l'être au moment de la maj  ::):

----------


## Arkane Derian

> J'veux pas être "défaitiste" mais je pense qu'en terme d'enjeux, comment dire...
> 
> Ce sera pas pour les 2 semaines qui viennent. Raison de plus pour ne pas s'inquièter outre mesure de l'impact mais travailler le fond


Je pense qu'il y aura de l'enjeu beaucoup plus vite que prévu

----------


## Ptit gras

Pas vraiment d'enjeu à taper sur de la D7 alors que la D1 nous titille même pas. Mais ça sera surement fnu.

----------


## dragou

> Pas vraiment d'enjeu à taper sur de la D7 alors que la D1 nous titille même pas. Mais ça sera surement fnu.


On verra, ça risque d'être un peu plus tendu que prévu vu que certains serveurs vont prendre cette opportunité pour essayer de se refaire une santé et si on est en D6, nous l'objectif sera d'aller en D1 le plus vite possible ^^

----------


## Thorkel

Sympa la session hier soir, je ne suis pas resté longtemps mais c'est agréable d'être en groupe et de marcher sur les autres (plutôt que l'inverse le peu de fois ou j'ai mis les pieds en 3W avant).

----------


## Zepolak

C'est génial. D'une façon ou d'une autre, on doit faire des grosses semaines.  ::): 

Et genre la semaine prochaine, on doit faire une très grosse semaine car si notre score est trop faible, on mettra plusieurs semaines à remonter en D1 !

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Moue je suis pas super emballé. Pour jouer en majorité en journée ou dans la nuit, j'ai peur de me retrouver à taper des portes dans ces périodes là face à des serveurs qui n'ont pas de présence comme ceux de D1/D2.

----------


## billybones

moi si ça me permet de faire toute mon explo avec tous mes rerolls c'est parfait

----------


## Thorkel

Ca va clairement être un moment à explo ça! va falloir en profiter.

----------


## Vaaahn

Je suis peu présent en 3W en ce moment pour une raison simple : je monte un reroll gardien pour pouvoir arrêter de carpéter à tout va  ::ninja:: 
Je le ding 80, je lui achète un stuff robu vita et c'est parti mon kiki  ::lol::

----------


## Korbeil

> Je suis peu présent en 3W en ce moment pour une raison simple : je monte un reroll gardien pour pouvoir arrêter de carpéter à tout va 
> Je le ding 80, je lui achète un stuff robu vita et c'est parti mon kiki


Noob  ::ninja:: 

Sinon perso, je joue en full stuff de bienfaiteur moi maintenant, je préfère  ::P: 
(mon gardien hein)

----------


## Vaaahn

> Noob 
> 
> Sinon perso, je joue en full stuff de bienfaiteur moi maintenant, je préfère 
> (mon gardien hein)


Je dis ça parce que c'est un set simple et rapide à avoir entre les tokens rvr et le karma  ::ninja:: 
Je m'optimiserais plus tard  :;):

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Pas vraiment d'enjeu à taper sur de la D7 alors que la D1 nous titille même pas. Mais ça sera surement fnu.


Ouais enfin la semaine prochaine, c'est pas de la D7 en face. Et si on veut éviter de tomber trop bas, il va justement nous falloir faire un très gros score. Donc si, il y aura de l'enjeu très rapidement.

Idem les semaines d'après si on veut remonter rapidement.

----------


## Vaaahn

L'enjeu ne va clairement pas être de taper les serveurs de D36 (Whiteside Ridge ou Gunnar's Hold par exemple) qu'on risque de rencontrer dans les semaines à venir.
Mais de faire la semaine prochaine le gap le plus important possible pour ne pas passer trop de semaines à taper ces serveurs là pour remonter au niveau où on est actuellement qu'est la D1. 

N'empêche qu'à la place de ces serveurs là, j'aurais des étoiles dans les yeux de me dire que je pourrais être en D1 (alors que je suis en D9/9) ... juste ... une ... ou deux ... semaine ... déjà *_*

----------


## Caf

*We serious this night !*

----------


## Zepolak

Pour moi c'est triplement mort : 
 - Je n'ai pas téléchargé le patch hier soir
 - Kayato annonce une file d'attente de 1h30 à 18h30
 - Je me fais défoncer à TF2 ce soir.
Et même si tout ça n'avait pas été présent, je pense que j'aurais eu une activité de modération incompatible avec du seriousbiznessrepresent  ::'(:

----------


## silence

Je n'ai pas dormi de la nuit et après le dimanche sans serious et le lundi avec patch ce sera sans moi. Dommage.  ::'(:

----------


## Ptit gras

Serious lead de map à 5 cpc. C'était pas franchement fnu.

----------


## Vroum

On avait pas dit lundi-mercredi ?

----------


## Kayato

Si lundi et mercredi. Mais on était au moins 10 minimum en attente à 20h. Tout le monde n'est pas rentré, on s'est donc occupé du lead de map avec les 3/4 des gens non présents sur TS. Effectivement j'ai connu plus fun (Un plantage du jeu à 22h30 m'a achevé).

----------


## Vaaahn

C'est juste Caf qui a fait du zèle un plus plus haut  ::ninja:: 
Sinon dommage que le baptême du feu de Kayato sur le lead sur ts vizu ai été entaché par une une com peut être mal adaptée ala population présente sur la map ...  ::|: 
Et des vizuniens peu rèactif ...

----------


## Kayato

La population qui suit le point bleu en faisant de la merde sans être sur TS ne m'intéresse pas. Au moins s'ils avaient un minimum d'intelligence mais on avait de vrais boulets hier sur la map.

On a quand même fail plusieurs fois avec des trucs du genre on passe par la gauche (avec 5 CPC et 3 personnes du TS qui suivent) et les 15 autres qui ne bougent pas ou qui vont à droite.

----------


## Charmide

Malheureusement, c'est un peu une donnée de l'exercice et il faut faire avec.  ::o: 
Les bons jours, y'a peut-être 3/4 des personnes qui suivent, mais c'est rare, le ratio normal c'est plutôt 1/2. Communiquer par écrit sur la stratégie globale et l'utilité des mouvements qu'on fait aide. 
Après, c'est pas mal.. Typiquement, tu fais des contournements avec les gens qui te suivent sur vocal pendant que les autres tiennent le centre  ::trollface::

----------


## Thimill

Faut venir sur SFR ! 
On a 10 min de queue en soirée !  ::ninja::

----------


## Korbeil

> Faut venir sur SFR ! 
> On a 10 min de queue en soirée !


 :tired: 

POURRITURE D'ESPION !  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Kayato

> Faut venir sur SFR ! 
> On a 10 min de queue en soirée !


En plus tu dois t'éclater, tu tombes sur la semaine ou SFR décide de descendre en D2 en stoppant le McM. Un choix judicieux  :^_^:

----------


## Thorkel

> La population qui suit le point bleu en faisant de la merde sans être sur TS ne m'intéresse pas. Au moins s'ils avaient un minimum d'intelligence mais on avait de vrais boulets hier sur la map.
> 
> On a quand même fail plusieurs fois avec des trucs du genre on passe par la gauche (avec 5 CPC et 3 personnes du TS qui suivent) et les 15 autres qui ne bougent pas ou qui vont à droite.


Faut savoir si t'es sur TS ou mumble :;):  Tu m'aurais dit TS hier je serais venu direct, mumble il fallait que je le DL/install....et vu que je planifiais pas de rester longtemps j'ai pas pris le temps.

----------


## Thimill

> En plus tu dois t'éclater, tu tombes sur la semaine ou SFR décide de descendre en D2 en stoppant le McM. Un choix judicieux


Naaan ! Je m'amuse comme un fou, tu peux demander à Lanilor (les screeeens lanilor d'ailleurs ! les screeeens !  ::w00t::  )
Mais du coup oui, c'est uniquement du fight, c'est cool tout de même et ça fait rager Caf !

----------


## Charmide

C'est le BÔ JEU  :Cigare:

----------


## Vaaahn

> Faut savoir si t'es sur TS ou mumble Tu m'aurais dit TS hier je serais venu direct, mumble il fallait que je le DL/install....et vu que je planifiais pas de rester longtemps j'ai pas pris le temps.


T'es canard, tu peux/veux jouer en vocal et t'as pas mumble ? Pas de critique, je suis juste surpris ...

Après de manière générale, et va falloir le noter et marteler partout, ça fera pas de mal :
Si, sous _mumble_, dans le chan _raid_, vous voyez quelques canards en *muet* et/ou *sourd*, venez leur parler et les whisper in-game que vous êtes là. Ils vous grouperont sans problème.
Si ils ne sont pas là, ils sont sûrement sur un autre ts/mumble (vizu ou autre guilde de GC) parce qu'ils ne sont pas assez nombreux au départ. Donc en se joignant à eux, et avec le nombre, ça les ramènera sur le mumble pour tous jouer ensemble dans la joie et la félicité.
Le tout serious ou pas serious !!!

----------


## Korbeil

Généralement, quand t'as du canard muet/sourd en chan Raid, c'est qu'on est en RvR mais sur un autre vocal, donc faut pas hésiter  :;):

----------


## Thorkel

> T'es canard, tu peux/veux jouer en vocal et t'as pas mumble ? Pas de critique, je suis juste surpris ...
> 
> Après de manière générale, et va falloir le noter et marteler partout, ça fera pas de mal :
> Si, sous _mumble_, dans le chan _raid_, vous voyez quelques canards en *muet* et/ou *sourd*, venez leur parler et les whisper in-game que vous êtes là. Ils vous grouperont sans problème.
> Si ils ne sont pas là, ils sont sûrement sur un autre ts/mumble (vizu ou autre guilde de GC) parce qu'ils ne sont pas assez nombreux au départ. Donc en se joignant à eux, et avec le nombre, ça les ramènera sur le mumble pour tous jouer ensemble dans la joie et la félicité.
> Le tout serious ou pas serious !!!


TS, quand tu veux, mumble c'est le mal ( :^_^: ), d'ou sa désinstallation expéditive la dernière fois. Et malgré le fait que je traîne mes basques depuis pas mal de temps sur ce forum, je ne suis canard sur le jeu que depuis deux semaines.

Donc bon, je reprends mumble :;):   (et pour grouper, jusque là j'ai jamais eu besoin de demander, il y a toujours un CPC attentif qui me choppe quand j'arrive en 3W)

----------


## Ptit gras

Le gros soucis hier soir c'est que sur la map il y avait en tout et pour tout :
-20 acsk
-8 FM
-8 kell+AT
- le bus cpc/vizuniens soit maximum 15 personnes.

Total ~50, en face c'était la taille du bus principal, et ils en avait un deuxième de 20 en défensif et 1 à 2 groupes roaming. On était un peu tous dubitatifs en fait, surtout après 2h de queue pour Kaya  ::P:

----------


## Vaaahn

J'essaie toujours de faire gaffe autour de moi et sur le /g pour faire grouper des canards, mais c'est juste que j'ai l'impression que ça en décourage certain de venir même en 3W, alors que si ceux qui sont réticent se motive à se faire entendre, effet boule de neige et on peut facilement faire un petit groupe CPC roaming, qui va attirer des gens et c'est parti pour le super croiseur canard de l'espaaaaaaaaaaaaace.



Ou sinon c'est juste qu'on a moins de gens qui veulent faire du 3W en ce moment ;;;

----------


## Kayato

J'avoue que le format actuel ca devient du 20 personne par pack. Sauf cas exceptionnel, on fait de moins en moins de fight chez CPC car on est rarement plus d'une dizaine  ::'(:

----------


## Zepolak

> J'avoue que le format actuel ca devient du 20 personne par pack. Sauf cas exceptionnel, on fait de moins en moins de fight chez CPC car on est rarement plus d'une dizaine


Ben l'effectif assez proche du réel, tu l'as eu reset quand les gens peuvent rentrer à coup sûr. C'est pas dégueu et c'est plus qu'un dizaine.

----------


## Thorkel

Perso hier je sais pas ce que vous m'aviez collé mais j'avais l'impression d'être increvable, c'était assez fun.

----------


## Tigermilk

4 pieces d'armure avec de la Robu / Vita / Puissance en plus hier soir, j'ai halluciné sur la resistance de ma war. La différence avec mon stuff Berseker était flagrante !

Me manque plus qu'une masse  et une ou 2 pièces et ca va etre rigolo  ::):

----------


## Caf

Hier soir ce fut bien bien compliqué... Et je rejoins Charmide, en général c'est du 1/2 qui te suivent sur le TS quand tu lead sur le vocal Vizu.
Les TP sont à proscrire.
Les def de titan sont à oublier avec ton bus car >> TP >> tu perds la moitié de ton bus. >> Solution : Cela doit être le taff d'un groupe guilde.. (s'ils sont occupés, pas grave ils iront recap le camp plus tard.)
Il faut impérativement gagner quelques fight et capturer un ou 2 points dans la soirée sinon tu perds du monde.. Bref lead les vizu sur le TS c'est un taff très, très ingrat, c'est comma ça, il faut juste l'accepter et faire avec.

Cela dit hier soir nous avions un ratio de 1/3 qui suivait donc c'était encore plus compliqué et frustrant. Bref on est d'accord Kayato !
Je trouve qu'on a récupéré des joueurs issue d'autres serveur pas du tout habitué à jouer sur le TS vizunah et on se retrouve donc à devoir spammer toutes les 20min l'adresse du serveur pour espérer pull du monde dessus... Comme c'était encore le cas il y a de cela 2mois... On vit un petit retour en arrière donc..

----------


## Kayato

> Hier soir ce fut bien bien compliqué... Et je rejoins Charmide, en général c'est du 1/2 qui te suivent sur le TS quand tu lead sur le vocal Vizu.
> Les TP sont à proscrire.
> Les def de titan sont à oublier avec ton bus car >> TP >> tu perds la moitié de ton bus. >> Solution : Cela doit être le taff d'un groupe guilde.. (s'ils sont occupés, pas grave ils iront recap le camp plus tard.)
> Il faut impérativement gagner quelques fight et capturer un ou 2 points dans la soirée sinon tu perds du monde.. Bref lead les vizu sur le TS c'est un taff très, très ingrat, c'est comma ça, il faut juste l'accepter et faire avec.
> 
> Cela dit hier soir nous avions un ratio de 1/3 qui suivait donc c'était encore plus compliqué et frustrant. Bref on est d'accord Kayato !
> Je trouve qu'on a récupéré des joueurs issue d'autres serveur pas du tout habitué à jouer sur le TS vizunah et on se retrouve donc à devoir spammer toutes les 20min l'adresse du serveur pour espérer pull du monde dessus... Comme c'était encore le cas il y a de cela 2mois... On vit un petit retour en arrière donc..


En plus de ça il y a eu un ressentit global sur toutes les maps/serveurs avec moins de monde ig pour plus de file d'attente. Surement un foirage dans le patch.

Du coup moins de monde => donc pas de roaming CPC => donc un groupe en moins pour défendre recap à droite et à gauche.

J'espère que ce soir on arrivera à faire rentrer plus de CPC. Une petite quinzaine serait vraiment bien.

----------


## Dar

> Hier soir ce fut bien bien compliqué... Et je rejoins Charmide, en général c'est du 1/2 qui te suivent sur le TS quand tu lead sur le vocal Vizu.
> Les TP sont à proscrire.
> Les def de titan sont à oublier avec ton bus car >> TP >> tu perds la moitié de ton bus. >> Solution : Cela doit être le taff d'un groupe guilde.. (s'ils sont occupés, pas grave ils iront recap le camp plus tard.)
> Il faut impérativement gagner quelques fight et capturer un ou 2 points dans la soirée sinon tu perds du monde.. Bref lead les vizu sur le TS c'est un taff très, très ingrat, c'est comma ça, il faut juste l'accepter et faire avec.


Je te rassure le pu c'est le même quelque soit le serveur.  C'est le gars qui comprends rien au RvR (6 mois aprés la sortie du jeu ca continue à taper le ravi des fort...) et surtout qui n'a pas envie de se faire chier à être attentif (parcequ'il en voit pas l’intérêt). Et de toute façon il s'en branle parce-que s'il se fait raser 2 fois d'affilé il stop pour aller PvE / jouer au démineur.

Je vois de plus en plus de guilde ne plus allumer le tome parceque se trainer un bras de voie lactée derriere sois y'en a raz le cul c'est pas une façon de faire du RvR.

Vu que les combats RvR de GW2 se jouent à 95% à l'inc, tu peux pas te permettre d'avoir des moules qui mettent 15 secondes à se retourner.

A tous les lead de pu je vous tire mon chapeau. Votre abnégation vous honore.

----------


## Zepolak

> Cela dit hier soir nous avions un ratio de 1/3 qui suivait donc c'était encore plus compliqué et frustrant. Bref on est d'accord Kayato !


Et je pense que le manque absolu d'enjeu quelconque (on est premier et le ladder reset vendredi - SFR ont décidé globalement de ne plus jouer en plus, pour manipuler un peu le tirage) doit pas aider à avoir des gens intéressés...

----------


## Vaaahn

Le problème est que ça va changer la semaine prochaine et les semaines suivantes ... mais pas en bien pour les files  ::|:

----------


## Ptit gras

Dar : le PU Vizunien de longue date est très efficace, c'est plutôt la nouvelle collection qui patine !

----------


## Dar

> Dar : le PU Vizunien de longue date est très efficace, c'est plutôt la nouvelle collection qui patine !


Il joue plus le pu de longue date ? ::huh::

----------


## Charmide

Il est dans la file  ::trollface:: 

---------- Post added at 16h10 ---------- Previous post was at 16h07 ----------

Pour ce soir, si on est peu, ce serait quand même bien de tenter des trucs. Travailler et expérimenter des synergies de petit comité (qui pourraient s'appliquer à plus) par exemple. 

Les combos en premier lieu, puis des builds qui se basent sur le collectif, que ce soit buffs, cris ou partage de venins. Essayez de réorienter votre build sur des trucs comme ça et d'être un minimum tanky. Objectif: battre des ennemis de façon quasi-certaine avec des ratios comme 10v15, ou 5v10; le vent dans le dos. 
 :;):

----------


## Vaaahn

> Objectif: battre des ennemis de façon quasi-certaine avec des ratios comme 10v15, ou 5v10; le vent dans le dos *et une plume dans le cul !!!*.


*Fixed*  ::ninja::

----------


## Charmide

N'oublions pas le tonique quaggan  ::o:

----------


## dragou

> Il est dans la file 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 16h10 ---------- Previous post was at 16h07 ----------
> 
> Pour ce soir, si on est peu, ce serait quand même bien de tenter des trucs. Travailler et expérimenter des synergies de petit comité (qui pourraient s'appliquer à plus) par exemple. 
> 
> Les combos en premier lieu, puis des builds qui se basent sur le collectif, que ce soit buffs, cris ou partage de venins. Essayez de réorienter votre build sur des trucs comme ça et d'être un minimum tanky. Objectif: battre des ennemis de façon quasi-certaine avec des ratios comme 10v15, ou 5v10; le vent dans le dos.


Petit truc qui peut être sympa, c'est de faire 2 builds type par profession dans deux optiques différentes mais servant aux autres également.
Par exemple pour le guerrier, on pourrait penser au full cri + soigne en hammer + épée/cor, mais également au guerrier qui fait du gros gros dps et qui peut OS les cibles juste un peu trop éloignées.

Pour les élé ca serait du spé aoe et d'autres pour soins

etc etc

----------


## Thorkel

Je plussoie dragou! Ca pourrait être cool d'avoir deux/trois builds types par profession, orientés berserk d'un côté et plutot protec de l'autre. Histoire d'avoir des idées de ce qui peut être utile en RvR.

Dans l'idée, mon build qui déboite en PVE (à mon goût), n'a pas l'air d'avoir un impact de fou en RvR donc je suis ouvert à suggestions :;):  (suis en train de tester un build proposé par Maxi, c'est déjà beaucoup mieux, mais c'est tellement plus carpette qu'en PVE que je cherche à optimiser encore)

----------


## Vaaahn

Faut surtout pas oublier que nos effectifs en 3W ne sont pas 1)énorme en ce moment (motivation, file d'attente ...) et 2)ne sont pas régulier.
Les builds que vous énoncez c'est plutôt dans votre coin et on tâchera de mettre ça en commun en fight.

Enfin si le lead "peut/veut/prend le temps" de faire les groupe dans l'avant soirée avec tout le monde à une horaire précis (faire ça en live avec avec arrivée de nouveaux joueurs en cours de route, ça n'a jamais donné l'effet escompté).

Je suis 100% pour faire du bon 3W serious, hein  ... mais on n'en fait plus tellement depuis un moment à cause des problèmes cité précédemment  ::|:

----------


## Thorkel

Je suis d'accord, mais je pensais surtout à des builds "généraux", genre, si tu veux jouer un rôdeur qui déboîte en RVR, qui se fait très peu soloter et qui peut le faire beaucoup, tu peux jouer tel type de build.

Ca encouragera les gens à venir plus souvent, parce qu'un gars qui se fait marcher dessus à chaque fois qu'il y va sans comprendre pourquoi, ça va le souler (je parle pas pour moi, perso je fais une thèse sur l'impact des motifs de semelles sur l'évolution géométrique de l’arête nasale, donc bon...).

----------


## Ptit gras

Vous êtes trop pas à la mode !  ::O: 
Le futur c'est le groupe opti full tank et que sur des builds favorisant le jeu de groupe  :Cigare: 

(Et c'est pas parce que ça m'arrange personnellement, pas du tout  ::trollface:: )

----------


## Korbeil

Un groupe tanky qui sait utiliser un simple combo finisher explosion avant l'impact avec un bus deviendrait juste monstrueux (poser une zone de feu auparavant devant).

COUCOU J'AI 20STACKS POUVOIR ET J'SUIS FULL ROBU/VITA  ::trollface::

----------


## Vroum

Bah s'pas dur, tu pose la zone de stab au niveau de l'impact (avec le talent kivabien pour le faire à distance) et on saute dedans avec nos marteaux.  ::P:

----------


## Vaaahn

Pour le serious, je le redis comme les gens en haut : des canards 80, full exo, avec un build qui vous plait (ou robu/vita par défaut), avec un peu d'orga et de discipline pour les mouvements, on peut déjà faire ouatmilles trucs intéressant sans trop se prendre la tête.
Vu les effectifs du soir, ce serait déjà de belles soirées en perspectives.

----------


## Zepolak

Un mec sur Jol et Tygra rapportent qu'il y avait de la file à 17h30. 
Je serais vous je serais pas trop optimiste.
Je pense qu'ils ont vraiment merdé quelque chose sur les files & le nombre de gens qui peuvent jouer sur les cartes. Certes on a eu des migrations, mais y a une limite à la connerie. Puis c'est bizarre que ça ait empiré aussi drastiquement pile au moment du patch.

----------


## Charmide

> ...


Ouais enfin ça, on a déjà fait. L'idée du serious, c'était quand même d'expérimenter des trucs et d'augmenter notre niveau général, de discuter de synergie, etc.. 
Ça demande pas d'être un raid de 25 capable de faire du combat de plaine.

En fait, ça a d'autant plus de sens quand on est peu et qu'on fait des actions en petit comité.
Parce que du roaming avec repack, contournement et discipline, je veux bien, mais ça risque d'être chiant.

----------


## Zepolak

Typiquement, même à 5 y a moyen de descendre un superviseur invincible. Et ça, ça manque genre.

----------


## Ptit gras

Techniquement on a juste eu le temps de travailler nos déplacements + repack, y'a encore énormément de boulot à faire pour le serious cpc. Vu l'état des files, on doit pouvoir faire quelques leçons en PvE je pense. Évidemment ça ne vaudra pas un véritable ennemi, mais après le repack et le mouvement (hors combat), on peut largement travailler le déplacement (en combat).

----------


## Vaaahn

Non Charmide, mais ça demande déjà de rentrer à genre 10, sans avoir de carte à leader ... ça en ce moment, on a pas.
De ce que je vois, avoir un groupe de cpc régulier (pas forcément toujours les mêmes, je parle d'effectif) en serious rvr, c'est quelquechose qu'on a pas.
Avoir tous conscience de ses combos personnellement, c'est bon, mais en groupe, on a pas.

Oui, je pense qu'avant de réfléchir stats optis, on a d'autres choses à réviser  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Charmide

Sauf que ce que je raconte depuis tout à l'heure, c'est que ça peut se fait à 5. 

Ce sont des trucs tout bête, genre combotter pour avoir 25 stacks de puissance avant un impact ou mettre de la vulnérabilité sur un superviseur. Ça demande juste un peu de réflexions, et d'en parler, puis de le mettre en pratique sur le terrain. L'essence du serious qu'on voulait faire quoi. 
C'est bien un skill de groupe qu'on a pas forcément.. D'où le fait que j'évoque ça comme une piste. J'ai jamais parlé de stats ou de theorycrafting. 
Ni de "faire les groupes avant la sortie", c'est pas comme si c'était une avancée incroyable. 

Quant à la carte à leader, je pense qu'étant donné que cette semaine un camp reste dans ses forts et l'autre cherche à descendre en D2, c'est pas trop dur d'esquiver le poids des responsabilités.

Je vois pas bien ta logique du "on est pas assez donc n’avançons pas" ou du "on a autre chose à faire". J'imagine que le second fait référence à:



> un peu d'orga et de discipline pour les mouvements


Mais on l'a déjà vu ça, depuis la première soirée serious. Y'a les raffinements (en combat) que proposent Ptit Gras après, une autre piste qu'on pourrait travailler.

En tout cas, le "serious" perd un peu de son sens et c'est dommage.

----------


## Ptit gras

Faudra profiter au mieux des semaines "faciles" du 3W, comme celle - ci par exemple et prévoir un truc à faire.

----------


## Vaaahn

Dans tes dernières soirées 3W serious, combien de personnes on communiqué pour mettre en place ces combos pour stacker la puissance? (me dit pas que ça se fait naturellement, sur mes dernières sorties j'en ai pas vu). La dernière fois où je l'ai entendu, c'était Lyri en donjon ...
Et des gardiens prévenir qu'ils mettront une stab de groupe pré-impact? Jamais entendu.
Prendre connaissance de notre effectif de classe pour savoir si on a un mesmer/voleur pour les fufu qui vont bien?

Je ne dis pas, on est pas assez, restons chez nous. Moi je veux bien faire des trucs à partir de 5(ouuuuh!), mais arrêtons de parler et faisons les bordayl, je suis pour redynamiser le truc!

(Pour les stats etc., je faisait référence à la page d'avant, où Thorkel et dragou en parlaient)

----------


## Charmide

> Dans tes dernières soirées 3W serious, combien de personnes on communiqué pour mettre en place ces combos pour stacker la puissance? (me dit pas que ça se fait naturellement, sur mes dernières sorties j'en ai pas vu). La dernière fois où je l'ai entendu, c'était Lyri en donjon ...
> Et des gardiens prévenir qu'ils mettront une stab de groupe pré-impact? Jamais entendu.
> Prendre connaissance de notre effectif de classe pour savoir si on a un mesmer/voleur pour les fufu qui vont bien?
> 
> Je ne dis pas, on est pas assez, restons chez nous. Moi je veux bien faire des trucs à partir de 5(ouuuuh!), mais arrêtons de parler et faisons les bordayl, je suis pour redynamiser le truc!


Pourquoi tu crois que je fais justement un post pour proposer qu'on le fasse..? 
...
Je te rappelle que la discussion part de là. 
 :tired:

----------


## Vaaahn

J'adore quand deux personnes argumentent pour dire la même chose ...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Charmide

J'adore quand on essaie de me convaincre d'un truc que j'ai dit à la page précédente, ouais.

----------


## Nessou

Les zones de combos je veux bien essayer mais avec du culling, 20 fps en combat de masses et des gens qui courent partout (alliés comme ennemis) une fois l'impact passé, bof bof.

----------


## Ptit gras

C'est surtout à faire avant l'impact, notamment les charges de pouvoir qui s'obtiennent par 3 et de 20 sec chacune de base (32 sec avec mon équipement).
Pour les représailles ça dure vraiment moins longtemps donc c'est surement l'étape d'après d'un point de vue combos.

----------


## Nessou

Le truc c'est qui faut pas être scout pendant cet instant de préparation et ne pas être pressé par le temps, mais ça peut se tester.

----------


## Arkane Derian

Très bonne soirée. Pas vraiment serious au final mais on s'est bien marré et on a finit à une dizaine de CPC + quelques OVER. Dommage qu'en face plus personne ne joue le jeu. Du coup on avait un peu de mal à se trouver des objectifs.

J'ai pu observer les modifs du culling grâce au monobus idiot des OSC et c'est vraiment mieux. On peut toujours pas savoir combien ils sont exactement, mais on ne se fait plus surprendre par des bus invisibles. On voit toujours de loin le front du bus et ça permet de les éviter.

----------


## Kayato

Si vous avez besoin de leçon pour pull un bus de 40+ avec juste une personne suffit de demander  :B):

----------


## Dar

> Si vous avez besoin de leçon pour pull un bus de 40+ avec juste une personne suffit de demander


Nous les thief spé fuite on les ignore totalement  ::trollface::

----------


## Kayato

Comme vous le savez notre ami Thimill est parti en immersion 1 semaine chez nos ennemis suite à une invitation des vcy.

Etant donné que le contact passe bien je lui ai proposé d'organiser du fight en petit com afin que les canards puissent s'amuser ce soir ou demain soir (vu qu'il n'y a plus d'enjeu pour le match), la réaction des vcy : "could be very fun yeah !".

Il va donc falloir réunir un groupe de *10 canards* (15 si on arrive à atteindre ce chiffre) : *full stuff, maitrisant bien leur classe avec bouffe et huile*.

Y a-t-il des motivés ?
On est déjà 1 avec mon gardien  ::wub::  (dispo les 2 soirs).

----------


## Vaaahn

+1 avec mon élem pour ce soir mais pas demain.
On va enfin faire du bô jeu   :Cigare:

----------


## Hasunay

War en mode cri de guerre qui soigne les gros bobos dispo si c'est pas trop tard ^^'

----------


## Ptit gras

Comment on compte faire rentrer 10 canards en 3W sachant qu'il n'y a plus que 60 places et qu'on afk spawn pas pour la majorité ?  ::huh::

----------


## Guitou

60 places ?

----------


## Kayato

> Comment on compte faire rentrer 10 canards en 3W sachant qu'il n'y a plus que 60 places et qu'on afk spawn pas pour la majorité ?


Hier on a réussit  ::P:

----------


## Vaaahn

> Comment on compte faire rentrer 10 canards en 3W sachant qu'il n'y a plus que 60 places et qu'on afk spawn pas pour la majorité ?





> 60 places ?


Je dirais même plus : 60 places?

----------


## Zepolak

C'est pas près de changer vu que les dévs ont par l'air d'être au courant qu'il y a un problème.
La preuve :
https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...st#post1334270

Le topac pour râler (poliment) :
https://forum-en.guildwars2.com/foru...ropean-servers

----------


## Guitou

Ooooh !  ::o: 
Et ce problème n'apparaît pas sur les serveurs US ?

----------


## Hasunay

C'est du racisme pissétoo !

----------


## Arkane Derian

Je pense qu'aux US, la population est mieux réparti du fait de la langue unique. Là-bas, au moment de l'annonce des transferts gratuits, si tu voulais jouer la D1, t'avais le choix entre 3 serveurs, en Europe, si t'es français, t'en avais qu'un.

Sinon, +1 en gardien pour le fight (dispo les deux jours également)

----------


## Kayato

Rien n'a changé ce soir au niveau des files  ::(:  , on verra demain soir sinon on tentera un truc dans le genre plus tard je pense.

----------


## Ptit gras

Je profite d'une soirée dans les files de plus pour vous link la dernière video des meta, avec devinez quoi dedans ?
Des gens qui se prébuff avant combat  ::lol::  Zaebos est très clair sur chaque phase et c'est un plaisir à voir.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...&v=49p2BWM2C38

Je pense qu'on pourrait se programmer en entrainement prébuff + combos en PvE un de ces soirs. Bon ça nous fera pas apparaître un lead "de combat", mais ça sera toujours ça de gagné  ::):

----------


## Kayato

Il ne leur manque plus que la bouffe et les huiles  ::P:

----------


## Ptit gras

Bouffe robu/vita
Huile puissance en fonction de robu/vita
Full raid pui/robu/vita
prébuff 25 pouvoir

 :Bave:  cpc en mode rg



Edit : J'aimerais bien qu'on fasse un entrainement serious la semaine prochaine soit le lundi, soit le mercredi puisqu'apparemment ce sont les jours du serious désormais. Il y a de fortes chances que la file soit aussi bloquée que cette semaine donc ça prendrait place en PvE. J'ai passé une semaine à faire de la modération de merde donc j'ai envie de mettre des baffes.

Il me semble qu'on doit faire passer le serious au niveau supérieur étant donné notre effectif plutôt léger par rapport aux groupes guildes rencontrés, il faudrait être régulièrement capable de tenir ou de gagner en sous nombre. L'objectif c'est pas de taper le monobus IRON, mais de pas devoir courir à chaque bus rencontré.

Les points que je souhaiterais travailler : 

-* se trouver un lead de combat. On avancera beaucoup moins vite sans ce rôle, il est primordial.*

- stratégies de déplacement : révision sur la rotation de buff de vitesse, split en deux groupes, stick sur 2 m² même en mouvement, à voir pour la suite.
- stratégies d'impact : prébuffs, impact sous clipping, portal bomb, autres
- portails dynamiques
- phases défensives : roulements anti-projectiles, blocage de passages étroits, combos représailles et soins
- Utilisation de la géographie du terrain

Il va sans dire que si on a pas un effectif d'une dizaine de personnes minimum, qu'on a pas au moins un envouteur, un elem et quelques gardiens on ne pourra pas bosser grand chose.

Si vous avez d'autres suggestions vous êtes les bienvenus.

----------


## Ptit gras

Bump Edit.

----------


## silence

> - se trouver un lead de combat. On avancera beaucoup moins vite sans ce rôle, il est primordial.


Je ne vois pas exactement ce que tu entends par là, pourrais tu préciser ? J'entends bien ce qu'est le rôle mais quel est notre problème propre à Cpc ? 
A mon avis, les choses à travailler sont les combos, skills de déplacement - portail, buff vitesse - et repack - voir dépack pour jouer avec la limite de 5 joueurs de manière efficace - avant de passer à d'autres situations plus spécifiques telles que tenir un passage.

----------


## Vroum

> impact sous clipping invisibilité


_Version politiquement correcte._
Pour l'impact arriver à gérer aussi la phase de burst, en synchronisant contrôles et gros dégâts de zone avec (si on est gourmand) une petite célérité.

Mais en tout cas le programme est alléchant et copieux.  :Bave:

----------


## Ptit gras

> Je ne vois pas exactement ce que tu entends par là, pourrais tu préciser ? J'entends bien ce qu'est le rôle mais quel est notre problème propre à Cpc ?


Chez CPC on a la particularité très intéressante d'avoir plein de leads différents qui sont tous très bons en lecture de carte, prévision des mouvements ennemis, timming de camps, route à long terme (on va ici puis la puis la puis la,..), gestion des suplly du minibus, attaques ninja, défense de structure, et j'en passe plein d'autres. Mais force est de constater qu'on a rarement quelqu'un qui élève la voix au moment ou le combat "hors structures" se déclenche pour donner des directives de mouvement, de zone à cliber, de combo à poser au sol ou autres joyeusetés. 
Je l'ai juste souligné ici parce que je vois ce point comme un facteur d'amélioration majeur après avoir regardé quelques Vidéos des Meta et du boulot de Zaebos.

----------


## silence

Je suis totalement d'accord, nos leads réfléchissent en termes stratégiques et non tactiques. C'est nécessaire pour un groupe serious mais je pensais que cela viendrait justement avec les soirées dédiées et que certains prendraient le relais à force parmi nos leads actuels - parce que cela demande de connaitre les techniques à appliquer et donc le raid et ses possibilités. Si effectivement cela manque il faudra y remédier pour pouvoir maintenir ces soirées.
Pour cela n'en viendrions nous pas à développer effectivement le double lead que l'on a plusieurs fois évoqué, entre un lead de map parmis nos lead actuels et un lead de combat parmi les intéressés ?

----------


## Ptit gras

Quelle que soit la manière, je pense qu'il est l'heure d'accélérer un peu côté serious  ::P:

----------


## Charmide

Ouais, comme j'essayais de le signifier avec mon post "et si on faisait des combos?", faudrait relancer la machine serious !

Je pense que beaucoup de leads actuels (moi y compris) serait prêt à cette extension de leur rôle. Pour l'instant, quand on est en combat de plaine, je me contente (enfin, contentais, vu que j'ai eu des RTT pour gérer l'IRL  ::o: ),  en terme de tactique, à des mouvements (ce qui est déjà assez important), pas par choix mais parce qu'il faudrait déjà avoir le mindset pour avant de se lancer dans des trucs plus avancés. Donc en parler. Ça tombe bien, on le fait  ::lol:: 

Ça fait quelque jours qu'on roule sur des fractales avec bien plus d'aisance que communément  rien qu'en utilisant à outrance les combo explosions + eau pour la guérison et explosions + feu pour être à 25 stacks de puissance en permanence. Ça coûte pas cher, deux voleurs qui spamment 2 et un elem qui pose les zones et combotte aussi, c'est pas très compliqué, ça rapporte gros.

Bref; pour *passer au concret*, vu que c'est ça qu'il nous faut:

- Comme Ptit Gras l'a dit et comme on l'a répété, mettez des stats défensives si vous en avez pas. Ça va être dur de se battre en W3 sérieusement sans minimum, disons, pour donner une idée, 16, 17k PV. A mitiger avec l'armure. 

- Sur les aspects corporatistes: questions voiles & portails, est-ce que les mesmers souhaitant faire du serious peuvent s'avancer et se manifester? On vous obligera pas à être tous les soirs, promis, c'est juste pour savoir qui ont a de volontaire, même si j'en connais quelques uns! 
Concernant les gardiens et les phases défensives, il nous faudrait un "lead gardien" qui établisse une façon de se coordonner pour bloquer un passage par exemple. Faire un appel de ces sur-mentionnés gardiens par exemple. 
A propos des elems, on aura peut-être besoin d'une coordination particulière en terme de zones pour combotter, mais j'en doute. 

- Pour les combos & les buffs pre-attaque, le devoir de la semaine c'est connaître par coeur cette liste. Vous connaissez vos classes, donc décidez, mais ça serait pas mal si tout le monde avait un moyen viable de proc un finisseur explosion ! Si vous êtes voleur, bonne nouvelle, vous avez pas le choix et le seul skill possible est utile et spammable. Si vous êtes mesmer... Pardon  ::ninja:: 
Essayez aussi de prendre le maximum de buff de groupe que votre classe vous permette, qu'on essaie de travailler ça en priorité pour voir ce que ça donne.

.. D'autres trucs?

----------


## Nessou

> - Comme Ptit Gras l'a dit et comme on l'a répété, mettez des stats défensives si vous en avez pas. Ça va être dur de se battre en W3 sérieusement sans minimum, disons, pour donner une idée, 16, 17k PV. A mitiger avec l'armure.


C'est marrant comment je sens l'influence de ton build dans ce message. A 16/17k PV, un voleur fait pas de dégâts, c'est dommage car c'est son but surtout en bus organisé.

----------


## Ptit gras

N'importe quelle classe qui joue en full puissance/robu/vita, en utilisant bouffe + huile, se prébuffant à 20+ charges de pouvoir dépasse les 4000 attaque. Sans compter aucun point par les arbres de talents. On peut surement atteindre des valeurs non loin de 4500 attaque en ajustant les runes et la branche puissance.

Certes c'est pas le setup "metagame" d'un voleur actuel, mais je t'assure que ça tape.

Évidemment que Charmide ou moi même faisons de la pub pour ce genre de builds axés jeu en groupe et résistance à gogo : c'est le point central d'un bus serious efficace. Si on joue tous notre build pour farmer les élémentaires d'air, on ira pas loin en serious.

----------


## Charmide

> C'est marrant comment je sens l'influence de ton build dans ce message. A 16/17k PV, un voleur fait pas de dégâts, c'est dommage car c'est son but surtout en bus organisé.


Tu réfléchis à l'envers, c'est parce que j'ai cette analyse que mon build est ce qu'il est, pas parce que j'ai ce build (qui n'a pas toujours été le mien) que je brode cette analyse..

Le voleur avec moins de résistance que ça n'a aucun intérêt dans un bus qu'on veut faire et pour des combats de W3 au-dessus du 10v10 voire du 5v5. Il finit à terre en 10s chrono, donc même avec 2x moins de dégâts, ratio absolument pas vrai puisque qu'on peut très bien atteindre une bonne résistance en conservant des dégâts convenables (genre en ayant puissance en attribut principal), le voleur encore en vie à la fin du combat serait infiniment plus utile et aurait dealé bien plus de dégât au long du combat. 
Les combats de groupe en W3 sont, avec la meta actuelle, davantage des guerres d'usure (d'une minute mais d'usure quand même). Le burst au prix de la résistance, ça ne sert pas.

Robu & vita, si on veut faire du RvR serious à l'heure actuelle, c'est obligatoire d'en avoir un peu.

----------


## Korbeil

> Robu & vita, si on veut faire du RvR serious à l'heure actuelle, c'est obligatoire d'en avoir.


Fixed.

----------


## Tygra

A noter que la liste fournie par Charmide n'est pas forcément à jour : chez les nécros, seule la Marque Putride est un blast dans les 4 marques que nous avons. Et il faut un ennemi pour la déclencher !

Autant vous dire, amis nécros, qu'on mettra plutôt des zones  :;): 
(on a accès facilement a light, dark, poison et même mur etheral, tous très bons en combat, peut être que le poison est le moins intéressant)

----------


## Ptit gras

Du coup des motivés pour l'entrainement ?
Si oui, lundi ou mercredi ? 
En attendant que la map proc ou sans tagger 3W ?

Il serait pas mal de savoir si on est plusieurs à vouloir passer à la vitesse supérieure, ou si je me fais du mal tout seul  ::P:

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Moi ça m'intéresse même quitte à le faire en PVE, dispo lundi ou mercredi.

----------


## Tygra

Intéressé aussi, mais je serais pas là lundi. Mercredi ça devrait être possible.

----------


## silence

Intéressé, en PvE comme en RvR mais comme tygra ce ne sera pas lundi pour moi.

----------


## purEcontact

Commencez par prendre au moins une compétence de soin de groupe par personne, ça fera déjà bien avancé le schmilblik.

----------


## Ptit gras

C'est pas bête ça, tu peux m'aider à choisir sur mon Elem ?  ::trollface::

----------


## purEcontact

Switch en bâton.

Edit :

*Guerrier :* 
Secouez-vous.

*Guardien :* 
Martyre, Défense obstinée
Souffle de guérison

*Ingénieur :* 
Capsule de gaz et Super Elixir (via le Pistolet à élixir)
Tourelle de guérison

*Nécromancien :*
Puits de pouvoir
Puits de sang

*Rôdeur :* 
Sceau de renouveau
Source soin

*Voleur :*
Refuge ombreux

*Envoûteur :*
Champ neutre

*Elémentaliste :*
Passez en bâton, dague/dague, sceptre/ dague ou dague/focus.

----------


## silence

> Commencez par prendre au moins une compétence de soin de groupe par personne, ça fera déjà bien avancé le schmilblik.


Je ne pense pas que ce soit une bonne idée, pas du tout. C'est une contrainte importante, trop, alors qu'elle peut facilement se contourner en utilisant des combos et quelques soigneurs au sein du raid.

----------


## Hasunay

Perso j'adore mon War cris qui soigne et franchement en donjon c'est pas mal de sauver des gens comme ça par contre en rvr j'ai du mal à voir l'efficacité des soins vu que la plupart du temps les glass canon meurt à l'impact et que ceux qui survivent sont en mode tank et n'ont pas vraiment besoin de soin annexe.

----------


## Charmide

Ouep, c'est pas avec le soin du refuge ombreux qui va retourner un combat de groupes 3W. Bien sûr, les classes qui ont un template qui peut se spécialiser pour donner des buffs et des soins en groupe ont tout intérêt à le prendre. Mais après.. 
Le soin, ça se fera par zone d'eau + combos explosion dedans, c'est nettement plus efficace. Et c'est ce qu'on essayera de travailler. 
Ce qui risque d'être dur avec des refuges en plein milieu qui appliquent aveuglement aux ennemis  ::trollface::

----------


## Ptit gras

Je pensais que mon message était suffisamment second degré
Je me fais troll sur le topicatroll de la sous section et on voit plus mon humour génialissime.

Triste journée, jvais enlever mon tag CPC en signe de protestation tiens  ::'(:

----------


## Tonight

Ok.

----------


## Caf

> Je pensais que mon message était suffisamment second degré
> Je me fais troll sur le topicatroll de la sous section et on voit plus mon humour génialissime.
> 
> Triste journée, jvais enlever mon tag CPC en signe de protestation tiens


Je vais aussi l'enlever tient, on a un emblème tout pourri maintenant, rempli d'une originalité qui crève l’écran !
Avant, tout le monde savait que la grenouille ben c'était CPC, après ben nous n'aurons plus qu'à retourner dans l’anonymat le plus total vu que tu as 15milles guildes qui ont le même.

----------


## Nessou

C'est vrai qu'on le voit tous le temps en 3W cet emblème.

---------- Post added at 07h57 ---------- Previous post was at 07h53 ----------

Tellement souvent que je peux citer toutes les guildes qui tag avec cet emblème :
- ...
- ...
- ...
...

----------


## dragou

> C'est vrai qu'on le voit tous le temps en 3W cet emblème.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07h57 ---------- Previous post was at 07h53 ----------
> 
> Tellement souvent que je peux citer toutes les guildes qui tag avec cet emblème :
> - ...
> - ...
> - ...
> ...


t'as oublié ceux la :
- ....
- ....



Si pas Hasunay, dis toi que c'est sur que c'est pas ton ptit cris qui va heal tout le monde, mais tes 2 voir 3 cris combinés avec les autres sorts de heal des autres war et autres, ca peut faire une ptite différence à la fin.

----------


## kennyo

Le fear qui est déjà un must have, ensuite "Pour la justice !" et enfin celui qui vire les debuffs.

----------


## Kayato

> Je vais aussi l'enlever tient


Ce serait con pour le 3W et CPC mais tellement mieux pour éviter tous les dramas à la con ...

----------


## Vroum

Si vous pouviez garder le drama sur les canards/grenouilles/licornes roses sur le sujet idoine ça serait pas mal.  :tired:

----------


## Hasunay

Bah je trouve toujours avec trois cri sinon c'est pas rentable avec mon équipement exclusivement puissance de soin mais ce que je voulais dire c'est que j'ai du mal à voir si ça rend service ou pas.

----------


## dragou

> Le fear qui est déjà un must have, ensuite "Pour la justice !" et enfin celui qui vire les *debuffs*.


Toi avoir un problème de vocabulaire : virer un debuff = remettre le buff
tu voulais dire secouez vous je suppose qui vire condi ^^

Tkt hasunay, tu n'as pas l'air de voir que ça rend service, mais dès que tu vois un mec avec 1K hp tapper, dis toi que c'est gràce a ton cri précédent qui lui a permis de ne pas être à terre.
Dites vous qu'en 3W le but n'est pas de savoir tout faire seul, mais que chacun contribue a hauteur de ce qu'il peut, et toutes les pierres mises ensemble, ca fait un bel abris à canards.

----------


## purEcontact

> Elle peut facilement se contourner en utilisant des combos et quelques soigneurs au sein du raid.


C'est pas forcément simple de placer un combo eau (qui est le seul à soigner) quand on a plusieurs aoe de placée.

Comptez le nombre de soigneurs et le nombre de joueurs "autre" : vous verrez qu'il doit y avoir un ratio d'1:10. 
Pour etre efficace sur un champs de bataille, je pense pas que ça suffise.

En passant sur une compétence de soin de groupe par personne, ça soulage ceux qui font que du soin pour un sacrifice qui n'est vraiment pas énorme.

----------


## silence

Ce n'est pas forcément simple d'apprendre à jouer, effectivement. Je fais souvent de la merde en donjon ou autres parce que je suis rarement très concentré devant mon écran mais si l'on ne peut pas essayer de faire quelque chose de valable en serious je ne vois pas l'intérêt. Abandonnons après avoir essayé au moins.

Un combo c'est la possibilité de faire agir en tant que soigneurs cinq personnes dont ce n'est pas la spécialité. Avec un burst voleur explosion c'est surement un des meilleurs moyens de soigner rapidement et simultanément un raid. Un soins de zone par personne c'est un tiers des utilitaires de l'ensemble du groupe bloqués pour cela alors que des moyens beaucoup plus efficaces existent.

----------


## Kayato

Ce qu'il ne faut pas oublier c'est aussi l'aspect mobilité du groupe. Quels sont les combos qui pourraient balancer du soin à tout un groupe sans pour autant perdre en mouvement ?

----------


## Korbeil

Si tout le monde claque son combo finisher explosion dans l'aoe d'eau, on peut vite être soigné hein  :;):

----------


## silence

Aucun. Les utiliser demande de travailler ses déplacements pour se ménager le temps nécessaire. 
Le mieux que l'on puisse faire est de travailler la pose et le finisher pour qu'un raid bien pack en profite au passage sans s'arrêter, a condition d'avoir suffisamment de joueurs plaçant une explosion pour compenser le court laps de temps utile. Cependant, contrairement à Panda et malgré qu'il ait raison, je ne pense pas non plus qu'il soit bénéfique de tous jouer avec une explosion disponible : je ne connais pas toutes les classes mais je présume que de même qu'un heal de zone cela peut être contraignant pour certaines. C'est pour cela que je parle d'allier tant combos que skills classiques. D'autant que l'effet d'un combo dépend des stats du lanceurs du finisher et qu'il pourrait donc être utile de concentrer les responsabilités. C'est à travailler aussi, bien que cela soit beaucoup moins pressant et plus technique.
Might avant un impact, heal sur un repack, swiftness, stealth avant un déplacement. Je me pose la question pour retaliation, le temps est très court mais placé en mouvement à l'impact pourrait peut être être efficace. A tester.

----------


## Zepolak

Zeabos m'a parlé un peu de la façon dont les Meta se chargent. Ils sont un peu plus nombreux qu'eux mais je pense que c'est particulièrement efficace et si c'est contraignant sur le champ de bataille, ça ne l'est pas au niveau build (parce que c'est effectivement basé sur les combos, donc le jouez-ensemble). J'vous en parlerai lundi (ce soir) et/ou mercredi.

On est pas contre moins nombreux qu'eux, on ne pourra pas tout faire.

----------


## Kayato

Zepolak je pense que les CPC, les FM et le bus PU de CBE (suivant le commander) le fait aussi (dans les groupes avec qui j'ai joué  ::P: ).

Mais avec des elem, des gardiens, rodeur, ingé pour initier y a moyen de déjà bien se monter en puissance sans être nombreux. Je ne connait pas encore tous les combos mais ils sont sur l'outil de combo. En mettant pouvoir de zone en combo, on peut voir les différents initiateur et finisseur possible.

Juste un ou 2 voleurs à l'arc court pour les finisher et c'est de bonnes charges pour tout le monde.

http://www.mastodonte.fr/outils/tool-combo

----------


## Zepolak

Je pense qu'on ne parle pas de la même chose parce que je n'ai jamais vu faire ce dont je parle (et que j'expliquerai à l'oral, mais bon, c'est pas sorcier hein, c'est de combos) par les CPC, même en serious. Ou en tout cas certainement pas de façon régulière.

----------


## Kayato

Si c'est autre chose que monter la puissance effectivement je suis curieux  ::rolleyes:: 

Puis les Meta ils ne mettent pas de bouffe et huile.  ::P:

----------


## Zepolak

Ben rien que stacker la puissance avant impact, je n'ai pas vu faire abondamment par CPC... Je ne me rappelle pas d'avoir vu du 25 stacks sur nos gueules. Après, j'ai ptêtre pas été là aux bons soirs  ::):

----------


## kennyo

> Toi avoir un problème de vocabulaire : virer un debuff = remettre le buff
> tu voulais dire secouez vous je suppose qui vire condi ^^


Ouaip, bah debuff = conditions, donc tu vires le truc et c'est tout.

On peut tout claquer d'un coup donc avec un peu de +soin ça donne 3 x ~2k PV en instant, ça vire 1 condition dans la foulée et ça file du buff critique et de la puissance, dans un combat c'est pas mal et plus utile que les banières. 

Après je joue le guerrier chieur qui aggro tout le monde en levant le bouclier pour que les mecs balancent la sauce dans le vent, je snare/stun ceux qui courent après les copains glass canon. Tu fear les mecs au moment où il se soigne et tu le gardes avec toi avec le F1 (épée) + "pour la justice !" comme ça tu offres une belle occasion de spike à tes camarades.

Après il y a les variantes piétinement/fear/mines pour protéger les armes de siège et faire tomber ceux d'en face des falaise (à l'ouest d'escarpement c'est magique).  ::P:

----------


## meiKo

Concernant les zones d'eau les rôdeurs sont les mieux placés.
Les rangers ont leur heal (Source de soin) : 15s (30s de cd)
Les elems ont en 2 au bâtons : 9s (45s de cd) et 2s (20s de cd)
Les ingés ont en 1 via leur heal (Tourelle curative) : durée non renseignée (60s de cd)

On peut imaginer placer les zones d'eau lors de repacks pendant un combat. Genre le lead dit "repack heal sur moi", les iniateurs lancent les zones et les finishers lance leurs explosions. Ainsi on serait prêt pour le prochain impact.

Dernièrement j'ai pensé qu'on pourrait faire plus de petits repacks pendant un fight peut être pas mal afin de limiter l'effet accordéon qu'on peut avoir...

----------


## Kayato

> Ben rien que stacker la puissance avant impact, je n'ai pas vu faire abondamment par CPC... Je ne me rappelle pas d'avoir vu du 25 stacks sur nos gueules. Après, j'ai ptêtre pas été là aux bons soirs


Je le vois dans quasi tout les groupes avec qui j'ai joué depuis 1 à 2 semaines (même le pu). Par contre en 3W serious canard on a jamais dépassé les 10-12 joueurs depuis un moment, donc on a pas fait beaucoup de fights où l'on engage (car oui c'est assez situationnel les stacks de puissance).

----------


## Vaaahn

A l'inverse du soin, le prébuff puissance avant impact, ça demande de claquer uniquement des sorts offensifs (initiateur) dans le vide, à l'inverse de l'eau pour un élem bâton par exemple. Sachant que les stacks de puissances partent plus vite que tes sorts finissent leur CD, si c'est pour arriver sans sort dans la fight (sachant que le feu sur un élem, baaah ça fait bien le café), spa top mvoyez.

Perso en élem sceptre/dague ou dague/dague (je m'y suis enfin mis et je kiffe bien même si je bute toujours trop vite sur les CD ::|: ), mes sorts utilitaires (ça dans une zone de feu, ça et ça ou ça pour aller avec ce qui suit), mes traits (enfin un aussi surtout) et mes rotation d'éléments (feu->terre) sont tourné autour de ça. Indispensable en PvE, j'applique la même en 3W. On peut pas facilement mettre 25 stacks pré-impact sans sacrifier la suite.

Après le gardien à un sort à puissance (4 bâton), mais je l'est quasiment jamais vu (surtout entendu vu le boucan qu'il fait) pré-impact, et ça c'est dommage (on ne parle pas de l'utilitaire, de mon point de vue, il a mieux à choisir).

Après je ne connais pas les classes restantes qui ont des initiateurs pour savoir si oui on non ils sont viables.

Et si Zepo t'a une technique qui va bien, je veux bien écouter.

----------


## purEcontact

> Après le gardien à un sort à puissance (4 bâton), mais je l'est quasiment jamais vu (surtout entendu vu le boucan qu'il fait) pré-impact, et ça c'est dommage (on ne parle pas de l'utilitaire, de mon point de vue, il a mieux à choisir).


Bah le bâton, c'est chiant à jouer.

Je vous propose une solution qui n'est pas dure à mettre en place puisqu'elle n'oblige pas à se positionner et qu'elle n'est pas situationnel.
Silence me réponds -et je le comprends tout à fait- que c'est contraignant.

Cependant, vous n'arriverez à rien si personne ne fait de petit compromis.
D'ailleurs, si vous ne souhaitez pas changer une compétence, dites vous que vous ne pouvez pas non plus forcer un joueur à orienter complètement son gameplay.
(Oui, je pense au gardien baton/bouclier ou à l'elem baton).

L'option de faire des explosions dans des zones d'eau, c'est viable que si il n'y a que des zones d'eau.
Hors, en combat, c'est jamais le cas.

----------


## meiKo

> Après je ne connais pas les classes restantes qui ont des initiateurs pour savoir si oui on non ils sont viables.


Les rôdeurs ont une zone de feu de 8s avec la torche donc c'est, je pense, pas très pénalisant  si on l'utilise en début de combat car on doit être très peu à utiliser une torche de base.

----------


## Forza Limouzi

On voit dans les vidéos des RGs que quand ils n'écrasent pas tout sur leur premier impact ils font un repack pour se rebuff à coup de combos pour repartir dans les meilleurs conditions.

----------


## Charmide

> L'option de faire des explosions dans des zones d'eau, c'est viable que si il n'y a que des zones d'eau.
> Hors, en combat, c'est jamais le cas.


C'est pour ça qu'on parle de s'entraîner aux combos, ce qui inclue notamment de gérer nos zones.

Le problème, c'est que la plupart sinon tous, parmi les soins de groupe que tu cites, sans combo, ne scalent absolument pas bien avec les combats de W3 depuis que les heal ont été nerfs et qu'ils ne touchent pas plus de 5 personnes.

----------


## Vroum

On est déjà plusieurs gardiens bâton en fait. Le problème du 4 c'est qu'il faut rester en place 4s pour ~14s de buff (avec mes 60% de durée en plus). Pour l'instant on le claque plutôt sur les repack pour le soin et rebuff.
Après ça fait partie des choses qui sont déjà plus ou moins automatiques mais pas concertées, comme les stabs à l'impact.

----------


## silence

> Silence me réponds -et je le comprends tout à fait- que c'est contraignant.


Faux, je réponds que c'est très contraignant sur le build pour éviter d'avoir à travailler le gameplay - positions, coordination, situations.

Avoir un utilitaire de soin de groupe est ce que je fais depuis le départ, le refuge ombreux ne m'ayant jamais quitté en RvR, merci de conserver les théories sur le compromis et la liberté pour les topics dédiés.




> C'est pour ça qu'on parle de s'entraîner aux combos, ce qui inclue notamment de gérer nos zones.


Merci.

----------


## purEcontact

> Faux, je réponds que c'est très contraignant sur le build pour éviter d'avoir à travailler le gameplay - positions, coordination, situations.
> 
> Avoir un utilitaire de soin de groupe est ce que je fais depuis le départ, le refuge ombreux ne m'ayant jamais quitté en RvR, merci de conserver les théories sur le compromis et la liberté pour les topics dédiés.
> 
> Merci.


Du coup, j'ai pas compris alors :s.

----------


## silence

Je ne sais pas si c'est une demande d’éclaircissements mais je recommence. 

Les combos constituent une part non négligeable du gameplay de gw2. Ils permettent de lancer des buffs et débuff de tout type et sont un complément indispensable aux sorts personnels pour s'améliorer. Ils présentent même un avantage certain dans leur utilisation pour et par un raid. La principale limite à leur utilisation tient dans la nécessité de se coordonner mais ceci est le but même de nos soirées serious et me parait à terme moins contraignant. Moins que de se contenter de skills simples par paresse à l'idée de travailler nos placements et cycles de raid, que de rallonger sans fin la liste de skills obligatoires - heal, speed, stabilités, ... - et surtout plus efficace.
Je n'impose rien à personne mais si l'on refuse d'envisager de modifier son build ou d'améliorer sa façon de jouer je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt, restons en a ce que nous faisons depuis le départ - comme par exemple suggérer que tous prennent un heal de groupe en sus du heal personnel.

----------


## Vaaahn

Je veux pas relancer de polémique, mais un gardien sans bâton, c'est se priver d'un véritable couteau suisse du 3W.
Alors le bâton est chiant (oooooh, on fait pas de dégats ...  ::ninja:: ) et tu prends ton espadon (au autre arme de dps)et tu tapes. C'est bien, et il en faut je suis pas contre (il n'y a pas que les war pour taper au càc, on a compris). Mais ne généralise pas ton cas à tous les gardiens. Je veux dire, j'ai l'impression que tu prends les gens à parti pour défendre ton build (si bien qu'il soit) envers et contre tous, alors qu'on est pas contre toi. On dit juste que desfois, faut faire des concessions  ::ninja:: 
Cette personne y met peut être pas les formes, mais dans le fond faut comprendre aussi que c'est se priver de 3 sorts tellement utile en 3W organisé (3, 4 et 5).

Et perso, j'ai vu une fois une strat ennemi (me souviens plus la guilde ou le serveur) ou en fight en plaine (adaptable partout tant qu'il y a un bus ennemi) où on s'est pris 4 mur parallèles, écartés de 1 ou 2 mètres ou notre groupe s'est vu découpé => on met du temps à comprendre ce qu'il se passe => affolement général => charge ennemie => wipe total.
J'en suis mort avec une larme dans les yeux d'espoir de revoir ça appliqué par nous.

----------


## silence

> [...] tu [...] Cette personne [...]


Qui sont ces gens ?  ::ninja:: 




> J'en suis mort avec une larme dans les yeux d'espoir de revoir ça appliqué par nous.


Oui !  :Bave:

----------


## Caf

Je pense qu'il faudrait qu'on organise une soirée RvR hors des champs de bataille. Pour justement bosser sur les placement de groupe.
Créer une ligne de gardien par exemple ou une ligne de guerrier spé marteau. Travailler les inc en ayant une cible pour bloquer les ennemies dans une zone d'aoe et effectuer un contournement des cac par l'un ou l'autre des côté, bref bosser sur du micro management de groupe en plein impact.

J'ai pas mal maté de vidéo, pas mal suivi certaines tech de Ryuji par exemple ou des WL bref il y a pas mal de chose qu'on peut très vite intégré pour s'améliorer rapidement, mais pour cela il nous faudrait passer une soirée en dehors du RvR pour justement éviter d'être happé par un événement dedans..

----------


## Ptit gras

On peut tout de suite enlever quelques conceptions un peu biaisées dans la dernière page du topic :

- Le 3W c'est pas du pve, si on veut jouer serious et progresser les combos en mouvement ça sera plus qu'important. Peut être que ça parait dur comme ça, mais je vous *assure* qu'après un entrainement ça sera beaucoup plus clair.
- Rien ne soigne mieux que les combos explosion
- Le combo pour se charger de pouvoir offre 3 charges qui durent 20 secondes avec 0% de durée d'avantages. Jusqu'à 38 sec avec un stuff adapté durée d'avantages. La zone de feu en elem se pose toutes les 6 secondes.
- Les finisher : on a plein de voleurs (noobs) chez cpc, ils ont un blast finisher sans cooldown pour un coup modeste, on peut donc se charger sans foutre en l'air toute sa phase offensive. C'est même l'objectif.

Maintenant pour ce qui est plus technique, la rotation de combos Meta je la connais (Zepo et surement d'autres aussi). On la détaillera en entrainement mais c'est uniquement du bon sens, rien de pgm l33t skillz. Par contre ça demande une rigueur que l'on a absolument pas encore. D'où mes appels à accélérer le rythme sur le serious.

Par contre je préfèrerais mercredi que ce soir pour l'entrainement, cela dit je passerais vers 21h pour voir si on peut faire du boulot  ::): 

Edit : Caf ne lit pas mes posts  ::ninja::

----------


## Vaaahn

Zut, dsl Silence, je parlais à purE  ::ninja::

----------


## silence

Je m'en doute vu vos dernières interventions sur le gardien mais c'est le "cette personne" qui m'intriguait et que je n'arrive pas à situer en remontant la discussion. Qui n'a pas été très diplomate et formel avec notre purEcon ?  :Emo:

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Bah le bâton, c'est chiant à jouer.


C'est chiant à jouer si tu t'en sers pour un des deux sets principaux. Par contre, si tu fais comme moi et que tu t'en sers en 3ième set, ça devient difficile de s'en passer. Que ce soit pour le buff de vitesse lors des déplacements, de la ligne pour protéger le groupe lors de la capture d'une structure où on sait que l'ennemi va vous arriver par derrière, ou pour prébuff avec Empower, y a plein de situations où switcher sur un bâton dans ton inventaire ne t'empêche pas de garder ton build et tes 2 sets offensifs pour le combat tout en étant très utile.

----------


## purEcontact

Je relance pas de dix, je vous comprendrais juste jamais.

T'façon, si je joue serisously en serious ( ::ninja:: ) je prendrais mon elem spé eau.

----------


## Ptit gras

Du coup peut-on se fixer une date pour un premier entrainement serious (en PvE) vu qu'il y a quelques motivés ?
Mercredi on a "serious", est-ce qu'on annule le raid pour s'entrainer ou est-ce qu'on fait ça un autre jour ?

Désolé d'insister  ::P:

----------


## Platinum

pour les quelques cpc qui sont rentrés, nous avons passé une très chouette soirée serious avec les WL ce soir!  ::): 

Très bonne organisation interne de leur part sur le rôle de chaque joueur. Par contre faut s’accrocher pour réussir à suivre le lead  ::O:

----------


## Zepolak

Ben, moi, j'ai apprécié la soirée "serious" en stickant les WLs mais c'est vrai qu'un truc pur CPC, si on taggue bien proprement (tôt) le mercredi, ce serait quand même chouettos.

Le serious RvR en PvE, on peut pas genre le faire "avant". Soit mettons lundi prochain à 20h. Et en tagguant le RvR. Ça assure de jouer en RvR en soirée et on a eu les mouvements & les combos avant. Z'en pensez quoi ?

----------


## Lanilor

Dispo mercredi à partir de 20H. Pas dispo avant 21H lundi par contre.

----------


## silence

Il nous faut progresser de manière structurée sur certains points. Je pense que le PvE présente l'avantage de nous laisser libres sans avoir à nous occuper des objectifs et donc de sérieusement travailler ce que l'on souhaite sans être interrompus. Au contraire ca nous empêche de travailler face à un ennemi réel et donc de devoir composer avec lui tout en bénéficiant d'un réel objectif contraignant mais en sommes nous là ? Jusque là j'ai l'impression que nos soirées serious sont trop dépendantes du nombre de personnes présentes et d'une volonté continue de jouer sans réellement devenir un entrainement et je penche donc pour la première solution.

En tout cas je serai disponible demain à partir de 20:00, pour du sPvE comme du sRvR.

----------


## Korbeil

Un PvE de nouveau genre est apparu ... le sPvE !  ::P:

----------


## Vroum

Dispo demain à partir de 21h.
Comme Silence je pense qu'on se mettra plus facilement en place en pve même si il faut y passer un peu de temps.
En rvr on aura toujours une tour à sauver, des [OVER] à relever, ou un bus contre lequel quoi qu'on fasse on se fera rouler dessus sans avoir le temps de mettre en pratique ce qu'on voulait. Sans oublier la part de chance pour qu'on soit suffisamment nombreux.

Une fois que ça sera mis en place, on pourra le tester sur le terrain et l'adapter/l'améliorer.

----------


## Ptit gras

Je pense qu'on a quelques séquences réflexes à mémoriser pour progresser, et que des entrainements devront être réguliers.
Je sais pas si on aura le temps de faire tout ce qu'on doit travailler en attendant que la file proc mais c'est pas mal comme solution.

 Edit : Premier entrainement, phases de mouvement offensives travaillées. Du bon boulot même si le sPvE c'est moins fnu quand même !

----------


## Lanilor

Suite à la discussion lors de la séance sPVE de ce soir, je me suis permis de faire un test sur un troisième onglet du gdocs de notre effectif serious. 
L'objectif serait, quand on le sait à l'avance, d'indiquer notre présence à une soirée serious en précisant nos classes/spé disponibles et l'heure où l'on va tag. 
Cela permettrait au lead de la soirée d'avoir une idée de l'effectif potentiel et de nous indiquer sur le Gdoc la classe avec laquelle il souhaiterait que l'on se connecte afin d'optimiser notre groupe.

L'heure de tag permettrait de favoriser la constitution des groupes pour rentrer en rvr et indiquerait au lead les canards qui ont de bonnes chances d'être présents dès 21H (même si on sait que c'est très aléatoire...).

----------


## Ptit gras

Quelques nouvelles de mon côté. GW2 me gonfle un peu : pas de challenge en 3W à part celui de la queue, les nouveautés en PvE sont assez bidon. Les jours du serious ne me conviennent plus vraiment et la mentalité de Vizunah en offpeak a vraiment changé. 
Du coup je serais pas vraiment présent d'ici à ce que ça change, mais je continue à vous lire. Quand le jeu sera jouable à nouveau je serais parmi vous  ::):

----------


## olih

> Quelques nouvelles de mon côté. GW2 me gonfle un peu : pas de challenge en 3W à part celui de la queue, les nouveautés en PvE sont assez bidon. Les jours du serious ne me conviennent plus vraiment et la mentalité de Vizunah en offpeak a vraiment changé. 
> Du coup je serais pas vraiment présent d'ici à ce que ça change, mais je continue à vous lire. Quand le jeu sera jouable à nouveau je serais parmi vous


 Moi j'attends de voir les "quetes de guilde" qui pourraient redonner un peu d'animation.
Mais c'est vrai qu'à part les event pve canardesque, je ne fais plus grand chose  :tired: .

:edit:
Pourquoi j'ai posté ça là moi  :tired: 
Bon pas grave.

----------


## Korbeil

> Quelques nouvelles de mon côté. GW2 me gonfle un peu : pas de challenge en 3W à part celui de la queue, les nouveautés en PvE sont assez bidon. Les jours du serious ne me conviennent plus vraiment et la mentalité de Vizunah en offpeak a vraiment changé. 
> Du coup je serais pas vraiment présent d'ici à ce que ça change, mais je continue à vous lire. Quand le jeu sera jouable à nouveau je serais parmi vous


Tout pareil, VIENDEZ SUR EVE !  ::ninja::

----------


## Charmide

Y'a des chances qu'il y ait du challenge cette semaine vu le score :amen:

----------


## Nessou

C'est pas comme si le 3W était bourré de défauts depuis sa création. Au bout de plus de 6 mois passés sur un mode de jeu fini à la pisse même en se forçant c'est dur. Hier j'ai pas participé au reset car ça me gonfle ce 3W qui mérite même pas le titre de bêta par rapport à certains jeux.

----------


## Ptit gras

Je suis pas vraiment d'accord, il n'a absolument aucun équivalent actuellement et il m'a tenu sur le jeu pendant 5 mois. Par contre ils le pourrissent avec les maj plutôt qu'ils ne l'améliorent. Il est devenu une version beta alors qu'au lancement c'était pas mal.

----------


## Nessou

> ...au lancement c'était pas mal.



http://youtu.be/7QLSRMoKKS0?t=5s

----------


## Zepolak

Serious ce soir et mercredi ?

(Désolé, je débarque, je poste ça entre un commit et un réunion et je n'ai pas lu la plupart de mes MPs, désolé (je me mettrais à la page ce soir)).

----------


## Arkane Derian

J'espère bien que oui ! En tout cas, je serai là et j'espère qu'on se sera un max de CPC histoire de faire quelques grosses actions. C'est le moment où jamais de voir si ce qu'on a bossé depuis le début a porté ses fruits.

----------


## Korbeil

j'ai modifié les jours de serious sur le premier topic  :;):

----------


## Arkane Derian

Je suis entré en 3 min à 18h donc ça à vraiment l'air d'aller beaucoup mieux dans les files. Venez nombreux tout à l'heure !

EDIT : j'ai quitté le WvW pour aller manger, à mon retour à 19h20, je suis entré en 20 minutes sur la home map puis même pas 5 min sur map Bief. Ca reste vraiment très raisonnable.

----------


## Zepolak

En fait, euh, j'avais complétement zappé que Vaahn faisait un event unique :
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/76...39#post6358039

Il ne le fait pas mercredi, il pensait que cette semaine serait la même chose que la semaine dernière. 

À titre personnel, j'ai conscience que le RvR serious est ce qui va nous permettre de garder nos joueurs RvR & de continuer ensemble, mais je trouve aussi, encore à titre personnel, que les events organisés par les quelques CPCs qui veulent bien en faire méritent le coup d'oeil.

----------


## Charmide

20h20 environ, je suis rentré en 10m sur notre map  ::lol:: 

Sinon, c'est vrai que ce serait dommage d'empiéter sur l'event de Vaaahn, a fortiori parce que c'est un truc unique. Mais ça tombe bien, mercredi (nouveau deuxième jour de serious à la place de dimanche), l'event est en pause ! On sortira donc le grand jeu à ce moment. 

Puis ça tombe bien, j'étais pas trop dispo ce soir  ::ninja::

----------


## Vaaahn

Tu te doutes pas que j'ai fait exprès que je ne monopolise pas le mercredi  ::ninja:: 
(je pouvais pas savoir qu'on aurait pu faire un bon serious ce soir, politique d'Anette de comm de merde ...)

----------


## Caf

Ha ben vous parliez aussi de ça, désolé Vaaahn j'suis aller pourrir ton topic avec une question sur la possibilité de ne pas empiéter sur les jours de Serious...  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Arkane Derian

N'oubliez pas la session de ce soir et pensez à tagguer assez tôt (genre une bonne demi-heure avant le départ). La réussite de l'opé de ce matin va se répandre comme une traînée de poudre et ça va sans doute ramener du monde en WvW.

----------


## Caf

Hummm un soir de ligue des champions, je sais pas si on sera nombreux.  ::ninja::

----------


## Mr Slurp

> Hummm un soir de ligue des champions, je sais pas si on sera nombreux.


Bah y'aura que des joueurs de bon gout alors  ::ninja::  :trollfacile:

----------


## Caf

Je me demande si on devrait pas remplacer le mercredi, vu que les matchs de foot tombent tous les mardi/mercredi pendant un mois pour la champion's league. Enfin bon on verra s'il y a du monde ce soir, déjà perso je serais pas la.  ::ninja::

----------


## Aldrasha

Pour info, il y a de fortes chances que je sois présente ce soir, pour faire découvrir le truc à ma frangine.
Elle va se stuffer en conséquence cet aprèm.
Je me charge de la briefer dans les grandes lignes.
Mais du coup, elle sera newbie en terme de strats et compagnie et combos machins.

Bref, soyez doux.

----------


## Kayato

La douceur ça nous connait  ::P:

----------


## Vaaahn

Ranafoot Caf  ::ninja::

----------


## Charmide

On sera doux, promis. Surtout si c'est serious no beaufs.  ::trollface::

----------


## Charmide

Dernier rappel: Ce soir. 21h. Explosion de Désolation. Cordialement,

----------


## Vaaahn

Au passage pour ceux en file!

----------


## purEcontact

C'est bien le streaming !
Au moins, les autres serveurs sont pas au courant des déplacements du raid  ::P: .

----------


## Meuh*

Mon moment préféré de la soirée :

_"Oups c'était pas une cata"_


Je ne citerai pas de nom...  ::ninja::

----------


## Vaaahn

> C'est bien le streaming !
> Au moins, les autres serveurs sont pas au courant des déplacements du raid .


Avant qu'ils trouvent mon stream, je suis large.
Sinon si tu regardes l'heure en bas à droite, y a un décalage, pas fou non plus  :;):

----------


## Vroum

> _"Oups c'était pas une cata"_


_Caf is that you ?_

Soirée sympa sinon, même si pas très serious et un peu trop monobus.

----------


## Kayato

Effectivement pas la plus fun des soirées même si on a réussit à s'écarter un peu du monobus.

Après en voyant les résultats c'était peut être un des seuls moyens de mettre fin à ce double focus sur notre gueule (même si je reste persuadé qu'un vrai split coordonné aurait fait l'affaire).

----------


## Bartinoob

Peut-être, n'empêche que le fait d'avoir la possibilité de dire ouvertement qu'on a la plus grosse, une fois dans la soirée, a quelque chose de réconfortant pour l'ego quand on a réparé entièrement 3 fois son stuff en quelques heures de rvr  :Emo:

----------


## Caf

> Mon moment préféré de la soirée :
> 
> _"Oups c'était pas une cata"_
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/95a...d0d5731d0a.jpg
> 
> Je ne citerai pas de nom...


Ouais ben on l'a cap au final la baie non ? (c’était une stratégie dans la stratégie tavu)  ::ninja::

----------


## Vaaahn

> Ouais ben on l'a cap au final la baie non ? (c’était une stratégie dans la stratégie tavu)


Une cataception?  ::ninja::

----------


## Charmide

Sympathique soirée hier ! En plus du fait que ça change d'être 25+, faudra qu'on remette ça régulièrement maintenant: lundi et mercredi !  ::lol:: 




> Peut-être, n'empêche que le fait d'avoir la possibilité de dire ouvertement qu'on a la plus grosse, une fois dans la soirée, a quelque chose de réconfortant pour l'ego quand on a réparé entièrement 3 fois son stuff en quelques heures de rvr


C'est pour ça que les gens aiment bien. 
Mais bon, je préfère quand même me la jouer tacticien ultime et réussir à capper des trucs et à gérer une map en les faisant courir alors qu'on a aucun groupe capable de wipe les groupes ennemis à cause du nombre  ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

L'OP Canari 3 est actuellement en préparation. Ça va arriver _soon_, les canards !  :Cigare:

----------


## silence

Le serious de ce soir c'est serious à trois vu l'event à vaaahn en même temps ?

----------


## Zepolak

C'est pas mardi la suite de son event ?

----------


## Charmide

Si si.

----------


## Caf

:Cigare:   :Bave:   :Bave:  *C'est mercredi soir !!!!!!*  :Bave:   :Bave:   :Cigare: 

Plus d'infos ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/76...e-code-Licorne

----------


## Zepolak

Ce soir, c'était peut-être pas serious, mais je me demande combien de temps ça fait qu'on avait pas eu un tel groupe de canards en RvR  ::wub:: 

On a dépensé un certain nombre de catas  ::wub::

----------


## Maderone

Tiens, j'ai demandé à Vaaahn si ça avait servi à quelque chose de claquer 25 catapultes pour un mur même pas tombé et 2-3 wipes. Il m'a dit certaines choses, mais comme je suis pas assez habitué au RvR, ça me laisse perplexe. Du genre "on a monopolisé le bus", "ça les a empêché de prendre baie". Donc j'aurais aimé d'autres explications ou des confirmations.

----------


## Aldrasha

nous y en a foutre le bordel à l'autre bout de la map.
Eux y en a venir nous calmer à grands coups de marteau dans notre gueule.
Nous y en a recommencer encore et encore.
Eux y en a surveiller la zone où on revient à chaque fois, plus que les murs de la garni, où à défaut d'organiser une autre attaque autre part.
Copains à nous en profiter pour ninja Garnison.

\o/


(Byoux Made ;p)

----------


## Zepolak

En fait, si tu vis les deux situations, tu comprends vite que c'est utile. En l'occurence, on jouait sur la fin de soirée à 2 groupes contre un très gros groupe de Désolation. Et on était le groupe de "diversion" (mais en réalité, c'est l'adversaire qui choisir laquelle de ses fortifications il délaisse).

On avait la mobilité et la capacité de frapper à 2 endroits, ils avaient la force brute. Donc pour sauver le Lac Bleu, ils ont dû abandonner Garnison. +25 points pour nous. Jamais ils ne l'auraient perdu s'ils n'avaient pas dû revenir défendre réguliérement in extremis sur le Lac.

Si la prochaine fois on ne fait pas les chair à canons mais qu'on est dans le groupe qui capture, ça se remarquera vachement plus.

Edit : je m'incline devant l'explication d'Aldra.

----------


## Maderone

:tired:  Merci pour ces... explications  ! 
 :^_^: 

Bon d'accord, c'est plus clair, faudrait peut être penser à dire ça sur le mumble, parce que pour moi c'était pas clair du tout et j'avais pas eu d'autres impression que de me faire farmer :/
Enfin, c'était quand même cool, puisque finalement on avait presque réussi !

----------


## Caf

> En fait, si tu vis les deux situations, tu comprends vite que c'est utile. En l'occurence, on jouait sur la fin de soirée à 2 groupes contre un très gros groupe de Désolation. Et on était le groupe de "diversion" (mais en réalité, c'est l'adversaire qui choisir laquelle de ses fortifications il délaisse).
> 
> On avait la mobilité et la capacité de frapper à 2 endroits, ils avaient la force brute. Donc pour sauver le Lac Bleu, ils ont dû abandonner Garnison. +25 points pour nous. Jamais ils ne l'auraient perdu s'ils n'avaient pas dû revenir défendre réguliérement in extremis sur le Lac.
> 
> Si la prochaine fois on ne fait pas les chair à canons mais qu'on est dans le groupe qui capture, ça se remarquera vachement plus.
> 
> Edit : je m'incline devant l'explication d'Aldra.


Mercredi nous serons plus dans le groupe qui capture, car CDD sera la pour attirer l'attention de la carte sur eux.  :Cigare:

----------


## Charmide

Content que y'ait eu pas mal d'animation hier  ::lol::  

Faudrait parler de "raid" pour lundi et mercredi plutôt que de serious, ça fait confusion.
Pas qu'on abandonne l'idée ou le concept, mais de fait, ces soirs sont plutôt devenus des moments rituels où on se regroupe, un peu à l'image des resets (d'avant), et qui sont nécessaires, plutôt qu'autre chose.

----------


## silence

Sympathique soirée, du monde et de l'objectif de qualité. Dommage que nos amis ne se déplacent qu'en monobus ...

Par contre je ne suis absolument pas d'accord avec Charmide. 
D'une ces soirées ne sont pas vraiment devenues un moment rituel de rassemblement. Entre les soirées à trois pour cause de Vaaahn, les soirées sPvE pour cause de files et le comportement erratique de l'adversaire, je ne pense pas qu'il soit bien possible d'y voir une régularité récemment. 
De deux nous étions nombreux mais il y avait aussi bon nombre de CDD ou de Over, je doute que l'on rassemble de manière régulière le même nombre par nous même. J'ai aussi l'impression qu'une part des Cpc est là pour le serious, en tout cas on retrouve les même que ceux qui ont soutenu l'idée de serious, idée qui nous a permis de maintenir plus ou moins de présence ces soirs là.
Personnellement, si l'on abandonne l'idée d'essayer de travailler notre facon de jouer et que le lead nous en demande un peu plus cela deviendra une soirée classique, possiblement sur Guild Wars, peut être, mais certainement pas une soirée que j'essayerai de réserver. Passer à une simple idée de raid risque de tuer tant le concept de serious que le nombre même de présents. 

Donc avant de lancer sur ce genre de question je serai d'avis de chercher à savoir quelles sont les personnes toujours intéressées par du serious, si certaines le recherchent même comme c'était le cas à une époque et quel soir pourrait être concerné. Ou au contraire si cela a dérangé certains nouveaux qui se seraient sentis brimés et perdus. Parce qu'à wipe en boucle sur lac bleu sans essayer de le faire bien je suis un peu sceptique.

----------


## Charmide

> si l'on abandonne l'idée d'essayer de travailler notre facon de jouer et que le lead nous en demande un peu plus cela deviendra une soirée classique


Je faisais que constater que c'est plus ce qu'on fait dans ces soirées, qui servent juste à attirer plus de monde que d'habitude. Sans avoir été là hier, et sans parler du fait que tu le confirmes vu la façon dont tu en parles pour ce lundi là, j'ai pas l'impression qu'on "y travaille notre façon de jouer" ou que "le lead [y] demande un peu plus" ces derniers temps. 

Donc l'abandon est déjà dans les faits. Il s'agit simplement de ne pas faire comme si il ne l'était pas, et donc de réfléchir à ce qu'il faut y faire. 

Le lundi/mecredi, c'est bien devenu un moment où y'a plus de gens (par l'effet d'annonce seul: "ce soir on fait du 3W"), chose qu'il est parfaitement possible de quantifier puisque y'a toujours eu pas mal de monde dans ces soirées lorsqu'on en fait la com' (sans même parler de serious), comme j'essaie de le faire quand j'en ai l'occasion hier inclus. Hors facteurs exceptionnels genre event de guilde ou Anet qui met les files à 80 joueurs, qui sont pas mal arrivés récemment mais qui n'enlèvent rien à la quantité de données disponibles. 

Je répète que je suis en rien contre le serious, j'aimerais le développer, et justement en l'état actuel des choses, il est plus bridé ("cette part" qui sont là pour le serious aussi, forcément) par le fait qu'on l'associe au lundi/mecredi qu'autre chose. L'autre solution pour acter cet abandon du serious - ça serait d'y revenir le lundi et le mercredi. Possible aussi. 

L'étude que tu veux faire, c'est celle que j'ai déjà faite en observant les choses et les gens, et pour ça que j'arrive à cette conclusion. Je ramène pas la question pour rien, et c'est aussi justement pour sonder l'opinion davantage que je ne l'ai déjà fait...

----------


## Zepolak

Je ne suis pas convaincu que ce soit une bonne idée de tirer des conclusions sur le bordel GWesque qui a eu lieu au niveau du RvR sur ces 2-3 dernières semaines.

Car c'était le chaos total au niveau d'Anet, c'est donc normal que ça l'ait été au niveau du RvR CPC aussi.

Je suis en tout cas toujours partant pour le serious serious.

Et je veux bien briefer les gens. Mais la seule précondition dont je me rappelle, c'est que les gens viennent avec un niveau 80 full exo. C'est tout. Et du coup, même les novices du RvR sont carrément les bienvenus, à conditions de prendre la peine de tenter de coller le leader & de "parler un peu moins que d'habitude".

Et le reste se fera tout seul à condition d'y travailler un peu. Les gens se sont (un peu) chargé avant quelques attaques. Et on avait des scouts en avant du bus. Bref, le serious a déjà amélioré le jeu des CPC sans avoir désormais besoin de faire un effort particulier. On doit continuer comme ça !

----------


## Arkane Derian

Perso, je suis toujours vraiment motivé par le serious mais comme vous je suis bien obligé de constater que que ça bat de l'aile. Je le regrette vraiment vu qu'en ce moment le WvW est de très loin le mode de jeu que je pratique le plus et que j'ai vraiment envie de m'améliorer et de passer à une autre étape.

Je crois qu'un des soucis (en dehors des facteurs extérieurs évoqués par mes éminents collègues au dessus) c'est qu'on est arrivé à un point où, pour faire mieux, ça va demander plus d'implication. Sans être des roxors, je pense que tous les habitués du serious se démerdent plutôt correctement. Ce qui nous manque c'est de jouer ensemble régulièrement sans changer de persos ou de builds entre chaque séance. Bref de commencer à construire une équipe et pas seulement de faire des tests chacun dans notre coin

Malheureusement, c'est le genre de choses qui sont peu compatibles avec l'esprit général de la guilde. Ca demande de l'investissement et de la régularité qui dépasse le cadre du "je fais ce que je veux quand je veux". A nous de voir si on a envie de franchir cette étape ou si on en reste où on en est.

Perso je suis prêt à faire le saut (à vrai dire j'ai commencé à écumer les forums des guildes GC au cas où le serious CPC s'éteindrait, ce que je ne souhaite surtout pas).

----------


## Charmide

> ...


Le truc qu'on a fait, c'est plutôt appliquer les résultats des soirées vraiment serious - d'expérimentation - à un lundi "serious"  - plus détendu, non? 
Ça marche bien, et l'idée du serious initial c'était bien d'améliorer notre niveau de jeu global par contamination. La question initiale que je posais, c'est quand-est ce qu'on refait des serious plutôt que des "serious". Encore le lundi/mercredi? 
J'avais l'impression que c'était devenu un peu trop évènementiel et euh.. mainstream? pour qu'on continue de creuser et être dans l'esprit de ce qu'Arkane (et moi, en passant) voudraient par exemple. Pas un mal, mais du coup on serious stagne.

----------


## Ananas

J'ai aussi envie de continuer les soirées serious. Une bonne partie des améliorations que l'on peut apporter à notre jeu ne sont vraiment pas difficile à appliquer, c'est plus des automatismes à prendre que du pur skillz à développer. C'est ce qui fait justement que n'importe qui avec un cerveau (et un set exo) peut très vite s'adapter au groupe. Les manières de jouer évoluent, il faut qu'on évolue avec si on ne veut pas devenir inutiles. Garder la dénomination "serious" met ce fait plus en évidence, je trouve.


Protip pour être un peu mieux packé. Ayez en tous temps le lead de la soirée ciblé (ctrl+T, c'est partagé à tout votre groupe), le but du jeu étant d'être le plus proche de son auguste corps viril/poilu/avec-du-monde-au-balcon lors de chaque déplacement. Et donc de n'être jamais devant lui. A ce jeu-là, j'ai remarqué que j'étais actuellement le plus fort.  ::trollface::

----------


## Caf

Ces derniers temps nous ne pouvions pas entrer régulièrement à cause des files d'attentes, maintenant nous pouvons le faire. Donc reprendre le serious serait louable, nous avons considérablement amélioré notre jeu en équipe, je ne vois pourquoi ne pas continuer en ce sens. Il y a eu 1 ou 2 fois ou il y a eu plus de monde ne faisant pas de serious, c'est pas la majorité des fois. Donc je ne vois pas pourquoi on devrait acter le fait d'oublier le serious.

----------


## silence

Tl;dr : je pense que nous sommes grosso modo tous d'accord sur la question de poursuivre le serious. Je pense que c'est le serious qui entraine la présence de gens moins hardcore car ils sont certains de trouver un petit groupe de joueurs présents. Dans ce cas il faut le maintenir tout en prévenant clairement que nous ne nous arrêterons pas au bord de la route pour relever ceux qui partent mourir dans leur coins - et je serai surement le premier concerné - sous peine de perdre les deux groupes - les plus serious car ils n'y trouveront plus leur compte, les moins militaristes car ils perdront le point d'ancrage de ce premier groupe. A nous de décider de notre organisation, c'est ca l'esprit Cpc. 
A force de vous fréquenter je pense que les joueurs serious sont raisonnables, nous accueilleront toujours les petits nouveaux à bras ouverts quel que soit le contexte mais il faut qu'un soir soit "réservé" au serious pour que celui ci survive dans une ambiance bordélique comme la notre. 




> J'avais l'impression que c'était devenu un peu trop évènementiel et euh.. mainstream? pour qu'on continue de creuser et être dans l'esprit de ce qu'Arkane (et moi, en passant) voudraient par exemple. Pas un mal, mais du coup on serious stagne.


Je pense qu'il faut faire une distinction claire. Si nous voulons maintenir nos soirées serious il faut décider d'un créneau durant lequel les intéressés se réunissent, qu'importe la présence de personnes relativement plus détendues ou rebelles. Nous sommes un certain nombre, nous en faisons la réclame, machinalement cela attirera des gens en RvR en général, qu'ils soient prêts à sauter le pas vers le serious en particulier ou non. Si nous actons un passage à un raid parce que l'idée de serious rassemble nous n'avancerons jamais.




> Malheureusement, c'est le genre de choses qui sont peu compatibles avec l'esprit général de la guilde. Ca demande de l'investissement et de la régularité qui dépasse le cadre du "je fais ce que je veux quand je veux". A nous de voir si on a envie de franchir cette étape ou si on en reste où on en est.


Je ne pense pas. Si la guilde est très éclectique, elle compte aussi un cœur de hardcore gamer dont une part est intéressée par un RvR plus structuré. Décider par consensus - et drama - d'une certaine récurrence n'est pas contre l'esprit de la guilde - ce n'est qu'un event parmi d'autres - et nous permettra justement de nous structurer. Comme cet évent nécessite une certaine régularité à nous de savoir faire preuve d'investissement pour aider l'initiative à survivre mais cela ne signifie pas que l'on sorte de la liberté inhérente à la guilde. Je n'imagine pas intégrer de force un canard, sanctionner une absence épisodique ou créer un clivage. Mais pour que notre expérience survive il faut être prêt à laisser les petits nouveaux en baver, dans le sang, les larmes et les commissaires politiques le temps d'un soir. Losing is fun.

----------


## Charmide

> Donc je ne vois pas pourquoi on devrait acter le fait d'oublier le serious.


Y'a des gens qui ont dit ça? T'as lu mes posts?

---------- Post added at 20h52 ---------- Previous post was at 20h33 ----------




> Je pense qu'il faut faire une distinction claire. Si nous voulons maintenir nos soirées serious il faut décider d'un créneau durant lequel les intéressés se réunissent, qu'importe la présence de personnes relativement plus détendues ou rebelles. Nous sommes un certain nombre, nous en faisons la réclame, machinalement cela attirera des gens en RvR en général, qu'ils soient prêts à sauter le pas vers le serious en particulier ou non. Si nous actons un passage à un raid parce que l'idée de serious rassemble nous n'avancerons jamais.


Ça serait pas parce que "l'idée de serious rassemble", mais parce qu'on aurait deux jours de raid réguliers où on jouerait sans faire d'expérimentations et sans nous dépasser, avec de bons effectifs, ie... exactement ce qui se fait actuellement. Pas du serious.

Ce truc étant bénéfique à l'activité 3W de la guilde, je vois aucune raison de pas les maintenir, sauf que c'est plus du "serious" comme on l'avait conçu au début mais que ça donne quand même l'impression qu'on en fait. Je pense qu'on serait donc mieux partis débarrassés de cette confusion. 

Donc, bien sûr qu'il faut un soir pour le serious si on veut que le serious continue, personne non plus n'a dit le contraire. Mais c'est plus lundi/mercredi, apparemment. 
Donc soit ça le redevient. Soit on le fait autrement. 
Je proposais le second, toi tu me réponds scandalisé le premier.

Ok. Moi je veux bien, j'ai même jamais pensé que ce qu'on faisait en serious était incompatible avec ceux qui voulaient pas en faire. Par contre, je crois qu'il faudra plus que:




> Dans ce cas il faut le maintenir tout en prévenant clairement que nous ne nous arrêterons pas au bord de la route pour relever ceux qui partent mourir dans leur coins


... pour que ça reparte  :;): 

Genre des coups de pieds au cul et de l'initiative  ::ninja::

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Je n'imagine pas intégrer de force un canard, sanctionner une absence épisodique ou créer un clivage.


Ah mais je suis parfaitement d'accord avec toi. Ce n'était pas à ça que je faisais référence. 

Si je prends mon exemple, lundi soir je n'étais pas là parce que je me suis endormi comme un con devant la télé un peu avant l'heure à laquelle je pensais me connecter. Je n'ai pas fais l'effort de résister un minimum au coup de barre d'après-repas ou de simplement régler mon téléphone pour qu'il sonne alors que je ne manquais pas spécialement de sommeil. Ce petit truc tout bête ne me coûtait absolument rien, mais je ne l'ai pas fait.

Le problème que je soulevais était : est-ce que ceux qui veulent faire du WvW serious sont prêts à faire ce petit truc tout bête ? Si on décide ensemble d'un jour et d'une heure réservée au serious, est-ce qu'on est prêt (à titre individuel) à passer à côté d'autre chose équivalent (un autre event de la guilde, un film ou un match à la télé, jouer à autre jeu, une sieste inutile...) pour y participer ? Sans qu'il soit bien évidemment question de demander des comptes ou infliger des sanctions à qui que ce soit. Je parle bien uniquement de volonté et d'engagement personnel. Un peu comme on décide d'aller faire un sport ou participer à un club quelconque une fois par semaine. (Je pense par exemple à Zepo qui lorsqu'il a un match avec son équipe TF2 s'arrange pour y participer)

----------


## silence

Tl;dr : on est tous d'accord alors shut the fuck up folks, donnons un coup de pied au cul à nos Rvrs' boys pour relancer la machine.




> ...


C'est ce que tu dis et moi aussi.  ::ninja:: 




> ...


Ce que je voulais dire c'est qu'à mon avis tu prends le problème dans le mauvais sens : c'est parce que nous avons du serious que nous avons du monde les lundi et mercredi. Donc reporter le serious à un autre jour parce que nous avons des gens pas forcément serious ces jours là ne fera que différer le problème jusqu'à ce que les deux concordent de nouveau. 
Ce n'est pas du serious - même l'ennemi le sait vu comme il nous fonce dessus, ils n'oseraient pas sinon  ::ninja::  - mais je pense que c'est tout de même l'idée de serious qui rassemble.

C'est pour cela que je suis d'avis d'abandonner veuve et orphelins dans les fossés pour partir défendre la patrie. Pour donner un exemple, hier j'ai lancé un petit taunt sur la qualité de notre pack. Vaaahn et Zepo m'ont rétorqué qu'il ne fallait pas être trop hardcore car de petits nouveaux étaient présents. Je comprends la logique et adhère en temps normal mais pense que ce ne doit pas entrer en ligne de compte durant les soirées serious. C'est justement pour pouvoir faire nos dictateurs sans effrayer tout le monde qu'on les limites à certains soirs, à un topic.




> Je pense qu'on serait donc mieux partis débarrassés de cette confusion.


This. Et les coups de pied au cul.

Si vraiment on souhaite maintenir un équilibre on pourrait abandonner une soirée serious pour en faire un soirée raid et maintenir une soirée serious pour faire nos pgm.

----------


## Charmide

> Ce que je voulais dire c'est qu'à mon avis tu prends le problème dans le mauvais sens : c'est parce que nous avons du serious que nous avons du monde les lundi et mercredi. Donc reporter le serious à un autre jour parce que nous avons des gens pas forcément serious ces jours là ne fera que différer le problème jusqu'à ce que les deux concordent de nouveau. 
> Ce n'est pas du serious -  - mais je pense que c'est tout de même l'idée de serious qui rassemble.


J'avais bien compris, mais là-dessus, j'ai déjà raconté que c'est vraiment plus le facteur principal. C'est vraiment juste l'idée que y'aura des gens ce soir et que c'est sûr, l'effet d'annonce, le côté "évènement", plus la boule de neige du "les gens attirent les gens" !

----------


## Zepolak

Du coup, quelqu'un pour lancer une petite Doodle pour choisir à coup sûr le soir ou les deux soirs qui conviennent aux gens pour le serious pour les 3-4 semaines à venir ?

----------


## purEcontact

Faites 3 soirée RvR par semaine.

2 serious :
- Une en "entrainement" pour intégrer les nouveaux.
- Une en "militaire", rigueur et concentration obligatoire.

1 convivial : 
- La soirée "reset", mais en changeant l'horaire : 1h du mat' un vendredi soir, c'est pas tenable.
Essayez de créer une "soirée conviviale" en RvR, histoire de réunir les canards, sans trop de prise de têtes.

La soirée conviviale pourrait vous apporter des joueurs, la soirée entrainement pour les former et la soirée serious pour mettre en application.
Un joueur qui veut faire du RvR avec les canards pourra le faire sur 3 niveaux en fonction de son implication.

Au niveau de l'organisation, ça assure un minimum de rigueur : les canards qui viennent à la soirée "serious" ne viendront pas en touriste, ils auront le stuff, les buffs et la spé qui vont bien.

----------


## Kayato

Moi ca fait 2 reset que je ne fais plus et que je joue le matin avec les CDD. Plutôt agréable, ca me bousille pas mon temps de sommeil et je peux profiter de l'après midi tranquillou.

----------


## Drlecteur

> Faites 3 soirée RvR par semaine.
> 
> 2 serious :
> - Une en "entrainement" pour intégrer les nouveaux.
> - Une en "militaire", rigueur et concentration obligatoire.
> 
> 1 convivial : 
> - La soirée "reset", mais en changeant l'horaire : 1h du mat' un vendredi soir, c'est pas tenable.
> Essayez de créer une "soirée conviviale" en RvR, histoire de réunir les canards, sans trop de prise de têtes.
> ...


This. [ et de PurE en plus...]

Personnellement, je ne suis pas tout a fait prêt pour du nazi serious: présence obligatoire.
Par contre, partir avec vous de temps en temps pour essayer de m’améliorer dans ce mode et en comprendre mieux les mécanismes, je veux bien

----------


## Kayato

Il n'y a jamais eu de "nazi serious: présence obligatoire" et il n'y en aura jamais.

Par contre ce qu'on appelle serious c'est essayer de se discipliner sur le Mumble et de suivre le lead tout en s'améliorant.

----------


## Aldrasha

Si y a des nazis !
L'autre jour on m'a interdit de taper la guivre.
Soit disant que c'est la propriété des META, toussa.

SANDALE!!!   

Sinon, pour info, ils acceptent les filles en serious.
Sont pas si nazis que ça au final.  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

Ouais mais c'est uniquement parce que ton elem est blonde aux yeux bleus  ::ninja::

----------


## purEcontact

> Il n'y a jamais eu de "nazi serious: présence obligatoire" et il n'y en aura jamais.


Désolé de te dire que vous arriverez jamais à rien si vous imposez pas une soirée avec une rigueur militaire.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Tout le monde ne fantasme pas sur ma cravache PurE  ::ninja::

----------


## Kayato

La rigueur militaire pourquoi pas, mais l'obligation de présence non.

----------


## purEcontact

Si y'a pas d'obligation de présence, vous vous retrouverez qu'avec des touristes.
C'est pour ça que je précise qu'il faut 2 soirée pour le serious : une pour ceux qui veulent venir de temps en temps et une avec un effectif fixe.
Tu peux rien organiser si tu sais pas si tu auras des touristes...
À l'arrivée, il va falloir faire des groupes de 5 fixes qui auront une synergie entre eux.

Si vous voulez faire vos soirées serious, faites les avec un peu de ... sérieux.

----------


## Charmide

Mais, euh.. Aucune guilde ne fait ça dans GW2..

----------


## dragou

> Mais, euh.. Aucune guilde ne fait ça dans GW2..


Pourtant c'est la base même de toutes les guildes de type PvP, jouer régulièrement ensemble pour avoir les réflexes, savoir comment les autres jouent etc.
Si vous vous basez sur une optique serious, je pense également que c'est une nécessité et c'est la seule bonne façon de vraiment bien progresser.

----------


## Maderone

Idem, moi ça me semblait logique, ce que disent Pure et Dragou. Si vous voulez vraiment faire du serious, il va falloir commencer par vraiment faire du serious. Surtout que ça ne serait apparemment qu'un soir par semaine, pour s'entrainer c'est déjà pas top.Mais si en plus comme dit Pure, les gens viennent en touriste, vous avancerez jamais.

Vu l'idée de départ, je pensais le serious vraiment réfléchis, vraiment élitiste, pour ceux qui en veulent. Et donc ça impliquait des strat de groupe, des builds opti, des manières de jouer ensemble particulière. En 35 pages je crois pas avoir vu quelque chose se rapprochant de ça. 
A moins que vous cherchiez à faire du semi serious ou je ne sais pas ?

----------


## Charmide

> Pourtant c'est la base même de toutes les guildes de type PvP, jouer régulièrement ensemble pour avoir les réflexes, savoir comment les autres jouent etc.
> Si vous vous basez sur une optique serious, je pense également que c'est une nécessité et c'est la seule bonne façon de vraiment bien progresser.


Oui, mais ça ne s'associe pas à des groupes fixes et à des obligations de présence, en W3. Même dans les guildes les plus "serious".
C'est pas du sPvP.

----------


## Zepolak

Je pense qu'il y a absolument un monde entre nazi/obligatoire et touriste. 

Mais genre vraiment un monde. Je pense que la description d'Arkane est encore la plus réaliste/faisable. De plus, je tiens à rappeler que l'inventaire des forces de nos alliées (et de nos ennemis) font comme neige au soleil. L'aspect "obligation" si tant est qu'ils soit réellement mis en place n'est qu'une foutaise : ceux qui viennent sont ceux qui veulent venir point barre.

Donc autant éviter une 'obligation' cosmétique et cela d'autant plus que je suis persuadé que ça ne fera que braquer des gens (sans en retenir d'autres).

Tout ceci étant dit, trois soirées avec un optique un peu différente à chaque fois, c'est très bien comme proposition oui.

----------


## Charmide

> Vu l'idée de départ, je pensais le serious vraiment réfléchis, vraiment élitiste, pour ceux qui en veulent. Et donc ça impliquait des strat de groupe, des builds opti, des manières de jouer ensemble particulière. En 35 pages je crois pas avoir vu quelque chose se rapprochant de ça. 
> A moins que vous cherchiez à faire du semi serious ou je ne sais pas ?


On a fait beaucoup de progrès sur le mouvement en groupe qui est la base du 3W, on a commencé à bosser des mécanismes comme les combos qui idem sont centraux en ce moment.
Appelle ça semi-serious si tu veux. En tout cas, j'ai pas envie de transformer ça en un truc "super élitiste" et inutilement prise de tête.
Y'a moyen d'avoir un niveau excellent en 3W en tant que guilde sans ça. C'est ce qu'elles font toutes.

----------


## atavus

> Ouais mais c'est uniquement parce que ton elem est blonde aux yeux bleus


Et avec une culotte de chasteté rouge pétante.

Au passage, ce serait effectivement cool d'essayer d'éviter les horaires à 1 heure du mat pour les initiations au 3W.

----------


## Aldrasha

> Et avec une culotte de chasteté rouge pétante.


Sachez, Monsieur, que j'en change tous les jours.
Hier elle était violette.

----------


## Maderone

Ah ouais, hier t'étais classe !

----------


## purEcontact

Je pense qu'à force de vouloir brosser tout le monde dans le sens du poil, vous allez vous retrouver sans personne.

Dans la proposition des 3 soirées, y'en a 2 où il n'y a pas d'obligations de présence.
La dernière, c'est pour "les joueurs qui veulent aller plus loin".

Ça veut dire quoi ?
Ça veut dire qu'il existe surement des joueurs qui veulent jouer à un niveau de jeu plus élevé.
Pas être obligé d'attendre après d'autres qui n'ont pas leur implication dans ce mode de jeu.

Je répète en plus détaillé :

*1 - une soirée conviviale :*
Pour tout les joueurs qui souhaitent faire une soirée en RvR avec des canards.
Moment convivial sans obligation de niveau, de stuff, de spé avec un commandant qui donne les directives.
Sans obligation de présence.

*2 - une soirée entrainement :*
Pour les joueurs désireux de s'impliquer dans le RvR.
Moment plus sérieux, obligation d'être niveau 80, d'avoir une spé et un stuff qui conviennent à ce mode de jeu. 
Les joueurs doivent être rigoureux et suivre à la lettre les indications du commandant.
C'est une soirée "macro" : optimisation des déplacements et des combos de raid.
Sans obligation de présence.

*3 - une soirée sérieuse :*
Pour les joueurs souhaitant vraiment s'impliquer dans le RvR.
Moment très sérieux : obligation d'être niveau 80, d'avoir la spé, le stuff et les buffs adéquats.
C'est une soirée "micro" : optimisation des déplacements et des combos de groupe.
Le commandant donne les directives principales, le leader de chaque groupe donne des directives de combat.
Obligation de présence.

Pourquoi obligation de présence ?
Tout simplement parce que le leader d'un groupe doit savoir qui sait faire quoi dans son groupe.

Il y a 3 niveaux de jeu pour satisfaire l'intégralité de la communauté.

Notez aussi que c'est 3 soirées programmés, ça n’empêche pas de faire du RvR les 4 autres soirs.

----------


## dragou

> Oui, mais ça ne s'associe pas à des groupes fixes et à des obligations de présence, en W3. Même dans les guildes les plus "serious".
> C'est pas du sPvP.


Mmmmmh, c'est la que la vision n'est pas la même et je pense que personne n'a dit que ça devait être obligatoirement un groupe de 20 composé obligatoirement de a, b et x.

Ce qu'il faut pour ce mode de jeux, c'est un noyau très solide qui doit être capable de justement remettre les roues droites dès que c'est nécessaire.
Il y a assez de personnes je pense pour définir les différents rôles majeurs et ce sont ces personnes la qui doivent être présente.

Si ce noyau est bien composé et est solide, le fait d'être un soir 15 et le lendemain 50 ne changera pas grand chose si les canards ne sont pas trop stupides et savent suivre plutôt que d'aller taper une guivre.

----------


## silence

Comme quoi, lorsqu'il pause ses alumettes, il ne raconte pas que des conneries le PureCon.  ::ninja:: 

J'ai par contre un doute quant a la division "serious"/"semi serious". Une soiree avec obligation de presence - cpc style, c'est a dire sans obligation, a vous de prendre conscience que ca ne pourra pas continuer sans un cetain pool regulier - me paraît une base minimum. Je presume que tous les interesses jouent au moins un soir par semaine en RvR, autant le mettre en commun pour vraiment s'amuser.

Sur ce je recommence a ecouter mon cours, ils ont l'air d'avoir enfin avance un peu.  :tired: 
J'en rejouterai un couche ce soir en attendant l'Op.

----------


## Drlecteur

J'ai jeté un pavé dans la mare ? 

Pour moi, une soirée sérieusement serious ( ::ninja:: ) ça implique une présence obligatoire, sans pénalité évidemment. C'est a dire un truc pour signifier l’importance d’être régulier, présent, pour tous avancer a la même vitesse, toussa... y'a déjà eu ce débat avec le commencement de ces soirées...

D'ailleurs, je vois bien que je suis pas le seul a avoir compris le truc comme ca: c'est même l'idée de base de PurE en fait...

----------


## Guitou

> Au passage, ce serait effectivement cool d'essayer d'éviter les horaires à 1 heure du mat pour les initiations au 3W.


La seule "soirée" à 1h du mat' c'est le reset du vendredi, sûrement pas de l'initiation.

----------


## purEcontact

> La seule "soirée" à 1h du mat' c'est le reset du vendredi, sûrement pas de l'initiation.


C'était la soirée conviviale mais je pense qu'elle n'a plus lieu d'être en l'état.
Dans l'absolu, on peut l'avancer au début de soirée (20h/21h).
L'enjeu n'est pas spécialement intéressant et ça permet de mettre aucune pression sur les joueurs présents.
Soirée conviviale quoi.

----------


## atavus

> C'était la soirée conviviale mais je pense qu'elle n'a plus lieu d'être en l'état.
> Dans l'absolu, on peut l'avancer au début de soirée (20h/21h).
> L'enjeu n'est pas spécialement intéressant et ça permet de mettre aucune pression sur les joueurs présents.
> Soirée conviviale quoi.


Je prends.

----------


## Charmide

> Mmmmmh, c'est la que la vision n'est pas la même et je pense que personne n'a dit que ça devait être obligatoirement un groupe de 20 composé obligatoirement de a, b et x.
> 
> Ce qu'il faut pour ce mode de jeux, c'est un noyau très solide qui doit être capable de justement remettre les roues droites dès que c'est nécessaire.
> Il y a assez de personnes je pense pour définir les différents rôles majeurs et ce sont ces personnes la qui doivent être présente.
> 
> Si ce noyau est bien composé et est solide, le fait d'être un soir 15 et le lendemain 50 ne changera pas grand chose si les canards ne sont pas trop stupides et savent suivre plutôt que d'aller taper une guivre.


Mais je suis d'accord avec ça.
Tu parles ni de groupes fixes ni d'obligation de présence là. 

Or, mon post initial auquel tu fais référence, "aucune guilde ne fait ça", parlait bien de ça.

"Obligation de présence" != "il faut être là régulièrement avec les mêmes si on veut progresser"

----------


## purEcontact

> "Obligation de présence" != "il faut être là régulièrement avec les mêmes si on veut progresser"


Bah si, c'est exactement ce que j'entends par "obligation de présence".
Quand tu lead un raid, tu t'en fous de savoir que tu as un elem spé soin ou un voleur spé poison.
Quand tu lead un groupe, tu as besoin de savoir que ton ingé est spé bombe et ton guerrier spé zerk.

Comment tu peux te rappeler qu'un joueur joue de tel manière si tu joues avec lui qu'un soir toute les 2 semaines ?

Je me répète :
*- C'est pas parce que vous brossez tout le monde dans le sens du poil que vous aurez plus de joueurs.*
Il y en a surement certains qui veulent faire quelque chose de sérieux mais qui n'osent pas le dire parce qu'on leur rabâche que c'est "pas l'esprit CPC". 
*- Ça bloque une soirée dans la semaine.*
Ça en laisse 6 de libres pour faire ce que vous voulez.
*- Ça s'adresse aux canards voulant s'investir.*
Si ce n'est pas votre cas, n'y participez pas, rien ne vous empêche de faire du RvR à coté.

----------


## Charmide

> Bah si, c'est exactement ce que j'entends par "obligation de présence".
> Quand tu lead un raid, tu t'en fous de savoir que tu as un elem spé soin ou un voleur spé poison.
> Quand tu lead un groupe, tu as besoin de savoir que ton ingé est spé bombe et ton guerrier spé zerk.
> 
> Comment tu peux te rappeler qu'un joueur joue de tel manière si tu joues avec lui qu'un soir toute les 2 semaines ?


Sauf que ce que je raconte (en boucle maintenant), et d'expérience, c'est que ça ne sert à rien pour un lead de connaître la spé de chacune des personnes de ton groupe et la taille de poitrine de leurs rerolls en 3W. C'est pas ça le serious de guilde. 
Je dis aussi que même chez les guildes les plus hardcore, ça n'existe pas, et à raison. 

Dans ta sémantique, si tu veux, le 3W, sauf dans sa forme roaming qui n'est pas la notre - et à la limite, même ça je doute que ça existe hors trois quatre exceptions, n'a que du lead de raid et pas de groupe. 
Et c'est logique. 

Non pas que ces concepts, genre les builds, n'aient pas d'intérêt ou ne fassent pas partie du serious quelque part, mais c'est pas à l'échelle de la guilde ou du raid qu'ils sont gérés. 

Maintenant, t'as raison pour 2. et 3., si des gens veulent faire un truc qui se rapproche du sPvP et _s'obliger_ à venir, très bien, rien ne l'empêche. 

Par contre pour 1., on est pas des marketeux. Je défends ce que moi je trouve agréable dans le W3, pas le truc pour maximiser l'audience, et personne ne le fait.

----------


## Zepolak

En tout cas, rien n'empêche de lancer de telles soirées selon le schéma de Purecon, plutôt que d'en débattre, et on verra ainsi très vite qui veut faire quoi, parce qu'au final y a que ça qui importe.

S'agit de faire ça d'ici vendredi soir pour préparer une semaine sympa la semaine prochaine.

... Paraît qu'c'est mon rôle...  ::):

----------


## Charmide

Ouep, je suis moi-même curieux de voir ce qui en ressortirait.

----------


## purEcontact

C'est fou cette volonté soit de ne pas lire ce que j'écris, soit de vouloir me contredire.

Quand toi, charmide, tu lead un soirée avec les canards, tu lead un RAID.
J'ai marqué : quand on lead un RAID on s'en fout de savoir la spé de chaque joueur.

Tu me réponds :



> *Sauf que* ce que je raconte (en boucle maintenant), et d'expérience, *c'est que ça ne sert à rien pour un lead de connaître la spé de chacune des personnes de ton groupe* et la taille de poitrine de leurs rerolls en 3W. C'est pas ça le serious de guilde.


Les autres guildes ne vont pas aussi loin que le micro-management donc chez CPC, on ne devrait pas le faire ?

Note : C'est une question rhétorique.

----------


## Charmide

> C'est fou cette volonté soit de ne pas lire ce que j'écris, soit de vouloir me contredire.
> 
> Quand toi, charmide, tu lead un soirée avec les canards, tu lead un RAID.
> J'ai marqué : quand on lead un RAID on s'en fout de savoir la spé de chaque joueur.
> 
> Tu me réponds :


T'as pas dû tout lire, j'ai aussi dit: Dans ta sémantique,  le 3W [...] n'a que du lead de raid et pas de groupe. " C'est pas MOI, ou NOUS, c'est juste une conséquence universelle du gameplay 3W.
De même: 




> Les autres guildes ne vont pas aussi loin que le micro-management donc chez CPC, on ne devrait pas le faire ?


Gros résumé donc, vu que t'as l'air de passer à côté : toutes ces guildes, WL inclus, et nous actuellement, ne font pas comme tu le proposes pour de très bonnes raisons. C'est pour elles que je ne vois pas la pertinence de "l'obligation de présence" et de ce que t'appelles "de la micro". Même si c'est possible de le faire.

C'est juste pas la logique du mode de jeu ou du gameplay actuel en 3W, et beaucoup trop d'efforts pour un gain, certes, mais un gain minime par rapport à d'autres axes d'amélioration.
Genre ta "macro".




> Note : C'est une question rhétorique.


Suffit pas d'auto-déclarer que tes propos sont rhétoriques pour que j'arrête d'y répondre, vaudrait mieux montrer que tu comprends ce que je veux dire  ::trollface::

----------


## Ptit gras

T'es en train de débattre 3W avec un pveboy qui aime les insignes de phoenix renversées là non ?
 ::trollface:: 
:relancededix:

T'as vu Caf je progresse !

----------


## Zepolak

Je vais me permettre un conseil personnel à donner à vous deux, qui est ce que je tente de pratiquer depuis maintenant 3 ans et qui marche pas trop mal. Qu'on pense avoir raison ou non, et surtout quand on est certain d'avoir raison, avant de convaincre l'autre, il faut prendre la peine de chercher à comprendre ce que l'autre veut dire.

En régle générale, ça débouche en machin constructif.

Parce que bon, "avoir raison sur internet"...

Edit : on avait dit pas de troll gratuits Ptit Gras  :tired:

----------


## Odrhann

Permaban Ptit gras.  ::ninja::

----------


## Ptit gras

Et merde, je pensais être dans le ton  ::'(:

----------


## silence

L'optimisation de groupe n'a aucun intérêt tant qu'ils ne priorisent pas les combos en fonction des groupes ou que nous ne jouons pas en éclatant le raid entre ses différents groupe, sur différents objectifs. Nous pouvons donc passer au sujet suivant.

Je propose que l'on parte sur la base d'une soirée avec présence obligatoire à la sauce Cpc - a chacun de voir si il tient à ce que l'expérience survive. Serious, tant pis pour les attardés du fond. A côté une seconde soirée de Raid ou chacun pourra venir  jouer comme il l'entend, à la fréquence qu'il veut mais ou l'on cherche tout de même à avoir un effectif important - à mon avis ca deviendra rapidement une soirée banale mais pourquoi pas. Je doute que l'on puisse en programmer un plus grand nombre sans que les effectifs s'effondrent d'un côté ou de l'autre - sans compter que je ne vois toujours pas l'intérêt de cette soirée "macro serious" proposée par PureCon.

----------


## purEcontact

Macro = Gestion du raid.
Micro = Gestion du groupe.

Je reprends l'idée des STR, dans lesquels le macro-management reprend la gestion des ressources globales (timer des constructions, gestion de l'or, etc...) et le micro-management reprend la gestion des unités.

J'adapte le STR au 3W.

Le macro-management repose sur la gestion d'un raid : 
- combien sommes-nous ?
- combien avons-nous de supply ?
- combien avons-nous d'engin de siège ?

A partir de ces 3 questions, le leader fait un choix : gestion offensive ou défensive.
Les déplacements qu'il indique se feront en conséquence.

Le micro-management repose sur la gestion d'un groupe :
- qui sommes-nous ? (le rôle / la spé)
- quels sont les avantages de ce groupe ?
- quels sont ses inconvénients ?

A partir de ces 3 questions, le leader du groupe fait un choix : dégâts ou contrôle ou soutien.
Le groupe se positionne en conséquence (ex : les dégâts sur les flancs, le contrôle au point d'impact et le soutien derrière).

L'intérêt, c'est de pouvoir arrêter un bus adversaire qui dispose du même macro (voir supérieur) que nous mais qui ne gère pas le micro-management.

Maintenant que j'ai expliqué ce qu'était le macro et le micro, je vais expliquer le pourquoi du comment il faut une présence obligatoire

Pour qu'un groupe soit efficace, il faut qu'un joueur le composant connaisse la façon dont les autres joueurs se comportent.
Pour ça, il y a pas 36 solutions : il faut jouer régulièrement ensemble.
On peut en tirer des groupes qui sauront se positionner en soutien / contrôle / dégâts.
Jusque là, pas besoin d'une présence obligatoire, le format "entrainement" convient très bien. 

Seulement, optimiser les combats de groupe, c'est bien, mais ça ne rime à rien.
C'est là où j'inclus la soirée "sérieuse" avec obligation de présence.
Un soir par semaine, on renforce la cohésion intergroupe sous la coupelle d'un leader qui dispose des groupes comme de modules.
L'obligation de présence, c'est pour le leader. 
Si il sait qu'il aura un groupe de soutien, un de contrôle et deux de dégâts, il pourra tenter de faire de belles actions.
En revanche, si il se retrouve avec la moitié du groupe de soutien, un bout de contrôle et deux demi groupe de dégâts, bah il pourra rien faire de bien.

Je pense qu'il est plus gratifiant d'évoluer au sein d'un groupe qu'au sein d'un raid.
La courbe de progression est beaucoup plus importante, l'intérêt est donc plus grand.

Je le répète encore une fois, cette soirée "sérieuse" ne s'adresse pas à la majorité des canards mais à ceux qui veulent évoluer plus loin que le simple "faites une explosion dans la zone d'eau" ou "faites la tondeuse".

----------


## Vroum

Les WL font la micro : groupes par rôles (ranged, cacs, contrôles, scouts ...) avec un lead macro et des leads par rôles (ainsi que des chans ts dédiés). Leur stream est assez instructif pour ça.
Mais ça demande une organisation plus lourde et qui n'est pas forcément nécessaire à notre niveau.
On a pas les mêmes effectifs non plus, il y a pas longtemps on rêvait d'aligner 15 personnes pour le serious.




> Je le répète encore une fois, cette soirée "sérieuse" ne s'adresse pas à la majorité des canards mais à ceux qui veulent évoluer plus loin que le simple "faites une explosion dans la zone d'eau" ou "faites la tondeuse".


C'est un bon début pourtant : réflexion sur les builds, gestion des mouvements, gestion des combos et des buffs, quelques tactiques spécifiques (à base de portail, de split, ...) et un lead actif c'était le programme de la session serious en pve.
Eh bien réussir à le maitriser en WvW à 15+ changerait déjà pas mal de choses. On pourra évoluer plus loin ensuite.

----------


## Ptit gras

C'est des considérations de sPvP ça purE, c'est pas vraiment de cette manière que doit se bosser une opti de raid à 15 (selon moi).

Dégâts/contrôle/soutien c'est des notions qui, à la base des fondations de GW2, devaient disparaître. Et le 3W est surement le seul mode de jeu qui a réussi cette transformation hors de la trinité grâce au nombre.
Non seulement optimiser un groupe de 5 ne t'apportera pas de résultats mais il t'apportera surement un mal de tête contre les bus de 40 que tu vas croiser. Tes 4 collègues vont disparaitre engloutis dans une marée rouge. Ton soutien il peut claquer 10k heal à la seconde tu meurs quand même, tu peux lâcher tous tes contrôles d'un coup, t'en choppes 9 et y'en a encore 31 qui te refont la facade.
L'optimisation d'un raid doit se faire à l'échelle du raid avec une philosophie globale, et non d'un groupe. _Choses que j'ai déjà proposé plusieurs fois sur ce topic et qui n'ont été que vaguement suivies._

On pourrait prendre l'exemple de RG, actuellement la guilde reconnue comme "dominante" au niveau combats en 3W, la philosophie globale ça a été de jouer full tank et full packé. Ils ont toujours leurs ingés useless, leurs voleurs cracra, et même un rodeur. Mais aucun d'eux n'est buildé pour son petit groupe de 5. Chacun apporte sa pierre à l'édifice de 20 ou 25 personnes. Et même par delà les builds, leurs automatismes sont bossés à 25 et pas à 5. N'importe quelle équipe de sPvP un peu rodée les défoncera sans sommation en 5v5.
Les WL utilisent peut être une tactique cac/distance avec un raid full berserk. C'est surement pas le cas mais c'est encore une fois une réflexion globale, et surement pas des groupes de 5 fixes.

Quand à l'intérêt du groupe par delà celui du raid, c'est (à mon avis) encore faux. Si on voulait se pignoler à 5 sur notre fat skill on serait allé en sPvP. Nous on préfère se faire plaisir à 15 en rushant un vieux dolyak boiteux sous un pont.
La progression serait par contre comme tu le dis "plus importante" avec cette théorie du groupe, mais surtout pas adaptée au 3W.

Et puis l'argument massue, c'est que si le premier jour ou tu viens au serious on te colle dans le groupe Charmi-noob/noob-éïne/panda-noob tu peux te tirer une balle pour ta progression  ::trollface::

----------


## Vaaahn

> Et puis l'argument massue, c'est que si le premier jour ou tu viens au serious on te colle dans le groupe Charmi-noob/noob-éïne/panda-noob tu peux te tirer une balle pour ta progression


Mais c'est qu'il récidive l'animal  ::ninja::  on a dit trop gros, passera pas ... t'as encore besoin d'entrainement toi!

----------


## Caf

Trop compliqué, marchera pas, faire 10 soirées différentes, personnes ne va savoir quand il y a telle ou telle soirée.

Lundi et mercredi >> soirée "serious". Déjà personnellement quand je lead, c'est serious par essence, me faire rouler dessus très peu pour moi. Ceux qui veulent jouer sans être opti et se faire rouler dessus bêtement grand bien leur fasse, mais très honnêtement je doutes vraiment que les gens qui viennent en RvR kiffent se faire rouler dessus.

Pour ne pas se faire rouler dessus, il n'y'a pas de secret :

- Tu viens avec un perso lvl max, un minimum stuffé robu/vita et on suit un teamplay accès sur le RvR.

Les soirées RvR détendu c'est juste le meilleur moyen de se faire rouler dessus en permanence et de se frustrer de ce mode de jeu.

---------- Post added at 15h13 ---------- Previous post was at 14h58 ----------




> Les autres guildes ne vont pas aussi loin que le micro-management donc chez CPC, on ne devrait pas le faire ?
> 
> Note : C'est une question rhétorique.


Si personne le fait, c'est juste parce-que c'est impossible à faire et il n'y'a pas grand intérêt à le faire.
Par contre faire du micro management de classe ou de type de classe, la c'est ultra utile, genre avoir une ligne de gardien qui bloque un inc ennemi, avoir les distants qui aoe devant eux pendant que tous les cac contournent pour allumer le raid ennemi par leur arrière. La oui, et je cites un exemple parmis tant d'autres.

Mais le lead de groupe, c'est du WTF de newbie du RvR, faut jamais en avoir fait pour sortir une telle énormité... Tu peux pas micro-manager un groupe de 5 joueurs dans un gros bordel ambiant genre comme dans la garnison hier ou il devait y avoir dans les 200 joueurs... bref..  ::rolleyes::

----------


## purEcontact

> c'est du WTF de newbie du RvR, faut jamais en avoir fait pour sortir une telle énormité...


Ce genre de remarques, tu te les gardes, merci.

J'ai expliqué mon point de vue de manière très correcte.
Je propose des solutions par rapport au fait que vous ne faites plus de "serious" et qu'il y a une chute de fréquentation en RvR.

J'ouvres des possibilités, si ça plait pas, ne les choisissez pas et, si vous en êtes capable, avancez l'argument qui vous fait dire non (comme sterco quand il dit qu'il ne voit tout simplement pas l'intérêt).

----------


## Charmide

Juste pour clarifier: j'ai l'impression que moi, Ptit'Gras, Caf et Sterco, avec chacun un style et des arguments propres, on raconte tous la même chose: on estime que ta vision des choses sur ce que t'appelles "micro" ne peut pas s'appliquer pas au W3 comme il fonctionne actuellement. 

Après, je pense pas qu'on ait fait des remarques sur le reste.

----------


## Ptit gras

T'as deux posts explicatifs (Sterco et le mien), ça doit suffire. C'est pas du sPvP donc on ne peut pas bosser comme ça.
La chute de fréquentation j'y participe, c'est pas la faute du serious mais plutôt celle de l'absence de challenge et de la gestion du 3W par Anet. C'est à mon avis la principale cause de désamour.

On a déjà fait un entrainement avec un niveau plus que correct, je ne pense pas que les gens évitent le serious parce qu'il n'est pas assez ou trop serious. C'est juste pas les bonnes périodes en 3W.
Et puis on a des canards serious qui ne cherchent pas forcément à pousser plus en niveau, alors que d'autres (moi par exemple) aimeraient jouer à un niveau totalement supérieur. Mais pas en s'optimisant à 5v5.

----------


## purEcontact

Vous conservez le lundi et le mercredi pour les soirées RvR ?
Vous rajoutez une soirée plus conviviale ?

Je demande pour mettre à jour le calendrier pour la semaine prochaine, avec les évènements de guildes tout ça...

----------


## Ptit gras

Je ne sais pas pour la troisième soirée, mais je pense que Lundi/Mercredi devraient être conservés. On a changé il y a peu  ::):

----------


## Zepolak

Garde pour la semaine prochaine. Je lancerai un sondage pour la suite pour voir où on en est.

----------


## Caf

> Garde pour la semaine prochaine. Je lancerai un sondage pour la suite pour voir où on en est.


Le sondage tu le fais sur 2 semaines au moins, pas sur 3jours comme pour l’emblème svp...  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

> Le sondage tu le fais sur 2 semaines au moins, pas sur 3jours comme pour l’emblème svp...


Ouais, faut que je me lance dans les sondages @Arkane qui étaient bien foutus. Du coup, ce sera un peu plus long à faire et répondre qu'un simple Doodle.

Edit : plus de nouvelles bientôt, stay tuned !

----------


## Charmide

C'est compliqué à présenter vu toutes les possibilités, mine de rien.  ::o:

----------


## Zepolak

Ça arrive, et y a un mec autrement plus capable aux commandes de la chose  :;): 

Pour ce soir, rendez-vous ensemble pour casser de la désolation. Pour ma part, je risque d'être un peu en retard, pas trop j'espère, le souci, c'est que j'ai un gros truc urgent sur le feu au taf' et que je pourrais pas partir tant que c'est pas fait.

On a une première place à reprendre, pour commencer !

Puis faut s'entraîner car y a paraît-il un SFR boosté aux hormones qui a envie de "kick VS out of T1" pour changer !

----------


## Zepolak

Pensez à télécharger le jeu "en avance" car y a un gros gros patch.

Et sinon, j'ai eu l'occasion de discuter avec les DS et les AxG qui ne sont pas assez nombreux pour faire un raid eux-même mais qui serait du coup intéressé par le fait de faire un truc conjoint !

----------


## Arkane Derian

A la demande de Zepo et afin d'avoir une idée de ce que vous attendez du WvW chez CPC, j'ai mis en place un sondage à ce sujet. Même si vous n'en faites pas, il y a quelques questions à votre intention donc n'hésitez pas à y répondre quel que soit votre rapport avec ce mode de jeu.

Le but est d'adapter nos sorties WvW à vos envies donc prenez quelques minutes pour nous les faire partager.

Répondez maintenant !

----------


## Caf

J'ai répondu.  :;):

----------


## Thimill

Moi aussi !  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

Merci beaucoup Arkane, il déchire ce questionnaire !

----------


## Charmide

Répondu. Merci pour le questionnaire  ::):

----------


## Myron

Répondu aussi. Parfois on aimerais argumenter mais bon dur de tout prévoir. 
Par exemple remplacer le reset rvr (ou les points son utiles) par une soirée rvr le vendredi soir (quand la partie est déjà jouée) n'est pas aussi judicieux que le samedi soir.

Super sondage en tout cas Arkane.  ::):

----------


## Forza Limouzi

> Répondu aussi. Parfois on aimerais argumenter mais bon dur de tout prévoir. 
> Par exemple remplacer le reset rvr (ou les points son utiles) par une soirée rvr le vendredi soir (quand la partie est déjà jouée) n'est pas aussi judicieux que le samedi soir.
> 
> Super sondage en tout cas Arkane.


Je pense que le but de la soirée du vendredi n'aurait rien de "serious" et serait plus destiné à attirer les joueurs PVE et jouer sans prise de tête ni objectif précis.

----------


## Charmide

> Je pense que le but de la soirée du vendredi n'aurait rien de "serious" et serait plus destiné à attirer les joueurs PVE et jouer sans prise de tête ni objectif précis.


Ouep, mais bon, ça serait une toute aussi bon introduction un autre soir.
Jouer sans objectif précis, ça fait bizarre  ::o:

----------


## Jingliat

répondu, très bon questionnaire

----------


## Myron

On peut jouer détendu et que les points obtenus ce jour la comptent quand même. On faisait bien comme ça au début.
Certes on ne vise pas l'explosion des scores mais même en mode détente on est quand même satisfait d'apporter sa pierre à l'édifice.

----------


## Forza Limouzi

> Ouep, mais bon, ça serait une toute aussi bon introduction un autre soir.
> Jouer sans objectif précis, ça fait bizarre


Je parle pas d'introduction, je parle de jouer juste pour le fnu, genre faire du frag, tenir un ravito le plus longtemps possible, camper le jumping, grande chasse,... C'est pour ça que le vendredi soir (sans enjeu en général) est le soir parfait pour ça et pourrait être dissocié des soirées "serious" et attirer une autre catégorie de joueurs.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Camper le jumping, c'est inadmissible  :tired:

----------


## Maderone

> camper le jumping


Sérieusement ?
C'est déjà pas assez détestable de le subir, pour qu'en plus on s'amuse à faire la même chose ? Enfin amuse, je devrais plutôt dire "se faire chier". Parce que y'a vraiment rien d'amusant à enchainer les à 10v1. Et bref, c'est vraiment une... Mauvaise idée.

----------


## Zepolak

Je propose d'aider Tynril.

Pour ça, j'ai une solution simple. Simplissime, limite simpliste.

On vire tous les gens qui captent pas le second degré de la guilde.

Ça me paraît pas mal... Et ça fera un peu de place  :^_^:

----------


## Maderone

Pas d'accord  ::o:  
C'est bon je capte !  ::ninja::

----------


## Tonight

Je joue plus à GW2 ces derniers temps mais j'ai répondu quand même.

----------


## Charmide

> Je propose d'aider Tynril.
> 
> Pour ça, j'ai une solution simple. Simplissime, limite simpliste.
> 
> On vire tous les gens qui captent pas le second degré de la guilde.
> 
> Ça me paraît pas mal... Et ça fera un peu de place


 ::huh:: 
Sérieusement, virer des gens comme ça quoi. Je trouve ça scandaleux. Certes, le problème des places est un vrai problème mais..
Y'a des limites à ce qu'on peut faire, monsieur ! J’exige votre démission immédiate!

----------


## Guitou

> On vire tous les gens qui captent pas le second degré de la guilde.


Nan ! C'est inadmettable !
Si c'est ça je quitte la guilde !

----------


## Charmide

Je te suis !

----------


## purEcontact

C'est très (trop) orienté serious comme questionnaire.
Du coup, quand je dis que le serious ne m'intéresse pas, on me propose plusieurs solutions quand à la définition du serious.
Hors, je n'y participerais pas...

J'ai peur que ça biaise un peu ton sondage.

----------


## Nessou

Aveauté. J'en ai profité pour faire caca sur l'état actuel du McM qui va je l'espère changer en Mars, d'après ce que disent nos menteurs bien-aimés de chez Anet.

----------


## Guitou

En tant que casu j'ai tout de même répondu, le questionnaire est bien foutu, les questions s'enchaînent bien, il manque juste de temps en temps des réponses intermédiaires (genre à propos des stratégies, maîtriser l'existant et tester l'inconnu).

----------


## Ptit gras

Hier soir c'était pas serious du coup j'ai vite décroché pour faire le lien vocal avec les autres.

La plupart de nos missions étant souvent de faire des diversions comme des canards pour que les forces de frappes plus importantes puissent tag, je comprends bien que ça n'aide pas vraiment à être sérieux. Mais je pense qu'on pourrait justement s'entrainer (comme on l'a déjà fait pour les tactiques offensives) pour devenir vraiment plus chiants à tuer lorsqu'on pull tout un serveur à l'autre bout de la map.
Enfin pour un premier "serious" depuis 3 semaines, déçu  ::'(:

----------


## Charmide

Disons que y'a sûrement eu un moment où c'était intelligent d'essayer de se battre avec les dimensions de notre groupe, plutôt que de continuer sur le mode de jeu dont on était partis, mais j'ai eu du mal à le voir après tous les bus sur-dimensionnés qu'on a croisé.
Hésitez pas à me le faire remarquer. 

M'enfin, reste qu'on a été relativement utiles et surtout que c'était assez sympa.

----------


## Korbeil

> M'enfin, reste qu'on a été relativement utiles et surtout que c'était assez sympa.


C'parce que j'était là ça  ::trollface::

----------


## dragou

> C'parce que j'était là ça


Ca devient tellement rare que...

----------


## Ptit gras

@charmido : ça sera le cas tous les soirs de serious, les mecs ne "zergent pas" avec leur guildes de 35+ donc avec 10/12 cpc on sera très souvent bons uniquement à faire diversion. Mais on aurait pu faire serious diversion  ::P:

----------


## Zepolak

Je suis assez confiant sur le fait qu'on sera 20, au moins, de nouveau "bientôt". Le sondage d'Arkane ne laisse pas trop de doute dessus, surtout que ça ne compte même pas les petites guildes intéressés par le fait de développer un truc avec nous.

----------


## Charmide

> @charmido : ça sera le cas tous les soirs de serious, les mecs ne "zergent pas" avec leur guildes de 35+ donc avec 10/12 cpc on sera très souvent bons uniquement à faire diversion. Mais on aurait pu faire serious diversion


Non mais merci, j'ai déjà fait des soirées de serious :-x

Pour ré-expliciter ce que je raconte: quand je croise que des bus avec 2 à 3x plus de monde, j'ai pas vraiment le réflexe de passer en mode combo puissance & grandes manoeuvres. 
Cela étant dit, comme je l'ai aussi dis là-haut, avec la presque-quinzaine qu'on a aligné, y'a sûrement des moments où c'était plus intéressant de chercher le bôjeu. Donc oui, "on aurait pu", mais fallait pas hésiter à le dire !

----------


## Vroum

A défaut d'être serious c'était bien marrant.  ::): 
On a pu voir l'influence cpc puisqu'on a pull tous les bus de la maps au cours de la soirée, et contribué à déplacer les combats de Garni à Baie. Sans oublier notre domination sur la givre digne des Meta.

Après je pense que même dans ce genre de soirée il y a moyen de se donner des petits objectifs serious.
Genre n'avoir aucun mort sur l'impact aveugle des OSC, ne pas trop se disperser en combat (sauf à le faire volontairement) ou encore arriver à garder en vie/rez le plus vite possible Charmide.

----------


## Narquois

> ou encore arriver à garder en vie/rez le plus vite possible Charmide.


Il optimise sa Rune de l'Affligé supérieur, c'est tout!  :B):

----------


## Charmide

:tired: 

Vous oubliez un peu vite le bol de pois chiches.

----------


## olih

Il y a beaucoup mieux pour toi :
http://wiki-en.guildwars2.com/wiki/Bowl_of_Fire_Salsa

----------


## Lee Tchii

Il n'est peut-être pas Master Chef :x

----------


## Zepolak

Bon, il est temps de tirer quelques conclusions du sondage, mais avant, un sondage additionnel via Doodle. Je vous propose de tenter l'expérience d'être flexible chaque semaine. Ça demandera un peu de discipline pour le suivi du calendar, et ça fera un peu chier l'intégralité de la guilde (si les animateurs PvE veulent bien ne pas caler les events en même temps que les events PvP).

http://www.doodle.com/yfnakg8idi3mmuh8

On fera ça chaque semaine (ce sera la même adresse à chaque fois) et le dépouillement sera fait jeudi soir pour la semaine suivante !

Vert : oui & oui
Jaune : pas arrangeant mais probablement ok
Rouge : pas là ou pas envie là

---------- Post added at 19h59 ---------- Previous post was at 19h48 ----------

Et on continue avec le topic du theorycraft pour forger le raid zoulou CPC

http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/76...-CPC?p=6442500

----------


## Ptit gras

Demain pour le serious on aura probablement les renforts AxG et peut etre DS avec nous pour faire un peu le nombre. Ils viendront surement sur mumble CPC  ::):

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Ça demandera un peu de discipline pour le suivi du calendar, et ça fera un peu chier l'intégralité de la guilde (si les animateurs PvE veulent bien ne pas caler les events en même temps que les events PvP).


 ::huh::  Je comprends pas l'intérêt du truc. Pourquoi vouloir changer toutes les semaines ? Quel que soit le jour que tu choisis, y aura toujours des personnes qui ne pourront pas, même si tu changes chaque semaine.

Là, tout ce qu'on va récolter, c'est perdre la moitié des gens qui sauront jamais quel(s) jour(s) est le raid, avoir un roaster variable (alors qu'il me semblait qu'on cherchait justement la stabilité) et mettre la merde dans l'orga générale (WvW et PvE) vu que chaque semaine faudra décider de ce qu'on fait chaque jour de la semaine suivante. J'ai beau retourné le truc dans tous les sens, je vous aucun avantage. J'ai du raté un truc, donc je veux bien qu'on m'explique.

----------


## Tygra

D'accord avec Arkane sur ce coup. Ca fait un bon moment que les jours de serious sont remis en question pour arranger un max de personnes, mais au final tu auras toujours des absents : autant poser des jours fixes. Enfin je crois.

----------


## Ptit gras

Idem, si on veut avancer il faut un groupe qui varie peu, et donc à caler toujours les mêmes jours.
Par contre le même doodle pour lundi/mercredi ça permet d'évaluer ce qu'on aura comme joueurs.
Même si d'après le doodle actuellement ça serait mardi/mercredi qui conviennent le mieux.

----------


## Platinum

je suis également pour les 2-3 jours fixes... bien plus simple à s'organiser IRL pour être présent les soirs serious

----------


## silence

Comme les autres, deux jours fixes me paraissent plus facilement réalisable qu'un truc variable sur chaque semaine. Sans compter que cela empêche de prévoir d'autre events avant le jeudi pour ne pas entrainer de conflits. 
Par contre on peut utiliser ce doodle pour décider de ces jours fixes.

----------


## Zepolak

L'intérêt était de maximiser le nombre de canards chaque semaine, mais y a pas de problème pour annuler cette idée - elle ne fait vraiment pas l'unanimité je crois là  ::):

----------


## Caf

Se fixer sur 2 jours c'est pas mal mais peut-être que "Lundi et Mercredi" sur le mois de Mars et "Dimanche et Mardi" sur le mois d'Avril ça peut être envisageable (je donne un exemple comme ça hein on pourrait parler d'autres jours). Ça pourrait permettre de s'arranger les soirées en conséquence sur le moyen terme et d'avoir une certaine variabilité (un certains changement) pour ceux qui ne peuvent pas jouer les Lundi/Mercredi mais plutôt les Dimanche/Mardi..

Une idée comme ça... Changer de jours chaque semaine c'est sur que ça serait trop "relou" à gérer.

----------


## silence

Maximiser le nombre de joueurs présents ne me parait pas possible avec une récurrence aléatoire et à déterminer chaque semaine. On peut toujours essayer mais j'ai peur que cela ne fasse que rallonger le délai avant de relancer le serious et donc réduire les chances de repartir sur de bonnes bases.




> ...


Voila, chaque semaine cela est vraiment trop court. Par contre on peut essayer de changer régulièrement pour contenter un maximum de personnes. A mon avis on pourrait partir sur une base fixe en fonction d'un vote majoritaire puis voir comment cela évolue. Si certaines personnes ne peuvent jamais venir ou au contraire si chacun peut au moins participer à une soirée et que nous avons à chacune un effectif suffisant, etc.

Par contre, entre le message de Ptit Gras ici et les propos tenus dans la discussion avec MoC, je pense qu'intégrer d'autres guildes à nos soirées serious est une très mauvaise idée. Faire le nombre par ce biais c'est quelque part refuser de construire un serious made in CpC adapté à la guilde. D'autant que le sondage semble montrer que nous puissions le faire par nous même. Intégrer d'autres guildes c'est à mon avis faire des soirées serious de simple soirées RvR multiguilde comme on a pu en faire souvent. Sans compter que celles n'ont pas toujours emporté l'adhésion des canards quant à l'ambiance, c'est se priver de régularité si ces guildes ne nous rejoignent pas systématiquement et c'est nous obliger à prendre en compte d'autres intérêts que ceux de la soirée telle que nous les auront définis pour notre construction du serious. 

Et pour rebondir sur ce point et les propos de Ptit Gras et Charmide en haut de page je pense que quoi qu'il arrive, quelles que soient les conditions sur la map, nous allons devoir faire des soirées serious de vrai soirées serious. Même si cela est inutile il nous faut maintenir les stratégies imaginées en place, les utiliser un maximum pour prendre les réflexes nécessaires. Le serious ne doit pas être un mode de jeu que l'on activerait à certains moments de la soirée mais une constante durant celle ci. Sinon nous perdons toute régularité et toute construction sur le long terme.

----------


## Zepolak

> Et pour rebondir sur ce point et les propos de Ptit Gras et Charmide en haut de page je pense que quoi qu'il arrive, quelles que soient les conditions sur la map, nous allons devoir faire des soirées serious de vrai soirées serious. Même si cela est inutile il nous faut maintenir les stratégies imaginées en place, les utiliser un maximum pour prendre les réflexes nécessaires. Le serious ne doit pas être un mode de jeu que l'on activerait à certains moments de la soirée mais une constante durant celle ci. Sinon nous perdons toute régularité et toute construction sur le long terme.


Tu touches du doigt un point vraiment complexe : est-on prêt à assumer (à tous les niveaux) les conséquences de ne pas jouer le jeu du serveur (parce que si les conditions de la soirée demande un certain comportement incompatible avec un comportement "serious", et qu'on s'obstine au combat de plaine "serious", bah) ?
Moi, clairement, je ne suis pas prêt à ça. À vrai dire, je pense que ça me gâcherai même l'initiative. D'ailleurs, j'aurais non seulement du mal à l'assumer mais je ne vois pas comment ce serait justifiable alors même que les guildes nativement orientées 'raid' du serveur jouent le jeu.

----------


## Vroum

Mais le serious c'est pas que du combat de plaine si ?
On pourrait imaginer de la défense serious, de la diversion serious voire de l'escorte de dolyak serious. 

_Sinon_ on utilise quand même le doodle pour le choix des jours de raid ?

----------


## Zepolak

> _Sinon_ on utilise quand même le doodle pour le choix des jours de raid ?


Oui s'il vous plaît !

Vous pouvez éditer vos choix (et ceux de vos petits copains donc n'en abusez pas svp) !

----------


## Charmide

> Mais le serious c'est pas que du combat de plaine si ?
> On pourrait imaginer de la défense serious, de la diversion serious voire de l'escorte de dolyak serious.


Ben non. Y'a la confusion tout en haut, Ptit gras parle de serious et moi de combat de plaine parce que c'était ce que j'avais en tête (on en a pas beaucoup fait de toute la soirée, parce que y'avait pas les conditions pour 90% du temps) (notons tout de même Soibo et les VcY) et ce avec quoi il l'illustre. 

Parce que non, je suis pas prêt à faire du combat de plaine si c'est inutile à la map et au serveur, pour lequel je suis plutôt content qu'il n'ait pas à supporter les RG.

Et à chaque fois qu'on a fait des stratégies "serious" pour l'instant, on axait ça sur le combat de plaine. Ce qui veut pas dire que nos soirées serious (genre la première) n'étaient constituées que de ça.

----------


## Korbeil

> Et à chaque fois qu'on a fait des stratégies "serious" pour l'instant, on axait ça sur le combat de plaine. Ce qui veut pas dire que nos soirées serious (genre la première) n'étaient constituées que de ça.


Tu veux dire la fameuse fois ou on était sur CBE et qu'on avait un bus de 30 selon Zepo et qu'on était 70 selon le /supplyinfo ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

> Tu veux dire la fameuse fois ou on était sur CBE et qu'on avait un bus de 30 selon Zepo et qu'on était 70 selon le /supplyinfo ?


C'est Charmide qui fait pas les supplyinfo, tss tss. C'est moi qui l'avait fait. Tss tss le mec qui inverse tout.

----------


## Charmide

Je veux dire le début de soirée où y'avait un lead PU et qu'on était vraiment 30  :;):

----------


## silence

> ...


Ah non, Serious pour moi est tout à fait différent de jouer en plaine. Serious c'est jouer le jeu du serveur dans un groupe CpC coordonné avec la certitude de trouver nombre de canards ces soirs là pour que cela puisse être intéressant tout en restant dans l'esprit de la guilde. Cela peut se faire en plaine, en défense de fort, en roaming sur les camps, en wipe continue sur Lac Bleu et que sais je encore.

Ce que je cherche à pointer du doigt ce sont les moments ou nous roulons sur l'adversaire et nous laissons aller. Les moments ou nous intégrons de petits nouveaux et ou il ne faut pas leur faire peur. Les moments ou nous jouons avec d'autres guildes et ou la communication à l'échelle du serveur monopolise les leads et nous transforme en bus random. Tous ces moments ou le serious a dérivé vers une soirée RvR classique ou seul le nombre important de canards présents la distinguait.
Le serious ca n'a aucun rapport avec le bôjeu, c'est faire ce que l'on fait depuis le départ mais en optimisant le gameplay. On axait cela sur le combat de plaine jusque là parce que c'était le plus simple en apparence pour donner une dynamique de départ mais si l'on ne va pas plus loin on perdra cette dynamique tout aussi rapidement.
Un jeu de diversion en serious c'est aller vite, sans temps mort en ayant constamment une idée sur la facon de s'y prendre, des scouts autour du bus et le reste de celui ci pack et prêt à fuir en restant pack à la moindre menace pour revenir d'autant plus vite. C'est ne pas aller chercher les trois vétérans de la porte même si l'on s'ennuie autour des catas à moins que cela n'ai un sens serious et non frag. C'est ne pas partir faire autre chose alors que c'est utile au serveur même si les wipe commencent à nous couter cher.




> La plupart de nos missions étant souvent de faire des diversions comme des canards pour que les forces de frappes plus importantes puissent tag, je comprends bien que ça n'aide pas vraiment à être sérieux. Mais je pense qu'on pourrait justement s'entrainer (comme on l'a déjà fait pour les tactiques offensives) pour devenir vraiment plus chiants à tuer lorsqu'on pull tout un serveur à l'autre bout de la map.


Je suis d'accord avec ca. La seule confusion se faisait dans la tête à charmid - et maintenant Zepo - mais vu son dernier message je pense qu'il a conscience de ne pas avoir parlé de la même chose.

Par contre il a raison de dire que lorsque le lead a la tête dans le guidon il ne faut pas hésiter à faire remarquer la dérive. Il ne risque pas de s'en rendre compte seul.

----------


## Charmide

> La seule confusion se faisait dans la tête à charmid mais vu son dernier message je pense qu'il a conscience de ne pas avoir parlé de la même chose.
>  .


 ::rolleyes:: 

Non. Je parlais de combat de plaine avec Ptit gras depuis le début, j'ai jamais parlé de serious, et je l'ai dit clairement. Mon dernier message, c'était pour t'aider un peu. 

Ça serait sympa de me lire avant de raconter n'importe quoi.

----------


## silence

Donc tu parlais sans répondre à Ptit Gras en donnant pourtant l'impression de ce faire.  ::o:

----------


## Charmide

> Donc tu parlais sans répondre à Ptit Gras en donnant pourtant l'impression de ce faire.


Disons que vu que j'ai lead la soirée, je vois exactement ce dont il parle quand il dit "devenir vraiment plus chiants à tuer", c'est à dire pas jouer au grand jeu de l'esquive comme on l'a fait pendant une grande partie de notre temps et essayer de se battre plus souvent. 
Et je réponds sur ça, qui est une partie de son message.

Me fait pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dis pour ensuite sortir que "la confusion est dans ma tête".

----------


## silence

Mea culpa, je n'étais pas là et c'est surement pour cela que je n'arrive pas à suivre la conversation.

----------


## Caf

Charmide il a toujours la tête dans le guidon t'façon.  ::ninja::

----------


## Korbeil

> Charmide il a toujours la tête dans le guidon t'façon.


et pas que la tête  ::ninja::

----------


## Vaaahn

J'ai l'impression que c'est un peu généralisé à tout ceux qui lead chez les CPC, sans exceptions aucune  ::ninja:: 

[Serious]D'où l'utilité d'un second lead (tactique) pour recadrer le premier lead (de raid)  :;):  [/Serious]

----------


## Ptit gras

C'est bien au final on est tous d'accord sur ce qu'est le serious  ::): 

Pour être concret je me bats la saucisse des combats de plaine si ça ne nous fait pas scorer. Serious c'est scorer. On doit être serious en diversion, serious en ninja, serious en siège, serious en défense et serious en combat. Point barre.
En soirée serious j'aimerais ne pas voir un elem sur un bélier par exemple. J'aimerais avoir un scout de chaque côté pour prévenir de l'inc, etc...

Quand à l'aide de guildes Silence, je comprends bien entendu ta remarque, mais je ne considère pas AxG et DS au même titre que les MoC. AxG et DS ce sont des croisés, des alliés depuis un moment. Ils sont 5 dans chacune des guildes et en ont marre de se faire rouler dessus par le format à 35+ imposé par IRON RG et consorts. On avait commencé notre discussion au moment des files buggées ou on rentrait à 8 cpc au max, et je la trouve toujours d'actualité. Pour ma part, ça ne me gênerait pas le moins du monde de faire une soirée serious à 12/15 canards, et une "de temps en temps" avec les DS et AxG c a d à 25. C'est pas les même objectifs, c'est pas le même jeu. On peut même envisager de prendre le PU avec nous pour être la force principale de la carte et envoyer les collègues en diversion au sud pour une fois. Ces guildes nous ont approché parce qu'ils sont dans la merde avec leur format, je les voit bien plus comme les Over qui raident toujours avec nous et bien heureusement.

----------


## Charmide

Bon, et bah c'était bien sympa ce soir, merci à tous les participants !

Dommage qu'on ait eu à tourner en rond dans Garnison pendant tout ce temps et à subir le double focus qui est le jeu de la homemap, mais n'empêche qu'on a pu faire de belles actions avec notre bus d'une trentaine de gens (dont des saaacs et du wipe d'ennemis qui sont en surnombre !) 

Hésitez pas si vous avez des remarques sur le lead/du retour/des idées d'améliorations  :;):

----------


## meiKo

Je suis resté que je jusqu'à 23h mais j'ai trouvé ça pas trop mal hier. Ca faisait longtemps que j'avais pas fait de serious  ::): 
En plus j'ai pris mon war hier soir, ça change du rôdeur  ::): 
Un moment il y avait un peu de bordel sur mumble mais rien qui empêche le bon déroulement à mon sens.

Mention spéciale à la phase dans Garni. Je ne sais pas combien de temps en y est resté à 3 serveurs mais c'était intense ^^

----------


## Ptit gras

J'ai trouvé ça bien aussi, on a fait du gros boulot de combat et on l'a bien fait je pense. Merci aux Over AG et DS qui nous ont aidé à faire un peu le nombre, on se serait fait défoncer sans ce regroupement hier soir je pense.
On a été performants sur les combos de charge, sur les zones de soin après traversée, c'était vraiment bien.

*A améliorer* : plus rapide sur le repack pour tout le monde, toujours avoir en tête de coller le plus possible au cul du lead, et pour les lead (c'est plus auto critique là) il faut annoncer encore plus tôt tous les mouvements ennemis et nos mouvements. Je dis ça parce que plusieurs fois j'ai annoncé "machin inc au sud, esquivez à gauche" parce que j'étais en train de le faire, mais du coup le temps que le message sorte de mon cerveau+passe par mumble+arrive chez vous et que vous fassiez le mouvement, on perd encore du monde bêtement.
Mais pour le coup je pense que ça va de pair avec le repack plus rapide, on va y arriver !

tl;dr : Franchement fier, on s'est défoncés toute la soirée, on a wipe les bus de notre taille et pas des inconnus : NoE, BOON,... et on a tenu des points face à trois fois plus nombreux que nous  :Cigare:

----------


## Odrhann

C'était épique. Le 3W a repris du goût.

----------


## Zepolak

> C'était épique. Le 3W a repris du goût.


Mon mercredi matin était aussi très chouette !

Même si j'avais complétement fondu en voyant arriver le soir (et je suis désolé d'avoir été absent mais c'était juste pas possible).

----------


## Charmide

C'est ça de se lever tôt pour sauver Vizunah aussi  :^_^:

----------


## Zepolak

Bon, alors, c'est un peu la merde, je m'attendais pas trop à ce que mercredi tombe en troisième position. 
Ça m'embête parce que c'était le jour "fixe" qu'on avait jusqu'à présent et c'est sur ce jour qu'on a un peu communiqué et qu'on a vu avec les guildes intéressées par le fait de partager leurs forces avec nous (ce qui pourrait donner du 20 personnes et donc une importance bien plus considérable).
Et premier du sondage : mardi.

Du coup, pour l'instant, j'aurais quand même fortement tendance à garder le mercredi & à nous lancer sur le mardi. Comme on est dimanche soir, reste pas beaucoup de temps pour se préparer pour mardi, mais ça me paraît jouable.

Et je propose qu'on refasse plus tard un sondage pour Avril (suite à vos retours sur la question). D'ici-là, on saura si l'expérience avec AxG/DS porte ses fruits et on pourra faire en fonction.

Mes excuses Wave !

----------


## Ptit gras

Donc lundi/mercredi ou lundi/mardi ou mardi/mercredi ?  ::huh::

----------


## Tygra

Le monsieur a dit mardi/mercredi.

----------


## Zepolak

Le lundi ça plaît à personne de toute façon. Quasi tout le monde l'a mis en jaune.

----------


## silence

Avec mon vote mercredi et jeudi arrivent à égalité parfaite et Zepo n'est plus un tyran.  ::ninja:: 

Par contre il n'y a pas eu tant de votes que cela par rapport aux résultats du sondage d'Arkane.

----------


## Zepolak

> Par contre il n'y a pas eu tant de votes que cela par rapport aux résultats du sondage d'Arkane.


Y a eu surtout eu confusion sur la nature du sondage parce que je pensais le faire pour chaque semaine, et que au vu de vos retour il a été requalifié en sondage pour le mois. Et du coup, je pense que pas mal de gens se sont abstenus. On verra le prochain dans 2 semaines.

Là où on aura quelque chose de ferme, c'est quand on va se refaire un inventaire précis des joueurs et des classes.

----------


## Ptit gras

Il nous faut absolument dégager une compo fixe. C'est plus important que toutes les considérations de build.

*OYEZ OYEZ normalement le raid serious est donc décalé a mardi+mercredi dès cette semaine.
Cependant vous aviez peut être prévu de venir ce soir, c'est pourquoi je propose qu'on fasse une réunion sur le futur de notre serious : builds, leads, theorycraft et autres. J'espère qu'on sera deux ou trois malgré l'annonce tardive*

----------


## Ptit gras

edit du post au dessus.

----------


## purEcontact

C'est la nouvelle norme le mardi / mercredi ou c'est juste pour la semaine / le mois / le semestre / l'année / le quinquennat (rayez les mentions inutiles) ?

Que je mette à jour le calendrier et que je prévois pas un event au même moment.

----------


## Zepolak

C'est pour le mois. Je suis à la maison donc je peux éditer le calendrier, je fais cela fissa.

----------


## Platinum

mardi/mercredi c'est noté alors! et cela m'arrange plutôt bien!

----------


## Arkane Derian

La recensement des gens intéressés par le WvW serious a commencé. Tygra a mis en place un google doc pour vous inscrire. Merci de le remplir rapidement, ça permettra à nos lead de connaître l'effectif sur lequel ils peuvent compter.

----------


## Zepolak

Ça va bouchonner ce soir. Tagguez à 20h si vous pouvez.

----------


## Tygra

Un admin peut nous mettre le recensement pour le serious 3w dans le message de guilde s'il vous plait ?  ::):

----------


## silence

C'est fait et c'est la dernière fois que j'essaye de modifier ce message de consanguin codé par un stagiaire.  ::'(:

----------


## Zepolak

C'est de la merde hein, c'est vraiment de la grosse mierda le message de guilde...

----------


## Guitou

Voilà je me suis inscrit parce que ça me dirait bien de me mettre au 3W régulièrement.

Par contre mes compétences se limitent à suivre le triangle bleu et écouter le TS/mumble...

----------


## Charmide

Ça va encore  ::P: 

Je pourrais pas être là ce soir, au fait, a priori.

----------


## Ptit gras

Sandale !

----------


## Arkane Derian

Fait chier j'ai dû faire une rempla de dernière minute au boulot, je pourrais pas être là. ::(:  

Vous êtes priés de pas casser tous les SFR et d'en laisser pour les autres demain !

----------


## Ptit gras

On gère le raid de file d'attente là.

----------


## Tygra

Pareil je suis rentré tard et je dois bosser un peu pour GC.
Demain rebelote, je rentre pas tôt. Mais vous avez pas besoin de moi de toute façon  :;):

----------


## Ptit gras

Bon soirée mitigée. Entre Option qui jouait bien le jeu de la carte en focus permanent sur notre côté, mais qui n'était pas assez incisif pour être dangereux, et iron qui a vite abandonné l'idée du trifaction, on s'est retrouvés dans une situation de course aux ravitos que je trouve assez peu intéressante. Mercredi dernier avait été meilleur en terme de jeu bien que moins bon en terme de points.

----------


## Zepolak

Je déplace les horaires de départ à 20h, les gens étaient d'accord sur le chan guilde.

Edit : on les a quand même repoussé en continue avec en prime le luxe de presqu'ouvrir leur tour T3. 

J'ai envie de dire que c'était pas mal !

----------


## purEcontact

Je vais "coucher" ce que j'ai dis sur mumble, ça paraîtra -je pense- plus clair.
Gros pavé incoming.

*J'ai trouvé la "première partie" de la soirée décevante.* (21h-22h)
Je n'ai pas compris la stratégie globale.
On courait de camp en camp, réparant une porte qui se fait péter dans la minute, prenant un camp qui se fait recap dans les 5 minutes.
A aucun moment, le leader a dit : "On a un double focus, le but de la soirée, ce sera de défendre notre tiers".
J'ai pas eu l'impression de faire quelque chose d'utile, du coup, *je suis tout simplement parti.*

*Je pense qu'il est important de donner toutes les informations, pas uniquement au moment du combat.*
Exemple : WL va consolider le nord d'aska, on va réparer les dégâts au sud.
C'est vraiment tout bête mais au moins, en tant que joueur, je sais pourquoi j'avance.
Pour le moral, c'est quelque chose qui est vraiment important.

_Je fais une parenthèse : un lead qui donne des informations, ça reste un lead._
Ce que je veux dire par là, c'est que vous indiquez le lead de la soirée et vous lui faites confiance. 
Si jamais vous avez un doute sur la décision ou si vous n'êtes pas d'accord avec le lead, vous gardez ça de coté, vous faîtes un débrief en fin de soirée ou au début de la soirée suivante.
C'est un intérêt pédagogique : en posant à plat et en remettant en question telle ou telle décision, ça rentre beaucoup mieux que si on le dit sur le moment.
Pour le leader, ça permet de voir où est-ce qu'il peut s'améliorer et pour le joueur, ça permet de comprendre la vision du leader.
_Fin de la parenthèse._

*Pensez aussi à établir un but pour la soirée.*
Toujours dans le but de savoir où on va en étant simple troufion qui suit le mouvement.
Exemple : "Ce soir, on défend et on renforce notre tiers." ou encore "Ce soir, on tente de maximiser l'attention loin de nos forts".
Un objectif simple pour la soirée mais qui permet à tout le monde de se mettre dans le bon état d'esprit.

*Au niveau des combats, j'avais surement un peu trop mystifié les soirées "Serious".*
Je pensais que c'était quelque chose de structurée avec des joueurs qui avancent ensemble et je me suis retrouvé face à une nuée d'insecte.
Quand il y avait un impact contre les mecs d'en face, ça courait dans tout les sens, on avait pas vraiment une ligne de cac avec des distances sur les flancs ou quoi que ce soit de "construit". C'est juste un bon gros FFA.
*J'ai conscience que c'est sur ça que vous êtes en train de travailler en ce moment* mais j'avoue que je me suis quand même pris une grosse claque.

Là où j'ai pris aussi une grosse claque, c'est à un moment dans la soirée : on pète les portes de lac vert, on sait qu'il y a 3 mecs derrière qui attendent et ... pas un gardien pour cramer une stabilité au moment où la porte pète.
*What The Fuck ?!*
Je veux dire, on sait très bien que si on a 3 mecs derrière la porte, ils vont cramer du bump alors pourquoi est-ce que j'ai vu tout le monde se vautrer sur le mur du gardien ?

Je demande pas non plus à faire des trucs super compliqué mais pensez au fait que vous êtes dans un groupe quand vous vous battez.
Vous avez une attaque qui fait de l'explosion et une zone d'eau à coté ? Faites la explosé même si vous êtes full vie, ça servira forcément à quelqu'un.

*Le résumé pour les mecs flemmards qui ont quand même réussi à scroll jusqu'ici :*
- Définissez un but pour la soirée
- Indiquez l'intérêt global d'un déplacement
- Choisissez un lead nazi unique (pour l'heure, pour la soirée, c'est vous qui voyez)
- Pensez un peu plus "groupe" quand vous vous battez.

Les 2 derniers points sont très discutables, par contre, les premiers, je ne comprends tout simplement pas que ce ne soit pas systématique.

Quand je suis revenu vers 22h45, la seule chose qui a changé au niveau du groupe, c'est le fait que Zepo indiquait ce qu'il faisait et pourquoi il le faisait.
J'arrive au moment où on attaque baie, je l'entend sous mumble dire : "On attaque baie nord parce que les IRON sont parti et pour libérer le nord d'Aska afin que les CDD attaquent."

*Rien qu'avec ça, je sais :*
- Où j'attaque (c'est la base).
- Pourquoi maintenant. 
- Dans quel intérêt.

*En tant que troufion de base, je comprends ce que je fais et dans quel but plus global je le fais.*
Je sais que je risque de me faire déchiqueter par un raid 4 fois plus grand que le groupe dans lequel je suis, mais au moins, *j'ai le sentiment d'être utile.*

Pour faire le parallèle avec le début de soirée, on s'est retrouvé à un moment avec BT de pris et le raid full IRON en train d'arriver sur nous.
Je me suis fais rouler dessus, je sais pas pourquoi on a pas TP, je sais pas à quoi ça a servi.

Bref, un lead, c'est comme un chef cuistot, il doit communiquer pour que ça tourne.

NB : Ne prenez pas ce pavé comme un texte "le serious RvR c'est trop de la merde".
J'essai d'expliquer ce qu'un mec "extérieur" peut ressentir quand il essai d'intégrer la soirée serious.
En gros, je balance le ressenti qu'un nouveau joueur qui souhaite intégrer les soirées serious peut avoir.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Là où j'ai pris aussi une grosse claque, c'est à un moment dans la soirée : on pète les portes de lac vert, on sait qu'il y a 3 mecs derrière qui attendent et ... pas un gardien pour cramer une stabilité au moment où la porte pète.
> *What The Fuck ?!*
> Je veux dire, on sait très bien que si on a 3 mecs derrière la porte, ils vont cramer du bump alors pourquoi est-ce que j'ai vu tout le monde se vautrer sur le mur du gardien ?



J'étais pas là hier soir, 
mais j'ai l'habitude de claquer ma stabilité partagée de 5 secondes quand on passe les portes, et aussi quand on impact un groupe ennemi.
Étonnant que personne d'autre ne le fasse chez les canards.

----------


## Tygra

Je n'étais pas là hier soir Pure, mais tout ce que tu dis me semble extrêmement pertinent.
C'est aussi pour ça que je pense qu'il faut un lead "stratégique" : qu'est ce qu'on fait, pourquoi, où, quand, comment (déplacements+siège) ? et un lead "de combat", pour organiser ce qui ne l'est pas encore (et éviter de tout foutre sur les épaules d'un même canard).

Les automatismes pour le groupe, il faudra absolument qu'on les prenne, et ça viendra je l'espère avec le temps et si à chaque fois qu'un truc comme ça nous saute à la gueule, quelqu'un le fait remonter au lead combat.

----------


## Ptit gras

Tout simplement parce que la stabilité partagée n'est pas forcément jouée à l'heure actuelle.

Pour l'annonce de "ce qu'on fait dans la soirée" purE c'est pas possible. Ce qu'on fait sur le moment c'est indispensable par contre. Mais pour une soirée on peut pas, c'est trop changeant. Hier on a eu un changement de focus total de la map vers 23h avec le bus iron qui est parti aider un autre borderland. Et pis si on annonce soirée ravitaillement de portes, tu vas voir la gueule du bus 30 mins plus tard  ::P: 

Pour le combat je ne suis pas vraiment d'accord, on était exactement 12 CPC + over face à des masses immense : opt et iron. Oui le jeu contre ces gens c'est éparpillé, parce qu'encore une fois la limitation des AoE à 5 offensivement comme défensivement empêche énormément de choses en sous-nombre. Le meta fait que la ligne de cac contre 45 gugusses, c'est useless. 
On a pas été mauvais, on a fait un taf particulier qui consistait à lure tous les cd des options dans shada pour que WL fasse le taf de wipe sans soucis. Par contre, effectivement, ça a pas été annoncé comme tel.

----------


## Zepolak

> Au niveau des combats, j'avais surement un peu trop mystifié les soirées "Serious".[/B]
> Je pensais que c'était quelque chose de structurée avec des joueurs qui avancent ensemble et je me suis retrouvé face à une nuée d'insecte.
> Quand il y avait un impact contre les mecs d'en face, ça courait dans tout les sens, on avait pas vraiment une ligne de cac avec des distances sur les flancs ou quoi que ce soit de "construit". C'est juste un bon gros FFA.
> *J'ai conscience que c'est sur ça que vous êtes en train de travailler en ce moment* mais j'avoue que je me suis quand même pris une grosse claque.


J'ai surtout très peur que GW2 soit un jeu très faible par rapport à un GW1 à ce niveau, ou n'importe quel FPS. L'absence de bodyblock et de nécessité de ciblage y joue considérablement. En tout cas, après avoir vu comment joue l'élite actuelle du jeu sur les streams, je ne suis pas persuadé qu'on puisse obtenir un jeu "propre"/beau avec comme tu le dis des lignes de CaC, des archers derrière et tutti quanti.

De plus, ouais, l'idée qu'on essaye de développer actuellement est plus nuée d'insectes casse-couilles que fer de lance. En nombre égal et en assaut frontal, on peut aussi comparer la stratégie qui nous intéresse actuellement à la stratégie zoulou (double pointe).

Parmi les points que tu présentes, un me paraît particulièrement important :




> Exemple : WL va consolider le nord d'aska, on va réparer les dégâts au sud.
> C'est vraiment tout bête mais au moins, en tant que joueur, je sais pourquoi j'avance.
> Pour le moral, c'est quelque chose qui est vraiment important.


C'est valable chez les CPC, mais je pense que c'est encore plus important en leadant les PU. Le seul moment où il ne fallait pas trop le faire, c'est quand il y avait des spys en masse, et c'est plus le cas. Bref, en tant que joueur, plutôt que de te faire charcler en continu sans but, tu sais ce qui se passe et pourquoi.
Je pense que c'est la raison principale qui fait que je garde des joueurs autour de moi dans le bus PU même après 5 wipes. (Et qu'on finit par arriver à quelque chose la sixième fois  :^_^: )
Je sais que c'est pas facile à faire, mais je pense que c'est important, en serious comme en RvR classique.

Pour le but de la soirée, par contre, je suis plutôt d'accord avec mes autres camarades. Le jeu est souvent extrêmement dynamique et t'as juste pas assez de cartes en main. Pour moi, le but de toute soirée devrait être de porter la guerre chez l'adversaire. Si seulement c'était possible...

Pour les camps de ravitos perdus toutes les 5 minutes, c'est de l'optimisation. En fait, chaque meurtre de dolyak est un nombre de point fixe qu'on gagne. Entre 1 et 9, c'est considérable. En plus, y a des superviseur vraiment invincible. Donc la situation idéale de combat maintenant est : on choppe un camp 4min avant le timer, et on préfère le perdre 5min plus tard (sauf si c'est un camp primordial) histoire de pouvoir buter tous les dolyaks qui en sortent. Et le recapper avec un superviseur invincible à nouveau. Parce que forcément, le camp qui reste à toi, c'est des dolyaks butés par l'adversaire et potentiellement un adversaire qui le capture 4min avant le timer.

Le coup qu'on ait servi d'initiateur pour les WL & les CDD, ouais, c'était pas vraiment prévu comme ça. Ça me motive pas plus que ça de servir de tapis. Je pense que ce n'était pas quelque chose de réfléchi à l'avance.

Y a une chose qui a changé par rapport à avant : tu te mettais à 15 sur un pont, l'ennemi approchait pas (notamment car à cause du culling il ne pouvait pas savoir si on était 15 ou 40 et parce qu'un pont est un point stratégique dangereux). Tu mettais des barrières et de l'AoE et tu tenais la zone. Maintenant (et ce sera encore plus le cas après la MAJ de Mars), les fois où on s'est callé face à l'ennemi en mode Braveheart, bah... Ils sont venus sur notre gueule. Et 15 vs 40, bon...

----------


## Odrhann

> Là où j'ai pris aussi une grosse claque, c'est à un moment dans la soirée : on pète les portes de lac vert, on sait qu'il y a 3 mecs derrière qui attendent et ... pas un gardien pour cramer une stabilité au moment où la porte pète.
> What The Fuck ?!
> Je veux dire, on sait très bien que si on a 3 mecs derrière la porte, ils vont cramer du bump alors pourquoi est-ce que j'ai vu tout le monde se vautrer sur le mur du gardien ?


J'ai corrigé mon build le respawn d'après. J'ai fait l'erreur de jouer consécration, et de ne pas avoir équipé la zone de stab tout en même temps. Je suis passé en cris et la soirée a été meilleure pour moi.

En fait, c'est par rapport au topic theorycraft que j'ai voulu reprendre le build que je jouais originellement, tutti consecrations. Mais ça marche vraiment, vraiment moins bien, et finalement, les cris ont bien plus d'efficacité sur le reste du raid.

----------


## Zepolak

Sinon j'ai eu droit à un message menaçant ingame hier soir pendant le débrief : "Tu sais qu'on débarque demain hein ? Serious ou pas serious t'as pas intérêt de jouer demain soir. On te débranchera l'ordinateur s'il faut". Ou un truc du genre. Bref. Je sais pas si je serais là ce soir.

----------


## purEcontact

Concernant le but de la soirée : il peut changer en cours. 
Ce qu'il faut retenir c'est que j'attendais de l'information sur l'intérêt immédiat de l'action et l'intérêt plus global.

Pour le combat, j'ai pris l'exemple des gardiens parceque c'est ce qui me parle le plus mais j'ai pas souvenir d'avoir beaucoup de buff pendant les combats (autre que la regen que je posais ou la puissance qu'on stackait).

----------


## Vaaahn

> Sinon j'ai eu droit à un message menaçant ingame hier soir pendant le débrief : "Tu sais qu'on débarque demain hein ? Serious ou pas serious t'as pas intérêt de jouer demain soir. On te débranchera l'ordinateur s'il faut". Ou un truc du genre. Bref. Je sais pas si je serais là ce soir.


What ???

----------


## Ptit gras

> j'ai pas souvenir d'avoir beaucoup de buff pendant les combats (autre que la regen que je posais ou la puissance qu'on stackait).


D'où ma proposition d'une backline de buffeurs composée d'élems et de gardiens sur le post theorycraft  :;):

----------


## Bartinoob

> Sinon j'ai eu droit à un message menaçant ingame hier soir pendant le débrief : "Tu sais qu'on débarque demain hein ? Serious ou pas serious t'as pas intérêt de jouer demain soir. On te débranchera l'ordinateur s'il faut". Ou un truc du genre. Bref. Je sais pas si je serais là ce soir.


Bonne bourre  ::lol::

----------


## Caf

> Sinon j'ai eu droit à un message menaçant ingame hier soir pendant le débrief : "Tu sais qu'on débarque demain hein ? Serious ou pas serious t'as pas intérêt de jouer demain soir. On te débranchera l'ordinateur s'il faut". Ou un truc du genre. Bref. Je sais pas si je serais là ce soir.


Une petite délation augmenterait grandement l’intérêt de ce topic.  :^_^:

----------


## Drlecteur

> et ... pas un gardien pour cramer une stabilité au moment où la porte pète.


Je parcours assez souvent les topic 3w, et notamment le serious, et un truc qui me choque toujours, c'est de pas voir de liste des "truc a savoir" mise bien en évidence.
On pense peut-être pas toujours a ce que peut apporter notre classe pour le groupe, parce qu'on joue jamais en groupe. 

Une liste des truc a faire, mécanisme automatique, chose a savoir, concise et précise sur les moments ou faut claquer ça avec importance, c'est ce qui me manque.
Peut être que j'ai rater un truc comme ça, mais la je vois surtout des post disant "oui mais pk on fait pas ca ?" éparpillé, sauf que si, vous, vous savez quoi faire, c'est pas le cas de tout le monde.

Comme les stack pouvoir avant l'impact, comme l'alternance des speed quand on court, comme la stab a l'impact et aux portes, comme déz qui n’enlève que la dernière amelio mise... tout ces trucs a savoir, a automatiser.
Une petite liste /classe/role de ces trucs [je suis sur que y'en a un paquet que je connais pas] avec le contexte dans lesquels c'est important, de façon concise serai un plus, j'en suis persuadé !

----------


## Maderone

J'ai lu le pavé de Pure et je suis plutôt d'accord avec lui, c'est un peu ce que j'avais essayé d'expliquer quand Aldrasha m'avait raillé. On avait wipe en boucle sans aucune explication de pourquoi on faisait les choses et si ça servait. 
Pure a très bien expliqué le point de vue d'un "nouveau". On a pas l'impression de faire quelque chose d'utile, ni même de réellement serious (sachant que j'ai été très peu sous le lead de Zepo). 

J'ai du faire une ou deux sessions de serious il y'a quelques temps et je suis plutôt déçu, par rapport à ce qu'à dit Pure, de constater que rien n'a avancé. 
Puisque Vaaahn avait réussi à me mettre l'eau à la bouche quelques heures avant la soirée, en m'expliquant vaguement tout ce que vous alliez faire. Donc Vaaahn, viens répondre de tes faux espoirs ! Sale gredin !

----------


## Ptit gras

Oui mais on ne peut pas annoncer l'objectif pour toute une soirée, puisqu'on ne le sait pas. Pour l'action en elle même, les gens rodés au 3W comprennent généralement d'eux même. C'est le principe du serious.
Quand à la liste de pense-bêtes, claquer une stab pour passer un mur de gardien c'est un peu le même principe : en serious ça devrait pas vraiment être au programme.

----------


## purEcontact

> Pour l'action en elle même, les gens rodés au 3W comprennent généralement d'eux même. C'est le principe du serious.


Une question : tu t'es relu en écrivant ça ?
Parce que le message qui passe c'est : "On fait un truc entre nous, si vous faites pas parti du truc, tampis pour vous".

----------


## Zepolak

Ça change pas le fait qu'il faudrait trouver le temps de faire une telle FAQ, et que ça servirait non seulement les CPC qui découvrent mais notamment les Vizuniens.

Sinon, les choses n'ont pas changé tout simplement car le serious a été plutôt en pause pendant un certain temps ces derniers temps.

Pour le coup, j'aimerai qu'on évite de se tirer dans les pattes et de se présenter de fausses attente. Le serious lui-même, je ne pense vraiment pas que ces soirs-là soient les meilleurs pour que les CPC novices viennent découvrir le RvR avec nous. C'est au contraire des soirées où les expérimentés vont essayer de s'améliorer et aller plus loin. Faut de tout pour chacun quoi.

Je pense vraiment que toutes les soirées hors serious et notamment le vendredi sont de bien meilleurs choix pour les gens qui débutent un peu beaucoup à la folie. À moyen terme cependant, l'idée d'un convergence entre tous ces "novices" et le "serious" me paraît un excellent objectif. Mais ça prendra du temps quand même.

----------


## Vroum

Disons qu'ensuite il faut passer en même temps et avoir suffisamment de gardiens pour couvrir le raid (sans compter le côté aléatoire des alliés buffés).
Par exemple hier sur Lac Vert je lâche bien la stab mais 1-2s après que les premiers se prennent le mur tout simplement parce que j'étais un peu en arrière.
Ça rejoint le "penser en groupe" mis en avant par purE.

----------


## Zepolak

Pour le coup du Lac Vert, il faudrait arrêter de se focaliser dessus. 

On est parti à l'arrach', on n'était pas groupé, notamment pas au passage de la porte. On cherchait à arriver rapidement pour empêcher la cap - et on n'y est pas arrivé, ce qui prouve de base qu'on a déjà pris trop ed temps pour partir.

Cherchez pas, y aura des situations d'urgence, serious ou pas serious. On sera pas groupés et on n'aura pas les buffs qu'on est censé avoir. Et faudra faire avec  ::): 

Edit :




> Une petite délation augmenterait grandement l’intérêt de ce topic.


Qui n'a pas un pote d'enfance dans la guilde... ?
Je vais probablement pas être présentable dès le début de soirée en fait...

----------


## Tygra

> Une question : tu t'es relu en écrivant ça ?
> Parce que le message qui passe c'est : "On fait un truc entre nous, si vous faites pas parti du truc, tampis pour vous".


Fais pas la vierge effarouchée, ça te va pas  ::P: 

Même si la tournure laisse à désirer le fond est là : c'est pas les soirées WvW baskets, qui servent à introduire tous les concepts de base aux canards qui veulent s'amuser en 3W.
On peut pas se bouffer la gueule sur 3 pages de topic pour 3 points de stats et un skill utilitaire, pour ensuite revenir sur "impact=stab" / "buff blast dans zone de feu" / "perma swiftness sur déplacement".

Certes, c'est sain que ça sorte maintenant, comme ça on est surs que ce sera mieux intégré pour les raids serious.
Mais personne a dit "si vous comprenez pas allez vous faire voir chez les grecs". L'autre jour j'étais groupé avec un CPC dont j'ai oublié le nom, il me posait ses questions sur le chat party, je lui répondais. On est pas des brutes.
Il faut cependant faire la distinction serious/baskets, on avancera pas si on doit refaire la base toutes les semaines. Les combos ça a été travaillé on était encore en 2012.

----------


## Zepolak

Voilà, je suis d'accord avec Érys. *Mon but est que tous les CPC jouent tous ensemble à un moment dans un futur que j'aimerai proche* mais il faut faire avec deux choses :
 - y a des mecs _vraiment_ expérimentés chez CPC et faut les garder dans la guilde et leur proposer un challenge et un projet à la hauteur
 - y a des mecs qui découvrent le RvR et d'autre qui ne sont même pas encore sur GW2 qui le découvriront 
Pour contenter les deux, c'est pas évident, et y a effectivement des soirées qui seront un peu différentes. Je suis persuadé que les soirées serious ne sont pas rebutantes parce que GW2, bon, c'est GW2, pas un jeu extrêmement complexe, mais y a quand même quelques bases qu'il veut mieux avoir intégré avant.

Par contre, ça change rien au fait qu'il y a plusieurs point du post initial de Pure -qui a lancé la discussion là- sur lesquel on doit travailler.

Et je commence à me faire engueuler à coup de "le mec, on lui fait la vaisselle, on lui fait la bouffe et il daigne même pas faire la conversation" donc je disparaît.

----------


## Tygra

Soumis !

Et on est tous d'accord sur le fait que le post initial de Pure est très important  :;):

----------


## Ptit gras

> Une question : tu t'es relu en écrivant ça ?
> Parce que le message qui passe c'est : "On fait un truc sérieux, si vous avez pas les bases, mieux vaut venir à la soirée basket du vendredi pour découvrir".


Corrigé.

----------


## Vaaahn

Ptit Gras, Zepo ou Erys ont déjà dit pas mal de choses que je rejoins, pas besoin de rabâcher.

Je suis d'accord que j'ai manqué d'explication sur le pourquoi du comment de ce qu'on faisait. Desfois, oui, desfois non, un peu comme ça venait. Remarque que je prends en compte, mais à savoir qu'on se fait très facilement emporter par le cours des choses (garder plus la tête froide, prendre en compte).
Ensuite, tu as bien compris qu'un objectif pour la soirée spa possible, trop de facteurs qui font que ça peut basculer.
Par contre, rappeler en continu pourquoi on fait telle ou telle action (réparer une porte, faire le leurre, capper tel ou tel camp ...) plus que aller d'un point A à un point B, et le tout dans une situation générale (défendre notre tiers de map, pour les scores d'avant tick, pour forcer le bus ennemi à choisir ...), ce ne serait pas un luxe en effet.

En revanche, je voulais juste faire une remarque sur ce qui tu as mis et fait. Tu t'es barré parce que ça te plaisait pas en plein milieu de la soirée.
Certes, on oblige personne à faire quoi que ce soit, même si j'avoue attendre que les gens (qui peuvent) reste jusqu'à un peu plus tard que 22h. Chacun à ses raisons, soit.
Mais ton comportement, je cautionne pas du tout.
De un si plusieurs font ça, comment je fait pour avoir l'état du groupe si ils préviennent pas? Je vais pas faire l'appel toutes les 5 minutes. Et ça risque de faire bizarre si je me fait amputer même d'un quart des gens sans le remarquer.De deux, si ils font ça sans prévenir, ça risque de me poser problème si par exemple j'ai besoin d'une de ces personnes là à un moment donné (ex : mesmer portal, thief refuge ...).
Je te tape pas dessus, tu l'as fait point. Mais la prochaine fois, fait le mieux, et glisse pourquoi au passage si tu peux (au moins en whisp). Ça pourrait me faire réfléchir et réagir positivement à tes remarques au lieu de le faire à la sauvage  ::P: 

Et je plussoie pour la FAQ, mais ya du boulot, je regarderais de mon côté.

----------


## purEcontact

Heu... 
Bon, commençons, mais je sais pas par où.

On va essayer de faire ça par le début :

*1 - Il existe des joueurs qui sont pas des "novices" et qui n'ont jamais foutu les pieds en "serious".*

J'ai roulé ma bosse en RvR, je connais les mécaniques de ce pan du jeu, on parle pas d'un joueur qui se connecte pour la première fois dans GW2.
Il n'empêche qu'en ne sachant pas quel était l'intérêt des mouvements proposés, bah j'étais perdu.
Je pense franchement ne pas être le seul à être dans ce cas là (en fait, maderone est aussi intervenu dans ce sens).
C'est pas en ayant l'attitude "Nan mais nous, on sais ce qu'on fait, toi, tu sais jouer c'est bien mais t'as pas besoin de savoir" que vous aurez des entrées dans votre groupe serious.

@Tygra : je fais pas ma vierge effarouché, mais j'ai conscience que si je remarque ce sous-entendu dans les propos de Ptit Gras, je serais certainement pas le seul et ça va desservir l'event "serious".

*2 - L'objectif de la soirée doit être fixé.*

Alors oui, les exemples que j'avais proposé n'étaient pas les bons.
"Améliorer le teamplay - ce soir, buffs de groupe en combat", ça peut aussi être un objectif.
C'est pas dépendant des aléa de la map et ça permet d'avancer.
Au passage, l'exemple est indépendant du lead.
Alors certes c'est lui qui le défini en début de soirée mais ce n'est pas à lui de rappeler avant chaque combat "bon bah pendez à vous buffer pendant le combat", c'est au joueur de se dire "je suis en combat, je dois buff mes alliés".
C'est là où le fait d'être un "novice" comme tu le défini zepo est incompatible avec le serious.
Si vous ne connaissez pas assez votre classe pour jouer en groupe, ne rejoignez pas cet event.

*3 - Je me suis barré et alors ?*

_a - Je suis venu pour savoir qu'est-ce que c'était ce serious dont on faisait tout un foin._
Bah, la réponse, je l'ai eu au bout d'une heure, j'ai pas vu l'intérêt de rester.
De ce que j'ai vu de la soirée, c'est grosso modo ce qu'on faisait il y a 6 mois -c'est à dire- à la sortie du jeu.
Ah non pardon, on se repack et on utilise les blasts pour rapidité / pouvoir.
Ah, on me dit dans l'oreillette que c'est ce que font les pick up.

Faire une remarque sur le moment, je l'ai écrit dans la parenthèse lors de mon précédent pavé : ça ne sert globalement à rien.
Si j'écris sur le forum -en "dur"-, c'est pour que ça marque.
J'aurais très bien pu te demander toutes les 5 minutes pendant la soirée pourquoi tu faisais chacun de tes mouvements, je pense que ça t'aurais excédé ainsi que les 10 autres personnes qui sont dans le chan.

_b - J'étais ingé bombe._
Au niveau de l'opti du groupe, on peut difficilement faire plus useless. 
A l'arrivée tu as perdu quoi ? 10 ravito ?
En gardien, je me serais pas barré parce que j'apporte la stabilité au groupe. 
En elem idem, j'apporte quelque chose au groupe.

*4 - Je pointe ce qui ne va pas et qui est facilement corrigible.*

Je prends le temps de faire un feedback assez conséquent sur ce qui ne va pas dans la soirée serious.
J'aurais très bien me ramené en lâchant une connerie du genre :
_"Hey les mecs, Fontaine il a lâché un fable sur une grenouille et un boeuf, bah votre bordel c'est à peu près la même chose"_.
Ce que je retire de la soirée, c'est que ça manquait terriblement de rigueur.

5 - *FAQ :* 

Potentiellement, ce serai un liste d'astuce comme je l'ai fait dans ce post sur l'elem ?
(partie "Le core" et l'esprit)

----------


## Charmide

> Je ne vise pas vaahn qui leadait hier soir avec ptit gras parce que j'ai fait une autre soirée il y a quelque temps avec charmide / caf et le problème était le même.


Mon alarme à utilisation de mon nom a fait ding. 

Si j'ai bien compris, le problème dont tu parles, c'est ne pas faire comprendre
Bah je sais pas à quel soirée tu fais référence, vu que Caf' est en pause depuis un moment et que je me rappelle pas avoir fait de co-lead avec lui. 

Mais ce qui est sûr, c'est que je suis le spécialiste du monologue de "vis ma vis de mec qui réfléchit au prochain endroit où on devrait aller et à la situation de la carte", et autres "vous feriez quoi en prochain mouvement?" ou "bon, on va faire ça parce que bidule truc". 
Donc, à titre personnel, si tu sais pas pourquoi on fait ce qu'on fait quand je lead, et depuis le _début_ où je m'y suis mis, c'est que t'écoutes de la musique ou que tu joues une partie d'échec en même temps. Et encore, pas sûr que ça suffisse. 

Surtout: c'est bien de l'entourer de douze mille couches de marshmallow, mais faudrait peut-être arrêter de basher les gens qui veulent bien prendre l'initiative de leader. 
Parce que excuse moi purecontact, mais je vois pas comment Vaaahn/Ptit Gras peuvent prendre le reste du paragraphe que je cite comme "z'êtes moins bons que Zepo". 
C'est d'autant plus dommage que, comme t'aimes à le remarquer, ton feedback était constructif jusqu'à ça qu'on en vienne à ce très dispensable détour. 
Y'a l'art et la manière, bordel. 

On manque de gens qui se bougent les fesses et prennent les reines en 3W, ces temps-ci, est m'est avis que ça a un impact significatif sur notre activité en 3W. Ça serait pas mal de leur créer un environnement favorable. 
J'aurais cru que t'y serais particulièrement sensible, toi qui n'hésite pas à balancer des "si vous voulez ça, bougez vous et faites le" bien pointus.

Ceci était un message d'utilité publique.

----------


## purEcontact

Ce qui est bien, c'est que je lance un pavé et que le seul truc relevé c'est que j'ai fais du name droppin'.

Maintenant, tu relis le pavé complet, tu comprends que je bash personne.
Zepo s'est clairement amélioré dans son lead, ce que je soulève c'est qu'il a l'expérience du lead et qu'il ne la partage pas avec ceux qui veulent faire avancer les choses.

Quand je balance un "si vous voulez ça, bougez vous et faites le", je donne quand même les indications pour faire les choses.
Typiquement, un nouveau lead veut faire son entrée dans le serious RvR, dites lui "ok, tu peux tenter ta chance mais n'oublies pas qu'il faut donner l'information, être posé / etc...".
Là, j'ai juste eu l'impression que quand il y a un nouveau lead c'est "tu veux lead ? bah démerdes toi."

----------


## Charmide

> Ce qui est bien, c'est que je lance un pavé et que le seul truc relevé c'est que j'ai fais du name droppin'.
> 
> Maintenant, tu relis le pavé complet, tu comprends que je bash personne.
> Zepo s'est clairement amélioré dans son lead, ce que je soulève c'est qu'il a l'expérience du lead et qu'il ne la partage pas avec ceux qui veulent faire avancer les choses.
> 
> Quand je balance un "si vous voulez ça, bougez vous et faites le", je donne quand même les indications pour faire les choses.
> Typiquement, un nouveau lead veut faire son entrée dans le serious RvR, dites lui "ok, tu peux tenter ta chance mais n'oublies pas qu'il faut donner l'information, être posé / etc...".
> Là, j'ai juste eu l'impression que quand il y a un nouveau lead c'est "tu veux lead ? bah démerdes toi."


J'ai bien lu ton pavé complet, merci. 
Et je te répète que ta remarque n'avait aucune chance d'être interprétée convenablement, ie. pas comme du bashage. Ouais, c'est le seul truc relevé, mais justement, c'est parce que tu l'as mis dedans, et que comme j'ai réagi pour le dire, c'était pas très fin.   
D'où ma réaction sur elle en particulier. Je vais pas apporter de feedback sur le reste puisque je n'étais pas hier. 
Tu l'aurais formulé comme là maintenant, ça aurait déjà été un peu mieux. 

Sinon, le reste, j'ai pas compris à qui ça s'appliquait. Moi et Caf que tu cites comme exemples, on est nouveaux en leads? Vaaahn?

----------


## purEcontact

K.
Bon, ça te choque tellement que je retire le mini chapitre.
Au moment où j'ai stop, c'était Toto et Zepo en lead. 
Tout le reste, c'est des nouveaux.

----------


## Charmide

T'as raté (beaucoup) plus de mois que t'en as suivi, hein  :;):

----------


## purEcontact

En quoi ça déforme mon propos sur la situation actuelle de la soirée serious ?

C'est quand même aberrant.
Quand je parle de 3W, on me remballe avec une connerie du genre "t'y connais rien, tu fais que du PvE".
Quand on fini enfin par intégré que non, j'ai pas fait que du PvE depuis la sortie, on me sort encore "Ah ouais, mais pendant que tu faisais du PvE, tu faisais du 3W".

Vous voulez pas vous poser 5 minutes et vous dire "purecontact, je peux pas le blairer, mais je vais voir quand même ce qu'il essai de me faire comprendre" ?
J'ai l'impression d'être en face d'une partie des joueurs qui se foutent un filtre "purecontact = gros troll = post pas intéressant".
Alors oui, je l'ai cherché à lancer des piques sur les joueurs 3W mais faudrait penser à enlever ce filtre de temps en temps et lire ce que j'écris, pas ce que vous pensez que j'ai peut être écris en sous entendu.

----------


## Charmide

Teuh teuh. Me reprocher ça à moi... 
C'est vrai que je suis ultra-pro-clivage et que je suis typiquement quelqu'un qui te considère comme un troll incapable d'un post normal. 
Ou que j'étais pas au courant que t'aies déjà fait du 3W. 

J'ai fait la remarque uniquement parce que quand tu dis: 



> Au moment où j'ai stop, c'était Toto et Zepo en lead. 
> Tout le reste, c'est des nouveaux.


Bah... Toto c'est un animal pré-historique et laaargement plus le plus vétéran des leads, depuis le temps  :^_^: 
(il est repassé à un moment cela dit, tiens)

Donc oui, le fait que ça fait depuis à peu près la release que tu n'aies pas joué en 3W canard, ça me semble rendre difficile le fait de savoir qui est "nouveau" et qui ne l'est pas, non? Tu vas pas me dire le contraire. 
C'est tout.  Point. 
Arrête de sur-interpréter ce que je raconte. 

J'ai jamais dit que ça touchait le reste de tes remarques hein. Me semble même que j'ai déjà qualifié "tout le reste" (tout, maintenant, donc) de constructif.

----------


## Ptit gras

Ce qui me chagrine purE c'est que tu es à la fois déçu du manque de niveau et tu nous reproche notre manque de pédagogie pour les arrivants en serious. C'est *ton* retour de *ta* soirée serious et il est plus que valable et utile.

Que les gens ne mettent pas stabi pour passer un mur de gardien ça te fout en rogne parce que c'est la base (et moi aussi), et qu'on explique pas pourquoi on va à l'opposé de la map plus que "on part faire diversion" t'embête aussi. A un moment, "on part faire diversion" ou "on ramène du ravito parce que la porte est basse" ça mérite pas plus d'explications que ça. C'est l'évidence même. 

La phase de ravito d'un fort T1 qui se fait attaquer 7 fois de suite par 35 options c'est tout sauf marrant. Ni pour toi, ni pour moi, ni pour l'ensemble du serious. Et pourtant c'est l'essence même du serious. On joue les points, on joue la gagne, on joue pas le GvG. C'est chiant mais indispensable : on le fait. Et je répète, "on va chercher du ravito là et on remonte la porte ici" c'est l'info et on peut pas faire bien plus. On aurait pu rajouter "parce que ces blaireaux d'opt vont revenir se faire wipe" à la limite.

Concernant le lead, le côté dispersé et peu rigoureux j'ai deux explications qui j'espère te conviendront :
- Depuis hier soir (mardi) on s'essaye avec Vaaahn au lead à deux : un pour les mouvements et la stratégie de map et l'autre pour le combat. C'est le bordel et on se contredit. Oui mais voilà, on débute. Le seul lead que j'ai fait avant mardi c'est un après-midi de novembre sur TS vizu sans tag. Je dois avouer que je me trouve mauvais en tant que lead et je préfèrerais ne pas le faire. Mais par contre je m'arrache parce que...(deuxième point)
- Le serious est en pleine relance. On cherche un vrai "raid build", on cherche à remonter en effectifs, on joue avec AxG et DS pour augmenter un peu notre nombre,... On se cherche, on essaye de mettre un vrai coup d'accélérateur au serious pour que le sentiment "on faisait pareil il y a 6 mois disparaisse". Et personnellement je donne tout ce que je peux. J'ai envie de jouer avec CPC et à un niveau supérieur au PU Vizunien. Du coup je pense build, je joue moins et je parle à gauche et à droite, je cherche des solutions, des façons d'avancer,...Du coup je suis "à fond" et mes réactions sont peut être un peu trop "à fond aussi".

*Maintenant paragraphe important du message :*  AxG et DS ont l'air motivés à participer au raid avec nous et donc s'optimiser sur le même "raid-build" que nous. Est-ce que ça dérange quelqu'un si on ouvre un topic sur le "raid-build" sur fofo GC identique à notre "theorycraft" pour qu'eux aussi aident avec leurs idées ?

----------


## purEcontact

> Ce qui me chagrine purE c'est que tu es à la fois déçu du manque de niveau et tu nous reproche notre manque de pédagogie pour les arrivants en serious.


Je vois pas ce que ça a d'incohérent.
D'un coté, je déplore le manque de niveau dans des mouvements de combats (là, c'était une prise de fort).
De l'autre, je déplore le manque de pédagogie sur la stratégie.

Le premier point, même sans arrivé en soirée serious, c'est possible de le travailler seul ou en petit groupe.
Le second, ça ne s'invente pas, si la stratégie n'est pas donnée, je ne peux pas la deviner.

Il faut que l'information circule entre les indications données par les leaders des autres guildes et le groupe sous mumble.
Je sais que c'est pas évident en tant que lead de faire la part des choses.

Pour l'exemple cité, "on part faire diversion".
Ok, j'ai compris ce que ça veut dire, je sais que je vais aller attaquer un endroit sur la map avec une grande chance de me prendre un bus sur la tronche.
Maintenant, au moment de payer les réparations, je me demande "pourquoi j'ai fais ça ?".
Et là, si j'avais eu l'information "on part faire diversion *pour qu'une autre guilde renforce aska / attaque nord*".
Je sais que je suis mort, je sais que ça me coûte des réparations mais je sais aussi et surtout que j'ai été utile.
C'est vraiment très con, mais pour le moral, c'est bien mieux.

Pour l'autre exemple : "on ramene du ravito parce que la porte est basse".
Ok, j'ai compris, je fais des aller retour entre les camps et la porte.
Rajoutes "on doit faire un support logistique pour que WL puisse wipe les opt" et tout de suite, j'ai plus l'impression de faire uniquement des aller-retours mais de servir la cause.
Ça peut paraître être de l'enc*lage de mouche mais c'est clairement pas le cas.

C'est un mode de jeu où le moral est une part importante du gameplay.
Pour faire le parallèle avec le PvE, tu vas taper un dragon, c'est chiant, faut lancer son auto attaque et attendre mais à la fin, t'as du jaune.
Bah le jaune du RvR, c'est l'utilité au sein de GC, c'est l'utilité pour le serveur.

----------


## Ptit gras

Tu veux qu'on parte faire diversion pour quoi d'autre que pull du monde et libérer notre côté ? C'est la définition de diversion là...
Pourquoi on fait le support logistique pour que WL wipe option ? On aurait pu essayer de wipe option en CPC surement  ::rolleyes:: 

A un moment ça se voit que tu n'es pas venu en serious depuis un moment purE. Tu penses à la stabi sur le mur de gardien et ça devrait même pas être débattu ici tant c'est l'évidence et tu l'as compris, mais t'as oublié de regarder ta minimap et surtout tu as une connaissance limitée de nos ennemis j'ai l'impression (ce qui n'est pas commun en serious). Si je peux me permettre, la soirée "baskets" aurait été plus adaptée à ton retour en 3W avec les canards. Et c'est vraiment en toute amicalité, sans troll ou autre arrière pensée que je le dis.

----------


## Tygra

Sans remettre en question tes propos sur les points à améliorer Pure, venir en raid, partir au bout d'une heure parce que "on a pas évolué depuis 6 mois", ça a jamais fait avancer les choses et ça le fera jamais.

Tu as de bonnes suggestions, on aurait pu en profiter pendant ces 6 mois où tu as ignoré le serious.
Maintenant on essaye de le relancer, parce que justement on est plusieurs à penser que les objectifs n'ont pas été atteints, donc il faut que tous les intéressés y mettent du leur.

----------


## Maximelene

> purecontact = gros troll


QFT.

----------


## purEcontact

> Sans remettre en question tes propos sur les points à améliorer Pure, venir en raid, partir au bout d'une heure parce que "on a pas évolué depuis 6 mois", ça a jamais fait avancer les choses et ça le fera jamais.


Je vois que ça pleure sur le serious comme quoi il y a une baisse d'effectif, je me dis "bon, voyons ce que ça donne, y'a peut être une raison".
Je viens, je pars au bout d'une heure en étant excédé par certains points.

Je vais donc sur le forum pour dire ce qui -selon moi- ne fonctionne pas.
Sur les nombreuses personnes qui ont dû faire comme moi, à savoir un aller-retour dans cet event, combien sont venu sur le forum pour dire : "voilà, ça, pour moi, ça va pas" ?

Concernant l'explication d'un choix stratégique, c'est pas anodin.
Quand tu regardes la carte, dans n'importe quelle situation, tu as toujours plusieurs solutions.

Mais bon, tu as surement raison, je devrais laisser la soirée "serious" aux joueurs "serious", ça ne fera que renforcer l'effectif  ::rolleyes:: .

Promis c'est ma dernière intervention sur le sujet.

----------


## Tygra

Ben je te dis exactement le contraire : tu veux donner du temps au serious, tu y vas pas avec une demi-envie et une motivation telle que dès que ça va pas exactement comme tu le veux tu te barres. Tu y vas et tu fous les pieds dans le tas tant qu'on est encore en préparation.
Je veux bien t'accorder qu'au moins tu fais le retour sur le forum.

Et pareil, dorénavant j'essayerai de moins commenter sur le sujet (ton sujet), parce que clairement c'est plus une question de style, sur le fond on est d'accord : on essaye de relancer la machine  :;):

----------


## Ptit gras

> Promis c'est ma dernière intervention sur le sujet.


C'est bien dommage. Je sais que chez CPC on a tendance à vite prendre la mouche et se chamailler pour des conneries, mais c'est dommage.
Quand à "renforcer l'effectif" c'est louable mais on ne renforce pas l'effectif *serious* en venant croyant avoir déjà tout vu alors que la dernière fois qu'on s'est fait lead c'était Toto ou en se tirant sans rien dire après une heure qui ne nous plaît pas. 
Et encore une fois je suis complètement amical et pas du tout dans une volonté de troll. J'adorerais que tu viennes jouer avec nous parce qu'on a effectivement besoin de monde, par contre j'apprécierais personnellement qu'on vienne en serious en connaissant sa classe (et ça c'est ok chez toi) mais aussi le meta 3w, les ennemis, les serveurs et autres joyeusetés. On est pas en sPvP sur des matchups random, la connaissance de l'ennemi est primordiale.

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Je vais me faire l'avocat du diable mais je vais un peu aller dans le sens de Pure aussi mais pour des raisons différentes. Je trouve qu'en deux mois le niveau de jeu global de Vizunah en prime a incroyablement baissé. Je suis aussi parti après une heure de serious avant hier, le problème se posant surtout sur la composition des maps (rien à voir avec le lead de Vaahn).
On est passé il y a deux mois à d'une ou deux grosses guildes par map à trois ou quatre actuellement, avant hier il y avait CPC + CDD + WL + MOS + PU sur la carte avec parfois jusqu'à cinq tags de commandeurs activés en même temps. Malgré le TS GC j'ai senti fortement le manque de coordination entre les différents groupes présents sur la map, d'ailleurs Vaahn aussi parfois ne sachant plus trop quel objectif se fixer. 
Moi ce qui me choque sur la perte de Vertebranche, ce n'est pas le manque de stab quand on passe la porte, c'est le fait d'arriver sur place quand la porte est déjà ouverte...

J'ai aussi l'impression que la culture de la défense est oubliée depuis quelques temps, réparer une porte c'est bien mais il vaut mieux une porte à 50% avec trois chariots à flèches autour qu'une porte à 100% sans protection.
On était clairement plus efficace avant avec un bus PU plus un ou deux groupes guildes qu'actuellement, plus le nombre de guildes présents étant élevé plus la concertation est compliquée et donc ralentie d'autant les réactions.

Peut être faudrait il envisager dans ces cas là de regrouper l'effectif GC sur un seul vocal (pour les soirées serious du moins) pour gagner en réaction et fluidité.

----------


## Sin D

Il n'y avait pas les mos, ils ont switch avec les CDD. Et la majorité des guilds GC préfèrent jouer entre eux. Justement les tag commandeur sont la pour pour savoir ou sont les différents groupe.

----------


## Tygra

Il y a le nouveau TS GC qui sert aux raids off-peak et à la coordination des leaders en prime.
Après j'étais pas là, donc je sais pas si ça fonctionne, mais je remarque quand même qu'en prime on est loin d'être ridicules par rapport à nos adversaires, on est souvent devant sur la période 21h00-00h00. Est-ce qu'on pourrait l'être encore plus ? Probablement ![COLOR="Silver"]

----------


## Forza Limouzi

> Il n'y avait pas les mos, ils ont switch avec les CDD. Et la majorité des guilds GC préfèrent jouer entre eux. Justement les tag commandeur sont la pour pour savoir ou sont les différents groupe.



Si il y avait des MOS, la remarque a même été faite sur le mumble.

----------


## Ptit gras

Si jamais vous êtes commander et dispo en heures creuses, quelle que soit l'heure, prenez contact avec Oxi Gweli ou Tanaarth le plus tôt possible.

----------


## Vaaahn

Et si vous voulez faire du RvR bien épique et à tous les niveaux (serious, basket, à poil), libérez votre week end/semaine prochaine, CA VA CH*** DES BULLES !!!

----------


## Caf

Désolé c'est de ma faute, depuis que je lead plus les CPC tout se barre en couille. Comment j'te l'aurai remit en place le purE (haha).  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

> J'ai aussi l'impression que la culture de la défense est oubliée depuis quelques temps, réparer une porte c'est bien mais il vaut mieux une porte à 50% avec trois chariots à flèches autour qu'une porte à 100% sans protection.


Juste une petite remarque en passant.
Avant, les armes qui disparaissaient étaient les golems et les trébs.
Maintenant, le bug est corrigé, elles disparaissent toutes.

De plus, vous êtes plusieurs à critiquer beaucoup notre coordination, la façon de jouer, etc... Mais enfin... Face à deux master-bus adverses qui ne font que se focaliser sur notre gueule et qui sont composé de vraies guildes au niveau du coeur de leur bus, euh...
On s'est plutôt bien défendu quoi...

Enfin, je parle de la soirée de Mardi. Je sais pas comment s'est passée celle de Mercredi.

----------


## Ptit gras

Mercredi les marins ont fini le prime avec zero points sur la carte et nous 2 forts et 2 tours. Coordination zero avec VSS et WL  :Cigare:

----------


## Forza Limouzi

> Juste une petite remarque en passant.
> Avant, les armes qui disparaissaient étaient les golems et les trébs.
> Maintenant, le bug est corrigé, elles disparaissent toutes.
> 
> De plus, vous êtes plusieurs à critiquer beaucoup notre coordination, la façon de jouer, etc... Mais enfin... Face à deux master-bus adverses qui ne font que se focaliser sur notre gueule et qui sont composé de vraies guildes au niveau du coeur de leur bus, euh...
> On s'est plutôt bien défendu quoi...
> 
> Enfin, je parle de la soirée de Mardi. Je sais pas comment s'est passée celle de Mercredi.


Je ne vois pas dans quel sens tu veux aller avec ta remarque sur les armes de siège. Pour moi c'est d'autant plus stupide de ne pas avoir posé d'armes de sièges sachant, comme tu dis, qu'on était focus par deux "master-bus"...

----------


## Sin D

> Je ne vois pas dans quel sens tu veux aller avec ta remarque sur les armes de siège. Pour moi c'est d'autant plus stupide de ne pas avoir posé d'armes de sièges sachant, comme tu dis, qu'on était focus par deux "master-bus"...


Une porte simple en bois tombe en rien de temps à la main, c'est pas des armes de sièges qui la protègerons.

----------


## Forza Limouzi

> Une porte simple en bois tombe en rien de temps à la main, c'est pas des armes de sièges qui la protègerons.


Non mais tu gagnes du temps et tu te retrouves pas le bec dans l'eau avec une porte déjà ouverte quand tu arrives pour défendre comme c'est arrivé mardi.

----------


## Ptit gras

Il faudra faire attention pour le serious de mercredi soir, c'est un jour de raid chez MoS mais surtout un jour "spécial" chez ELY qui montent à une trentaine de joueurs. Bien qu'on soit sur la carte la moins chargée à priori, pensez à tagguer tôt mercredi  :;):

----------


## Ptit gras

J'appelle à la motivation pour mardi soir, ça serait sympa d'avoir un raid conséquent histoire de pouvoir envoyer du lourd. Pourquoi pas avec des builds se rapprochant de l'idée du post theorycraft ?
Tagguez tôt, faites du semi-afk dans les structures ou utilisez un taxi, mais à 20 heures on commence à mettre la carte à feu et à sang  :Cigare:

----------


## Zepolak

> Non mais tu gagnes du temps et tu te retrouves pas le bec dans l'eau avec une porte déjà ouverte quand tu arrives pour défendre comme c'est arrivé mardi.


Ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'à moins de se focaliser intégralement sur la défense, il n'y a aucune chance de défendre les P1 de notre fort, ce qui condamne tous les engins de sièges. 
Il faut croire qu'il y avait assez d'engins en P2 pour que le fort soit tenu justement.
Je ne me rappelle pas de situations raisonnablement récentes où les gens aient posé une masse d'engins de sièges en P1 de forts en bois.
Avant, l'ennemi mettaient trois plombes à faire une attaque. Maintenant, le temps d'aller de la P2 à la P1, y a déjà un tiers de la porte qui est tombé, entre la pose immédiate et les engins supérieurs. Une défense P1 d'un fort en bois ne se fait que si les gens sont déjà sur les engins de sièges au moment du début de l'attaque. Dans ce cas, il faut donc des guildes qui ne font que ça pendant le prime. C'est pas évident de le demander.

----------


## Vaaahn

> J'appelle à la motivation pour mardi soir, ça serait sympa d'avoir un raid conséquent histoire de pouvoir envoyer du lourd. Pourquoi pas avec des builds se rapprochant de l'idée du post theorycraft ?
> Tagguez tôt, faites du semi-afk dans les structures ou utilisez un taxi, mais à 20 heures on commence à mettre la carte à feu et à sang


Je rejoins Gros Gras à cet appel!
Plus on sera de fou et plus on pourra retourner la map!
Je veux voir du cac, je veux voir du mesmer, je veux voir du béliers,  je veux voir du cap fufu,je veux voir du cadavre ennemis et par dessus tout, je veux voir du petit sac  :Bave: 

A ce soir et penser a tagger tôt !!!

----------


## Tygra

S'il y en a qui peuvent faire la période 18h-20h aussi (tant qu'à faire), c'est pas de refus, parce qu'en général c'est là que c'est craignos !
Et comme ça vous aurez déjà tag  :;):  (et vous verrez la horde d'afk spawn, c'est un peu déprimant)

----------


## Vroum

Ouaip autant dimanche ça avait tenu, autant hier c'était ignoble.
Un blob (puisque c'est le mot à la mode) de Sin,Noe et autres en face de nous. Sans aucun talent ou organisation, juste du nombre bien dégueulasse.
Et pour contrer ça Aknot avec 15-20 personnes le suivant, dont à peine 10 avec une once de réactivité.

----------


## Kayato

Et pourtant de la file d'attente sur tous les fronta dès 18h hier  ::(:

----------


## Tygra

Ah et sinon, ceux qui ont accès au forum GC devraient aller faire un tour, il y a un post de Gwelicia (dont il ne faut pas parler en public  :;):  )

----------


## Maximelene

Tu viens de le faire  ::ninja::

----------


## Bartinoob

Y a moyen d'avoir un mp avec ledit discours pour ceux qui n'ont pas accès au forum ? Je jure sur la tête de Trahearne que je bosse pas pour SFR  ::ninja::

----------


## Tygra

Ca va, j'ai pas dit que c'était pour organiser la grosse opé pré-prime en alliance avec les Déso ...

----------


## Ptit gras

Juste pour info, sur les 23 inscrits au serious sur le gdoc, combien comptent réellement jouer désormais ? C'est absolument pas une question désobligeante hein, c'est pour mesurer l'impact des concours de circonstance  ::):

----------


## Korbeil

Tu peut m'enlever :sifflote:

----------


## Tygra

Soirée serious très très mitigée du point de vue serious. Mais sinon c'était bien.
On était 10, donc clairement on va appeler ça du serious roaming. En espérant que la maj ré-insuffle un peu d'envie chez les canards. Parce qu'en ce moment je joue uniquement pour le serveur et pour GC, avec les 5-10 même qu'on voit tout le temps, c'est dommage, on a beaucoup de potentiel !

On a eu un petit soucis sur la première partie de soirée, ça a été réglé d'une seconde sur l'autre (même si je trouve que tu as été trèèèèès cool Vaaahn, mais tu le sais déjà).
La suite s'est bien mieux passée, même si à 7 on a eu des objectifs avec moins d'envergure.

Il faudra peut etre penser à désigner des respo relations, parce que ça a été peu fluide avec MoS, Ely et FrR d'après ce que j'en ai entendu, alors qu'hier soir tout allait bien. Est ce que c'est un problème chez nous, chez eux, ou juste un mauvais jour ?
Au final on s'en est pas mal sortis, alors qu'en face c'est du gros dégueulasse. Je pense que si Deso jouait ça nous aiderait pas mal.

----------


## Tonight

@Ptit gras : Ouai peut être.

----------


## Ananas

> On était 10, donc clairement on va appeler ça du serious roaming. En espérant que la maj ré-insuffle un peu d'envie chez les canards. Parce qu'en ce moment je joue uniquement pour le serveur et pour GC, avec les 5-10 même qu'on voit tout le temps, c'est dommage, on a beaucoup de potentiel !


Pour ma part c'est pas une question d'envie, c'est une question d'horaires. Je suis rarement a la maison avant 20h, j'ai pas mal de soirees qui s'organisent a la volee, et avec en sus la file d'attente qui redevient de plus en plus epaisse, j'ai vraiment de la peine a rentrer en 3W pour jouer avec vous en serious. Pourtant c'est pas l'envie qui manque.  ::sad:: 

Hier par exemple, je suis arrive in game a 21h30. J'ai tagge puis suis parti en PvE. Eh ben j'ai eu mon pop vers 23h30...

----------


## Kayato

> En espérant que la maj ré-insuffle un peu d'envie chez les canards. Parce qu'en ce moment je joue uniquement pour le serveur et pour GC, avec les 5-10 même qu'on voit tout le temps, c'est dommage, on a beaucoup de potentiel !


Pour ceux qui n'ont pas beaucoup de temps comme moi en ce moment, j'ai déco hier après 1h de file.

----------


## Tygra

Je comprends parfaitement, moi même je ne suis sur de jouer aucun soir et la file ça fait rager. 
Mais c'est dommage que, sur environ 25 motivés, on en perde 15 entre les aléas de la vie de tous les jours et les files  :;):  C'est la faute à personne néanmoins.

Après comme je l'ai dit, j'ai passé une soirée plutôt agréable, surtout passé une certaine heure !

----------


## Zepolak

> Mais c'est dommage que, sur environ 25 motivés, on en perde 15 entre les aléas de la vie de tous les jours et les files  C'est la faute à personne néanmoins.


La freebox ne synchronise plus du tout depuis lundi. Faut me rayer de la liste tant que ce n'est pas revenu (ce qui est une inconnue absolue, surtout avec Free).

Je suis vraiment désolé (et passablement fortement gavé par la situation).

----------


## purEcontact

Suffit de tag à 18h et d'afk  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Zepolak

> afk .


Nein.
Ce qui est tolérable est expliqué en section interne GC par Zaebos (mais le post date un peu).

----------


## Ptit gras

Et n'est absolument pas respecté.

----------


## Tygra

Il y a bien assez des 10 ELY (et autres) qui font ça tous les soirs...

----------


## Zepolak

Le fait que ce ne soit pas respecté par les grand crossiens, faut pas hésiter à me faire remonter l'info à Charmide & moi. On verra ensuite si y a moyen de faire quelque chose.

Le fait que ce ne soit pas respecté par les autres Vizuniens, c'est aussi dévastateur pour Vizunah que pour leur propre guilde. Car ça rogne peu à peu le respect que les gens ont pour eux et ils sont du coup incapable de recruter.

----------


## Tygra

Ah ça, ça rageait sur le /map entre 18h et 20h30, il y avait des mecs passablement énervés contre lesdites guildes.
C'est un peu démoralisant de savoir qu'il y a de la file alors que la moitié des présents sur la map ne font rien, surtout en période creuse...

----------


## Charmide

> La freebox ne synchronise plus du tout depuis lundi. Faut me rayer de la liste tant que ce n'est pas revenu (ce qui est une inconnue absolue, surtout avec Free).
> 
> Je suis vraiment désolé (et passablement fortement gavé par la situation).


J'ai connu (pour une raison que j'ignore encore...), et ça s'est résolu presque d'un coup, tout seul et certainement pas grâce à Free. 
Un conseil vite fait cela dit: dans l'interface de gestion sur le site de free, y'a une option "Choix du ping". Choisir "sérénité" peut aider à se synchroniser, dans certains cas... 

En parlant d'absence, j'en profite pour signaler que je suis plus ou moins en pause en ce moment, pas par FAI sandaleux mais par combo lassitude relative + agenda bien chargé. 
Je devrais repointer le bout de mon nez au moment du prochain patch  :;):

----------


## Ptit gras



----------


## Zepolak

> Un conseil vite fait cela dit: dans l'interface de gestion sur le site de free, y'a une option "Choix du ping". Choisir "sérénité" peut aider à se synchroniser, dans certains cas...


Vais faire ça ce soir, merci pour le tip. De toute façon, j'ai un ping de merde, ça le changera pas des masses.

J'ai fait du hard reboot et que dalle, je sèche un peu quoi. 

Mettez leur la pâté !

----------


## Meuh*

> J'ai fait du hard reboot et que dalle, je sèche un peu quoi


C'est le retour de Karma. 
Fallait pas être modérateur !
 :haha: 

Edit : Et sinon pour pas que flooder, concernant hier soir, je crois que c'était mon premier sérious (même si c'était pas très sirious apparemment). J'ai pas eu l'air d'être trop un boulet, donc je suis content.  ::ninja::  On a pas fait des trucs toujours super intéressant, mais bon, c'est le jeu ma pov lucette. Sinon c'était cool. Les ordres étaient clairs (quand c'était pas contredit  :tired: ) donc compréhensible.

----------


## Zepolak

Je peux pas jouer donc je réfléchis d'autant plus ( ::rolleyes:: )

Du coup, parce que je pense qu'une équipe serious est vraiment nécessaire dans une guilde grande comme CPC juste pour avoir tout l'éventail des possibles (du joueur le plus casual à celui qui l'est pas du tout du tout), je me suis dis que ce serait bien de :
 - faire l'inventaire très précis des gens qui vont former le coeur du groupe (présence à chaque fois 2 soirs par semaine)
 - éventuellement regrouper (temporairement) ces joueurs sur un autre forum le temps de créer les automatismes nécessaires (vu qu'il y aura forcément plus de promiscuité en jeu, y aura forcément débat sur un paquet de trucs, et ces débats n'ont pas vraiment à être faits en place publique. Ça les transforme : au lieu d'être lieu de discussion, ils deviennent bataille d'ego, au corps défendant des participants d'ailleurs, juste parce que c'est public et que des gens qui n'ont rien à voir avec le schmilblick peuvent intervenir et "juger").

Ça a l'immense désaventage de (temporairement) créer un sous-groupe un peu séparé du reste, mais ça présente l'avantage de faire progresser ce groupe dans la direction qu'il s'est fixé. 

Ceci étant dit, ce n'est qu'une proposition. 

Pour vous présenter comme parti intégrante de la chose, en plus du Doodle qui était plus indicatif pour sélectionner les dates, je vous propose de m'envoyer un MP avec 
 - éventuellement votre nom de perso ingame si jamais il est très différent du pseudo forum 
 - votre accord ou désaccord avec le fait de s'isoler _temporairement_ sur un forum tiers privé

----------


## Ptit gras

Bah depuis deux semaines on a pris l'habitude de debrief sur mumble après la fin du serious. C'est assez pratique parce que ça évite pas mal de sous entendus qu'on pourrait avoir à l'écrit. Et pour l'instant ça à l'air efficace.

----------


## Zepolak

> Bah depuis deux semaines on a pris l'habitude de debrief sur mumble après la fin du serious. C'est assez pratique parce que ça évite pas mal de sous entendus qu'on pourrait avoir à l'écrit. Et pour l'instant ça à l'air efficace.


Okay ben c'est cool alors !

----------


## Arkane Derian

Oui et on a justement décidé hier soir de passer un peu plus par le forum GC pour permettre aux AxG d'intervenir plus facilement dans nos discussions de builds. J'avoue que lorsque ça avait été évoqué la première fois j'étais pas très chaud (en partie parce que je trouve le forum GC totalement incompréhensible), mais après réflexion, je crois que c'est pas plus mal.

----------


## purEcontact

> Je peux pas jouer donc je réfléchis d'autant plus ()
> 
> Du coup, parce que je pense qu'une équipe serious est vraiment nécessaire dans une guilde grande comme CPC juste pour avoir tout l'éventail des possibles (du joueur le plus casual à celui qui l'est pas du tout du tout), je me suis dis que ce serait bien de :
>  - faire l'inventaire très précis des gens qui vont former le coeur du groupe (présence à chaque fois 2 soirs par semaine)
>  - éventuellement regrouper (temporairement) ces joueurs sur un autre forum le temps de créer les automatismes nécessaires (vu qu'il y aura forcément plus de promiscuité en jeu, y aura forcément débat sur un paquet de trucs, et ces débats n'ont pas vraiment à être faits en place publique. Ça les transforme : au lieu d'être lieu de discussion, ils deviennent bataille d'ego, au corps défendant des participants d'ailleurs, juste parce que c'est public et que des gens qui n'ont rien à voir avec le schmilblick peuvent intervenir et "juger").
> 
> Ça a l'immense désaventage de (temporairement) créer un sous-groupe un peu séparé du reste, mais ça présente l'avantage de faire progresser ce groupe dans la direction qu'il s'est fixé. 
> 
> Ceci étant dit, ce n'est qu'une proposition. 
> ...


M'enfin zepo, tu n'y penses pas ? 
D'une part c'est des considérations sPvP et de plus... une obligation de présence ?! 
Non mais sérieusement  ::rolleyes:: .

 ::ninja::

----------


## Tygra

> M'enfin zepo, tu n'y penses pas ? 
> D'une part c'est des considérations sPvP et de plus... une obligation de présence ?! 
> Non mais sérieusement .


L'appeau à pure a fonctionné ! 
GG Zepo  ::cry::

----------


## Arkane Derian

Et maintenant, on fait quoi ? 

On est actuellement un peu dans le flou. L'opération "relance du serious" est un demi échec (ou demi succès, comme vous voulez). La petite dizaine d'habitués qui vient régulièrement a vu son niveau jeu et de connaissances s'améliorer c'est certain. On commence à se connaître, à savoir ce que jouent les autres et donc à pouvoir anticiper dans les situations chaudes.

Reste qu'on peine à aligner 15 joueurs (en comptant les AxG) et la configuration actuelle de la D1 est extrêmement décourageante pour les groupes de cette taille. A moins de tomber sur un bus Forrest Gump comme mercredi, on passe plus de temps à se faire marcher dessus et/ou courir dans le vide. Pas parce qu'on est mauvais, simplement parce qu'en face ils nous noient constamment sous le nombre. Ca nous laisse pas des masses de possibilités. D'après mon recensement :

- On cherche d'autres guildes pour nous rejoindre comme suggéré par Hawkeye pour augmenter l'effectif et avoir une chance de vraiment compter à chaque sortie.

- On laisse tomber définitivement l'initiative serious chez CPC et chaque joueur essaie de se trouver une guilde spécialisée WvW (ce qui ne devrait pas poser de problème vu le nombre de guilde rien que dans GC) en plus de CPC.

- On change de serveur pour aller dans une division qui correspond plus à notre effectif.

- On continue comme ça, bon an mal an, en espérant un Deus Ex Machina quelque part (Vizu qui descend, une modif du jeu par Anet, les guildes de SFR qui se font chier et arrêtent le WvW, des canards qui viennent soudain en masse au serious...)

Si quelqu'un en voit d'autres, je suis preneur. A titre personnel, j'avoue que je commence à me demander si je ne m'amuserais pas plus (en terme de jeu, parce que sur le Mumble, on se marre bien) sur un autre serveur, parce que là, je commence vraiment à saturer de plus pouvoir me battre à armes égales avec nos adversaires du moment. (je me fous de gagner ou de perdre à partir du moment où je sais que j'ai une chance de gagner). Ce qui me fait rester c'est Vaaahn (quand il nous fait pas sauter d'une falaise pour faire sa quotidienne), Zepo (quand il a une connexion internet qui fonctionne), Charmide, P'tit Gras, Lanilor, Sterco,  Tygra, Vroum, Odrhann, Drakken... Bref, notre groupe d'habitués (désolé pour ceux que j'ai oublié).

Donc je répète ma question, on fait quoi ?

----------


## Ptit gras

Vous connaissez ma position pour la plupart des noms cités puisque je vous en ai parlé sur mumble. J'attends de pouvoir discuter avec Zepoulette pour y voir plus clair.
Qu'on lui fournisse internet !  :Cigare:

----------


## Tygra

Ouais, appeler ça un demi-échec c'est déjà trop généreux. 
C'est un échec, clairement.

La faute à la structure de CPC et à ses membres composants : c'est une guilde détente, sans horaires fixes, sans compos fixes, etc etc ... et c'est très bien comme ça.

Maintenant, oui, ceux qui veulent vraiment faire du serious, il faut envisager autre chose.
Personnellement je suis attaché à VS, à GC, et à nos connaissances ici. Troma et les autres ont quand même réussi un pari de malade, et j'aimerai autant que possible rester près de cette structure.
Rejoindre une autre guilde me paraît pas improbable, mais à condition que la guilde en question accepte l'ensemble du package (ie les 12 canards motivés en 3w), et ça ça me semble plus compliqué.

Pour le moment de toute façon, après la grosse semaine dernière, j'ai pas refoutu les pieds en wuvwuv, ni même en jeu, et les bus de 80 ça me fait pas rêver, donc je vais probablement faire un peu de PvE le temps que ça se tasse (fractales, living story, rerolls).

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Rejoindre une autre guilde me paraît pas improbable, mais à condition que la guilde en question accepte l'ensemble du package (ie les 12 canards motivés en 3w), et ça ça me semble plus compliqué.


Ca me fait penser à une autre solution : on créée une guilde uniquement pour le WvW qui nous permettrait de recruter et d'avoir un lieu rien que pour nous.

----------


## Tygra

Aussi. Ça implique de lancer un forum, de s'impliquer dans du recrutement, de voir comment tout ça s'articule avec GC (parce que nous on est "co-fondateurs", mais nos futures recrues, elles sont où?).
Ça demande du temps, de la motivation, de la répartition des rôles.

----------


## Charmide

Cette idée est intéressante, j'y avais pas vraiment pensé à vrai dire, mais commencer ex-nihilo... Ça me paraît être assez dur. On va dire que l'environnement est 
Sans compter qu'une autre guilde, c'est aussi se couper des autres canards, de fait (dire au revoir au /g, quoi). 

Ce que j'aurais en tête, ça serait plus un recrutement des joueurs intéressés par le 3W dans la guilde [CPC], qui a des atouts, et qui est connu.
Bien sûr, ça veut dire plusieurs choses. En discuter avec tout le monde déjà, puisque c'est un changement significatif. Pas recruter n'importe qui ensuite, mais des gens avec un esprit compatible avec la guilde. Mais ça aurait ses atouts pour la guilde en elle-même, aussi, des membres actifs et du sang neuf. 

C'est pas non plus incompatible avec être une guilde communautaire, même si c'est aussi à discuter. Ça reviendrait à inverser le sens de la chose: faire venir ici des gens qu'on connaît en jeu plutôt que faire venir en jeu des gens qu'on connaît d'ici.  




> - On cherche d'autres guildes pour nous rejoindre comme suggéré par Hawkeye pour augmenter l'effectif et avoir une chance de vraiment compter à chaque sortie.


J'avais déjà pensé à ça, tiens. Ça me paraît être une plutôt bonne idée à explorer dans un premier temps. 

Envoyer des MPs à certaines guildes pour sonder l'intérêt n'engage à rien.

----------


## Zepolak

Le forum, c'est un détail, j'peux toujours essayé de dealer pour le forum qui existent déjà pour les équipes TF2 de CPC par exemple.

Y avait beaucoup de gens qui avaient répondu au sondage d'Arkane et le nombre de CPC dispos pour du serious semblait plus proche de 30 que de 10.

Mais ouais, les gars, si ça vous intéresse de près ou de loin le 3W "sérieux" entre CPC, je pense que c'est maintenant ou jamais.

(Mardi matin, si j'ai pas de connexion, je change de fournisseur d'accès.)

----------


## silence

> Mais ouais, les gars, si ça vous intéresse de près ou de loin le 3W "sérieux" entre CPC, je pense que c'est maintenant ou jamais.


Je pense que la question est là. Le sondage d'Arkane était plus général que la seule question du serious, il serait donc peut être nécessaire de passer par un nouveau et espérons dernier sondage pour enfin avoir une idée du nombre de personnes prêtes à s'engager dans cette voie et selon quelle forme.

_Edit : idée de sondage envoyée en mp à Zepo et Ptit gras._

----------


## Vroum

Chic un nouveau doodle !

----------


## Ptit gras

> _Edit : idée de sondage envoyée en mp à Zepo et Ptit gras._


Pourquoi moi ?  ::'(: 
Non plus sérieusement on va tourner en rond Sterco j'en suis presque sûr. On va avoir ~23 personnes qui vont répondre et ~8 qui diront qu'ils sont prêts à une "obligation de présence" tel et tel jour. Au final on va se trouver à 8 dont la moitié des gens qui se disaient présent "à coup sur" le-dit jour si jamais les files se redirigent vers des temps respectables, et 4 maximum sinon. C'est pas une critique mais c'est les aléas combinés de la file, des connections internet en carton ( ::trollface:: ), des petits soucis de la vie,...

Et le nombre ça reste le problème majeur, si on était 35-40 on aurait même pas à se préoccuper tant que ça des builds. On pourrait jouer comme IRON. Malheureusement c'est inenvisageable sans l'ensemble des 23 qui ont participé au serious à une époque + AxG+DS+IRW.

Donc pourquoi pas le questionnaire, mais je pense connaître l'issue.
Pour les autres idées :
-se split de CPC pour devenir une guilde spé 3W c'est un peu contraire à l'esprit CPC selon moi
-regrouper plusieurs guildes à effectifs réduits on essaye mais ces guildes ont un point commun avec nous : pas d'afk spawn et donc peu de joueurs et il faudrait packer 7 guildes au même raid. Soucis de cohésion, fnu, lead,...
-recruter des gens chez cpc à but 3w, je vois déjà la tête de certains. Quand on est capable de se prendre le chou pour des conneries telles un emblème de guilde, intégrer des non canards...  ::o: 
-changer de serveur j'aime moyennement par rapport à GC et en sachant qu'on prendra du monozerg aussi en D6, mais c'est une idée pas idiote du tout quand même
-se séparer dans d'autres guildes c'est réduire les liens entre nous à part sur ce forum, ça m'enchante pas spécialement

Du coup voila un post inutile, merci moi  ::P:

----------


## silence

> On va avoir ~23 personnes qui vont répondre et ~8 qui diront qu'ils sont prêts à une "obligation de présence" tel et tel jour.


Impossible et c'est là la fourberie, répondre non à cette première question mène à la clôture du sondage, au pire nous pourrions ne pas parvenir à trouver un jour ou un assez grand nombre est disponible mais c'est du pareil au même et cela signifie la mort du projet. Je vais le dire de manière claire : si les gens n'ont pas l'intention de faire un effort comme le font les réguliers du serious ils ne sont pas concernés, point final. Ce sondage se résume donc à cette première question, le reste n'est là que pour emballer.




> Et le nombre ça reste le problème majeur, si on était 35-40 on aurait même pas à se préoccuper tant que ça des builds. On pourrait jouer comme IRON.


Et ca ne m'intéresse pas, autant stick au bus Pu sur Vizumap si le seul moyen de produire un jeu viable est de nous montrer plus blob que l'adversaire. Ce n'est pas chercher à produire notre propre effort selon notre propre vision du jeu. 




> Pour les autres idées [...]


Aucune ne permet de maintenir le serious made in CPC, si ce n'est peut être un recrutement intégrant les nouveaux venus à la guilde telle qu'elle existe. 
Se séparer ne changerait rien à notre manque d'effectif à moins de recruter aussi, sans la masse de la guilde alors pour influencer l'apport. Regrouper plusieurs guildes apportera les problèmes que tu cites à coup sur, à moins de les intégrer à un raid CPC préexistant - conciliant et accueillant mais tout de même nôtre. Changer de serveur est impossible puisqu'une guilde ne peut faire migrer ses recherches et son influence ; de toute facon je ne pense pas que le RvR y soit très différent en prime comme tu le dis, si ce n'est pire pour se coordonner entre guildes réduites comme le permet GC. Se séparer signifie la fin du projet et, au delà, du groupe de joueurs serious lui même.
L'autre solution serait de tous intégrer une autre guilde pour profiter de ses soirées RvR sans avoir à créer un groupe suffisant selon les limites de notre groupe à peine suffisant. Ce serait aussi la fin du RvR CPC mais nous permettrait peut être de nous retrouver encore, même au sein d'une autre communauté - avec le risque de perdre des joueurs au passage ou de nous voir complètement dilués en son sein.

---------- Post added at 00h35 ---------- Previous post was at 00h11 ----------

Et puisque nous sommes chez CPC et que ceux qui participent sont de toute façon de grands garçons intéressés par l'idée voila le sondage que je propose. Faites en ce que bon vous semble, mais si vous souhaitez que le serious vive il nous faut une solution, celle ci à le mérite de nous être interne.

Vous pouvez même souhaiter stick à notre fiat CPC ce que nous ne refuserons jamais mais si vous n'êtes pas prêts à répondre fermement positivement à la première question ne faites pas miroiter une solution aux quelques membres qui travaillent à construire quelque chose *pour vous*.

----------


## Tygra

J'ai commencé à répondre à ton sondage et pour moi ça bloque très rapidement : j'ai beau être motivé par des vraies soirées serious, je ne peux pas m'engager sur des jours, parce que l'irl sera toujours prioritaire.

Je vois plus notre roster comme "éventuellement présent tous les jours de la semaine", prenant en compte que nous avons tous des imprévus.
Il faut pas se leurrer, on aura jamais une team fixe de X joueurs, toujours les mêmes, les soirs choisis. Par contre on aura un pool de joueurs, qui eux seront toujours les mêmes, et qui sauront quel jour il y a soirée serious (idéalement le plus souvent possible pour progresser dans les automatismes).
Il faut que ce pool de joueur soit au fait des builds envisagés pour la stratégie, sache jouer sa classe, sache se positionner dans le raid, par rapport au lead et aux autres.
Et c'est valable pour les canards et les autres guildes qui nous rejoignent.

----------


## Ptit gras

> Et ca ne m'intéresse pas, autant stick au bus Pu sur Vizumap si le seul moyen de produire un jeu viable est de nous montrer plus blob que l'adversaire. Ce n'est pas chercher à produire notre propre effort selon notre propre vision du jeu.


Idem. Cependant le format à 10 est mort depuis la maj des épées orange, *mon avis* c'est que le format qui serait le plus efficace pour CPC dans les conditions de jeu actuelles c'est 24 joueurs. ça me paraît un objectif (trop) audacieux.

----------


## silence

> [...] j'ai beau être motivé par des vraies soirées serious, je ne peux pas m'engager sur des jours, parce que l'irl sera toujours prioritaire.


J'ai toujours précisé que je ne parle pas d'engagement avec obligation de présence et contrôle en fin de mois. Nous sommes des canards, nous sommes conciliants et intelligents. Pourtant il n'est pas possible de construire une telle dynamique sans nous astreindre à être présents ou sans disposer d'un roster trois ou quatre fois supérieur au bus nécessaire pour parvenir à jouer de manière décente quel que soit le soir visé. Le serious RvR ne survivra pas à une nouvelle tentative sans volonté de notre part. Tu n'es pas prêt à t'engager sur un jour au moins ? Alors oui, tu n'es pas concerné selon ce format serious CPC.




> Je vois plus notre roster comme "éventuellement présent tous les jours de la semaine",


Irréaliste à moins de disposer d'un nombre moyen suffisant que nous ne pouvons pas réunir sans sortir du cadre CPC.




> mon avis c'est que le format qui serait le plus efficace pour CPC dans les conditions de jeu actuelles c'est 24 joueurs.


Je suis d'accord et ce serait possible en combinant une ou deux très petites guildes à un coeur CPC. Vingt personnes se sont déclarées intéressées, nous peinons à atteindre les 10 en jeu. Doit on abandonner ou non ?

----------


## Tygra

> Tu n'es pas prêt à t'engager sur un jour au moins ? Alors oui, tu n'es pas concerné selon ce format serious CPC.


La réponse est non : un pote m'appelle pour aller au resto/boire un verre/n'importe quoi d'autre, ce sera toujours prioritaire sur gw2.
Pourtant je t'assure que je suis concerné par le serious, sinon j'y aurais pas passé autant d'énergie (avec tous les autres, hein).

C'est plus une question de forme que de fond en fait ma remarque : pour moi l'idée de team fixe est pas envisageable, l'idée de pool de joueur, oui.
"tous les soirs de la semaine" c'était une figure de style, je pense juste qu'il faut le maximum de soirées où on sait qu'il y aura d'autres canards en wuvwuv. Personnellement j'ai passé tous mes matins et mes soirs là bas la semaine dernière pour le "last stand", j'y ai toujours croisé au moins 2-3 canards. Il y en a qui ne font pas de PvE, et donc qui y sont tous les soirs, et qui vont run avec les meta ou les cdd ou les autres quand il y a personne chez nous.
Mais on a un gros problème d'effectif, clairement. Là j'ai pas de solution miracle à part le rapprochement avec les autres petites/moyennes structures de GC. Parce que pour avoir 24 joueurs sur le terrain, il faut un pool de 40.

----------


## Charmide

> on a un gros problème d'effectif, clairement


La mienne  :Emo: 
C'est pas si compliqué, si notre effectif est plus celui de la release, c'est parce qu'on recrute pas. Ce que font les autres à tour de bras. 
Après, t'as raison Ptit Gras, je doute pas que certains gueuleront pour pas grand chose, mais j'ai déjà esquissé quelques arguments pour et je suis sûr qu'ils seraient largement minoritaires au final.

----------


## Arkane Derian

Lorsque je parlais de créer une guilde séparée pour le WvW serious, il n'était pas question de se couper de CPC. Il suffit de tagguer sur cette nouvelle guilde que lors de nos heures de raid. Ca permettrait de recruter sans se soucier de déranger les gens dans Insert Coin (les recrues étant cantonnées à la nouvelle guilde), et on peut proposer la même chose aux AxG (puisqu'ils sont un peu dans la même configuration que nous avec une guilde qui fait un peu de tout et une minorité que s'intéresse vraiment au WvW).

On est déjà nombreux à avoir plusieurs guildes, je ne comprends pas en quoi le fait d'en avoir une de plus nous couperait davantage de CPC. Le multiguildage de GW 2 fonctionne parfaitement et il est très simple de switcher de l'une à l'autre.

Je crois vraiment que l'idée est à creuser et plus j'y pense, plus je trouve que c'est la meilleure solution à tous les points de vue (on garde notre noyau dur de joueurs et tout ce qu'on a déjà fait, ceux qui veulent rester sur CPC le peuvent, on peut accueillir qui on souhaite sans gêner personne).

Perso je suis prêt à prendre plus de responsabilité si on se dirige vers cette voie et si c'est nécessaire.

----------


## kennyo

> Ca permettrait de recruter sans se soucier de déranger les gens dans Insert Coin*z* (les recrues étant cantonnées à la nouvelle guilde), et on peut proposer la même chose aux AxG (puisqu'ils sont un peu dans la même configuration que nous avec une guilde qui fait un peu de tout et une minorité que s'intéresse vraiment au WvW).


fixed.  :^_^:

----------


## Ptit gras

> je suis sûr qu'ils seraient largement minoritaires


Et très bruyants  ::trollface:: 




> Il suffit de tagguer sur cette nouvelle guilde que lors de nos heures de raid. Ca permettrait de recruter sans se soucier de déranger les gens dans Insert Coin


Bonne idée, mais ça implique deux choses : que l'on arrive à recruter (apparemment c'est la galère même chez des "grands noms") et que l'on afk spawn pour pouvoir rentrer notre raid. D'un point de vue éthique ça me dérangerait plus du tout d'afk spawn pour sauver le serious, mais je suis pas persuadé que tout le monde soit du même avis.

----------


## Odrhann

Ahahah, remise de couverts.

Une grosse partie de la guilde rigole en songeant aux efforts qui sont faits ici. Vous le savez ?
Ils trouvent que c'est "pompeux" d'appeler cela "serious" au regard du peu d'effet et d'efficacité de frappe que l'on a.
Ils ne comprennent pas que, comme l'a écrit Arkane, c'est pas parce qu'on est mauvais, c'est surtout parce qu'en face ils nous noient constamment sous le nombre.

L'erreur première elle a été de faire croire au reste des joueurs moins hardcore Wuwuv que c'était l'élite de l'élite du 3W made in Canard - et même si c'est pas volontaire - on se retrouve à être une minorité d'intéressés, puisque certains canards n'osent pas se pencher dessus, d'autres le font et tentent des critiques qui provoquent des envolées de moineaux avec pour résultante leur disparition, d'autres encore méprisent la chose dans son ensemble. Alors que fondamentalement, le 3W que l'on souhaite pratiquer n'a rien de bien différent d'un vendredi soir roots, si ce n'est la volonté de travailler en synergie. (A titre d'exemple, je me suis amélioré sur la Stab', et je fais exploser toutes les zones combo que je vois désormais.)

Je rejoins Arkane et bien d'autres sur la nécessité de recruter, à fortiori dans un groupe dédié, une guilde-raid à part entière.

---------- Post added at 09h59 ---------- Previous post was at 09h57 ----------

D'ailleurs, le Guide d'Abar a ceci d'intéressant qu'il parle d'un Raid et non d'une guilde.

---------- Post added at 09h59 ---------- Previous post was at 09h59 ----------

Ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'il s'agit bien d'un raid, et pas d'une guilde.

----------


## Ptit gras

L'élite en termes de volonté de bosser en groupe plutôt que d'un point de vue phat skillz hein. On parle de GW2 quand même !

----------


## Odrhann

Arrête eh, t'as vu le concours de qui pisse le plus loin sur les fofos off ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Tygra

On est pas sur les fofos off, j'ai encore jamais pris de points ici !  ::trollface:: 

Non mais sérieusement (!), on aura qu'à appeler ça la guilde RvR et laisser tomber le serious, mais les gens qui viendront jouer avec nous sauront qu'on leur recommande fortement un build.
Parce que oui, serious c'est plus pour la motivation, étant donné l'étendue de skill qui peut être atteinte dans gw2 =.=

J'aime assez la proposition d'Arkane, on se regroupe dans un petit truc avec les AxG et autres, on tag quand on est en RvR.

----------


## purEcontact

Ça va poser un problème au niveau de la gestion de l'influence.

----------


## Ananas

> Ils trouvent que c'est "pompeux" d'appeler cela "serious" au regard du peu d'effet et d'efficacité de frappe que l'on a.


J'osais pas trop vous le dire, mais je suis assez d'accord. Quoi que c'est pas l'appellation serious qui dérange, mais plutôt que ça fait plusieurs mois que vous recouvrez des pages et des pages de théories probablement intéressantes, mais en pratique pas grand chose ne change. Ca faisait plus d'un mois que je n'étais pas venu en serious (IRL chargée +files d'attentes +temps de jeu très limité...), et pourtant mardi passé je ne me suis pas senti perdu du tout. On balance des explosions dans les zones, on reste packés, on essaie de lire les mouvements des ennemis mais ça s'arrête plutôt là.

Je pense pas que ce soit du mauvais skill de votre part, mais juste que le 3w favorise la quantité sur la qualité. On a encore des progrès à faire, c'est certain, mais pas le genre de progrès qu'on peut travailler lors de soirée de présence imposée, ou on irait sur une map pve pour s'entrainer aux mouvements de groupe. Mon ordi se fait vieux, et lors de grosses bastons ou je descend a 10 fps et que ça lag un peu, c'est juste impossible pour moi de contrôler mon perso de manière suffisament fine. Donc je tape un peu dans le tas, j'essaie d'aller a gauche ou a droite pour éviter le bus d'en face et de rester le plus proche du commander et c'est tout. Je vais pas investir dans un nouvel ordi pour pouvoir augmenter mon framerate et mon niveau de jeu, sinon je serai chez WL, pas chez CPC. 

Tout ça pour dire que les soirées imposées semi-fermées, c'est à mon avis pas la solution. Ca va encore réduire l'effectif total des CPC présents, et ça c'est juste la mort. Le vrai problème, comme soulevé plus haut, c'est l'effectif.




> J'aime assez la proposition d'Arkane, on se regroupe dans un petit truc avec les AxG et autres, on tag quand on est en RvR.


Je pense que c'est une tres bonne idée, a condition de tager uniquement lorsqu'on est en RvR ou en file. C'est un bon moyen d'augmenter le pool de joueurs tout en préservant l'esprit propre à chaque guilde en dehors des sessions 3W. Ca permet aussi d'avoir une idée clair des forces en présence, puisque les gens connectés dans cette guilde seront forçément dispo pour le raid de ladite guilde. S'ils veulent faire du 3W en suivant le bus ils restent dans leurs guilde mère respective.

----------


## Ptit gras

Pour le coup ça empêcherait tout recrutement hors des guildes déjà contactées pour grouper avec nous, puisqu'on ne prendrait le tag du raid que pendant le raid. On va pas recruter 6 mecs pour qu'ils soient dans une guilde morte hormis mardi/mercredi de 21h à 23h. Et donc on resterait sur l'effectif cpc+axg+ds+irw au grand maximum, soit 16 personnes avant le patch et environ la moitié depuis en effectif réel constaté en jeu plutôt que sur le papier.

Bof  ::(: 

Pour ce qui est de l'influence je vois même pas à quel moment ça serait un problème, mais comme dit plus haut 



> je suis sûr qu'ils seraient largement minoritaires
> 			
> 		
> 
> Et très bruyants

----------


## Arkane Derian

> Pour le coup ça empêcherait tout recrutement hors des guildes déjà contactées pour grouper avec nous,


Je ne vois pas en quoi. Encore une fois, tu penses en monoguilde. On n'empêcherait pas les nouveaux joueurs de faire parti d'autres guildes (l'inverse serait assez gonflé de notre part alors qu'on tag CPC). Sans compter qu'on est un certain nombre à aller en WvW beaucoup plus souvent que les mardis et mercredi soir (et donc on tagguerait plus souvent dans la nouvelle guilde). Si on fixe comme seule obligation : tag les soirs de raids, ça nous ouvre au contraire un large éventail de joueurs.

Dans les faits, ça ne fait que donner une structure à ce qu'on est déjà en train de faire avec les AxG.

J'ai pas mal parcouru les posts de recrutement des guildes GC, ce qui m'a arrêté quasiment à chaque fois, c'est justement l'obligation de faire parti d'une guilde unique. Et je pense que je suis loin d'être le seul. Ca ne m'étonne pas qu'elles aient du mal à recruter en restant aussi bornée là-dessus. Le multi-guildage, c'est pas un gros mot et ça n'empêche absolument pas de créer des liens avec les membres des différentes guildes auxquelles on appartient.

----------


## silence

> Une grosse partie de la guilde rigole en songeant aux efforts qui sont faits ici. Vous le savez ?


J'emmerde cordialement cette partie de la guilde. Je serai très heureux de continuer à accueillir des CPC autour d'un cœur serious, les deux n'étant absolument pas contradictoires tant que ce cœur dispose d'une base viable et constante. Sinon nous reviendrons rapidement aux cinq CPC se battant en duel au spawn, le niveau ne progressera pas, les réguliers se lasseront, les joueurs épisodiques ne reviendront plus.




> Quoi que c'est pas l'appellation serious qui dérange, mais plutôt que ça fait plusieurs mois que vous recouvrez des pages et des pages de théories probablement intéressantes, mais en pratique pas grand chose ne change.


Je crois que vous ne vous rendez pas compte que nous ne rivaliserons jamais avec les bus T1 à moins de devenir aussi blob qu'eux ou de justement essayer un jour de mettre en œuvre ces idées que nous avons pu développer. Ce que nous faisons actuellement est du niveau d'un bus Pu avec quelques coutumes de jeu, une discipline légèrement plus importante mais sans nombre suffisant ni au contraire de réel travail d'une strat pour compenser.




> J'aime assez la proposition d'Arkane, on se regroupe dans un petit truc avec les AxG et autres, on tag quand on est en RvR.


Qu'est ce que cela changera à notre problème d'effectif ou de coordination ? Cela présente de nombreux avantages pour éviter le drama et faire notre soupe à part et, en fait, avoir la possibilité de recruter. Cela ne changera rien au problème en jeu, à moins fusionner avec de nombreuses petites guildes - rappelez vous over. Et dans le cas contraire nous serons toujours trop peux nombreux à être présents en même temps sans coordination supplémentaire pour compenser. 

Je suis ouvert à toute proposition et suis prêt à m'investir pour qu'une idée concrète et proche se mette en place mais la seule qui permet de faire vivre l'idée d'un serious CPC est que chacun personnellement s'en donne les moyens. Sinon nous nous diluerons dans un bus des petites guildes vizunah. L'idée peut peut être apporter le nombre, je doute qu'elle soit viable à long terme.

----------


## Ptit gras

> Je ne vois pas en quoi. Encore une fois, tu penses en monoguilde. On n'empêcherait pas les nouveaux joueurs de faire parti d'autres guildes (l'inverse serait assez gonflé de notre part alors qu'on tag CPC). Sans compter qu'on est un certain nombre à aller en WvW beaucoup plus souvent que les mardis et mercredi soir (et donc on tagguerait plus souvent dans la nouvelle guilde). Si on fixe comme seule obligation : tag les soirs de raids, ça nous ouvre au contraire un large éventail de joueurs.
> 
> Dans les faits, ça ne fait que donner une structure à ce qu'on est déjà en train de faire avec les AxG.
> 
> J'ai pas mal parcouru les posts de recrutement des guildes GC, ce qui m'a arrêté quasiment à chaque fois, c'est justement l'obligation de faire parti d'une guilde unique. Et je pense que je suis loin d'être le seul. Ca ne m'étonne pas qu'elles aient du mal à recruter en restant aussi bornée là-dessus. Le multi-guildage, c'est pas un gros mot et ça n'empêche absolument pas de créer des liens avec les membres des différentes guildes auxquelles on appartient.


C'est exactement la structure VSS dans ce cas là. C'est parti d'un regroupement de mecs pas assez nombreux dans leur coin, et ça fini en guilde à part entière avec tous les inconvénients habituels à terme (pas de multitag par exemple).
Recruter des gens hors CPC et ne pas les laisser seuls c'est créer tout un espace pour eux et nous : un vocal, un forum,... Sans quoi on reste le bus PU avec un motto "venez comme vous êtes".
A la base c'est ce à quoi sert CPC. Créer un CPC-bis à côté de CPC et y intégrer des extérieurs qui viendront en mode pseudo CPC ça nous mènera aux même conclusions que CPC selon moi.

----------


## Odrhann

Division par 0.

 ::trollface:: 

---------- Post added at 14h14 ---------- Previous post was at 14h05 ----------




> Je crois que vous ne vous rendez pas compte que nous ne rivaliserons jamais avec les bus T1 à moins de devenir aussi blob qu'eux ou de justement essayer un jour de mettre en œuvre ces idées que nous avons pu développer.


This. L'idée d'un raid régulier n'est pas l'idée de créer un blob régulier. Je pense aussi que la masse optimale c'est un roaster de 30 personnes pour taper dans un groupe de 20 à 25 joueurs disponibles en prime. Après, ça c'est un problème de ressources humaines.

Or, pour parler serious, il y a pas mal d'autres facettes. Je trouve nos leads pas mauvais, plutôt didactiques (en tout cas, ça va en s'améliorant n'en déplaise à d'autres), mais je songe sérieusement qu'il faut qu'on travaille un cookbook tactique. (D'ailleurs, avec les maps que j'ai linké plus tôt sur le topic Theorycraft, je commence à dégager les zones de combats en plaines des zones de défilés, de répertorier les avantages et les noeuds du terrains.)

Il faut qu'on capitalise une vraie connaissance du terrain.

---------- Post added at 14h24 ---------- Previous post was at 14h14 ----------

J’espère que tout le monde à jeter un oeil sur le guide d'Abar. J'ai conscience qu'il n'est pas à destination de GW2, mais il donne une direction théorique très correcte de ce que doit être une rencontre entre deux bus.

Ce qui m'amène à dire qu'il nous faut entre 30/70 à 50/50 de lourds (pour arrêter et temporiser le bus adverse) et de classes d'AoE (Ranger/Elé---) pour asséner les plus gros dégâts (et ces classes là ne sont JAMAIS dans le combat, sont plus mobiles, prennent position en hauteur.)


Je divague, division par 0 à nouveau.  ::lol::

----------


## Arkane Derian

Une éventuelle solution : Les Meta font une grosse phase de recrutement

Je retiens notamment :




> - La possibilité d’avoir du multi-guildage pour garder un lien avec les copains/famille ou une team sPVP, mais l’obligation de porter le tag META en McM
> 
> - Nous acceptons les groupes de joueurs


Et leurs jours de raids sont identiques aux nôtres (avec le dimanche en plus).

----------


## Odrhann

Je suis dubitatif. Mais ce sont des joueurs que l'on "connaît".

----------


## Charmide

Les Meta sont philosophiquement assez proche de nous, on va dire. 
Je suis aussi dubitatif sur l'association avec une grosse guilde, mais ça se discute, surtout que y'a plein de modalités possibles.
J'en profite pour signaler que je pourrais pas vraiment le faire, discuter, cette semaine, vu que je suis en voyage loin de chez moi, impossibilité bien dommage, mais je suis quand même  :;):

----------


## Drlecteur

Je ne participe malheureusement pas au Serious, pour des raisons de dispo, mais j'ai l'impression que vous vous cassez la tête. 

Oui, la solution d'une guilde [d'une plateforme, plutôt] afin de réunir des joueurs voulant pratiquer un 3w plus "serious" est une excellente idée.
Oui, il faudra maintenir une activité "minimale" afin de ne pas pénaliser les guildes principales [mais le 3w étant déjà une activité minoritaire et de toute façon, rare que vous participiez a la vie de la guilde: en 3w, vous êtes trop focus...]
Oui, ça ressemble sur le principe a la guilde CPC, sauf que y'a un problème de taille évidant. Là, vous êtes tranquille: pouvoir recruter qui vous voulez sans vous souciez de la limite de 500.

Vous avez la chance d'avoir un peu de "vécu" en 3w, des leads efficaces et TRÈS motives: pas besoin de plus pour créer la plateforme que vous désirez. 

J'ai loupé des problématiques ?

----------


## Forza Limouzi

> des leads efficaces et TRÈS motives: pas besoin de plus pour créer la plateforme que vous désirez.


Pas compris, tu penses à qui là?

----------


## Drlecteur

Pour les leads: Je parle de ceux qui s'impliquent fortement dans le serious, essaye de trouver des solutions pour le faire vivre et qui savent lead ? 
Certains ont manifestement l'envie de faire un truc de plus grande échelle que les 10 mecs que vous réussissez a rameuter, vous êtes motivés a priori pour tenter des trucs, vous avez de bon leads, je vois pas trop ce qui vous retient en fait...

----------


## Lanilor

> Une éventuelle solution : Les Meta font une grosse phase de recrutement
> 
> Je retiens notamment :
> 
> 
> 
> Et leurs jours de raids sont identiques aux nôtres (avec le dimanche en plus).


Une annonce de recrutement publiée un 1er avril c'est pas fiable  ::ninja::

----------


## Zepolak

Je pense que drlecteur a des paroles sages.

Faut identifier le souci principal, et ne se pré-occuper que de lui.

C'est quoi ? Effectifs.

Ok. Alors on prend toutes les méthodes pour augmenter le nombre de joueurs, et plutôt que de débattre lesquels sont les meilleurs, on se jette à l'eau.

Créer une guilde annexe qui permet d'escamoter la question du recrutement chez CPC ? Go ! (La seule vraie question est : est-ce qu'on lui donne une connotation 'CPC' forte qui pourrait favoriser le recrutement, ou suffisamment neutre pour la proposer aussi aux autres petites guildes qui bossent déjà avec nous au niveau de GC ?)

Faire comprendre aux CPC qu'on va avoir besoin d'un petit mois (ou deux) avec une base _fixe_ de joueur pour faire le moteur de l'initiative ? Gogo !

Arrêter de parler de "serious" histoire d'arrêter de faire peur aux CPC qui veulent faire du RvR sans se prendre la tête et qu'une telle appelation effraie ? (Tout le monde a envie d'être utile. Un novice ne demande que ça, des conseils, un build, des propositions, des explications...)

On a juste besoin de lancer un cercle vertueux. C'est le plus difficile, mais c'est "que" ça. On a déjà tellement de trucs autour (des joueurs intelligents & compétents, des joueurs qui ont des connaissances, des joueurs qui ont des idées, des joueurs qui savent diriger, des gens motivés, une structure (GC) qui invite au développement et promeut l'entraide & la coordination). Tout le reste c'est du détail. Comme le dit drlecteur, y a la base d'un raid déjà.

Hésitez pas à sortir 1-2 tags commandants de plus pour CPC ; avec Charmide & moi temporairement absent, c'est problématique. Hors, y a rien de plus facile pour recruter que d'être commandants vizuniens (pour peu qu'on soit sympa & efficace). Demandez à Caf, l'aurait pu intégrer pleins de nouveaux à l'époque.

(Quant à moi, je change d'opérateur aujourd'hui, mon ticket incident chez Free a pas bougé, je les emmerde).

----------


## Caf

C'est vrai qu'à un moment ou on était pas mal présent sur le ts Vizunah, suite à l'obtention successif des tomes de Charmide, moi, Panda j'avais très souvent des demandes pour intégrer les CPC en RvR... A chaque fois je ne donnais pas de réponse positive du fait du statut un peu spécial de CPC.

Si le statut change et devient un peu plus ouvert, peut-être que cela réglerait quelques soucis.  :;):

----------


## Ptit gras

S'il nous faut une base fixe de joueurs, mais aussi ne pas parler de serious pour pas effrayer, on tourne en rond.

Pour ta première proposition, j'attendrais ton retour parmi nous pour en débattre  ::):

----------


## Forza Limouzi

Ahah je l'ai dis dès la première page de ce topic que ce truc serious était une erreur, on aurait dû se contenter de faire deux soirées "event 3W" dans la semaine comme font les autres guildes dont la seule contrainte aurait été d'écouter et suivre les instructions du lead.
Les gens possiblement intéressés par du 3W occasionnel ont dû finir de déserter quand on a commencé à évoquer ici de la présence et des builds obligatoires pour participer.

Quand on voit ce qu'arrivent à faire des leads comme Ryuuji, Oxi ou Troma avec des random PUs sous TS, on s'aperçoit que finalement les composantes et les builds du groupe ont assez peu d'importance par rapport aux choix tactiques des leads à partir du moment où les personnes du groupe sont réceptives et réactives.

Malheureusement je pense qu'il sera compliqué de relancer la machine, comme dis Zepo, notre présence commandante sur le TS Vizuh est devenue quasi nulle et la plupart des guildes GC actives cherchent aussi à recruter. On ne sera jamais plus 60 comme à la grande époque reset mais cela doit pas nous empêcher de repartir sur des bases plus modestes en faisant du roaming/ninja attaque en petit groupe sans prétention pour continuer à s'amuser entre CPC.

----------


## Ptit gras

Il y a une différence énorme entre un raid opti et le bus PU, les choix des builds et synergies sont hyper importants. Je te conseille d'essayer de t'incruster chez WL un soir pour voir la différence avec le lead PU  ::o:

----------


## Tygra

Autant la présence ça a pu être évoqué par certains autant les builds obligatoires : jamais !
On a volontairement fait très attention à ce point, ce sont des conseils, des orientations, des suggestions, mais jamais personne ne se retrouvera le couteau sous la gorge pour un build.

Je suis d'avis similaire à Zepo, il faut qu'on arrête avec le terme de serious et qu'on communique plus sur la motivation de faire du 3w, même si ça doit être en mode "venez comme vous êtes". Ça ne nous empêchera pas de proposer les templates pour optimiser notre synergie et d'orienter vers ceux-ci les joueurs qui le veulent. Les builds sont aussi modifiables à la volée en jeu et donc si le commander demande que les envout prennent le mur de fufu et les gardiens le marteau (et explique le pourquoi), ils le feront plus volontairement que si c'est demandé sur le papier.

Pour la structure, je pense qu'un regroupement dans une guilde annexe avec nos amis en sous effectif + nouvelles recrues (qui connaitront le statut spécial de ce groupe, ie basé sur le multiguildage) est un bon début. Si ça marche pas, on envisagera l'étape suivante.

Peut être faudrait-il en parler tous ensemble sur le mumble, avec les AxG et les autres ?

----------


## Zepolak

Toujours est-il que mon opinion est la suivante : vous avez pleins d'idées, mettez-les en oeuvre. 

Avancer dans la meilleure direction, c'est idéale, mais avancer tout court, c'est déjà pas mal & on peut toujours peaufiner la direction. Y a plein d'initiatives qui semblaient mort-nées qui ont fini par donner des fruits (rien que NUIT tiens) donc faut surtout pas hésiter. Il en ressortira toujours quelque chose !

----------


## purEcontact

J'ai essayé et on a vu le résultat  ::trollface:: .

----------


## Zepolak

> J'ai essayé et on a vu le résultat .


Non pure, ce n'est pas ce que j'avais vu, mais tu es libre de lancer des initiatives. 

Par initiative, j'entends deux choses :
 - des actes
 - l'absence de débat de type "ça sert à rien de faire ça"

En attendant, ton post "j'ai essayé et on a vu le résultat" n'est pas quelque chose de constructif à mon avis. Ça encourage à rien faire.

Si la majorité des joueurs intéressés par le RvR quittent la guilde, je sais comment elle finira. Probablement comme celle de GW1. C'est donc dans ton intérêt aussi qu'on réussisse. :P

----------


## purEcontact

Ça fait 5 mois que la soirée serious brasse de l'air.
Au bout d'un moment, faut arrêter de se voiler la face.

On parle de créer ou de rejoindre une guilde annexe ? Soit.
Je suis sûr que d'ici un mois, rien ne sera fait. 

Pourquoi ? Parce qu'on est chez CPC.
Quand il faut critiquer / lancer des idées, y'a du monde. 
Quand il faut les appliquer ? Plus personne.

Le problème des soirées 3w est le même que celui des autres évènements : l'organisation.
Pourquoi  un random canard irait à cet event ? 
C'est quoi la plus-value de cet event par rapport à quelque chose que j'organise dans mon coin, au pied levé ?

----------


## Forza Limouzi

> Il y a une différence énorme entre un raid opti et le bus PU, les choix des builds et synergies sont hyper importants. Je te conseille d'essayer de t'incruster chez WL un soir pour voir la différence avec le lead PU


Oui sur du combat frontal et en nombre important, après le bus PU a ses "arguments" aussi pour pouvoir combattre à sa manière. Je me rappelle Troma qui avait divisé son bus pour qu'une partie puisse pull et faire courir le blob adverse tout en évitant de l'affronter pendant que l'autre partie était en train de ninja un fort (garni de mémoire) comme quoi la fuite parfois peut aussi être une stratégie comme une autre.  ::P: 

L'exemple parfait étant RG qui a été quasi totalement inefficace pendant longtemps en terme de stratégie map alors qu'ils roulaient sur tout le monde pour ce qui est des affrontements directs.

On est pas dans une arène, tactiquement en 3W, savoir entamer un combat dans une position avantageuse est tout aussi important que le contenu du groupe.

----------


## Tygra

> C'est quoi la plus-value de cet event par rapport à quelque chose que j'organise dans mon coin, au pied levé ?


Il y en a une c'est toi qui lead, l'autre c'est Vaaahn !  ::trollface:: 

Sinon, bien d'accord avec Zepo, il faut qu'on avance, c'est pour ça que je propose qu'on en parle sur mumble entre gens intéressés (parce qu'on prend pas les décisions à 3).

----------


## Odrhann

On peut créer cette guilde annexe aujourd'hui. Ou demain même.

Il faut en définir le statut : 

s'agit-il d'une guilde à part entière ? Ne qualifions-nous pas cela plutôt de Raid ?

Quel état d'esprit, j'entends quelle identité ? Affirmer qu'il s'agit de CPC ou établir du neuf ?

Et puis surtout, le nom, et l'emblème  ::trollface:: 


Pour préciser mon opinion, je pense qu'il ne s'agirait pas d'une guilde stricto sensu mais d'un Raid à taguer en RvR.
Je pense qu'il faut préciser la volonté de jouer en synergie sans obligations, c'est à dire promouvoir des builds complémentaires, etc...
Je pense qu'il faut encourager les joueurs à l'autonomie tactique : connaissance du terrain, groupuscule de frappe, de kitting -> conscience collective du Raid etc...


Le changement, c'est maintenant. Organisons une réunion ce soir sur mumble (ça tombe bien, c'est LE soir.).

----------


## purEcontact

> Sinon, bien d'accord avec Zepo, il faut qu'on avance, c'est pour ça que je propose qu'on en parle sur mumble entre gens intéressés (parce qu'on prend pas les décisions à 3).


Pour avancer, vous continuez à discuter ? On voit l'évolution !
Vaaahn a pris sa décision seul quand il a fallu organiser son event.
Maxi idem pour la soirée de dimanche dernier.
Le calendrier vient pas d'une discussion entre 30 membres. Un canard voulait le faire, j'ai pris les devant sur l'organisation et skiant sur le calendrier (on était donc 3).

Vous avez une idée d'orientation pour la soirée ? Bah vous prenez les reines de la soirée en imposant votre vision des choses.
Des trucs vont sortir -en bien et en mal- : vous gardez le bien et vous foutez le mal de coté.
La soirée suivante, qqn d'autre prend les devants, on debrief et on recommence jusqu'à ce que la soirée convienne à tout le monde.

Bref, moins de blabla plus de prise de responsabilité.

----------


## Odrhann

Là PurE je pose une remarque toute simple, enculage de mouche et tralala :

Faire émerger un consensus ça prend du temps. C'est le principe démocratique, que beaucoup emmerdent - mais bon.

----------


## Caf

> J'ai essayé et on a vu le résultat .





> Signature :* Interdit de troll (sarcasme ou second degrés) depuis février 2013.*


 ::happy2::

----------


## purEcontact

Il y a 2 façons de faire : 
- Démocratiquement : ça prends beaucoup de temps, on s'embourbe dans des débats sans fin et on essaie de contenter tout le monde.
- Nazisme / Tropico : on a un résultat immédiat qui contient des kwaks parce que tout le monde n'a pas la meme vision d'un event.

Plusieurs mois de démocratie et ça continue de débattre.
Testez le nazisme pendant une semaine, ça peut etre une solution.

----------


## Tygra

T'en fais pas pure, ça va pas trainer un mois non plus, créer une guilde c'est 3 clics.

C'est juste que, à ma connaissance, les joueurs un peu motivés par le 3w ont toujours été partisan d'une bonne discussion avant de prendre la décision finale et que le forum est vraiment pas un endroit pratique pour faire avancer les choses.
Réunion (ce soir?) et on en parle plus.

Si Vaaahn, Zepo, Gras ou autres avaient créé leur guilde de leur côté, personne aurait ralé.
Maintenant, moi, qui ait environ zero légitimité, parce que je lead pas, parce que je suis pas hyper impliqué en ce moment, parce que j'ai pas les relations dans GC (parce qu'on me connait pas en fait), je vais pas aller faire ma sauce dans mon coin. Par respect pour les autres qui ont donné plus que moi.

Sinon, tout pareil Odrhann.

----------


## Zepolak

+1 pour l'identité de "raid" pour la guilde annexe. 

Si dans la forme les propos de Pure sont dérangeants, dans le fond, l'idée est la même que la mienne - je retiens notamment cette phrase :

"Tropico Canard : on a un résultat immédiat qui contient des kwaks parce que tout le monde n'a pas la meme vision d'un event."

Ça permet d'avancer pour la suite. Bref, que ce soit Odrhann, Arkane qui a proposé l'idée ou un autre, c'est une idée, on la teste, faut pas hésiter  ::): 

---------- Post added at 14h47 ---------- Previous post was at 14h42 ----------




> Si Vaaahn, Zepo, Gras ou autres avaient créé leur guilde de leur côté, personne aurait ralé.
> Maintenant, moi, qui ait environ zero légitimité, parce que je lead pas, parce que je suis pas hyper impliqué en ce moment, parce que j'ai pas les relations dans GC (parce qu'on me connait pas en fait), je vais pas aller faire ma sauce dans mon coin. Par respect pour les autres qui ont donné plus que moi.


Non mais j'étais un canard tout ce qu'il y a de lambda y a quelques grosses semaines, c'est pas parce que je suis devenu animateur ou orange que ça change quelque chose.

Y a pas d'humilité mal placée là, c'est juste qu'on est des canards, on s'en branle complet de la "légitimité". On a tous des égos surdéveloppés de toute façon.  ::trollface::

----------


## purEcontact

Y'a une espèce d'aura sur la création d'event / de la prise d'initiative qui fait peur.
"J'ai pas le titre donc je peux pas le faire". 
Non. 

Si ça vous ennui de n'avoir aucune légitimité parce que vous avez pas le rang "gros bill", y'a jamais eu de soucis de ce coté là : on vous le file.
Y'a que le titre d'animateur qu'on doit garder "clair" pour savoir à qui se référer en cas de problèmes.

La légitimité pour faire un event, elle s'obtient en faisant des events.
C'est ce qui s'est passé pour les commandants cpc : zepo / caf / charmide ont pas attendu le tome pour leader les bus CPC.

----------


## Jingliat

une discussion sur mumble ne peut faire que tu bien aussi, déjà ca implique les joueurs, ça soude ou ressoude les liens entre membres et surtout c'est démocratique, ça évite de faire passé x ou y pour un gros dictateur.

à ce soir  ::):

----------


## purEcontact

Du moment où y'a une décision prise et appliquée en dur dans la foulée, oui c'est bénéfique.
Si c'est pour discuter de la pluie et du beau temps en 3W (comme la dernière réunion), ça rime à rien.

----------


## Zepolak

Je serais pas là ce soir, forcément, mais partez du principe que vous avez mon accord de principe pour tout ce qui fait avancer, tant que que ça préserve CPC (au moins dans un premier temps, je pense qu'on a encore largement les ressources pour éviter de s'exiler dans une autre structure plus importante en RvR voire contruire/reconstruire !).

----------


## Tygra

> Y'a une espèce d'aura sur la création d'event / de la prise d'initiative qui fait peur.
> "J'ai pas le titre donc je peux pas le faire". 
> Non.


Je te le fais en clair parce que tu as pas l'air de comprendre : j'en ai absolument rien à faire du titre ou pas. 
Je n'ai pas non plus peur de créer des events ou de prendre des initiatives.
Ce n'est pas parce que certaines personnes ont un titre et organisent que je fais un complexe d'infériorité.

Là, ça touche à la structure de CPC et ça affecte un groupe non-négligeable de canards, une quinzaine au moins. Par respect, je ne vais pas lancer les choses.
Mais ne te méprends pas, le respect il est pour les joueurs, pas pour les animateurs (dans le sens "pas plus pour les animateurs que pour les autres").

Prends l'habitude de lire les messages jusqu'au bout, et n'y applique pas ton filtre personnel, on gagnera tous du temps et du drama !  :;):

----------


## Drlecteur

OhMonDieu on me prend en considération  :B): 

J'aimerais aussi faire un point sur vos méthodes de "décision":
Vous débattez, vous prenez des "décisions", vous ré-débattez de ces mêmes idées, recommencez.

La où y'a une faiblesse [et j'avais déjà dis ça au sujet de vos "mécanisme" de combat] c'est que y'a jamais de recap/FaQ/compte-rendu(appelez ça comme vous voulez).
Au moment où vous décidez d'un truc [création d'une guilde par ex] un personnage motivé et dévoué devrai tenir a jour une page, avec les décisions prise, celles en discutions, les bases de la construction du projet.(ça veux pas dire que c'est dans le marbre, mais on peux avoir immédiatement connaissance du projet et de son avancement) 

Je conviens que le forum CpC est pas vraiment adapté a ce type d'organisation, mais perso, je me perds dans vos débats, et vous vous perdez aussi, j'ai l'impression. 
Ça se rapproche plus ou moins de l'organisation qu'Arkane avait mis en place au début: Chacun apporte sa pierre a un édifice qu'on peux apprécier d'un coups d’œil sur la première page du topic.

----------


## purEcontact

Bien.
Sinon, question en vrac auquel il faudrait répondre (de manière détaillée) :

*La soirée serious, c'est quoi ?*
Une soirée où on joue les points.
Une soirée où on améliore les combats de plaines.
Une soirée où "...".

*Qu'est-ce que m'apporte cette soirée ? (Que suis-je en droit d'attendre ?)*
Une possibilité d'améliorer mon e-penis / skill personnel.
Une possibilité d'améliorer ma façon de jouer en groupe.
Un moment convivial de détente où je peux jouer en groupe.

*Je n'y connais rien au 3W, puis-je rejoindre cette soirée ?*
Oui, c'est ouvert à tout le monde.
Non, c'est semi-ouvert : tu dois faire quelques soirées le vendredi avec nous pour connaitre la base, ensuite on te prendra.
Non, la soirée se fait sur recrutement uniquement.

*Je connais les mécaniques du 3W (engin de siège / ravitaillement / calcul des points), mais je ne suis pas un stratège, je peux venir ?*
Evidemment, tu ne pourras que progresser sur ce plan grâce à cette soirée !
Oui, mais suis le mouvement et ne pose pas de questions.
Non, tu dois connaître les mécaniques et les enjeux stratégiques de chaque mouvement.

*Comment ça se passe ? (soirée type)*
Il faut tagger avant 20h pour être sûr d'être là à 21h.
On suit un leader stratégique (map) et un leader tactique (combat).

Vous vous mettez tous d'accord sur les réponses à apporter à ces questions et vous mettez ça en première page.
Il y a une soirée mumble ce soir, je vous conseil fortement d'en débattre et *de donner une réponse ferme à ces questions dès demain* : ça fait 4 mois qu'on est dans le flou sur ces questions là et ça a un impact sur l'effectif (entrant) de la soirée.

_NB : les réponses, je les connais ou du moins, j'ai ma version donc partez du principe que vous répondez aux questions d'un canard lambda, pas des miennes._

----------


## Tygra

Merci pour la liste des questions, ça fera effectivement avancer les choses.
Je devrais être là ce soir et je les poserai (si personne d'autre prend l'animation de la réunion).

@Drlecteur : on essaye de faire des debriefs en fin de soirée, mais il est vrai qu'il n'y a pas eu de trace depuis un moment.
Pour moi ça devra faire partie de la refonte de notre modèle, il faudra s'assigner des rôles, hiérarchiser un petit peu le truc si on veut avancer de manière stable.

Quelqu'un prévient les AxG et autres petites structures qui jouent avec nous occasionnellement de notre petite réunion de ce soir, si réunion il y a (c'est un peu décidé aujourd'hui pour aujourd'hui quand même, j'en conviens) ? Je n'ai pas les contacts.

----------


## Charmide

Prévoyez ça quelques jours à l'avance quand même, histoire qu'on ait un maximum de monde. 
Quelque que soit ce qu'on décide de faire, c'est comme l'a expliqué Tygra une décision majeure et lourde pour la suite et pas mal de monde. 
Bref, passez pas d'un trop timide débat d'attention à une décision trop hâtive  :;): 
(et je dis pas ça juste parce que j'aimerais bien être rentré pour en parler avant celle-ci  ::ninja:: )




> Ça fait 5 mois que la soirée serious brasse de l'air.
> Au bout d'un moment, faut arrêter de se voiler la face.
> 
> On parle de créer ou de rejoindre une guilde annexe ? Soit.
> Je suis sûr que d'ici un mois, rien ne sera fait. 
> 
> Pourquoi ? Parce qu'on est chez CPC.
> Quand il faut critiquer / lancer des idées, y'a du monde. 
> Quand il faut les appliquer ? Plus personne.
> ...


T'as une petite tendance à l'hyperbole, et à voir ce que tu n'aimes pas même si c'est pas le cas, quand même. 
Ça doit être ça le "filtre personnel". 

Le serious a déjà apporter des choses significatifs. Dont des bons moments. 
Bouger et se buffer, ça peut sembler évident maintenant, mais avant on ne le faisait pas ou trop rarement
Les questions qu'on se pose maintenant sont naturelles, récemment émergées, et due d'une part à la baisse d'effectif que toute la guilde connaît (mais y'a qu'en W3 qu'on doit être 20 par soir, du coup..), ensuite par la volonté d'aller encore plus loin qui fait émerger de nouvelles problématiques. 
C'est pas une histoire de "se voiler la face" parce qu'en fait "on brasse du vent" depuis le début, ou un problème fondamental "d'organisation".

----------


## purEcontact

Alors, avant toute chose, je tiens à préciser qu'il n'y avait qu'une douzaine de joueurs ce soir pour répondre aux questions "de base".
Les leaders n'étant pas là, il est évident que la retranscription qui va suivre est amené à changer.
Il faudra prévoir une autre soirée avec -si possible- tout les leaders pour confirmer ce qui a été dit.

La première chose : le nom de "serious" dérange, trop pédant.
Pour la retranscription, je parlerai de "Raid RvR"

*__________________________________________*

*Qu'est-ce qu'un Raid RvR ?*
Le Raid RvR est constitué dans une optique d'optimisation des points au niveau du serveur.
Il ne s'agit pas de faire son exploration 100% ou de poursuivre un joueur qui vous a taunt.

Il est possible d'avoir le sentiment de servir de chair à canon, de ne pas comprendre pourquoi tel ou tel mouvement est effectué.
Dans ces phases de jeu là, il faut penser au fait que l'action se fait pour le serveur et non pas pour son estime personnel.

Il ne faut pas perdre de vue que c'est une soirée au service du serveur.

__________________________________________
*Pourquoi rejoindre le Raid RvR ?*
Il s'agit d'une soirée permettant d'améliorer sa capacité à jouer en synergie avec une squad sous la tutelle de leaders.
Vous pourrez tester vos builds afin de trouver votre place à l'intérieur d'une squad.

La soirée dispose d'un rassemblement de canards plus important qu'un groupe fait sur le pouce et l'impact de vos actions est plus important sur le terrain qu'en pick up.

Bien évidemment, on conserve l'esprit canard !  :;): 

__________________________________________
*A qui est adressé le Raid RvR ?*
Tout le monde est le bienvenu.
Au besoin, on prendra le temps de faire la pédagogie nécessaire pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas bien le 3W.
Cependant, on demande aux canards qui souhaitent intégrer ce Raid RvR de rester concentrer : vous êtes là pour servir le serveur, pas pour partir après un papillon !  ::P: 

__________________________________________
*Comment se déroule une soirée type ?*
Il est recommandé de rentrer en RvR le plus tôt possible.
A partir de 20h , les joueurs déjà présent à l'intérieur du monde se regroupent.
A la manière d'un "Warm Up" dans les FPS, ils jouent ensemble soit en faisant du roaming, soit en se greffant à un bus pick up, c'est à leur convenance.

Cependant, à partir d'un certains nombre de joueurs (10 joueurs env.) présent sur la carte, on se retrouve au spawn et on s'organise.

On défini le(ou les) leader(s) de la soirée.
Les groupes sont reformés à la convenance du lead.
Il en profite pour établir les raisons pour lesquels il peut être interrompu pendant qu'il parle.

Note à ce propos : le leader doit pouvoir avoir les idées claires sur ce qu'il se passe lorsqu'il lead. 
En étant dans un fond sonore avec des personnes qui donnent des informations ou qui le remette en question pendant qu'il parle, il ne peut prendre de bonnes décisions.
C'est pourquoi, il définira lui même les raisons pour lesquels les joueurs peuvent l'interrompre : informations de scout erronées, mouvement ennemi détecté, etc...

Cela ne veut pas dire qu'il est le seul à parler durant la soirée mais qu'il faudra attendre un moment de calme (un repack par exemple) avant de pouvoir faire toutes remarques concernant l'action qui vient de se passer.

Une fois la formation du groupe, la définition du leader et de ses directives effectués, la soirée se déroule de manière simple : le leader donne une instruction, il suffit de suivre.

A 23h, la soirée s'achève.

*__________________________________________*

Ce texte est donc la retranscription de la discussion de ce soir.
Je rappel qu'elle a un caractère provisoire du fait de l'absence de certains joueurs récurrent et de l'annonce tardive du débat.

Cette séance était -pour moi- l'occasion de réunir les informations nécessaires à l'insertion d' "effectif entrant".

*Concernant les joueurs souhaitant s'impliquer :*

Prenez le temps de faire une liste de questions avec -si possible- un fil conducteur.
La question de l'obligation de présence ou de la structuration du Raid RvR par rapport à la guilde a été soulevé mais par manque de temps et d'effectif, nous n'y avons pas répondu.

Si quelque chose vous ennui concernant la formule actuelle de la soirée Raid RvR, si vous souhaitez apporter quelque chose ou si vous ne comprenez la façon dont se déroule la soirée : posez les questions !

*Pour les joueurs extérieurs :*

Si vous n'êtes jamais venu malgré votre intérêt pour le RvR, prenez le temps d'expliquer pourquoi.
Si vous êtes venu et que quelque chose ne vous a pas plu, prenez aussi le temps d'expliquer ce qui -selon vous-, ne va pas.

----------


## Zepolak

Merci pour cette retranscription Pure !

----------


## Tygra

Merci pure !
Comme dit hier soir, on va attendre le maximum de retours, que ce soit des gens impliqués en 3W ou pas, mais on va pas laisser trainer trop longtemps non plus, c'est probablement notre dernière chance de sauver les raids CPC.

----------


## purEcontact

Je serais vous, je planifierais une soirée "L'avenir du raid CPC" dès mercredi prochain.
Ça laisse une semaine pour faire passer l'info et penser aux questions qui vous turlupine.
Un conseil cependant, centrez vous bien sur un sujet/fil conducteur : vous avez tendance à partir dans du theorycraft.
(Je dis pas que c'est bien ou mal mais que c'est pas le sujet prioritaire).

Je vous propose de vous pencher sur le coté organisation :
- obligation de présence (obligation stricte, obligation "ouverte"...)
- définir les leaders (qui c'est ? qu'est-ce qu'on fait quand ils sont pas là ?)
- voir le "problème" des rangs (sterco parlait du fait qu'il n'y avait plus assez de maître nageur et que ça posait un problème en 3W)
- la façon dont vous gérez le raid par rapport à la guilde CPC (créer un rang spécial / créer une guilde annexe / rejoindre une guilde déjà construite...)

Ce ne sont, évidemment, que des pistes.
Cependant, faites bien le tour de chaque question avant de passer au sujet suivant et le meilleur moyen pour ça c'est de préparer des questions à l'avance.

----------


## Zepolak

Pour les rangs, je suis pas là pour le faire, mais faut le faire de façon expéditive. Tous les gens intéressés et qui savent plus ou moins ce que ça implique, n'hésitez pas à demander à le devenir.
Ça fera toujours un sujet de moins, y en a déjà plusieurs très importants à gérer.
La seule limitation est que plus y a de monde, plus un piratage de l'un des comptes met en danger la caisse de guilde. C'est la seule raison technique pour laquelle tous les vieux canards ne sont pas maître-nageurs. On en colle 6 de plus, de préférence en balayant tous les horaires de connection, et basta !

----------


## Tygra

Plutôt que d'attendre mardi prochain, où certains viennent pour le raid, pourquoi ne pas faire ça dimanche, juste après les missions de guilde (sauf si event) ?

----------


## Vaaahn

> Plutôt que d'attendre mardi prochain, où certains viennent pour le raid, pourquoi ne pas faire ça dimanche, juste après les missions de guilde (sauf si event) ?


Je dis +1 monsieur (vu que je comptais proposer la même chose :x)

Et non, je ne pense pas qu'il y aura d'event dimanche prochain (pas toutes les semaines, et vu qu'il y en a eu un dimanche dernier).

----------


## Tygra

Est ce qu'on arrive pas à la phase où on invite les AxG (etc) : présence, leaders, structure ... ça me paraît pas déplacé s'ils jouent avec nous régulièrement, pour avoir une base commune.
Yes/No/Banana?

----------


## purEcontact

Vous faites ça quand vous voulez du moment où ça marche pas sur un autre event.

----------


## Zepolak

> Est ce qu'on arrive pas à la phase où on invite les AxG (etc) : présence, leaders, structure ... ça me paraît pas déplacé s'ils jouent avec nous régulièrement, pour avoir une base commune.
> Yes/No/Banana?


Ça paraît bien oui. Sinon Banana.

----------


## Tygra

Du coup il faut que les personnes bien introduites fassent les démarches pour les inviter  :;):

----------


## Vaaahn

Je regarderais ça ce soir. Sinon ma réponse est banana bien sûr.

EDIT: Et je ne te permets pas de me traiter de personne bien introduite, non mais oh!

----------


## Tygra

Comment tu as deviné que c'était pour toi ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Bartinoob

> *Concernant les joueurs souhaitant s'impliquer :*
> 
> Prenez le temps de faire une liste de questions avec -si possible- un fil conducteur.
> La question de l'obligation de présence ou de la structuration du Raid RvR par rapport à la guilde a été soulevé mais par manque de temps et d'effectif, nous n'y avons pas répondu.
> 
> Si quelque chose vous ennui concernant la formule actuelle de la soirée Raid RvR, si vous souhaitez apporter quelque chose ou si vous ne comprenez la façon dont se déroule la soirée : posez les questions !
> 
> *Pour les joueurs extérieurs :*
> 
> ...


Je fais personnellement partie de cette catégorie : le RVR c'est marrant, mais je ne peux pas promettre que je serai là deux soirs par semaine en permanence. Du coup, je n'ai répondu à aucun sondage RVR vu que je suis plus un touriste qu'autre chose à ce niveau.

Après, se pose le problème des files interminables qui fait que même un soir ou j'ai envie d'aller en RVR, je finis par faire autre chose vu que le pop n'arrive jamais.

Ceci dit, j'ai fait quelques soirées avec Caf ou Vaaahn en lead, c'était assez chouette, je reviendrai sûrement un de ces jours (en touriste, comme d'hab  ::ninja:: )

----------


## billybones

Même situation que Barti pour moi avec quelques soirées marrantes avec un lead ou l'autre ou en PU sur TS plutot qu'en CPC

----------


## purEcontact

Màj du calendrier pour ce mois ci  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Vroum

Va falloir faire un doodle pour le nom de la soirée  :tired:

----------


## purEcontact

N'oubliez pas, ce soir *APRES* les missions de guilde : réunion mumble.

----------


## Maximelene

Et comme on m'a posé la question, je ne sais pas exactement combien de temps vont durer les missions de guilde.

Le planning de ce soir, c'est : course de guilde à 21h pétante, puis randonnées, puis Bounty T3 sans scouts, avec éventuellement après une Bounty T3 avec scouts si la première foire.

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Je ne sais plus qui hier voulait des infos sur l'anti ddos disponible pour 25€.

Donc online propose deux anti-ddos, le prix n'étant pas le même entre les 2 offres (25€ HT et 139€ HT, hors frais de mise en place)
La différence entre les 2 étant principalement l'action des techniciens de online pour aider à l'optimisation du filtrage des attaques.

http://www.online.net/fr/serveur-dedie/ddos-arbor

----------


## Zepolak

C'est la même plaquette signalé sur GC, mais apparemment, les prix c'est plus que ça :




> Pour avoir la "Protection préventive" il faut avoir souscrit au niveau de service business. Donc ca revient à 55€ d'installation + 20€HT/mois (le service business) + 25€HT/mois pour la protection préventive.
> 
> Pour avoir la "Protection curative", il faut avoir souscrit au niveau de service critical, ce qui veut dire 299€ d'installation + 150€HT/mois (le service critical) + 139€HT/mois pour la protection curative.


La première : 


> ne garantit pas la haute dispo, et donc la disponibilité du TS PENDANT l'ATTAQUE

----------


## Odrhann

En d'autres termes, c'est démesuré.

---------- Post added at 12h58 ---------- Previous post was at 12h36 ----------

Bon. Je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut, c'est fait d'après mémoire...


*Réunion du 7 avril* 

Je crois me souvenir que nous étions *27* sur le canal RvR.

*Compte-rendu-:*

*> Le 3W Serious Canard  remasterisé-: comme un phénix.*

	Il était déjà convenu et cela s'est traduit dans les mots de cette réunion de ne plus parler de 	«-Serious-» mais tout simplement de raid RvR.

	Les participants ont convenu de la création d'un structure externe à la guilde CPC, en 	coopération avec les guildes Anxiogène et Icarus Rotten Wings-; adoptant la forme d'une 	guilde, pour les raisons techniques inhérentes au jeu, mais considérée comme un raid à 	taguer en 3W. Ainsi, chaque guilde conservent sont identité-: nous exploitons à 100% le 	multiguildage.

	L'objectif de ce raid est simple-: favoriser le jeu en synergie, en recherchant sans cesse 	l'amélioration du niveau de jeu collectif et individuel-; tout en comblant la principale lacune 	de ses petits/es groupes/guildes constituants-: l'effectif. 

	Ainsi, l'idée fondamentale d'une telle structure est de mettre en commun nos ressources 	humaines pour aligner un roster honorable en monde contre monde.

_D'autres questions ont été abordées-:_

_ l'obligation de présence-?_

A ce propos, les avis divergent. Il n'y a pas de consensus, il a été décidé d'y revenir lorsque le roster du raid sera stable.

_Le lead /_

Après discussion, l'avis de promouvoir les initiatives de prise du leadership fait consensus. Cependant qu'Anxiogène et IRW et CPC sont des guildes qui possèdent des leaders déjà très aguerris.

*> Le recrutement pour le raid-:*

	Les participants ont discuté des moyens de recruter au sein d'une telle structure, qui 	n'aurait pas de persistance propre comme une guilde.

	De fait, il est convenu de promouvoir l'idée auprès des autres guildes GC à faibles effectifs,
	et d'autres groupes/guildes vizuniens/ennes. Les avis divergent quant à la possibilité de 	recruter individuellement.

*> Le recrutement chez CPC-:*

	Sujet supposé polémique –  

	Le cœur actif du 3W a la volonté très forte d'intégrer les membres de la guilde qui n'ont pas 	encore osé se joindre à lui. A ce sujet, les participants discernent bien un noyau dur plus 	hardcore, porteur et très investi, et  des joueurs moins investis, conformément à 	l'esprit canard.

	Il faut aborder la question d'un recrutement individuel plus large avec le reste de la guilde.

---------- Post added at 13h04 ---------- Previous post was at 12h58 ----------

A la fin de la réunion, les représentants AxG et IRW ont assuré d'en discuter cette semaine en interne.
CPC doit discuter de ces thèmes cette semaine :

Le nom du Raid  ::trollface::  ceci afin de le créer cette semaine.
Le recrutement chez CPC.

---------- Post added at 13h04 ---------- Previous post was at 13h04 ----------

Cette semaine.

----------


## Korbeil

> Le nom du Raid  ceci afin de le créer cette semaine.


Raid RvR, The Serious Return  ::trollface::

----------


## Ananas

Why No Serious ?



Et merci pour le CR.

----------


## silence

> Why No Serious ?


Parce que la dénomination ne nous apportait rien si ce n'est peut être de faire reculer quelque canard intéressé. 

Il n'empêche que nous avons besoin d'un cœur serious pour progresser et tenir ce raid en état. Il n'a pas été spécifiquement convenu de reporter la question de l'obligation de présence et celle ci a plutôt été éludée. Je le répète encore une fois, je suis parfaitement conscient qu'il est impossible de procéder ainsi chez CPC, ce serait contraire à l'esprit de la guilde depuis sa création et ce serait se priver d'une part de nos membres encore actifs en RvR. Ce n'est pas même ce que je souhaite. Il est par contre nécessaire pour progresser de présenter un cœur de joueurs régulièrement présents et investis. J'espère donc qu'un groupe conséquent de canard est prêt à faire des efforts et à s'attacher à être présent par une discipline purement personnelle. Si nous ne parvenons pas à construire un tel cœur et une réelle progression dans notre jeu, tant individuel que de raid, il sera très difficile de recruter et donc de simplement maintenir le raid vivant. Ce sera aussi une prise de recul de certains membres dont je fais partie, qui souhaitent progresser en jeu et ne s'investiront pas si les choses n'évoluent pas. Quelques personnes ont répondu à l'exemple de sondage que j'ai posté il y a peu, je prends contacte avec vous par mp mais j'espère que d'autres canards se manifesteront pour y participer. N'hésitez pas à me contacter.

Un autre élément est aussi que ce raid reste nécessairement serious : le but a toujours été de tirer notre épingle du jeu en D1 sans pour autant abandonner ce qui fait notre spécificité CPC. Je ne cherche pas à participer à un énième blob non coordonné. Heureusement les difficultés à recruter nous en empêcherons surement mais il faut que nous travaillons dès maintenant à tous jouer de manière serious une fois en jeu, quelle que soit notre régularité personnelle dans notre présence ou notre nombre à un instant donné. J'espère donc que les lead s'attacheront à jouer le jeu, à expérimenter et à appliquer les idées déjà présentées. J'espère aussi que l'ensemble du groupe est prêt à suivre les consignes et à progresser encore sur notre façon de jouer, notre discipline en jeu et nos réflexes. Nous en aurons besoin pour parvenir à faire quelque chose de productif à vingt seulement.

Nous avions déjà affirmé lors de la réunion de mardi être prêts et souhaiter accueillir de nouveaux joueurs, même parmi les plus inexpérimentés. Nous ferons ce qui est nécessaire pour les intégrer. Cependant, à eux de faire aussi un pas vers nous et de se renseigner un minimum avant de se présenter en jeu, pour le moins d'être prêts à suivre les consignes et conseils donnés.

Pour l'instant Mardi et Mercredi sont maintenus comme jours de Raid jusqu'à une possible évolution fonction d'AxG et IRW. Ce sont cependant les jours qui jusque là recueillent le plus d'adhésions parmi les canards.

Tl;dr : venez jouer avec nous, investissez vous pour progresser.

---------- Post added at 13h55 ---------- Previous post was at 13h53 ----------

_Nb : j'aurai peut être du mal à être présent mardi soir, j'ai une réunion qui risque de se terminer tardivement._

----------


## Ananas

> Parce que la dénomination ne nous apportait rien si ce n'est peut être de faire reculer quelque canard 
> [...]


Ah mais moi je ne faisait que proposer ça comme nom de raid hein.   ::P:

----------


## Tygra

Zepopo tu peux nous faire couler ce topic et celui "général 3W" pour en faire un nouveau, propre, partant sur des bases saines pour tous les canards, stp ?

----------


## Zepolak

Est-ce que l'un d'entre vous, un qui veut bien prendre sur lui de maintenir un tel post à jour, de créer le topic de remplacement ?

Un fois fait, est-ce que c'est possible de poster un lien ici et là :
http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/70...oits-vizuniens

Une fois cela fait, je demanderai à un collègue admin de fermer ces deux sujets (éh oui, je n'ai pas ces droits, la période d'essai chez les modos est très longue, ce qui est une excellente chose en soi, je ne peux que bannir les gens  ::trollface:: )

----------


## silence

J’espérai que c'était une question motivée par le dépit. Flûte ! 

Bonne idée en tout cas, un instant je l'ai envisagée comme nom aussi. 

Et je pense que nous devons réfléchir à la structure de la future guilde de raid. 
Comme je l'ai dit durant la réunion d'hier je propose que l'on nomme un représentant de chaque guilde membre à un grade supérieur avec l'ensemble des droits disponibles, notamment de ban et de changement de grade, dans un but de modération et de conciliation. Des animateurs inspirés de ce que l'on a chez CPC donc. 
Ensuite je pense que l'idée de donner à chaque membre un panel de droits le plus large possible est une bonne chose pour permettre à chacun de s'investir autant qu'il le souhaite. La seule réserve que j'émettrai serait quand à la file de recherche ou une erreur peut être lourde de conséquences mais c'est une question qui pourrait ne jamais se pauser, je n'ai aucune idée de ce qu'un tel raid pourrait produire comme influence. 

Et enfin, *Vaaahn, vide ta boite à mp que l'on puisse te répondre,* merci.

----------


## Tygra

Je veux bien créer le post, sachant que j'ai aussi créé celui sur le forum GC je pourrais faire la mise à jour commune assez facilement.
Sauf si quelqu'un s'y oppose ? (je le crée ce soir si pas de message d'insulte)

----------


## Soda2011

> je le crée ce soir si pas de message d'insulte


Prout! (dsl) (dsl)

C'est vrai que ca manque de pouvoir suivre votre groupe! c'était bien marrant les lead zepolak / charmide / Caf du début!

----------


## Odrhann

Comme il s'agit d'une entreprise guerrière, et que j'aime le poésie qu'il y a dans un nom comme Le Refuge Tyrien,

J'ai pensé à un truc trollolo : Le Poing de Balthazar

Je trouve ça classe et aussi passe partout.

----------


## Zepolak

> Et je pense que nous devons réfléchir à la structure de la future guilde de raid. 
> Comme je l'ai dit durant la réunion d'hier je propose que l'on nomme un représentant de chaque guilde membre à un grade supérieur avec l'ensemble des droits disponibles, notamment de ban et de changement de grade, dans un but de modération et de conciliation. Des animateurs inspirés de ce que l'on a chez CPC donc.


Plus simple : que pense-tu de donner les droits de "chef de guilde" à tous les GM des autres guildes. Chacun gère les invitations selon sa propre politique (c'est pas comme si l'incidence allait être énorme). 
Ensuite, un pied d'égalité pour tous les autres. Je pense par exemple que tout le monde devrait avoir le droit de claim. Forcément, tous les gens dans la structure sont au courant des implication de faire un claim...

Sinon, comme noms, un truc parti de "Vizunah Raid" ?

Je pense qu'il faut éviter un nom qui pourrait générer une "identification" forte des joueurs. Ben ouais. On est membre de nos guildes respectives, pas du raid.

----------


## Tygra

On avait aussi parlé d' "Opération Canari", en hommage à ... l'opération Canari  ::o:

----------


## Arkane Derian

> On avait aussi parlé d' "Opération Canari", en hommage à ... l'opération Canari


Ouais mais c'est un peu trop connoté CPC. Comme l'a rappelé Zepo, faut pas y mettre trop d'identité. J'aime bien la proposition d'Odrhann. Ca reste générique, y a l'idée de la baston et c'est une référence uniquement au jeu et pas à une guilde particulière.

Et puis bon, les poings, c'est un peu comme les pieds

----------


## Tygra

Nouveau post créé : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/78...98#post6553898

----------


## Vaaahn

> Et enfin, *Vaaahn, vide ta boite à mp que l'on puisse te répondre,* merci.


Vazy comment il m'affiche lui  ::ninja::

----------


## Caf

> Prout! (dsl) (dsl)
> 
> C'est vrai que ca manque de pouvoir suivre votre groupe! c'était bien marrant les lead zepolak / charmide / Caf du début!


C'était la bonne époque ça !  :Cigare:

----------


## Jingliat

> C'était la bonne époque ça !


ouai ben reviens, il manque plus que toi la!

----------


## Charmide

C'est pas faux  :;): 

D'ailleurs: raid ce soir, 21h.

----------


## Vaaahn

> C'est pas faux 
> 
> D'ailleurs: raid ce soir, 21h.


Au vu des files, je te dirais même 20h  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Zepolak

Ouais, viendez tôt les gens. Le 21h c'est bien pour les guildes ayant un vrai taxi. On en a pas. Donc 20h.

----------

